# June Testers - Over 35 - 28%BFP



## Wendyk07

Hi Girls, 

I know that there is a "June testers" thread in the main ttc area(i am on that list) but i think its more relevent to have one here(to me anyway). Anyone want to join me?
I am on CD1 and will be testing on the 22nd June. I will start a running list once/if people start listing their days Hopefully this will be a lucky thread for everyone! 

Remember girls you are not out until the witch shows. See the pregnancy stats posted by sarahincanada here https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-conceive-over-35/631617-pregnancy-test-stats.html

Good luck everyone.

*Results for June: (Calculated using 31 results)
*
*BFP's - 39%*
*Witch - 61%*

*(Calculated using full table including those with no results)*
*BFP'S - 28%*
*Witch - 44%*
*unknown - 28%*



01/6/11 - Unnamed :bfp: 15dpo
01/6/11 - littletike :bfp: 11dpo

02/6/11 - Redclaire :witch:
02/6/11 - tulip girl :witch:

03/6/11 - lynlouc. :bfp:
03/6/11 - Desperado167 :bfp: 10dpo

04/6/11 - Conina :witch:

06/6/11 - niffer04

07/6/11 - sarahincanada :witch:
07/6/11 - GreenFingers :witch:
07/6/11 - Neversaynever :bfp:
07/6/11 - Tobaira. :bfp: 11dpo
07/6/11 - Nikki Leigh

08/6/11 - Grumblebea bfp 9dpo :angel: :hugs:
08/6/11 - bblve
08/6/11 - Jax41 :witch:
08/6/11 - AliGirl :witch:

10/6/11 - FutureMommie
10/6/11 - GMATP 2011 :bfp:
10/6/11 - salimar :witch:
10/6/11 - Suki73 :witch:
10/6/11 - here_we_r

11/6/11 - Mabythistime

12/6/11 - Macwooly :witch:

13/6/11 - Belliecita
13/6/11 - CheekyChick :witch:

14/6/11 - sumatwsimit :witch:

15/6/11 - newmarriedgal :bfp: 11dpo

19/6/11 - Quisty :witch:
19/6/11 - cebethel :witch:
19/6/11 - Lyvid :bfp: 9dpo

20/6/11 - rjsmam
20/6/11 - NorthStar :witch:
20/6/11 - LLbean :witch:

22/6/11 - Wendyk07 :angel:
22/6/11 - IslandGirl999
22/6/11 - TessieTwo :witch:
22/6/11 - bradsbeb 

23/6/11? - Donna210369

25/6/11 - Eve36 :witch:
25/6/11 - Junebug_CJ. :witch:

26/6/11 - tweety pie

27/6/11 - samj :bfp:

28/6/11 - Butterfly67 :witch:
28/6/11 - blessedmom

29/6/11 - Bubba3 :witch:
29/6/11. - Indigo77
30/6/11 - tulip girl :witch:
30/6/11 - Redclaire :bfp:
30/6/11 - FionaJames24

Best of luck to all of us. June is our month.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## tulip girl

Hi Wendy

I should 'officially' test on 2nd June (day af is due) but will probably (ok definitely!) start testing a little earlier!

Good luck to you!

Tulip x


----------



## Redclaire

hiya!
i'm officially testing 2nd june....16dpiui...i won't last that long either!! i'll test on monday 12 dpiui!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Well I am on the June testers list as initially I thought I would be testing when I was a couple of days late which would be 31 May/1 June but I'm not sure that I will last that long so will likely start testing in the next few days so not really June but I feel it is a bit late to join any May thread!


----------



## lynlouc

Hi Ladies my af is due on the 3rd of june so hopefully (if i can ) will not test till atleast then as ive had a few months of my body playing tricks with me and a cm preg a couple of months ago .... but fcx for us all that this is the lucky thread XXXXXXXXX Have any of you ladies got any bfp niggley signs ???????


----------



## Macwooly

I'll be a June tester :)

AF should be due about 22 June (as long as I'm back on to my usual cycle) so I'll be starting to test around then :)


----------



## rjsmam

i 'should' test 20th June...... :flower:


----------



## bblve

Hi Ladies - 

New to the site but happy to join! Looks like I'll be testing in the first week or of June.:dust:


----------



## littletike

I'm new too and should be testing from 1st June! I'm 37 and have been TCC for 18 months with babe no.2. Normally a 28 day cycle but seems to have shortened to 26 days recently. Using CBFM and pre-seed (cycle 3) and had peak days this month on day 11 and day 12 (way early for me). I'm a bit confused by the whole thing to be honest!!! :blush: Advice please then - should I test on day 14 past first peak day!?!?!?!?!:loopy:

:dust: all round

x


----------



## FutureMommie

I am having an IUI on Friday and should be testing on June 10th


----------



## sarahincanada

FutureMommie said:


> I am having an IUI on Friday and should be testing on June 10th

good luck and lots of :dust:
let us know how it goes
is this your last one before ivf then?


----------



## sarahincanada

hi! my period is due June 7 and I recently purchased some IC tests so I think I will do some early testing, will see how long I hold out! I find it upsetting to see a negative and usually prefer to just wait out my period. But I have the tests so I think I will test this month. So you can put me down as testing June 2...10dpo
good luck everyone!


----------



## bblve

Hi littletike! - 
You may want to test 12 to 14 days past the last "Peak" day as you may still have a 24hr window for ovulation after that. Testing 12 days after would put you at CD24 and roughly 11 or 12 DPO, if you wait till 14 days after your last "Peak" day....(if I'm counting & reading your post correctly) it would put you at CD26 which hopefully by that time you will notice a missing AF. I hope this helps & that you get your BFP!


----------



## Macwooly

Futuremum - good luck with your IUI :dust:

Good luck to all the ladies on the thread for their BFPs this month :dust:


----------



## NorthStar

FutureMommie said:


> I am having an IUI on Friday and should be testing on June 10th

Good luck with that, take it easy over the weekend :flower:


----------



## NorthStar

I'm probably testing around the 20th, but I'm wondering if I need to take the intensity down a few notches, my OH is away working so we haven't even DTD yet lol.

This is our second month TTC and I'm already obsessed, so luckily I have an insanely busy month ahead to stop me thinking and worrying about this too much.:dohh:


----------



## Conina

Hi all!! AF is due on 4th June, I'm hoping to leave it til she's late before testing. Fx for all of us!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Well as I thought I can't really wait until June... Yesterday I felt absolutely no symptoms and convinced myself i was not pg, then today I took the train trip up to my house in the UK and felt a bit queasy before I set off. I get travel sick so not really a good guage as to the fact I was feeling sick all the way. Anyway I just got home and I knew something had happened in my pants lol so I headed up to the loo. Was desperate but knew I might want to keep this one for testing so got some of it! Anyway, I had some brown spotting which I am so hoping might be IB but might also be too late for that (???). Anyway, the pee is waiting there now to get to room temp so I can do an early test...but may be oo early anyway!


----------



## Desperado167

Hi all ,am due Friday the 3rd of June,soo scary as it's only a week away and I so don't want to see a bfn,good luck everyone:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Butterfly67

Well I am thinking now that maybe it is not IB but early AF. Did a test and it was a BFN so if this is the :witch: coming early then I'll still be in for testing at the end of June.


----------



## Wendyk07

Butterfly67 said:


> Well I am thinking now that maybe it is not IB but early AF. Did a test and it was a BFN so if this is the :witch: coming early then I'll still be in for testing at the end of June.

Hang in there hun. The :witch: hasnt got you yet and its still early.

x


----------



## FutureMommie

sarahincanada said:


> FutureMommie said:
> 
> 
> I am having an IUI on Friday and should be testing on June 10th
> 
> good luck and lots of :dust:
> let us know how it goes
> is this your last one before ivf then?Click to expand...

Yes, if we dont get a bfp then we will move on to IVf, I hope we don't have to.


----------



## Belliecita

I'll be testing on June 13...FX is a BFP!!!!


----------



## littletike

Getting giddy already! Thanks bblve for advice, appreciate it! Will try to hold off testing until Wednesday! So lovely to be among like minded ladies who make me feel so normal! :thumbup:

Good luck everyone for all your journeys in the last few days of May, thru June and of course beyond!

xx


----------



## GreenFingers

Hi All, I'm a newbie and hoping I could join in! Af is due 7th June which seems so far away still. I will be trying to wait until then to test but who knows if I will crack! 

Good luck to you all x x


----------



## bblve

Hi GreenFingers - Welcome! 

FM - Good luck, definitely throwing some positive vibes your way along with prayer. 

AF is due June 9th for me but this cycle seems to be a bit on the wonky side so it might be a day or two off. I'm going to do my best not to test before then. According to my CBFM, today is a "Peak" day usually my "Peak" days have been 3 days earlier (on CD13 & 14):shrug:. Needless to say DH and I will be working on catching that egg! (wuuu-whoo!!) 

FX'd for BFP's all around for everyone here!:happydance:


----------



## Quisty

Please add me to the list. AF is due 19/06/2011, but I will most likely end up testing early, no matter how good my intentions are to hold out!


----------



## cebethel

Could I also please be added to the list? I'll be testing June 19th............will prob test sooner tho....hehehe


----------



## Mabythistime

Can I please be added too? Testing 11 June....and working super hard at a favourable result.:happydance: This month (for the first time) DH is trying to help as much as he can too, so I feel :happydance:


----------



## Macwooly

Good luck to all of us testing in June :dust:


----------



## lynlouc

Wow its great to see just how many of us are all testing around the same time , lets try ad stay with the pma 's and get loads of bfp s on this thread too , Good luck ladies :dust: too us all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahincanada

so who is testing first lol??! Im in the boring 2WW and so I need to be entertained!! :dust: to us all


----------



## littletike

Resisting the urge to go and pee on my CBDIGI!! Only 10dpo so would be a waste! Haven't any cheapies!!!!!! Eeek, it's driving me crackers!!

Lots of good symptoms but been here before!!

TTW is evil! Think I will crack tomorrow!


----------



## Lyvid

Add me please! I'm on CD2 so I shouldn't be testing again until June 19th. I KNOW I'll test sooner but that should be my official day! :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Am on 7dpo,and am hoping to test next Wednesday and I shud be 12dpo unless I can't wait :haha::haha:Xxxx


----------



## cebethel

I have hpt's stashed away in the bathroom. I am going to do my best to not test early OR symptom spot. Doing the early tests & obsessing over every little "pregnancy" symptom nearly crushed me last cycle.........especially when af arrived :nope:

Here's to :bfp: for us all!! Good luck ladies!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Desperado167

sarahincanada said:


> so who is testing first lol??! Im in the boring 2WW and so I need to be entertained!! :dust: to us all

Ha ha ,hope we can keep u entertained,am trying to hold out till Wednesday,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## littletike

littletike said:


> Resisting the urge to go and pee on my CBDIGI!! Only 10dpo so would be a waste! Haven't any cheapies!!!!!! Eeek, it's driving me crackers!!
> 
> Lots of good symptoms but been here before!!
> 
> TTW is evil! Think I will crack tomorrow!

Well ladies I did crack this morning and am in SHOCK! 1-2 weeks pregnant on CBDIGI!!!!! I got my BFP :bfp: and only 11dpo :happydance:

This kinda spoils the June testers page doesn't it!?! Was so going to wait to test until 1st!

Can't stop smiling! You are all the first to know, not even told DH yet - he's snoring away upstairs! 

I'm 37, been TTC #2 for 18 months, have endometriosis and was due for 2nd laparoscopy on 8th June to see if left tube is blocked and check on state of endo before making next decision! I hope this gives hope to you ladies out there.

WOOOO HOOOOO!

:headspin:


----------



## unnamed

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

CONGRATULATIONS!!! Littletike


:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

To everyone else


----------



## littletike

Thanks mucho mucho!! Very giddy but starting to feel awful sick this morning! Good sign tho!


----------



## Macwooly

Congratulations littletike :happydance:

Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy x


----------



## Butterfly67

Brilliant news littletike, congrats!! :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Littletike,:happydance::happydance::happydance:,congrats ,well done you,:hugs:


----------



## tulip girl

Fab news littletyke! Wishing you a very uneventful 9 months!!


----------



## tulip girl

tulip girl said:


> Fab news littletyke! Wishing you a very uneventful 9 months!!

Did you get that?? 

Meant a stressfree pregnancy! I always worry that things may be misread when you're not talking face-to-face! 

Congratulations! x x


----------



## Grumblebea

Can you put me down for June 8th? I really like these kinds of threads. It makes my tww so much better plus I live seeing all the bfps, I would REALLY love to see tons of bfps in the 35+ section!!!!


----------



## Macwooly

Macwooly said:


> I'll be a June tester :)
> 
> AF should be due about 22 June (as long as I'm back on to my usual cycle) so I'll be starting to test around then :)

Well looks like I'm ovulating early so it will bring AF date forward I think to around 10-12 June but who knows :shrug:


----------



## Wendyk07

CONGRATULATIONS Littletike.:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months.

Wendy
x


----------



## Wendyk07

We have our first :bfp: :wohoo:

Heres to many many more.

x


----------



## Wendyk07

Macwooly said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> I'll be a June tester :)
> 
> AF should be due about 22 June (as long as I'm back on to my usual cycle) so I'll be starting to test around then :)
> 
> Well looks like I'm ovulating early so it will bring AF date forward I think to around 10-12 June but who knows :shrug:Click to expand...


We can keep both dates up hun. At least you caught it. It would be devistating if you hadnt.

x


----------



## Wendyk07

Am so inpatient. The wait is killing me and i am no where near OV yet. We are doing SMEP this month and it feels like CD8 is never coming. God knows how i will get through the 2WW.


----------



## NorthStar

Hey Wendyk07 - can you please explain about this SMEP thingy? People have mentioned it on other threads and I'm curious what it involves (apart from tons of shagging no doubt!) Thanks


----------



## sarahincanada

littletike said:


> littletike said:
> 
> 
> Resisting the urge to go and pee on my CBDIGI!! Only 10dpo so would be a waste! Haven't any cheapies!!!!!! Eeek, it's driving me crackers!!
> 
> Lots of good symptoms but been here before!!
> 
> TTW is evil! Think I will crack tomorrow!
> 
> Well ladies I did crack this morning and am in SHOCK! 1-2 weeks pregnant on CBDIGI!!!!! I got my BFP :bfp: and only 11dpo :happydance:
> 
> This kinda spoils the June testers page doesn't it!?! Was so going to wait to test until 1st!
> 
> Can't stop smiling! You are all the first to know, not even told DH yet - he's snoring away upstairs!
> 
> I'm 37, been TTC #2 for 18 months, have endometriosis and was due for 2nd laparoscopy on 8th June to see if left tube is blocked and check on state of endo before making next decision! I hope this gives hope to you ladies out there.
> 
> WOOOO HOOOOO!
> 
> :headspin:Click to expand...

yay amazing news!!!!!
:dance::headspin::juggle::loopy::yipee::happydance:
congrats!!
you mentioned in the post before you had symptoms...please let us know which. I dont symptom spot but I do like to know the symptoms of those that got a bfp.


----------



## Wendyk07

NorthStar said:


> Hey Wendyk07 - can you please explain about this SMEP thingy? People have mentioned it on other threads and I'm curious what it involves (apart from tons of shagging no doubt!) Thanks

The SMEP plan will give you the best odds of ensuring that the sperm gets to your egg. Obviously if you have blocked tubes or other physical conditions barring conception, this plan will not help much, but if your body is primed and ready for pregnancy, this plan should give you an advantage that you may not have had in past months. But be forewarned... this plan requires some serious lovin'....

Here is the "Sperm Meets Egg Plan" crash course:

1. Buy 10 OPK tests PRIOR to cycle day 10
2. Starting on cycle day 10, do one OPK test EVERY DAY
3. Babydance (BD) EVERY OTHER DAY starting on cycle day 10 (hips elevated for 10-30 minutes after each BD session)
4. When you get a +OPK, babydance that day and the next 2 days in a row (so 3 days in a row total)
5. Skip one night and babydance once more the next day
6. Take a home pregnancy test (HPT) 15 days after the day you ovulated (or most of you will start taking your HPTs at 10-12dpo!)"

I am gonna start on CD8 though as there is no way me and DH can hold out that long. It wont help or interfere with the plan.

This plan worked for me when i fell pg with my son on the first cycle trying it so i have every faith in it. I dont expect that i will be as lucky this time around and it will happen on cycle 1 again because i am a little older now but i do believe that it will work.


Hope this helps.


Wendy


----------



## GMATP 2011

I just joined! In fact, this is my first time to join a forum while ttc for more than a year. I saw your post and had to join because I am in the same boat - iui on Friday, test on June 10 too! I will be thinking of you and hoping for the best for us both!


----------



## Wendyk07

GMATP 2011 said:


> I just joined! In fact, this is my first time to join a forum while ttc for more than a year. I saw your post and had to join because I am in the same boat - iui on Friday, test on June 10 too! I will be thinking of you and hoping for the best for us both!

Welcome aboard GMATP :hi:

I have added your test date to the first page. You'll find so many lovely people on here and the support is amazing.

Good Luck

Wendy
x


----------



## Macwooly

GMATP 2011 said:


> I just joined! In fact, this is my first time to join a forum while ttc for more than a year. I saw your post and had to join because I am in the same boat - iui on Friday, test on June 10 too! I will be thinking of you and hoping for the best for us both!

Hello and welcome :hi: 

Good luck with the IUI and hope you see a BFP when you test :dust:


----------



## Desperado167

GMATP 2011 said:


> I just joined! In fact, this is my first time to join a forum while ttc for more than a year. I saw your post and had to join because I am in the same boat - iui on Friday, test on June 10 too! I will be thinking of you and hoping for the best for us both!

Hi and welcome :hugs:Good luck with the iui,:hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

Wendyk07 said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> I know that there is a "June testers" thread in the main ttc area(i am on that list) but i think its more relevent to have one here(to me anyway). Anyone want to join me?
> I am on CD1 and will be testing on the 22nd June. I will start a running list once/if people start listing their days Hopefully this will be a lucky thread for everyone!
> 
> Good luck everyone.
> 
> 01/6/11 - Butterfly67
> 01/6/11 - bblve
> 01/6/11 - littletike :bfp: 11dpo
> 
> 02/6/11 - tulip girl
> 02/6/11 - Redclaire
> 
> 03/6/11 - lynlouc
> 03/6/11 - Desperado167
> 
> 04/6/11 - Conina
> 
> 07/6/11 - sarahincanada
> 07/6/11 - GreenFingers
> 
> 08/6/11 - Grumblebea
> 
> 10/6/11 - FutureMommie
> 10/6/11 - GMATP 2011
> 
> 11/6/11 - Mabythistime
> 
> 12/6/11 - Macwooly
> 
> 13/6/11 - Belliecita
> 
> 19/6/11 - Quisty
> 19/6/11 - cebethel
> 19/6/11 - Lyvid
> 
> 20/6/11 - rjsmam
> 20/6/11 - NorthStar
> 
> 22/6/11 - Macwooly
> 22/6/11 - Wendyk07
> 
> Best of luck to all of us. June is our month.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:


thank you very much for doing this, I love seeing all the names like that as its easier to follow peoples cycle. I get confused who is who sometimes but Im starting to remember names :dohh: :haha: june 7 is my period day but I will probably start testing on thursday june 2 so should I move my date or leave it?


----------



## NorthStar

Wendyk07 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Hey Wendyk07 - can you please explain about this SMEP thingy? People have mentioned it on other threads and I'm curious what it involves (apart from tons of shagging no doubt!) Thanks
> 
> The SMEP plan will give you the best odds of ensuring that the sperm gets to your egg. Obviously if you have blocked tubes or other physical conditions barring conception, this plan will not help much, but if your body is primed and ready for pregnancy, this plan should give you an advantage that you may not have had in past months. But be forewarned... this plan requires some serious lovin'....
> 
> Here is the "Sperm Meets Egg Plan" crash course:
> 
> 1. Buy 10 OPK tests PRIOR to cycle day 10
> 2. Starting on cycle day 10, do one OPK test EVERY DAY
> 3. Babydance (BD) EVERY OTHER DAY starting on cycle day 10 (hips elevated for 10-30 minutes after each BD session)
> 4. When you get a +OPK, babydance that day and the next 2 days in a row (so 3 days in a row total)
> 5. Skip one night and babydance once more the next day
> 6. Take a home pregnancy test (HPT) 15 days after the day you ovulated (or most of you will start taking your HPTs at 10-12dpo!)"
> 
> I am gonna start on CD8 though as there is no way me and DH can hold out that long. It wont help or interfere with the plan.
> 
> This plan worked for me when i fell pg with my son on the first cycle trying it so i have every faith in it. I dont expect that i will be as lucky this time around and it will happen on cycle 1 again because i am a little older now but i do believe that it will work.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> WendyClick to expand...

Thanks Wendy yikes you are right that is quite a lot of BD, when you say hips elevated do you just mean stick a pillow under there, or something more athletic (headstand etc) :blush:


----------



## Macwooly

NorthStar said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Hey Wendyk07 - can you please explain about this SMEP thingy? People have mentioned it on other threads and I'm curious what it involves (apart from tons of shagging no doubt!) Thanks
> 
> The SMEP plan will give you the best odds of ensuring that the sperm gets to your egg. Obviously if you have blocked tubes or other physical conditions barring conception, this plan will not help much, but if your body is primed and ready for pregnancy, this plan should give you an advantage that you may not have had in past months. But be forewarned... this plan requires some serious lovin'....
> 
> Here is the "Sperm Meets Egg Plan" crash course:
> 
> 1. Buy 10 OPK tests PRIOR to cycle day 10
> 2. Starting on cycle day 10, do one OPK test EVERY DAY
> 3. Babydance (BD) EVERY OTHER DAY starting on cycle day 10 (hips elevated for 10-30 minutes after each BD session)
> 4. When you get a +OPK, babydance that day and the next 2 days in a row (so 3 days in a row total)
> 5. Skip one night and babydance once more the next day
> 6. Take a home pregnancy test (HPT) 15 days after the day you ovulated (or most of you will start taking your HPTs at 10-12dpo!)"
> 
> I am gonna start on CD8 though as there is no way me and DH can hold out that long. It wont help or interfere with the plan.
> 
> This plan worked for me when i fell pg with my son on the first cycle trying it so i have every faith in it. I dont expect that i will be as lucky this time around and it will happen on cycle 1 again because i am a little older now but i do believe that it will work.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> WendyClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks Wendy yikes you are right that is quite a lot of BD, when you say hips elevated do you just mean stick a pillow under there, or something more athletic (headstand etc) :blush:Click to expand...

Goodness I hope she only means a pillow as I'm not that athletic :laugh2:


----------



## littletike

The list is fabulous Wendy as I also loose the plot with who's got what! Thanks so much for all your well wishes ladies! I'm very calm for me! DH said "Aww congratulations" as tho it was noting to do with him!! :haha: Strange breed men!!!

Got what you meant Tulipgirl so don't worry yourself.

SarahinCanada, my symptons are dizziness, sore boobs (particularly nips which have also been tingling), cramping, tiredness and I feel a hard bit about the size of my palm or hand just above my pubic bone (I've this since I had DS but it feels wider somehow!?!?).

:dust: to all and bring on those :bfp:s

P.S. Going to get some asda cheapies later to feed my need to keep testing!
P.P.S. Wendy I'm also a Wendy!!
P.P.P.S Hips elevated has worked a treat for me - I used the shoulder stand/bicycles or if it's easier (particularly for us old ladies :D) lean your bottom or legs kind of up against the wall! Gawd sounds hilarious!!!


----------



## Conina

Congrats little tike!! H&H 9 months! We'll definitely count that as an "early June" BFP :haha::haha:

(PS Wonder how many people, like me, read your last post and started poking round their pubic bone???)


----------



## Wendyk07

sarahincanada said:


> thank you very much for doing this, I love seeing all the names like that as its easier to follow peoples cycle. I get confused who is who sometimes but Im starting to remember names :dohh: :haha: june 7 is my period day but I will probably start testing on thursday june 2 so should I move my date or leave it?

I would just leave it as is i think. I have put my period day down as well but i know for a fact i will be testing a lot earlier. :thumbup:


----------



## Wendyk07

NorthStar said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Hey Wendyk07 - can you please explain about this SMEP thingy? People have mentioned it on other threads and I'm curious what it involves (apart from tons of shagging no doubt!) Thanks
> 
> The SMEP plan will give you the best odds of ensuring that the sperm gets to your egg. Obviously if you have blocked tubes or other physical conditions barring conception, this plan will not help much, but if your body is primed and ready for pregnancy, this plan should give you an advantage that you may not have had in past months. But be forewarned... this plan requires some serious lovin'....
> 
> Here is the "Sperm Meets Egg Plan" crash course:
> 
> 1. Buy 10 OPK tests PRIOR to cycle day 10
> 2. Starting on cycle day 10, do one OPK test EVERY DAY
> 3. Babydance (BD) EVERY OTHER DAY starting on cycle day 10 (hips elevated for 10-30 minutes after each BD session)
> 4. When you get a +OPK, babydance that day and the next 2 days in a row (so 3 days in a row total)
> 5. Skip one night and babydance once more the next day
> 6. Take a home pregnancy test (HPT) 15 days after the day you ovulated (or most of you will start taking your HPTs at 10-12dpo!)"
> 
> I am gonna start on CD8 though as there is no way me and DH can hold out that long. It wont help or interfere with the plan.
> 
> This plan worked for me when i fell pg with my son on the first cycle trying it so i have every faith in it. I dont expect that i will be as lucky this time around and it will happen on cycle 1 again because i am a little older now but i do believe that it will work.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> WendyClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks Wendy yikes you are right that is quite a lot of BD, when you say hips elevated do you just mean stick a pillow under there, or something more athletic (headstand etc) :blush:Click to expand...

LOL at the headstand. I just shove a pillow under my bum and put my feet up on the headboard.:thumbup:


----------



## Wendyk07

Macwooly said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Hey Wendyk07 - can you please explain about this SMEP thingy? People have mentioned it on other threads and I'm curious what it involves (apart from tons of shagging no doubt!) Thanks
> 
> The SMEP plan will give you the best odds of ensuring that the sperm gets to your egg. Obviously if you have blocked tubes or other physical conditions barring conception, this plan will not help much, but if your body is primed and ready for pregnancy, this plan should give you an advantage that you may not have had in past months. But be forewarned... this plan requires some serious lovin'....
> 
> Here is the "Sperm Meets Egg Plan" crash course:
> 
> 1. Buy 10 OPK tests PRIOR to cycle day 10
> 2. Starting on cycle day 10, do one OPK test EVERY DAY
> 3. Babydance (BD) EVERY OTHER DAY starting on cycle day 10 (hips elevated for 10-30 minutes after each BD session)
> 4. When you get a +OPK, babydance that day and the next 2 days in a row (so 3 days in a row total)
> 5. Skip one night and babydance once more the next day
> 6. Take a home pregnancy test (HPT) 15 days after the day you ovulated (or most of you will start taking your HPTs at 10-12dpo!)"
> 
> I am gonna start on CD8 though as there is no way me and DH can hold out that long. It wont help or interfere with the plan.
> 
> This plan worked for me when i fell pg with my son on the first cycle trying it so i have every faith in it. I dont expect that i will be as lucky this time around and it will happen on cycle 1 again because i am a little older now but i do believe that it will work.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> WendyClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks Wendy yikes you are right that is quite a lot of BD, when you say hips elevated do you just mean stick a pillow under there, or something more athletic (headstand etc) :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Goodness I hope she only means a pillow as I'm not that athletic :laugh2:Click to expand...

Am laughing my head off here. If i had to do a headstand i'd have too black eyes when my boobs hit my face. :haha:


----------



## Macwooly

Wendyk07 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Hey Wendyk07 - can you please explain about this SMEP thingy? People have mentioned it on other threads and I'm curious what it involves (apart from tons of shagging no doubt!) Thanks
> 
> The SMEP plan will give you the best odds of ensuring that the sperm gets to your egg. Obviously if you have blocked tubes or other physical conditions barring conception, this plan will not help much, but if your body is primed and ready for pregnancy, this plan should give you an advantage that you may not have had in past months. But be forewarned... this plan requires some serious lovin'....
> 
> Here is the "Sperm Meets Egg Plan" crash course:
> 
> 1. Buy 10 OPK tests PRIOR to cycle day 10
> 2. Starting on cycle day 10, do one OPK test EVERY DAY
> 3. Babydance (BD) EVERY OTHER DAY starting on cycle day 10 (hips elevated for 10-30 minutes after each BD session)
> 4. When you get a +OPK, babydance that day and the next 2 days in a row (so 3 days in a row total)
> 5. Skip one night and babydance once more the next day
> 6. Take a home pregnancy test (HPT) 15 days after the day you ovulated (or most of you will start taking your HPTs at 10-12dpo!)"
> 
> I am gonna start on CD8 though as there is no way me and DH can hold out that long. It wont help or interfere with the plan.
> 
> This plan worked for me when i fell pg with my son on the first cycle trying it so i have every faith in it. I dont expect that i will be as lucky this time around and it will happen on cycle 1 again because i am a little older now but i do believe that it will work.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps.
> 
> 
> WendyClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks Wendy yikes you are right that is quite a lot of BD, when you say hips elevated do you just mean stick a pillow under there, or something more athletic (headstand etc) :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Goodness I hope she only means a pillow as I'm not that athletic :laugh2:Click to expand...
> 
> Am laughing my head off here. If i had to do a headstand i'd have too black eyes when my boobs hit my face. :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: and my DH has just said "oh you'd get black eyes too" and is now giggling like a loon :laugh2:


----------



## NorthStar

I just remember reading an interview with Paula Yates where she said she always did headstands after DTD when she was TTC. But she was a total mentalist I suppose.


----------



## Grumblebea

Congrats on those BFPs!


----------



## lynlouc

Littletike ...CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!!!!!!!! , Well done you on bein the first of many to get your bfp on here xxxxxx, I too ladies lie with my bottom uplifted on my pillow and legs on the headboard !! Not a pretty sight i can tell you , but it deff worked with other 3 so fxd ,,,,, Without tempting fate and wondering if my body is playing tricks on me i have terrible achey ,heavy boobies , feel very tired , need to go wee more often and every now and again get twinges very low down in my back ... Think im 10 dpo tomorrow and im incredibly tempted to test but would be devastated to see a bfn ( id also need to know what the hell is wrong with me ) , plus having had a chem a couple of months ago i think im better leaving it a few more days . Good luck to us all lets hope we can all stick together and create a " Over 35 and due in feb 2012 thread " xxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

This month I lay with my bum pressed rite against the headboard and my legs up the wall,did a few wiggled poses to try and help those swimmers up:haha:,am sure I looked ridiculous,then stayed there for ten mins,::haha::haha:


----------



## lynlouc

Never tried the wriggling poses !!!! may try them next month ( hopefully not but ... ) Im usually as still as possible with my whole lower regiong squeezed together tight so NOTHING can escape xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Macwooly

Well this morning I was thinking of getting my legs on the headboard but DH let the dogs up to the bedroom so I just had to stay snuggled under the blankets for fear of noses in places I would never want them :D


----------



## sarahincanada

I read somewhere that with the doggy style postion they say for the man not to go in too far as the semen can pool behind the cervix. I also wonder if that can happen with lifting your legs up etc. So I sometimes put a pillow under my bum and sometimes dont during the fertile time. Im sooooo stiff and not suple at all, so my legs are not stretching too far!!!


----------



## cebethel

I told my hubby last night to drink red bull or something cause I'm gonna end up wearing him out with all this BD'ing :haha:
I've been alternating, bum by the head board with legs up the wall or pillow under the bum. FX that one of them works!


----------



## Indigo77

I stand on my head and chant...BFP...BFP...BFP....


----------



## Indigo77

JK....


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> I stand on my head and chant...BFP...BFP...BFP....

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

cebethel said:


> I told my hubby last night to drink red bull or something cause I'm gonna end up wearing him out with all this BD'ing :haha:
> I've been alternating, bum by the head board with legs up the wall or pillow under the bum. FX that one of them works!

Fixed for u too:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

lynlouc said:


> Never tried the wriggling poses !!!! may try them next month ( hopefully not but ... ) Im usually as still as possible with my whole lower regiong squeezed together tight so NOTHING can escape xxxxxxxxxxx

After bd,hubby puts the cups in,for me the semen has never escaped using them,then I do the legs up the wall and the yoga poses :haha::haha:Only four days till I find out if it has worked :hugs::hugs:


----------



## unnamed

Well I know it is not June yet but-

It is a :bfp: for me:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

unnamed said:


> Well I know it is not June yet but-
> 
> It is a :bfp: for me:happydance::happydance::happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::so so happy for u Hun,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Macwooly

unnamed said:


> Well I know it is not June yet but-
> 
> It is a :bfp: for me:happydance::happydance::happydance:

YEAH and congratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: 


Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy x


----------



## unnamed

Thank-You
MacWooly and Desperado!
:dust::dust::dust: for you


----------



## Butterfly67

unnamed said:


> Well I know it is not June yet but-
> 
> It is a :bfp: for me:happydance::happydance::happydance:

That is brilliant news unnamed, congrats! Am hoping I can join you in next few days, either that or I have a 3 day stomach bug with cramping and nausea!


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> unnamed said:
> 
> 
> Well I know it is not June yet but-
> 
> It is a :bfp: for me:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> That is brilliant news unnamed, congrats! Am hoping I can join you in next few days, either that or I have a 3 day stomach bug with cramping and nausea!Click to expand...

Fixed for u butterfly,,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Butterfly67 said:


> unnamed said:
> 
> 
> Well I know it is not June yet but-
> 
> It is a :bfp: for me:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> That is brilliant news unnamed, congrats! Am hoping I can join you in next few days, either that or I have a 3 day stomach bug with cramping and nausea!Click to expand...

Oh hope it's good signs and not a stomach bug - FXed. Really hoping this is your month and loads of :dust: for you to get your BFP :dust:


----------



## cebethel

unnamed said:


> Well I know it is not June yet but-
> 
> It is a :bfp: for me:happydance::happydance::happydance:

YAY!!! Congrats! Thats awesome news!! :happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

unnamed said:


> Well I know it is not June yet but-
> 
> It is a :bfp: for me:happydance::happydance::happydance:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## tulip girl

Yay! Is that 2 now? Keep 'em coming ladies! 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Mabythistime

Big congrats so far to the :bfp:'s So happy for all of you. :fool:

Looks like June is the month! See there's going to be so many BFP's they had to start end May already!!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Wendyk07

unnamed said:


> Well I know it is not June yet but-
> 
> It is a :bfp: for me:happydance::happydance::happydance:


CONGRATULATIONS hun :wohoo:

Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months.

How many dpo are you hun? I am just curious as to when people get there first bfp.

Wendy
x


----------



## lynlouc

Congratulations unamed , well done on your bfp xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Indigo77

if things don't get wonky, i'll probably end up testing on 6/26...
thanks for doing this....


----------



## sarahincanada

Congrats Unnamed!!! great news! :dance::dance::dance:
I hope this is the start of a lucky month ahead.


----------



## salimar

Hey guys, I was in the May testing thread, but had a :bfn: So I would love to join the June thread. I will be testing on June 10th or so, Fxd that I finally s:dust:ee that :bfp: along with all the other testers. :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Desperado167

Oh am so excited ,two days till testing,:happydance::happydance::happydance:,good luck everyone,:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## cebethel

Is everyone testing the day the :witch: is due? I decided to play it safe & test 4 days after the :witch: is due...........thats if she doesn't show her ugly face!!! I feel so hopeful this month! Took prenatal vitamins, baby aspirin, used preseed, BD'd like bunnies! I need this baby dust to rain down.......not just on me, all of us hopeful ttc'ers!

Please baby gods, rain down baby dust all over us
:dust: :dust: :dust:​


----------



## rjsmam

woweees Congrats to the BFPs!!!!! i think this is going to be a lucky thread

:dance: :bfp: :dance:

cebethel - you must have an iron will - most people test 4 days before af!!! i've used my ad due date although know i'll sneak at least one earlier test!

:dust:


----------



## Wendyk07

Desperado167 said:


> Oh am so excited ,two days till testing,:happydance::happydance::happydance:,good luck everyone,:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

I admire your willpower. I would have cracked and tested by now.

Good luck hun

Wendy
x


----------



## Wendyk07

cebethel said:


> Is everyone testing the day the :witch: is due? I decided to play it safe & test 4 days after the :witch: is due...........thats if she doesn't show her ugly face!!! I feel so hopeful this month! Took prenatal vitamins, baby aspirin, used preseed, BD'd like bunnies! I need this baby dust to rain down.......not just on me, all of us hopeful ttc'ers!
> 
> Please baby gods, rain down baby dust all over us
> :dust: :dust: :dust:​


4 days after? WOW! Theres no way i could wait that long. In fact theres no way i could wait till AF due date. :blush:

Well done you.


----------



## Desperado167

Wendyk07 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Oh am so excited ,two days till testing,:happydance::happydance::happydance:,good luck everyone,:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> I admire your willpower. I would have cracked and tested by now.
> 
> Good luck hun
> 
> Wendy
> xClick to expand...

Thank you Wendy,well five years and nine mc's has taught me to be very patient,am praying my luck is in this month,did everything I cud and more ,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

cebethel said:


> Is everyone testing the day the :witch: is due? I decided to play it safe & test 4 days after the :witch: is due...........thats if she doesn't show her ugly face!!! I feel so hopeful this month! Took prenatal vitamins, baby aspirin, used preseed, BD'd like bunnies! I need this baby dust to rain down.......not just on me, all of us hopeful ttc'ers!
> 
> Please baby gods, rain down baby dust all over us
> :dust: :dust: :dust:​

Hi Hun,I am testing two days before af is due,I like u bd lots and lots and used my folic acid ,aspirin,dh on macaroot and used cups and pressed once,also for the first did the legs up the wall thing instead of the pillow under my bum,also cut out all junk food,walked seven miles a day and only ate fresh fruit and veg and chicken and fish and brown bread and brown rice ,phew :haha::haha::hugs::hugs:Good luck Hun,:hugs:


----------



## unnamed

Thank-you all for your congratulations,

Wendyk07 - 15 dpo as far as I can tell. I was not convinced that I had ovulated as I use a saliva scope and usually have 2 days partial ferning 1 or 2 days full than back to partial for a day. This month I assume that I ovulated and caught during the night after partial ferning so there was no full ferning! It made the TWW very short and pain free!


----------



## littletike

unnamed said:


> Well I know it is not June yet but-
> 
> It is a :bfp: for me:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congrats Unamed! :happydance: Wow wee!! How long have you been TTC?

:dance:

I've been peeing on asda cheapies sine my BFP on Saturday and that beautiful line is getting brighter by the day!! Also feeling greener by the day but I'm so happy about that since I read at about chemical pregs as I'd never heard of them before. Keeping everything crossed for a sticky one!

Who's next to test?? Anyone cracking today??? :test:

:dust:


----------



## lynlouc

So not wanting to spoil the pma on here , ,,,ive been a naughty girl and tested this morning on 11dpo , i used a cheap supermarket brand first ...bfn and then i know , (as if once wasnt bad enough ) a frer ( as so convinced i was ) and NO another bfn ,,,, im now feeling so down and thinking that my body has played the most amazing mind games with me this month and i fell for them hook line and sinker !!!!! Plus strangely enough since my bfn all my symptoms have near enough dissapeared too ( other than being constantly hungry and now very slightly achey bbs where as they had been SO SORE ) ............ Sorry to rant but just needed to tell someone as dh just says stupid things like " Oh well theres always next month " ,,,,,,,,, Now i believe im out !!!!!!!! :sad2:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Just had a look in my diary....14th June is when AF is due so will make my official test day then then.:coffee:

Bd ing days are during this week, so if anyone is the same as me this cycle then have fun :) fingers crossed one heads home... and wish you all the best results this coming month too.


----------



## sarahincanada

lynlouc said:


> So not wanting to spoil the pma on here , ,,,ive been a naughty girl and tested this morning on 11dpo , i used a cheap supermarket brand first ...bfn and then i know , (as if once wasnt bad enough ) a frer ( as so convinced i was ) and NO another bfn ,,,, im now feeling so down and thinking that my body has played the most amazing mind games with me this month and i fell for them hook line and sinker !!!!! Plus strangely enough since my bfn all my symptoms have near enough dissapeared too ( other than being constantly hungry and now very slightly achey bbs where as they had been SO SORE ) ............ Sorry to rant but just needed to tell someone as dh just says stupid things like " Oh well theres always next month " ,,,,,,,,, Now i believe im out !!!!!!!! :sad2:

sorry to hear that, but Im not counting you out yet till the witch arrives!
that is exactly why I dont symptom spot anymore, pregnancy symptoms are basically the same as period symptoms or in fact my friends on here had LESS symptoms when pregnant (but Ive had cycles of no symptoms and not been pregnant). sure theres a few people with 'never had before' symptoms who get a bfp but theres a lot more people who say that then get their period. the 2WW and getting your period thing is much easier when you dont symptom spot :flower:


----------



## Mabythistime

lynlouc said:


> So not wanting to spoil the pma on here , ,,,ive been a naughty girl and tested this morning on 11dpo , i used a cheap supermarket brand first ...bfn and then i know , (as if once wasnt bad enough ) a frer ( as so convinced i was ) and NO another bfn ,,,, im now feeling so down and thinking that my body has played the most amazing mind games with me this month and i fell for them hook line and sinker !!!!! Plus strangely enough since my bfn all my symptoms have near enough dissapeared too ( other than being constantly hungry and now very slightly achey bbs where as they had been SO SORE ) ............ Sorry to rant but just needed to tell someone as dh just says stupid things like " Oh well theres always next month " ,,,,,,,,, Now i believe im out !!!!!!!! :sad2:

Lynlouc, rant all you want..Its ok. But hold on..You are still early with testing...you may not be completely out. We have all been tricked like that before (I think), I have been there more than once! 

It really hurts! So, lets wait and see. fx'ed for you and hope you feel better soon :hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

littletike said:


> unnamed said:
> 
> 
> Well I know it is not June yet but-
> 
> It is a :bfp: for me:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Congrats Unamed! :happydance: Wow wee!! How long have you been TTC?
> 
> :dance:
> 
> I've been peeing on asda cheapies sine my BFP on Saturday and that beautiful line is getting brighter by the day!! Also feeling greener by the day but I'm so happy about that since I read at about chemical pregs as I'd never heard of them before. Keeping everything crossed for a sticky one!
> 
> Who's next to test?? Anyone cracking today??? :test:
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...


big congrats to you! I see you are a yorkshire lass like me :) my mum is south yorkshire, dad west yorkshire and &#305; was brought up north yorkshire :))been living in istanbul for a while now but always lovely to go home. enjoy a happy and healthy 9 mths.


----------



## lynlouc

Thanks ladies , gonna try and resign myself too thinking af is on its way and then could be pleasently surprised !! Just angry with myself as id promised i wouldnt test till af was due (fri) and here i am like this on mon !!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cebethel

rjsmam said:


> cebethel - you must have an iron will - most people test 4 days before af!!! i've used my ad due date although know i'll sneak at least one earlier test!
> 
> :dust:

I got DH to hide my hpt's......up high where I can't reach........lol I just don't want that heartbreaking feeling you get when you test early & its a BFN. My af is never late, so if she is this cycle, then I figure nature is trying to tell me something. Either that or my body is screwing around with me & I've lost my mind :blush:


----------



## Wendyk07

lynlouc said:


> So not wanting to spoil the pma on here , ,,,ive been a naughty girl and tested this morning on 11dpo , i used a cheap supermarket brand first ...bfn and then i know , (as if once wasnt bad enough ) a frer ( as so convinced i was ) and NO another bfn ,,,, im now feeling so down and thinking that my body has played the most amazing mind games with me this month and i fell for them hook line and sinker !!!!! Plus strangely enough since my bfn all my symptoms have near enough dissapeared too ( other than being constantly hungry and now very slightly achey bbs where as they had been SO SORE ) ............ Sorry to rant but just needed to tell someone as dh just says stupid things like " Oh well theres always next month " ,,,,,,,,, Now i believe im out !!!!!!!! :sad2:

its far to early to count yourself out yet. Chin up and stay positive. :hugs:


----------



## Conina

Congrats to the BFPs!! Anyone else any symptoms?

I don't really have any, except, DH and I have been away at a nice B&B for the night and I had the WEIRDEST, vividest dream, that :witch: arrived. I knew in my head it was a week early, that we were in the B&B and I didn't have any tampons etc, that I was going to have to send DH to the village. Then I woke up. How bizarre - in the 2ww having NOT pregnant dreams!! :wacko::wacko:


----------



## Butterfly67

lynlouc said:


> So not wanting to spoil the pma on here , ,,,ive been a naughty girl and tested this morning on 11dpo , i used a cheap supermarket brand first ...bfn and then i know , (as if once wasnt bad enough ) a frer ( as so convinced i was ) and NO another bfn ,,,, im now feeling so down and thinking that my body has played the most amazing mind games with me this month and i fell for them hook line and sinker !!!!! Plus strangely enough since my bfn all my symptoms have near enough dissapeared too ( other than being constantly hungry and now very slightly achey bbs where as they had been SO SORE ) ............ Sorry to rant but just needed to tell someone as dh just says stupid things like " Oh well theres always next month " ,,,,,,,,, Now i believe im out !!!!!!!! :sad2:

Hi lyn, that is exactly how I feel this month - the :witch: played huge mind games on me with 4 days of cramping and nausea that I never normally have (only have 1 day and the :witch: will be there within an hour of it starting) - wasted loads of tests as I was sure I was too and now she shows up a day late :(

So Wendy can you just move me down to the 28th please and I can still count myself in on this thread?


----------



## Desperado167

Don't know y ladies but I just took a test and it was positive,am 10dpo,please pray for me that it's a sticky,:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Don't know y ladies but I just took a test and it was positive,am 10dpo,please pray for me that it's a sticky,:happydance::happydance::happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :happydance::happydance::happydance:

So pleased for you and I will be keeping you in my prayers that this is a sticky bean :hugs: I am hoping the painful implantation is a sign of a strong, sticky bean :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Don't know y ladies but I just took a test and it was positive,am 10dpo,please pray for me that it's a sticky,:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Omg, congrats! So happy for you! I'm stalking this thread, because it looks like I will be an end of June/July tester. Everything x'ed for you!:happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks ladies,I am in shock,my hands are shaking and I really can't believe it xxxxxxxxx


----------



## cebethel

Desperado167 said:


> Don't know y ladies but I just took a test and it was positive,am 10dpo,please pray for me that it's a sticky,:happydance::happydance::happydance:

:happydance: Yay! Wishing you a sticky bean! :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Don't know y ladies but I just took a test and it was positive,am 10dpo,please pray for me that it's a sticky,:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Oh wow, massive congrats Desperado! :happydance:


----------



## Conina

Congrats desperado!! Hope it's the first of many!!


----------



## unnamed

CONGRATULATIONS Desperado

Stick little bean stick:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Thanks ladies,I am in shock,my hands are shaking and I really can't believe it xxxxxxxxx


Stick little bean stick
Stick little bean stick
Stick little bean stick

How did you tell your DH?


----------



## Wendyk07

Desperado167 said:


> Don't know y ladies but I just took a test and it was positive,am 10dpo,please pray for me that it's a sticky,:happydance::happydance::happydance:

CONGRATULATIONS!

I am so happy for you. :wohoo:


x


----------



## Wendyk07

This is turning out to be a lucky thread. 3 BFP's is fantastic already and its not even June yet. It give us all hope that June is indeed a lucky month.

:dust:


----------



## Natsby

wooohooo yay for a BFP and positive thoughts for a sticky bean!!


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies,I am in shock,my hands are shaking and I really can't believe it xxxxxxxxx
> 
> 
> Stick little bean stick
> Stick little bean stick
> Stick little bean stick
> 
> How did you tell your DH?Click to expand...

I showed him My digi stick and he said ,wot does that mean,lol so romantic.not,then he ordered fish and chips and said u won't be making any dinner tonite lol,xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> I showed him My digi stick and he said ,wot does that mean,lol so romantic.not,then he ordered fish and chips and said u won't be making any dinner tonite lol,xxxxxxxxxxxx

I get the feeling that is exactly how my DH will be if I'm lucky enough to get my BFP :haha:


----------



## Redclaire

oh my god!!! congrats congrats congrats!!!
i'm praying for super-glued sticky bean for ya!!!!
You've brightened my day
much love xxxx


----------



## Grumblebea

Congrats on those early BFP's!


----------



## lynlouc

Congratulations Desperado 167 on your bfp , can i ask what test you took ,?? Praying for a sticky bean for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rjsmam

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

wow Desperdo - huge congrats!! and lol at your oh...

will send a prayer for an uber sticky bean....

xxx


----------



## littletike

sumatwsimit said:


> littletike said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unnamed said:
> 
> 
> Well I know it is not June yet but-
> 
> It is a :bfp: for me:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Congrats Unamed! :happydance: Wow wee!! How long have you been TTC?
> 
> :dance:
> 
> I've been peeing on asda cheapies sine my BFP on Saturday and that beautiful line is getting brighter by the day!! Also feeling greener by the day but I'm so happy about that since I read at about chemical pregs as I'd never heard of them before. Keeping everything crossed for a sticky one!
> 
> Who's next to test?? Anyone cracking today??? :test:
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> big congrats to you! I see you are a yorkshire lass like me :) my mum is south yorkshire, dad west yorkshire and &#305; was brought up north yorkshire :))been living in istanbul for a while now but always lovely to go home. enjoy a happy and healthy 9 mths.Click to expand...

Thanks sumatwsimit!! Yes I'm a Yorkshire lass through and through. I was born in Bradford, live in Huddersfield and work in Halifax. Spend quite a lot of time in North Yorks as my parents have a place up there!


----------



## littletike

Desperado167 said:


> Thanks ladies,I am in shock,my hands are shaking and I really can't believe it xxxxxxxxx

Massive congrats Despie!! Happy and healthy 9 months hun!:yipee:

Keep those :bfp:s coming ladies!! I'm hooked to this thread! x

:dust:


----------



## Mabythistime

A very good morning Desperado167! Hey, NOT FUNNY, now you made me shed a tear twice in one day. First was when you actually gave some good deep positive words to another lady and now your BFP. You so deserve it. I will be praying for a sticky for you. WELL DONE WELL DONE WELL DONE!! You so deserve it...oh and hope the fish and chips was good!


----------



## Desperado167

Thank you redclaire,:hugs::hugs:!wot a lovely birthday present for me ,44 on Sunday :hugs::hugs:Really appreciate your support,:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Mabythistime said:


> A very good morning Desperado167! Hey, NOT FUNNY, now you made me shed a tear twice in one day. First was when you actually gave some good deep positive words to another lady and now your BFP. You so deserve it. I will be praying for a sticky for you. WELL DONE WELL DONE WELL DONE!! You so deserve it...oh and hope the fish and chips was good!

:hugs:Awk thank you so much,u ladies are all so lovely,haven't stopped crying since I logged on :hugs:Good tears thou ,thanks again :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

lynlouc said:


> Congratulations Desperado 167 on your bfp , can i ask what test you took ,?? Praying for a sticky bean for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hi Hun of course u can,I used a cheapie first,it was called midstream clear and simple ,it was positive then I used a first response and it was positive so I cracked open my clear blue digi and it came up one to two weeks pregnant,still in shock and can't stop looking at them,Even brought them to bed last nite with me and put them under my pillow ,how sad am I :haha::haha:Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> lynlouc said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Desperado 167 on your bfp , can i ask what test you took ,?? Praying for a sticky bean for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Hi Hun of course u can,I used a cheapie first,it was called midstream clear and simple ,it was positive then I used a first response and it was positive so I cracked open my clear blue digi and it came up one to two weeks pregnant,still in shock and can't stop looking at them,Even brought them to bed last nite with me and put them under my pillow ,how sad am I :haha::haha:XxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Not sad :) I'm sure I'll be the same if I get my BFP :hugs:

Keeping you in my prayers for an extra sticky bean :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Am so glad that :sex: for this cycle is still a few days away. i have a killer migraine and with my toddler running rings around me this morning its just not a good day. I came on here because this thread makes me smile. Those :bfp: are amazing and i cant help but smile. The happiness of the girls with bfp's oozes from this thread. Am so glad i came on even if i have to wear my sunglasses to read.

Desperado - has it sunk in yet? Hows was your fish n chips? 


Its DH's birthday on the 24th so if i get a bfp this month i will buy a fairy cake and the hpt would be the candle. 

Wendy
x


----------



## Macwooly

Wendy as a fellow migraine suffer I hope yours goes soon :hugs:

Fingers crossed you'll be able to give your DH a BFP birthday present :dust:


----------



## Desperado167

Wendyk07 said:


> Am so glad that :sex: for this cycle is still a few days away. i have a killer migraine and with my toddler running rings around me this morning its just not a good day. I came on here because this thread makes me smile. Those :bfp: are amazing and i cant help but smile. The happiness of the girls with bfp's oozes from this thread. Am so glad i came on even if i have to wear my sunglasses to read.
> 
> Desperado - has it sunk in yet? Hows was your fish n chips?
> 
> 
> Its DH's birthday on the 24th so if i get a bfp this month i will buy a fairy cake and the hpt would be the candle.
> 
> Wendy
> x

. Hi Wendy,actually couldn't really eat the fish and chips as I was so so excited I felt sick,up this morning and I tested again and yes it was a big fat positive ,even darker than yesterday,thank the lord,glad we are all making u happy as I love u guys,good luck for your bfp:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Room for another June tester?

I've just read the whole thread and huge Congrats to little tike, un named and desperado :wohoo:

Lynnlouc...you live not far from me :thumbup: small world eh?

Well I'm testing the 7th of June (if I can hold out) last couple of cycles have been different so who knows what wil happen this month!

Good luck to all and :dust:

XxX


----------



## Mabythistime

Neversaynever said:


> Room for another June tester?
> 
> I've just read the whole thread and huge Congrats to little tike, un named and desperado :wohoo:
> 
> Lynnlouc...you live not far from me :thumbup: small world eh?
> 
> Well I'm testing the 7th of June (if I can hold out) last couple of cycles have been different so who knows what wil happen this month!
> 
> Good luck to all and :dust:
> 
> XxX

Welcome to the lucky Thread and good luck!! "Just read teh whole thread" WOW...you must be exhausted! 

I can never hold out. Good luck to you!


----------



## GreenFingers

Neversaynever said:


> Room for another June tester?
> 
> I've just read the whole thread and huge Congrats to little tike, un named and desperado :wohoo:
> 
> Lynnlouc...you live not far from me :thumbup: small world eh?
> 
> Well I'm testing the 7th of June (if I can hold out) last couple of cycles have been different so who knows what wil happen this month!
> 
> Good luck to all and :dust:
> 
> XxX

Yeah 3 BFP and it's not even June yet, I love this thread!

Neversaynever ....I am also just down the road from you and Lynnlouc and looking at your ticker :witch: is due on the same day so I am down for testing on the 7th June. 

I am struggling already and I have another whole week to go...I have had a dull ache for the last few days but I had that last month and no :bfp: :growlmad: . This waiting is killing me...let's get some more BFP to keep us going xx


----------



## Neversaynever

I like to get a "feel" of a group before I jump in :thumbup:

Am making myself wait as last month I was convinced I was pregnant so I fell from a great height :wacko:

This month is a disaster :dohh: OH didn't want to play DTD on demand (totally understand as had been DTD much earlier than normally would due to weird cycle last month) and I ovulated later than previous 2 cycles :dohh: I've got a UTI, antibiotics which have now caused thrush so this month is a whatever month :rofl:

Sorry for the splurge :haha:

XxX


----------



## Neversaynever

Thanks maybethistime and greenfingers :flower:

GF, the second week is always the hardest and when you see people getting their BFP's at 10 DPO it makes you want to test too :rofl: 
I refuse to test early this time, just wait for the hag instead :haha:

XxX


----------



## Conina

when you see people getting their BFP's at 10 DPO it makes you want to test too :rofl:
XxX[/QUOTE said:

> Exactly!! There's a girl who's announced today she got a BFP at 8DPO. I immediately think "Well I'm 9 DPO..." but still resisting. Just...


----------



## GreenFingers

I am staying strong and waiting until AF is due ... we can do it girls x


----------



## Mabythistime

Conina said:


> when you see people getting their BFP's at 10 DPO it makes you want to test too :rofl:
> XxX[/QUOTE said:
> 
> Exactly!! There's a girl who's announced today she got a BFP at 8DPO. I immediately think "Well I'm 9 DPO..." but still resisting. Just...
> 
> :haha: I am one of those who start testing at 8dpo! NO willpower whatsoever! Fortunately, I am always positive...BFN and I say...hold on, tomorrow is nother day..that is till :witch: shows. So I test all the time..test test test test test test...:dohh:
> 
> Greenfingers & Conina, I dont know how you are able to wait :nope: I wish I could wait. And to think..I am practically in the beggining of my TWW and have done basically NOTHING but reading these forums today. I wonder if there are medication to help me, cos I got serious POAS addictions and compulsions! :headspin:Click to expand...


----------



## Neversaynever

Conina, was that in the TWW section? I saw that and thought gah gah pffft and fair play to ya :haha:

I WILL not test before, unless I get very obvious symptoms which is doubtful :rofl:

XxX


----------



## Macwooly

Neversaynever said:


> Room for another June tester?
> 
> I've just read the whole thread and huge Congrats to little tike, un named and desperado :wohoo:
> 
> Lynnlouc...you live not far from me :thumbup: small world eh?
> 
> Well I'm testing the 7th of June (if I can hold out) last couple of cycles have been different so who knows what wil happen this month!
> 
> Good luck to all and :dust:
> 
> XxX

I'm a West Midlands gal too :) Not originally but have been for 4 years since marrying my DH :D


----------



## Macwooly

Mabythistime said:


> And to think..I am practically in the beggining of my TWW and have done basically NOTHING but reading these forums today. I wonder if there are medication to help me, cos I got serious POAS addictions and compulsions! :headspin:

I'm at the beginning of my TWW as well and apart from a couple of loads of laundry I've done little but read this forum and wonder how early I can start to POAS :wacko:

I don't want to start early as I will be heartbroken if it's a BFN but I don't know if I can hold out for AF especially as my last cycle was 47 days long and even though numerous tests showed BFN I kept praying one would eventually be a BFP :nope:


----------



## Conina

Neversaynever said:


> Conina, was that in the TWW section? I saw that and thought gah gah pffft and fair play to ya :haha:
> 
> I WILL not test before, unless I get very obvious symptoms which is doubtful :rofl:
> 
> XxX

The problem is, what you consider an "obvious symptom" in the 2ww is very different from what normal people consider an obvious symptom... :haha::haha:


----------



## Mabythistime

Macwooly said:


> Mabythistime said:
> 
> 
> And to think..I am practically in the beggining of my TWW and have done basically NOTHING but reading these forums today. I wonder if there are medication to help me, cos I got serious POAS addictions and compulsions! :headspin:
> 
> I'm at the beginning of my TWW as well and apart from a couple of loads of laundry I've done little but read this forum and wonder how early I can start to POAS :wacko:
> 
> I don't want to start early as I will be heartbroken if it's a BFN but I don't know if I can hold out for AF especially as my last cycle was 47 days long and even though numerous tests showed BFN I kept praying one would eventually be a BFP :nope:Click to expand...

47 Days? I had one of those before...actually EXACTLY 47 days too. :nope: I can relate to the feelings on that one. :cry: 

Great to hear we both beginning our TWW. I will be on the lookout for you. I managed to put 14 letters in their envelopes today. :haha: Heres to a positive TWW for us and all the other June testers!


----------



## Neversaynever

Who said anything about normal? Let me warn you... I'm anything BUT normal :rofl:

Macwooly...:hi: to another west mids lady :thumbup:

I've eaten too many biscuits :sick: :dohh:

My first day off and I've done nothing apart from be on here :wacko: have loads to do too!

XxX


----------



## lynlouc

So today im 11dpo ( had been counting wrong ) and stupidly have tested again with a cheapy £1 test that tells you not to test with it till day AFTER your missed af (mine being sat ) and another bfn !! Im so angry at myself for having no will power and slightly worried about my mental health if im not as ive had 
frequent bathroom visits
very heavy ,sore bbs
nausea lke travel sickness
hot flushes
terrible sore throat 
twinges of back ache
hunger all the time 
heart burn 
............ and today i have a really upset tummy ???????????????
Dont know about a preg test maybe i need a mentel test !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

Im definitely going to test on thursday, as theres been quite a few early bfps on this site! anyone else testing the next few days. good luck everyone we have a lucky thread I think.


----------



## Mabythistime

lynlouc said:


> So today im 11dpo ( had been counting wrong ) and stupidly have tested again with a cheapy £1 test that tells you not to test with it till day AFTER your missed af (mine being sat ) and another bfn !! Im so angry at myself for having no will power and slightly worried about my mental health if im not as ive had
> frequent bathroom visits
> very heavy ,sore bbs
> nausea lke travel sickness
> hot flushes
> terrible sore throat
> twinges of back ache
> hunger all the time
> heart burn
> ............ and today i have a really upset tummy ???????????????
> Dont know about a preg test maybe i need a mentel test !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That might be a plan: someone can invent a HPT wiht 3 test lines, which includes a "mental" line just so we at least know where we stand. 

I read this as good news. Being 11 dpo gives you more days to go. Holding thumbs for ya! Dont be angry at yourself - you just being perfectly normal..OH BOY. I just diagnosed you...you dont need a mental test anymore!! :happydance:


----------



## lynlouc

Thanks Maybythistime you made me laugh and thats prob the first time all day xxxxx :hugs: , your right too what do they say ," Its not over to the af lady sings " and hopefully shes lost her voice this month for all of us xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Natsby

sarahincanada said:


> Im definitely going to test on thursday, as theres been quite a few early bfps on this site! anyone else testing the next few days. good luck everyone we have a lucky thread I think.

I caved, I knew it would be negative at 8 but I have been so tired and ill I wanted to blame it on something other than a rubbish immune system. I wasn´t even disappointed when it was a bfn, just cross I wasted a test. I am sure this isn´t my month, but like you say when there are so many early bfp it makes you wonder.
Tell me where you are going to post the results on Thursday Sarah so I check up on you, fingers crossed!!


----------



## Tobaira

Can I join? Will be testing June 7th if I can hold out that long. 7dpo today. 

congrats on all the BFPs and :dust: to everyone


----------



## Neversaynever

:hi: tobaira and good luck for the 7th, hopefully it'll be lucky number 7 :thumbup:

XxX


----------



## Lyvid

Natsby said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> Im definitely going to test on thursday, as theres been quite a few early bfps on this site! anyone else testing the next few days. good luck everyone we have a lucky thread I think.
> 
> I caved, I knew it would be negative at 8 but I have been so tired and ill I wanted to blame it on something other than a rubbish immune system. I wasn´t even disappointed when it was a bfn, just cross I wasted a test. I am sure this isn´t my month, but like you say when there are so many early bfp it makes you wonder.
> Tell me where you are going to post the results on Thursday Sarah so I check up on you, fingers crossed!!Click to expand...

Natsby -Sorry for the BFN but it's really early yet. FX'd that this is your month! 

Sarah - FX'd for you!

DH and I will be starting the SMEP tomorrow. Starting at CD8 as my O came early last month and we almost missed it. Babydust to everyone!
:dust:


----------



## Macwooly

Natsby - sorry for the BFN :hugs: but it is still early so all crossed for you :dust:

Hello Tobaira :hi: Good luck when you test :dust:

Lyvid - good luck with you SMEP :dust:


----------



## bblve

Hi Ladies - :flower:

What great news on our early BFP's!!! Big Congrats to Unamed, Littletike and Desperado. :yipee:

Sarahincanada, I thinking tons of happy thoughts and sending strong vibes for your BFP.

Tobaira - welcome! hope this thread is a lucky one for you.

Livid - good luck!:dust:

I am currently 4dpo and will be testing (if I can manage to restrain myself...) on June 8th. Lots of :dust: to us all!


----------



## Conina

Somehow I'm suddenly feeling "out". No idea why, I just get the feeling it won't be my month...


----------



## bblve

Conina said:


> Somehow I'm suddenly feeling "out". No idea why, I just get the feeling it won't be my month...

Oh no! - Not out till :witch:makes her way to you. On the other hand: I was reading on another thread that most women have gotten their BFPs just when they think they are out.....why?....most say no signs or signs have disapeared - funny isn't it? 

Why would you think you're out? Hang in there hon:hugs:

:dust: to ya.


----------



## Conina

I have absolutely no reason for thinking one way or the other, I just have a feeling. I was feeling really positive until this evening then it all went away :shrug::shrug:


----------



## Macwooly

Conina said:


> Somehow I'm suddenly feeling "out". No idea why, I just get the feeling it won't be my month...

No one is out till the AF witch shows her ugly face :hugs:

I desperately hope and pray that this is your BFP month :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Hello ladies, perhaps June I can test too...AF at the moment so we shall see after hubby goes to his Urologist (addressing the SA issues) what the suggestions are

CONGRATS to all the BFPs and PLEASE do post them on the Over 35 BFP Sticky!


----------



## cebethel

I think I need to go all Jackie Chan on the :witch: a$$ so she stays away from us all


----------



## LLbean

HAHAHAHA you do that cebethel...we will all appreciate it ;-)


----------



## sarahincanada

Natsby said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> Im definitely going to test on thursday, as theres been quite a few early bfps on this site! anyone else testing the next few days. good luck everyone we have a lucky thread I think.
> 
> I caved, I knew it would be negative at 8 but I have been so tired and ill I wanted to blame it on something other than a rubbish immune system. I wasn´t even disappointed when it was a bfn, just cross I wasted a test. I am sure this isn´t my month, but like you say when there are so many early bfp it makes you wonder.
> Tell me where you are going to post the results on Thursday Sarah so I check up on you, fingers crossed!!Click to expand...

I will post it in this thread! Im soooooo sure it will be a bfn but I have loads of tests that can free with my ov tests so will attempt to be a poasaholic this month for fun.
do you have expensive tests or the cheapy ones?
still holding out hope for you, theres a lot of luck in the air in here!!!


----------



## sarahincanada

Conina said:


> Somehow I'm suddenly feeling "out". No idea why, I just get the feeling it won't be my month...

2 people on my thread in the groups folder said the same thing...then got their BFP!!! not that I want to get your hopes up but you never know


----------



## LLbean

just go check the Over 35 BFP Sticky and check out how many are on there now!

also our Team Baby for 2012 has a few (you can go there thought my tag in the signature)

NEVER GIVE UP!


----------



## Wendyk07

Lyvid said:


> DH and I will be starting the SMEP tomorrow. Starting at CD8 as my O came early last month and we almost missed it. Babydust to everyone!
> :dust:


Am one day behind you. We are starting SMEP on Thursday. Hope this blummin migraine goes by then.

x


----------



## LLbean

Wendyk07 said:


> Lyvid said:
> 
> 
> DH and I will be starting the SMEP tomorrow. Starting at CD8 as my O came early last month and we almost missed it. Babydust to everyone!
> :dust:
> 
> 
> Am one day behind you. We are starting SMEP on Thursday. Hope this blummin migraine goes by then.
> 
> xClick to expand...

I've said it in other threads but here goes... ACTUALLY the BD is good to get rid of the migraine and headaches :winkwink: so don't let that stop you :happydance:


----------



## Wendyk07

LLbean said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lyvid said:
> 
> 
> DH and I will be starting the SMEP tomorrow. Starting at CD8 as my O came early last month and we almost missed it. Babydust to everyone!
> :dust:
> 
> 
> Am one day behind you. We are starting SMEP on Thursday. Hope this blummin migraine goes by then.
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> I've said it in other threads but here goes... ACTUALLY the BD is good to get rid of the migraine and headaches :winkwink: so don't let that stop you :happydance:Click to expand...

Logging off now to wake hubby up. Wish i'd known this earlier. lol

x


----------



## cebethel

Wendyk07 said:


> Logging off now to wake hubby up. Wish i'd known this earlier. lol
> 
> x

:haha:


----------



## Lyvid

Wendyk07 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lyvid said:
> 
> 
> DH and I will be starting the SMEP tomorrow. Starting at CD8 as my O came early last month and we almost missed it. Babydust to everyone!
> :dust:
> 
> 
> Am one day behind you. We are starting SMEP on Thursday. Hope this blummin migraine goes by then.
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> I've said it in other threads but here goes... ACTUALLY the BD is good to get rid of the migraine and headaches :winkwink: so don't let that stop you :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Logging off now to wake hubby up. Wish i'd known this earlier. lol
> 
> xClick to expand...

 :haha: FX'd that SMEP works for us both!


----------



## Macwooly

LLbean said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lyvid said:
> 
> 
> DH and I will be starting the SMEP tomorrow. Starting at CD8 as my O came early last month and we almost missed it. Babydust to everyone!
> :dust:
> 
> 
> Am one day behind you. We are starting SMEP on Thursday. Hope this blummin migraine goes by then.
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> I've said it in other threads but here goes... ACTUALLY the BD is good to get rid of the migraine and headaches :winkwink: so don't let that stop you :happydance:Click to expand...


Good luck to both Wendy and Lyvid that your SMEPs work :dust:

I can confirm what LLBean said about the migraine cure :thumbup: 

I woke at 6am with an awful one but told DH he could try his "magic cure" as he's been calling it for ages and by 7.30am I was migraine free and out walking the dogs and have since done 4 loads of laundry; been to an excellent butchers and brought the meat for the month and been to the supermarket to do the weekly shop and still no migraine :) But I am now having a break before cleaning and re-organising the kitchen!


----------



## Natsby

sarahincanada said:


> Natsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> Im definitely going to test on thursday, as theres been quite a few early bfps on this site! anyone else testing the next few days. good luck everyone we have a lucky thread I think.
> 
> I caved, I knew it would be negative at 8 but I have been so tired and ill I wanted to blame it on something other than a rubbish immune system. I wasn´t even disappointed when it was a bfn, just cross I wasted a test. I am sure this isn´t my month, but like you say when there are so many early bfp it makes you wonder.
> Tell me where you are going to post the results on Thursday Sarah so I check up on you, fingers crossed!!Click to expand...
> 
> I will post it in this thread! Im soooooo sure it will be a bfn but I have loads of tests that can free with my ov tests so will attempt to be a poasaholic this month for fun.
> do you have expensive tests or the cheapy ones?
> still holding out hope for you, theres a lot of luck in the air in here!!!Click to expand...

Cheap, in the beginning I bought expensive, now I just buy bulk. But I´m not testing again this month unless I´m late. I say that now mind you, I may feel different tomorrow!
Good luck I hope this is you month!!


----------



## LLbean

I Told you Macwooley ;-)

SEE? It is magic hahahaha


----------



## Macwooly

LLbean said:


> I Told you Macwooley ;-)
> 
> SEE? It is magic hahahaha

You were definitely right :winkwink: :laugh2:


----------



## Desperado167

O dear macwooly,I have heard it all now,:haha::haha: some people will do anything for a bit of:sex:,I have used every excuse in the book but u def beat me there ,oj,:haha::haha::haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Desperado it does work I promise!


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Desperado it does work I promise!

Hi Hun,am only having a wind up with wooly,how are u keeping?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

lol I figured as much ;-) I am well, seems like the witch is finally leaving today so gearing up for shag fest 2011 hahahahaha how are you feeling?


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> lol I figured as much ;-) I am well, seems like the witch is finally leaving today so gearing up for shag fest 2011 hahahahaha how are you feeling?

O am so happy u are nearly ready to o again,good luck Hun,I am fine thanks just so so tired,went to hospital yesterday and they took blood and will be doing so on a weekly basis to check levels keep rising,gynae foned me today and has booked me in for scan on the 16th,just have to take one day at a time Hun and pray this little bean stays with me :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Holding sticky thoughts for you!!!


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado - you got me! Anything for some :sex: :rofl: 

I'm keeping you in my prayers and hope this is a sticky bean :hugs:

LLBean - sending loads and loads of :dust: for your up and coming shagathon :dust:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Desperado - you got me! Anything for some :sex: :rofl:
> 
> I'm keeping you in my prayers and hope this is a sticky bean :hugs:
> 
> LLBean - sending loads and loads of :dust: for your up and coming shagathon :dust:

I knew it :haha::haha::haha:,poor hubby using him like that,:haha:Tut,tut,:hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Trust me he didn't complain :winkwink:


----------



## Wendyk07

Couldnt wake DH up last night and he's not in from work yet so i am still suffering with this blummin migraine. As soon as i get my son down for the night i will try the "magic cure" :winkwink:.

Might have to have more migraines in future if this works lol :winkwink:

Shagathon here starts today(CD8) anyway and needs must so we cure the migraine and then baby dance. Will be spoilt tonight.:blush:

x


----------



## Nikki Leigh

Can I join? If AF doesn't show before then, I will test June 7, 11 days past my average cycle.


----------



## Desperado167

Wendyk07 said:


> Couldnt wake DH up last night and he's not in from work yet so i am still suffering with this blummin migraine. As soon as i get my son down for the night i will try the "magic cure" :winkwink:.
> 
> Might have to have more migraines in future if this works lol :winkwink:
> 
> Shagathon here starts today(CD8) anyway and needs must so we cure the migraine and then baby dance. Will be spoilt tonight.:blush:
> 
> x

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Nikki Leigh said:


> Can I join? If AF doesn't show before then, I will test June 7, 11 days past my average cycle.

Course u can the more the merrier,good luck Hun,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Nikki Leigh said:


> Can I join? If AF doesn't show before then, I will test June 7, 11 days past my average cycle.

Hello and here's praying that AF stays away and you get your BFP :dust:


----------



## IslandGirl999

hello all, i am new here and this is just my first month ttc. pls add me to the list- my testing date will be june 22.
i see three bfp on the list already! wow- looking good so far girls!


----------



## Jax41

Hi Wendy:hi: Please add me to the list - 8th June! Must admit I don't usually test before AF as she never lets me down but me and DH have been hard at it :sex: this last weekend so ya never know!

Thanks hun x

Baby dust to everyone!!!
:dust:


----------



## Suki73

Hello ladies hope there is room for another newbie. I'm NTNP - first time (ever!) dtd at a fertile time and then a clutch of weird symptoms since so I find myself on this forum :flower:

Think it's highly unlikely we'll score a bullseye first try but stranger things have happened right?! 

I'm about 7 days po and due to test around the 13 of June but will definitely test before then, probably on the 9th or 10th as I'm due to travel after that.

Wishing you all the best of luck x


----------



## Macwooly

Good luck to all the new ladies who have joined the thread and loads of :dust: all round for us to get our BFPs :dust:


----------



## bblve

Macwooly said:


> Good luck to all the new ladies who have joined the thread and loads of :dust: all round for us to get our BFPs :dust:

I'd like to second that! :thumbup:

Desperado - keeping ultra sticky (like crazy glue) thoughts for you. :happydance:


----------



## Wendyk07

Nikki Leigh said:


> Can I join? If AF doesn't show before then, I will test June 7, 11 days past my average cycle.


Absolutley! welcome aboard. 

Good luck.

Wendy
x


----------



## Wendyk07

IslandGirl999 said:


> hello all, i am new here and this is just my first month ttc. pls add me to the list- my testing date will be june 22.
> i see three bfp on the list already! wow- looking good so far girls!

Hi there,

Welcome aboard. This has been a lucky wee thread. Long may it continue.

Good luck

Wendy
x


----------



## Wendyk07

Jax41 said:


> Hi Wendy:hi: Please add me to the list - 8th June! Must admit I don't usually test before AF as she never lets me down but me and DH have been hard at it :sex: this month so ya never know!
> 
> Thanks hun x
> 
> Baby dust to everyone!!!
> :dust:

I admire your willpower. I have bought a bucket loads of HPT's for this month because i know i wont be able to stop myself.

Good Luck

Wendy
x


----------



## bblve

*Jax41* - 

You and I will be testing on the same day along with *Grumblelea*! Yeahh!!...nice to have test buddies.:hugs:

Good luck to *Redclaire *and* tulip girl* testing tomorrow!:dust:

*Wendy* - Thanks very much for setting this up & listing everyone's test dates. :thumbup:


----------



## Wendyk07

Suki73 said:


> Hello ladies hope there is room for another newbie. I'm NTNP - first time (ever!) dtd at a fertile time and then a clutch of weird symptoms since so I find myself on this forum :flower:
> 
> Think it's highly unlikely we'll score a bullseye first try but stranger things have happened right?!
> 
> I'm about 7 days po and due to test around the 13 of June but will definitely test before then, probably on the 9th or 10th as I'm due to travel after that.
> 
> Wishing you all the best of luck x

i have put you down for the 10th hun since you will be travelling on the 13th. Your in with as much a chance as any of us if you :sex: during your fertile time. 

Good luck

Wendy


----------



## Jax41

bblve said:


> *Jax41* -
> 
> You and I will be testing on the same day along with *Grumblelea*! Yeahh!!...nice to have test buddies.:hugs:
> 
> Good luck to *Redclaire *and* tulip girl* testing tomorrow!:dust:
> 
> *Wendy* - Thanks very much for setting this up & listing everyone's test dates. :thumbup:

I'll be keeping my beady eye out for that BFP for you bblve!!x
:dust:


----------



## Wendyk07

bblve said:


> *Jax41* -
> 
> You and I will be testing on the same day along with *Grumblelea*! Yeahh!!...nice to have test buddies.:hugs:
> 
> Good luck to *Redclaire *and* tulip girl* testing tomorrow!:dust:
> 
> *Wendy* - Thanks very much for setting this up & listing everyone's test dates. :thumbup:

Its always good to know that someone else is going through the POAS stage at the same time as you. It was on a similar thread in 2009 i met my ttc & bump buddy. We are still in touch and good friends and our little ones were born only 3 days apart so we were supporting each other through it all. 

Wendy
x


----------



## Lyvid

bblve said:


> Good luck to *Redclaire *and* tulip girl* testing tomorrow!:dust:
> 
> *Wendy* - Thanks very much for setting this up & listing everyone's test dates. :thumbup:

Yes, good luck to you girls tomorrow!!!
:dust: :dust: :dust:

And thank you Wendy, it's fun seeing who your POAS buddies are! :wave: to cebethel and Quisty!


----------



## Jax41

Wendyk07 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Wendy:hi: Please add me to the list - 8th June! Must admit I don't usually test before AF as she never lets me down but me and DH have been hard at it :sex: this month so ya never know!
> 
> Thanks hun x
> 
> Baby dust to everyone!!!
> :dust:
> 
> I admire your willpower. I have bought a bucket loads of HPT's for this month because i know i wont be able to stop myself.
> 
> Good Luck
> 
> Wendy
> xClick to expand...


Have to admit when I bought my OPK's this month I bought two HPT's at the same time - most unlike me!!! And after feeling down and out before I'd even started this cycle because DH didn't want to play ball, he suprised me and upped the anti so I'm feeling like I may be in with a chance to play the POAS game with everyone :happydance:

Good luck too!! xXx


----------



## Desperado167

Maybe u buying those tests is an omen jax:hugs:,I so hope it is Hun,:happydance::happydance::happydance::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Macwooly

Keeping all crossed for you Jax and praying this is your BFP month :dust:


----------



## tulip girl

bblve said:


> *Jax41* -
> 
> You and I will be testing on the same day along with *Grumblelea*! Yeahh!!...nice to have test buddies.:hugs:
> 
> Good luck to *Redclaire *and* tulip girl* testing tomorrow!:dust:
> 
> *Wendy* - Thanks very much for setting this up & listing everyone's test dates. :thumbup:

Aww thanks ladies, :flower:

Pretty sure I'm out ladies. Tested at 10dpo and 12dpo and BFN....boo! Still only had a little spotting, but don't *think* I can kid myself that it's implantation! 

Ahh well, will throw everything at it next month! Hope Redclaire (my cycle buddy!) and all you other lovely ladies have a more 'positive' outcome!

Tulip x 

PS If she blooming hurries up, I can probably squeeze onto the bottom of the June list again!! (Always need to be positive!!!!)


----------



## Jax41

I've got EVERYTHING Xed for you too Macwooly!!:kiss:

Desperado, how you feeling today then? (I have a big beam on my face typing this to you!!)x


----------



## Wendyk07

tulip girl said:


> bblve said:
> 
> 
> *Jax41* -
> 
> You and I will be testing on the same day along with *Grumblelea*! Yeahh!!...nice to have test buddies.:hugs:
> 
> Good luck to *Redclaire *and* tulip girl* testing tomorrow!:dust:
> 
> *Wendy* - Thanks very much for setting this up & listing everyone's test dates. :thumbup:
> 
> Aww thanks ladies, :flower:
> 
> Pretty sure I'm out ladies. Tested at 10dpo and 12dpo and BFN....boo! Still only had a little spotting, but don't *think* I can kid myself that it's implantation!
> 
> Ahh well, will throw everything at it next month! Hope Redclaire (my cycle buddy!) and all you other lovely ladies have a more 'positive' outcome!
> 
> Tulip x
> 
> PS If she blooming hurries up, I can probably squeeze onto the bottom of the June list again!! (Always need to be positive!!!!)Click to expand...

Dont count yourself out yet hun. It aint over till the bitch arrives.

Fx'd for you

Wendy

x


----------



## unnamed

I hope all is going well with all you lovely ladies.

FXed for more BFPs
:dust::dust::dust:
sending lots of baby dust your way


----------



## Macwooly

Tulip Girl - as said you're not out till the AF witch shows her ugly mug :hugs:

Jax - thanks :hugs:


----------



## Conina

Hi all. I really feel like I'm out, thinking of testing tomorrow, on the basis that if (when) it's negative I can relax and enjoy the weekend. I'd be 12 DPO then anyway??


----------



## Macwooly

Conina said:


> Hi all. I really feel like I'm out, thinking of testing tomorrow, on the basis that if (when) it's negative I can relax and enjoy the weekend. I'd be 12 DPO then anyway??

Good luck for tomorrow and praying you get your BFP :hugs:


----------



## Neversaynever

Tulip, fingers crossed the witch stays away hun :hugs:

WOW, five of us testing on the 7th, I'm starting to feel really nervous after counting myself out all month and believing it too :dohh: bloody hate the second part of the TWW :grr:

Hope all the BFPer's are doing ok...what have your OH's said?

Good luck to all the testers over the next couple of days too :flower:

A XxX


----------



## Conina

Did I say tomorrow? :blush::blush: 

I caved and tested today - 11DPO, FRER, completely, white :bfn: Looks like it's on to next month... :cry:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> I've got EVERYTHING Xed for you too Macwooly!!:kiss:
> 
> Desperado, how you feeling today then? (I have a big beam on my face typing this to you!!)x

Ha ha that's good:hugs:I always have a smile on my face wen I read your posts:hugs:I actually feel great now ,was up most of the nite with sore boobs,just couldn't sleep.also did another test this morning just to make sure I am still pregnant and I am,thank the lord ,I am a poas addict now :haha:,am just trying to make it to Tuesday wen I get my next blood test and hope it's still rising ,will prob start feeling more positive after a while but at the minute I am just so thankful that I have been blessed and I so hope it isn't long before all my lovely friends here are as well,praying for u all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Macwooly

Conina said:


> Did I say tomorrow? :blush::blush:
> 
> I caved and tested today - 11DPO, FRER, completely, white :bfn: Looks like it's on to next month... :cry:

Sorry to hear you got a BFN :hugs: But it is still a little early so there may still be a chance :hugs:

Praying you get a BFP in a few days :dust:


----------



## Lyvid

Awww sorry for the BFN *Conina* :hugs: like Macwooly said it's still early! 

*Tulip Girl* :hugs: sorry for you BFN's. If the witch arrives you'll just have to be one of our last BFP's this month not one of the first! FX'd for you.

:dust:


----------



## sarahincanada

hi ladies
I tested today, 10 dpo, :bfn:

I know its early and I say the same thing to everyone else, but I always feel Im out when I get a negative with a really sensitive ic test. I much prefer doing the test and thinking Im out, then possibly being surprised later. I hate the wait of not knowing, that part is horrible so this feels like a gentle let down for me. And who knows perhaps I will get a shock bfp in a few days!!

Im soooo used to getting my period Im feeling Im losing interest in this whole TTC thing, anyone else feel that way? I dont feel super stressed or upset, just not as enthusiastic as its taking so long. Im the type of person who when decides to do something I do it. But with this you have no control even if you do everything you are supposed to. Its so annoying!

good luck anyone else testing today/tomorrow. I will probably keep testing as I have a bunch of IC tests to use up.


----------



## Natsby

sarahincanada said:


> hi ladies
> I tested today, 10 dpo, :bfn:
> 
> I know its early and I say the same thing to everyone else, but I always feel Im out when I get a negative with a really sensitive ic test. I much prefer doing the test and thinking Im out, then possibly being surprised later. I hate the wait of not knowing, that part is horrible so this feels like a gentle let down for me. And who knows perhaps I will get a shock bfp in a few days!!
> 
> Im soooo used to getting my period Im feeling Im losing interest in this whole TTC thing, anyone else feel that way? I dont feel super stressed or upset, just not as enthusiastic as its taking so long. Im the type of person who when decides to do something I do it. But with this you have no control even if you do everything you are supposed to. Its so annoying!
> 
> good luck anyone else testing today/tomorrow. I will probably keep testing as I have a bunch of IC tests to use up.

Aw Sarah I´m sorry to hear that, I just sent you a message because I was thinking about you testing today. I hate seeing the no line gap, I was hoping this was your month..maybe it still is.
I know what you mean about losing interest, I am no where near as stressed as I used to be, kind of feel like it will never happen, and at the same time I see my future as being with kids, so who knows.
I remember my mum saying that when she was 8 months pregnant she was convinced she would be pregnant forever, she felt it has been going on sooo long that the time to give birth would never come, I laughed at her but now I can kind of understand it. Maybe stopping trying, at least mentally is a good way to go, so many friends of mine have fallen pregnant when they had given up. I never thought I could give up but now I´m so tired of it all I sort of have anyway.
huge hugs hun, either way I´ll be on here and I´ll see you throughout the next cycle.:hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

Natsby said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies
> I tested today, 10 dpo, :bfn:
> 
> I know its early and I say the same thing to everyone else, but I always feel Im out when I get a negative with a really sensitive ic test. I much prefer doing the test and thinking Im out, then possibly being surprised later. I hate the wait of not knowing, that part is horrible so this feels like a gentle let down for me. And who knows perhaps I will get a shock bfp in a few days!!
> 
> Im soooo used to getting my period Im feeling Im losing interest in this whole TTC thing, anyone else feel that way? I dont feel super stressed or upset, just not as enthusiastic as its taking so long. Im the type of person who when decides to do something I do it. But with this you have no control even if you do everything you are supposed to. Its so annoying!
> 
> good luck anyone else testing today/tomorrow. I will probably keep testing as I have a bunch of IC tests to use up.
> 
> Aw Sarah I´m sorry to hear that, I just sent you a message because I was thinking about you testing today. I hate seeing the no line gap, I was hoping this was your month..maybe it still is.
> I know what you mean about losing interest, I am no where near as stressed as I used to be, kind of feel like it will never happen, and at the same time I see my future as being with kids, so who knows.
> I remember my mum saying that when she was 8 months pregnant she was convinced she would be pregnant forever, she felt it has been going on sooo long that the time to give birth would never come, I laughed at her but now I can kind of understand it. Maybe stopping trying, at least mentally is a good way to go, so many friends of mine have fallen pregnant when they had given up. I never thought I could give up but now I´m so tired of it all I sort of have anyway.
> huge hugs hun, either way I´ll be on here and I´ll see you throughout the next cycle.:hugs:Click to expand...

awww thanks natsby, you are a sweetheart :kiss: thank god we have eachother on here! and each time theres a bfp in this section I get a little hope that it will happen someday. Im definitely taking july & august off with no tracking at all, so just one more cycle of tracking. Im still hoping this month will be your month!!! :hugs:


----------



## Tobaira

:hugs: sarah and natsby

I agree Conina, 11 dpo is still a little early to count yourself out

I'm totally with you neversaynever.. the second week is horrible.. I find myself trolling the forums looking for positive signs. I almost gave in and tested today 9/10 dpo (not 100% sure which day I ovulated). But I was good and didn't. Although it's getting more and more debatable whether I'll actually last until the 7th without testing. But I've had pretty much no symptoms except for minor cramping/discomfort and annoying spotting that I've had to varying degrees off and on since ovulation. Part of me says I'm out because of it and part of me says, hey this has never happened before maybe it's a good sign. Luckily I have tomorrow off of work, I only seem to obsess about the 2ww when I'm at work.

:dust: to everyone


----------



## Indigo77

yep...losing interest....expect BFNs...I keep thinking it will take 10-12 months IF it even happens and think of things as "paying my dues"....for now....


----------



## Redclaire

Hi Wendy!!
I'm out!!
Witch arrived today 16dpiui!
I'm grand tho...onward and upward!:thumbup: Start 2nd iui tomorrow:thumbup:
THIS WILL HAPPEN!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Thanks everyone for all the support this month...such lovely ladies:hugs:


----------



## tulip girl

Morning Everyone,

Me too Redclaire. Sorry this iui didn't work for you, glad you're positive about the next. x x

Wendy, you could put me down for testing 30th June! I was determined to have a double chance in June! 

Oodles of sticky babydust to everyone else. x x x

PS Thanks for the lovely welcomes, it's such a lovely supportive forum and I'm so glad I found it. Good luck everyone. x


----------



## Wendyk07

Redclaire said:


> Hi Wendy!!
> I'm out!!
> Witch arrived today 16dpiui!
> I'm grand tho...onward and upward!:thumbup: Start 2nd iui tomorrow:thumbup:
> THIS WILL HAPPEN!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Thanks everyone for all the support this month...such lovely ladies:hugs:

Aww hun, i'm so sorry she got you. Let me know if you want me to add you to the end of the month(i know this will mean an early test but you never know).

Good luck hun

Wendy
x


----------



## Wendyk07

tulip girl said:


> Morning Everyone,
> 
> Me too Redclaire. Sorry this iui didn't work for you, glad you're positive about the next. x x
> 
> Wendy, you could put me down for testing 30th June! I was determined to have a double chance in June!
> 
> Oodles of sticky babydust to everyone else. x x x
> 
> PS Thanks for the lovely welcomes, it's such a lovely supportive forum and I'm so glad I found it. Good luck everyone. x

Aww bummer, i'm so sorry the bitch got you. Will add you to the 30th.

Good luck hun

Wendy
x


----------



## unnamed

Tulip girl and Redclaire I am so sorry that :witch: has showed. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Redclaire said:


> Hi Wendy!!
> I'm out!!
> Witch arrived today 16dpiui!
> I'm grand tho...onward and upward!:thumbup: Start 2nd iui tomorrow:thumbup:
> THIS WILL HAPPEN!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Thanks everyone for all the support this month...such lovely ladies:hugs:

Am so sorry Hun,love your attitude ,good luck for next month lovely,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Redclaire said:


> Hi Wendy!!
> I'm out!!
> Witch arrived today 16dpiui!
> I'm grand tho...onward and upward!:thumbup: Start 2nd iui tomorrow:thumbup:
> THIS WILL HAPPEN!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Thanks everyone for all the support this month...such lovely ladies:hugs:

Tulip girl :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## GreenFingers

Redclaire said:


> Hi Wendy!!
> I'm out!!
> Witch arrived today 16dpiui!
> I'm grand tho...onward and upward!:thumbup: Start 2nd iui tomorrow:thumbup:
> THIS WILL HAPPEN!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Thanks everyone for all the support this month...such lovely ladies:hugs:

Oh no Redclaire, sorry the :witch: got you...just wanted to say I love your positivity....go girl!


----------



## Suki73

Tested 8 days po. :bfn:

I should probably have left it a little later but I'm pretty sure I'm out. 

Oh well. 

Good luck to all you ladies for June!! 

:dust:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yes, sorry too Redclaire and Tulip but come and join me in the Double-June club (although I slightly cheated as the :witch: got me on 30th May so the first one for me should have been the May club!).


----------



## Macwooly

Redclaire said:


> Hi Wendy!!
> I'm out!!
> Witch arrived today 16dpiui!
> I'm grand tho...onward and upward!:thumbup: Start 2nd iui tomorrow:thumbup:
> THIS WILL HAPPEN!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Thanks everyone for all the support this month...such lovely ladies:hugs:

Sorry AF got you :hugs:

But so pleased to see you have your PMA and you're ready to get started trying again :thumbup:

Keeping you in my prayers that this new cycle is your BFP cycle :dust:


----------



## Macwooly

tulip girl said:


> Morning Everyone,
> 
> Me too Redclaire. Sorry this iui didn't work for you, glad you're positive about the next. x x
> 
> Wendy, you could put me down for testing 30th June! I was determined to have a double chance in June!
> 
> Oodles of sticky babydust to everyone else. x x x
> 
> PS Thanks for the lovely welcomes, it's such a lovely supportive forum and I'm so glad I found it. Good luck everyone. x

Sorry the old :witch: got you :hugs:

Good luck for your new cycle and praying this will be your BFP cycle :dust:


----------



## Macwooly

Suki73 said:


> Tested 8 days po. :bfn:
> 
> I should probably have left it a little later but I'm pretty sure I'm out.
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> Good luck to all you ladies for June!!
> 
> :dust:

Sorry for your BFN :hugs: But still early so hoping you see a BFP in the next few days :dust:


----------



## GreenFingers

Suki73 said:


> Tested 8 days po. :bfn:

Hi Suki73, I am also 8dpo today and determined not to test until next week, we're not out yet !!


----------



## tulip girl

Butterfly67 said:


> Yes, sorry too Redclaire and Tulip but come and join me in the Double-June club (although I slightly cheated as the :witch: got me on 30th May so the first one for me should have been the May club!).

Hey Butterfly, I asked Wendy to change my date, 2 chances in one month...that's got to be a positive sign! Next poas June 30th! x


----------



## Suki73

Hi Greenfingers :)

You have better willpower than I have! :blush:

Best of luck to you this month :dust:

x


----------



## Suki73

Thanks Macwooly 

And ditto!

:dust:


----------



## sarahincanada

Redclaire said:


> Hi Wendy!!
> I'm out!!
> Witch arrived today 16dpiui!
> I'm grand tho...onward and upward!:thumbup: Start 2nd iui tomorrow:thumbup:
> THIS WILL HAPPEN!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> Thanks everyone for all the support this month...such lovely ladies:hugs:

awwww thats too bad, but love your pma and Im hoping next month will be your month! the way I look at it the more months I get my period the more likely its going to happen one month. the fact your first one didnt work makes it more likely to work next time imo. :thumbup:

tulipgirl sorry too, hope next month is your month too :hugs:

I got a bfn this morning, still assuming Im out. however my temps are higher than last month so theres still a chance. but they could plummet anytime!!!


----------



## Macwooly

Keeping fingers crossed for you Sarah to see your BFP this cycle :dust:


----------



## LLbean

Redclaire and Tulip...ONWARD AND UPWARD...keep at it... it WILL happen for you ladies!

Suki...don't count yourself out yet


----------



## Lyvid

Awww Redclaire and Tulip Girl, so sorry for the BFN's :hug: My fingers are crossed that this next cycle will be the one for you! 
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## littletike

Sorry you are out Tulip and Redclaire!! You both sound raring to go for an another round with the witch so bring it on and squeeze it into June. Don't forget those legs in the air acrobatics!!:headspin:

:dust: to all, esp those ladies with some very early BFNs! You're not out yet! xx


----------



## niffer04

I am on the June list as well but will add my date here. 39 and ttc. Supposed to test on June 6, but of course we all know that none of us can wait that long. Started testing yesterday.


----------



## Natsby

Ok I caved at 12dpo and tested, I didn´t want to but I have a sinus infection and I want to go in the sauna and steam room at the swimming pool, (ok I know I´m making excuses.)
Anyway I can have a sauna, bfn. Hey ho chalk it up as another month over and wait for the next one to begin.


----------



## Wendyk07

Natsby said:


> Ok I caved at 12dpo and tested, I didn´t want to but I have a sinus infection and I want to go in the sauna and steam room at the swimming pool, (ok I know I´m making excuses.)
> Anyway I can have a sauna, bfn. Hey ho chalk it up as another month over and wait for the next one to begin.

You are only 12dpo hun. Your not out yet. It aint over till the witch shows her face.

:hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

niffer04 said:


> I am on the June list as well but will add my date here. 39 and ttc. Supposed to test on June 6, but of course we all know that none of us can wait that long. Started testing yesterday.


Welcome aboard. Fx'd that this is your month and a kucky month for us all.


Good luck.

Wendy
x


----------



## Macwooly

Natsby said:


> Ok I caved at 12dpo and tested, I didn´t want to but I have a sinus infection and I want to go in the sauna and steam room at the swimming pool, (ok I know I´m making excuses.)
> Anyway I can have a sauna, bfn. Hey ho chalk it up as another month over and wait for the next one to begin.

Sorry about you BFN :hugs: Good luck with your next cycle :dust:


----------



## tulip girl

Natsby said:


> Ok I caved at 12dpo and tested, I didn´t want to but I have a sinus infection and I want to go in the sauna and steam room at the swimming pool, (ok I know I´m making excuses.)
> Anyway I can have a sauna, bfn. Hey ho chalk it up as another month over and wait for the next one to begin.

Natsby, sorry for bfn. It is still only 12dpo tho...so maybe....? Everything crossed? x

PS Thanks for all the hugs ladies. Was fuming yesterday (poor OH...he couldn't do anything right!) but am ok about it today. Onwards and upwards!!!!!


----------



## Wendyk07

Think i am wearing my DH out. He got up with the wee man this morning but has gone back to bed. He's not complaining though, he thinks all his christmases have come at once. lol
I do think that if we are unlucky this cycle that we'll skip SMEP next month. Its like a military operation here when the wee man goes to bed and before he gets up. lol


----------



## Grumblebea

I took 2 IC yesterday 1 in am and 1 after work, both had the faintest of shadows. I took another IC this am but :bfn: but since I had pee in a cup I dipped FRER and got a :bfp:. 9 DPO on IC and 10 DPO on FRER. Get your glasses out!
I just turned 39 this week. Lots and Lots of :dust::dust::dust: to you lovely ladies!


----------



## Conina

Grumblebea - congrats :happydance:!! H&H 9 months

:witch: got me this morning - on to July...


----------



## tulip girl

Grumblebea said:


> I took 2 IC yesterday 1 in am and 1 after work, both had the faintest of shadows. I took another IC this am but :bfn: but since I had pee in a cup I dipped FRER and got a :bfp:. 9 DPO on IC and 10 DPO on FRER. Get your glasses out!
> View attachment 215704
> I just turned 39 this week. Lots and Lots of :dust::dust::dust: to you lovely ladies!

Yayyyy Grumblebea, fantastic news! Wow, this is a lucky thread! 

x x


----------



## sarahincanada

Grumblebea said:


> I took 2 IC yesterday 1 in am and 1 after work, both had the faintest of shadows. I took another IC this am but :bfn: but since I had pee in a cup I dipped FRER and got a :bfp:. 9 DPO on IC and 10 DPO on FRER. Get your glasses out!
> View attachment 215704
> I just turned 39 this week. Lots and Lots of :dust::dust::dust: to you lovely ladies!

OMG congrats!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

you ladies are the greatest, I just read through that locked thread and laughed sooooo much :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Im off for a couple of nights away with hubby....nothing too exciting just over the border into the USA to Buffalo New York. The shopping is cheaper for us down there and I can go to my favourite restaurant over there Cheesecake Factory.

Didnt test today, my temps are still up but I know they can plummet anytime. Will be back online on Monday so I hope theres a couple more BFPs on here, we are having a lucky streak!!!! :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

Natsby said:


> Ok I caved at 12dpo and tested, I didn´t want to but I have a sinus infection and I want to go in the sauna and steam room at the swimming pool, (ok I know I´m making excuses.)
> Anyway I can have a sauna, bfn. Hey ho chalk it up as another month over and wait for the next one to begin.

thats still too early, please be careful! theres lots of people who dont get a BFP until after a missed period so I would hold off (or you may already be in there as I type!!)


----------



## here_we_r

I would love to be on the list. I will test June 10th.:af:


----------



## LLbean

OMG HUGE congrats Grumblebea!!!!

more BFPs More BFPs!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Grumblebea said:


> I took 2 IC yesterday 1 in am and 1 after work, both had the faintest of shadows. I took another IC this am but :bfn: but since I had pee in a cup I dipped FRER and got a :bfp:. 9 DPO on IC and 10 DPO on FRER. Get your glasses out!
> View attachment 215704
> I just turned 39 this week. Lots and Lots of :dust::dust::dust: to you lovely ladies!

Omg,whoop,whoop,congrats xxxxxxx


----------



## Natsby

Congrats Grumblebea!!! H & H 9 months!!
Have a good time Sarah and don´t worry I´ll hold off on the sauna untill after AF shows up. Have a good time away see you on here Monday.


----------



## Wendyk07

:wohoo: Huge congratulations Grumblebea :wohoo:

Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months.

Wendy
x


----------



## Wendyk07

Conina said:


> Grumblebea - congrats :happydance:!! H&H 9 months
> 
> :witch: got me this morning - on to July...

Am so sorry the bitch got you hun. Wishing you all the luck in the world for the next cycle. :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Conina - sorry the AF :witch: got you - she is an old bag :hugs: Here's hoping your new cycle is your BFP one :dust:

Sarah - have a fab break away with your hubby and hoping your BFP shows this cycle :dust:

Here-we-r - welcome :hi: and good luck when you test :dust:

And last but not least - Grumblebea - CONGRATULATIONS :happydance: Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy :happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

Huge congrats Grumble! H&H 9 months!


----------



## unnamed

Grumblebea said:


> I took 2 IC yesterday 1 in am and 1 after work, both had the faintest of shadows. I took another IC this am but :bfn: but since I had pee in a cup I dipped FRER and got a :bfp:. 9 DPO on IC and 10 DPO on FRER. Get your glasses out!
> View attachment 215704
> I just turned 39 this week. Lots and Lots of :dust::dust::dust: to you lovely ladies!

CONGRATULATIONS :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## unnamed

Conina said:


> Grumblebea - congrats :happydance:!! H&H 9 months
> 
> :witch: got me this morning - on to July...

So Sorry


----------



## Grumblebea

unnamed said:


> Thank-you all for your congratulations,
> 
> Wendyk07 - 15 dpo as far as I can tell. I was not convinced that I had ovulated as I use a saliva scope and usually have 2 days partial ferning 1 or 2 days full than back to partial for a day. This month I assume that I ovulated and caught during the night after partial ferning so there was no full ferning! It made the TWW very short and pain free!

Congrats unnamed! Sorry for the :witch: :growlmad:


----------



## Tobaira

didn't make it to the 7th... 

but :bfp: today! 11dpo

fx'd and :dust: that this month is good to everyone else too!!!


----------



## Macwooly

Tobaira said:


> didn't make it to the 7th...
> 
> but :bfp: today! 11dpo
> 
> fx'd and :dust: that this month is good to everyone else too!!!

CONGRATULATIONS :happydance::happydance:

Wishing you a sticky bean and a happy and healthy pregnancy :)


----------



## LLbean

ALRIGHT TOBAIRA!!!! Mor BFPs coming to the thread WOOO HOOO Congrats!!!!


----------



## Natsby

Tobaira said:


> didn't make it to the 7th...
> 
> but :bfp: today! 11dpo
> 
> fx'd and :dust: that this month is good to everyone else too!!!

Congratulations!! Have a very happy and healthy pregnancy!:happydance:


----------



## Wendyk07

Tobaira said:


> didn't make it to the 7th...
> 
> but :bfp: today! 11dpo
> 
> fx'd and :dust: that this month is good to everyone else too!!!

Huge congratulations Hun. :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:

:wohoo:


----------



## Indigo77

Huge congrats T! H&H 9 months!


----------



## Indigo77

Wendy...I should be testing on the 26th...not the 6th....Thanks....


----------



## Wendyk07

Indigo77 said:


> Wendy...I should be testing on the 26th...not the 6th....Thanks....

I will change it now Hun. :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

ok for me no idea yet, but this is my EWCM today... I mean BIG TIME


Yet the OPK still says negative...hmmmm ...Maybe tonight it will say something different


----------



## Wendyk07

LLbean said:


> ok for me no idea yet, but this is my EWCM today... I mean BIG TIME
> 
> 
> Yet the OPK still says negative...hmmmm ...Maybe tonight it will say something different

I think you should test again later. Looks like you ready to O to me Hun.

Go catch that egg. :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Wendyk07 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> ok for me no idea yet, but this is my EWCM today... I mean BIG TIME
> 
> 
> Yet the OPK still says negative...hmmmm ...Maybe tonight it will say something different
> 
> I think you should test again later. Looks like you ready to O to me Hun.
> 
> Go catch that egg. :hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah that was a BIG BUGGER LOL... having loads of it this time around and not doing anything different so ...weird!


----------



## Wendyk07

I'll try anything to help me get that bfp so when I read a thread over on the other ttc board I though I would post it here and see what you all think and whether you have tried it. The poster seems to swear by it and says it helped her twice and a friend once. Here's the link to the post
https://https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/633061-must-give-my-advice.html

X


----------



## LLbean

Wendyk07 said:


> I'll try anything to help me get that bfp so when I read a thread over on the other ttc board I though I would post it here and see what you all think and whether you have tried it. The poster seems to swear by it and says it helped her twice and a friend once. Here's the link to the post
> https://https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/633061-must-give-my-advice.html
> 
> X

link didn't work :(


----------



## unnamed

Tobaira said:


> didn't make it to the 7th...
> 
> but :bfp: today! 11dpo
> 
> fx'd and :dust: that this month is good to everyone else too!!!

CONGRATULATIONS :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

Congrats Grumblebea and Tobaira, nice one! :happydance:

Sarah, enjoy the Cheesecake Factory - I love that place!!


----------



## Wendyk07

LLbean said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> I'll try anything to help me get that bfp so when I read a thread over on the other ttc board I though I would post it here and see what you all think and whether you have tried it. The poster seems to swear by it and says it helped her twice and a friend once. Here's the link to the post
> https://https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/633061-must-give-my-advice.html
> 
> X
> 
> link didn't work :(Click to expand...

Try this one. https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/633061-must-give-my-advice.html


----------



## Neversaynever

Blimey...congrats to the BFP's...Brumblebea and Tobaira :happydance:

Sorry the witch got the other ladies :hugs:

I caved and tested this morning and BFN @10 DPO but I'm fine. Onwards and upwards :flower:

Good luck with the rest of the testers :thumbup:

:dust:

XxX


----------



## Desperado167

O am so excited girls just. Few more days till u test ,am rooting for u all ,:dust::dust::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Neversaynever said:


> Blimey...congrats to the BFP's...Brumblebea and Tobaira :happydance:
> 
> Sorry the witch got the other ladies :hugs:
> 
> I caved and tested this morning and BFN @10 DPO but I'm fine. Onwards and upwards :flower:
> 
> Good luck with the rest of the testers :thumbup:
> 
> :dust:
> 
> XxX

Its only 10dpo hun. Still very early. You cant count yourself out yet. See the link on the first page to the statistics. Keep the faith.

:hugs:

Wendy
x


----------



## Neversaynever

Thanks hun but it was a long shot this month anyway lol...didn't dtd in crucial places, got a UTI, anitbiotics then thrush :dohh:

I'm over it and on the whatever wagon :haha:

Still rooting for the rest of you lovely ladies :p

XxX


----------



## Macwooly

Neversaynever - sorry about your BFN and that you're sure this isn't your cycle :hugs:

Still keeping some hope for you this cycle but sending loads of :dust: in case you need it for your next cycle :dust:


----------



## Neversaynever

Thank you Macwooly...seeing the BFN is hard but I have time then to mentally prepare for the next cycle if that makes sense.

Like it is so last month :haha:

XxX


----------



## Macwooly

It does make sense. I was like that last cycle and as upset as I was at the BFN I knew to just prepare for the next cycle and consider ways of improving my chances of getting the much desired BFP :)

I suppose it is a little easier to see a BFN if things have happened in your cycle that you know may negatively affect the chances of being pregnant :shrug:

If I see a BFN this cycle I will be devastated as I don't think DH and I could have done more to get the result we want but I have to think what will be will be and if it is a BFN then we have to try all over again next month :)


----------



## CheekyChick

Hi! I'm new on here too...36 and TTC for 6 months. I'm on 6dpo, will try and wait until 
13th June to test :) Fingers crossed for you all xx


----------



## Macwooly

CheekyChick said:


> Hi! I'm new on here too...36 and TTC for 6 months. I'm on 6dpo, will try and wait until
> 13th June to test :) Fingers crossed for you all xx

Hi and welcome :hi:

Good luck for 13 June when you test :dust:


----------



## Wendyk07

CheekyChick said:


> Hi! I'm new on here too...36 and TTC for 6 months. I'm on 6dpo, will try and wait until
> 13th June to test :) Fingers crossed for you all xx

Welcome aboard. Good luck for the 13th hun.

Wendy


----------



## tulip girl

Congrats Tobaira!

Who's next??!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Natsby

I´m out, second bfn today and tomorrow is 14dpo. I know it is still possible it could change, but in my heart I know it won´t. I feel so lost, I never thought it would be so hard, I always presumed I would be a mum one day, even after the second mc, but now I am doubtful and I´m not sure how to deal with feeling like that.
Ok whinge over I´ll wait for af and then try again next cycle.


----------



## LLbean

sending you hugs Natsby, don't give up!


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Ladies-

Could one more jump in? I am actually going to be an end of June/July tester, as this is CD5.

Natsby- I am so sorry you got a BFN, you've been a great source of comfort to me and I wish nothing but the best for you, well everyone really!:hugs:


----------



## Suki73

Natsby, 

Sorry to hear you got your BFN - really hoping next month is more successful for you :thumbup: 

Sending lots of positive thoughts your way! :dust:


----------



## cebethel

Natsby said:


> I´m out, second bfn today and tomorrow is 14dpo. I know it is still possible it could change, but in my heart I know it won´t. I feel so lost, I never thought it would be so hard, I always presumed I would be a mum one day, even after the second mc, but now I am doubtful and I´m not sure how to deal with feeling like that.
> Ok whinge over I´ll wait for af and then try again next cycle.

I'm sorry about the BFN. You totally deserve a BFP! :flower:

Sending love & :hug:


----------



## Neversaynever

Natsby :hugs: and :dust: for next cycle

XxX


----------



## Indigo77

N...hang in there...there's always next cycle...


----------



## Macwooly

Natsby - sorry about your BFN :hugs: Really hoping your next cycle is the one for your BFP :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Well so much for SMEP. DH wasnt well at the weekend so no :sex: Sat or Sun. Hope hes better tonight or we might as well kiss this month goodbye. :(


----------



## NorthStar

Wendyk07 said:


> Well so much for SMEP. DH wasnt well at the weekend so no :sex: Sat or Sun. Hope hes better tonight or we might as well kiss this month goodbye. :(

Oh that sucks, the best laid plans and all that, mine came to bed at about 4am this morning (was arsing around playing video games until then!) and I just couldn't be bothered, I don't think I could've kept my eyes open long enough to DTD, did it twice yesterday anyway. 

So I'm going to jump him later this morning, no sign of my ov yet though, I think my cycle is stuffed by the combo of minipill course/starting EPO :nope:


----------



## silktree

Natsby said:


> I´m out, second bfn today and tomorrow is 14dpo. I know it is still possible it could change, but in my heart I know it won´t. I feel so lost, I never thought it would be so hard, I always presumed I would be a mum one day, even after the second mc, but now I am doubtful and I´m not sure how to deal with feeling like that.
> Ok whinge over I´ll wait for af and then try again next cycle.

Sorry to hear this Natsby. Wishing you a double amount of fairy dust for your next cycle.


----------



## Jax41

Wendyk07 said:


> Well so much for SMEP. DH wasnt well at the weekend so no :sex: Sat or Sun. Hope hes better tonight or we might as well kiss this month goodbye. :(

Bum, bum and double bum!!!!:growlmad:xXx


----------



## Jax41

CheekyChick said:


> Hi! I'm new on here too...36 and TTC for 6 months. I'm on 6dpo, will try and wait until
> 13th June to test :) Fingers crossed for you all xx

Good luck CheekyChick, got everything Xed for you!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

Natsby said:


> I´m out, second bfn today and tomorrow is 14dpo. I know it is still possible it could change, but in my heart I know it won´t. I feel so lost, I never thought it would be so hard, I always presumed I would be a mum one day, even after the second mc, but now I am doubtful and I´m not sure how to deal with feeling like that.
> Ok whinge over I´ll wait for af and then try again next cycle.

Nats, it's fine to have a whinge, cut yourself some slack this TTC lark is stressful stuff. But you WILL be a Mum!!! Until Mother Nature decides, don't you dare give up hope okay?:thumbup: Big hugs coming your way hun:hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Helloooo!! Okay so I've been off the board for the weekend and good golly Miss Molly two more BFP's!!!! Big, fat lovely congrats to Grumblebea (can't believe you didn't hang on to test with me on 8th, tut tut!!!!!!!) and Tobaira :happydance:

For those of you that witch has got, big hugs :hugs:, dust yourselves down, chocolate, glass of wine and onto the next cycle. One of the girls on another post wrote that if AF arrives then according to those flippin statistics she feels like she's getting closer to her BFP, it kinda helps:flower:

For those of us still 'on the game':haha: I'm stalking all of you on this thread, good luck, lots of luv and tonnes of :dust:

I've got my sticks ready to test on Wednesday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
xXx


----------



## Macwooly

Jax41 said:


> For those of us still 'on the game':haha: I'm stalking all of you on this thread, good luck, lots of luv and tonnes of :dust:

Did you mean "in the game"? Because if you mean "on the game" I'm doing this TTC lark wrong :rofl:


----------



## Wendyk07

Jax41 said:


> For those of us still 'on the game':haha: I'm stalking all of you on this thread, good luck, lots of luv and tonnes of :dust:
> 
> I've got my sticks ready to test on Wednesday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> xXx

I should never read these posts at work. Spat my coffee everywhere. Still LMAO. :laugh2:


----------



## Wendyk07

NorthStar said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> Well so much for SMEP. DH wasnt well at the weekend so no :sex: Sat or Sun. Hope hes better tonight or we might as well kiss this month goodbye. :(
> 
> Oh that sucks, the best laid plans and all that, mine came to bed at about 4am this morning (was arsing around playing video games until then!) and I just couldn't be bothered, I don't think I could've kept my eyes open long enough to DTD, did it twice yesterday anyway.
> 
> So I'm going to jump him later this morning, no sign of my ov yet though, I think my cycle is stuffed by the combo of minipill course/starting EPO :nope:Click to expand...

Bloody men eh? lol

I wasnt aware that EPO could mess with your cycle. I have been taking in for the last month and i think i am bang on tract to Ov tomorrow. OPK's are getting darker and i always get a slight twingy pain in my side and then EWCM about 12 hours later. The pain in my right side started around 11ish this morning.

Wendy
x


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> For those of us still 'on the game':haha: I'm stalking all of you on this thread, good luck, lots of luv and tonnes of :dust:
> 
> Did you mean "in the game"? Because if you mean "on the game" I'm doing this TTC lark wrong :rofl:Click to expand...

Knew that'd get a few laughs going!!!!:haha:I'm feeling silly giggly this afternoon:rofl:you can tell I've had a weekend away with the girls!!x


----------



## Jax41

Wendyk07 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> For those of us still 'on the game':haha: I'm stalking all of you on this thread, good luck, lots of luv and tonnes of :dust:
> 
> I've got my sticks ready to test on Wednesday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> xXx
> 
> I should never read these posts at work. Spat my coffee everywhere. Still LMAO. :laugh2:Click to expand...

:winkwink::haha: tee hee!!!!x


----------



## Jax41

Wendyk07 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> Well so much for SMEP. DH wasnt well at the weekend so no :sex: Sat or Sun. Hope hes better tonight or we might as well kiss this month goodbye. :(
> 
> Oh that sucks, the best laid plans and all that, mine came to bed at about 4am this morning (was arsing around playing video games until then!) and I just couldn't be bothered, I don't think I could've kept my eyes open long enough to DTD, did it twice yesterday anyway.
> 
> So I'm going to jump him later this morning, no sign of my ov yet though, I think my cycle is stuffed by the combo of minipill course/starting EPO :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Bloody men eh? lol
> 
> I wasnt aware that EPO could mess with your cycle. I have been taking in for the last month and i think i am bang on tract to Ov tomorrow. OPK's are getting darker and i always get a slight twingy pain in my side and then EWCM about 12 hours later. The pain in my right side started around 11ish this morning.
> 
> Wendy
> xClick to expand...

Fingers Xed for tonight then!!!:winkwink:x


----------



## GreenFingers

awhh thanks ladies that really cheered me up, I am meant to be testing tommorrow but I started spotting today, I am only 12dpo but pretty sure I am out :growlmad:

I have loved reading all the BFP's during this 2 week as it's my first on the forum and it has made it soooo much easier to get through.

Keep them coming :dust: to everyone x


----------



## Wendyk07

Jax41 said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> Well so much for SMEP. DH wasnt well at the weekend so no :sex: Sat or Sun. Hope hes better tonight or we might as well kiss this month goodbye. :(
> 
> Oh that sucks, the best laid plans and all that, mine came to bed at about 4am this morning (was arsing around playing video games until then!) and I just couldn't be bothered, I don't think I could've kept my eyes open long enough to DTD, did it twice yesterday anyway.
> 
> So I'm going to jump him later this morning, no sign of my ov yet though, I think my cycle is stuffed by the combo of minipill course/starting EPO :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Bloody men eh? lol
> 
> I wasnt aware that EPO could mess with your cycle. I have been taking in for the last month and i think i am bang on tract to Ov tomorrow. OPK's are getting darker and i always get a slight twingy pain in my side and then EWCM about 12 hours later. The pain in my right side started around 11ish this morning.
> 
> Wendy
> xClick to expand...
> 
> Fingers Xed for tonight then!!!:winkwink:xClick to expand...

LOL there will be nothing crossed tonight and i will be dragging him upstairs, he wont get a choice in the matter. :winkwink: I will be fine with a bfn if i know we have tried.


----------



## Mabythistime

Now the wait is taking so long.....

I just realised something. Looking at my chart at FF, the due date if successfull is the exact date of my DH's birthday...I wish wish wish wish and wish some more. Still 5 days to go until testing. :happydance:


----------



## Macwooly

Wendy - I started EPO this month and ovulated on CD12 so think it brought my ovulation forward a couple of days compared to last month. 

Good luck for tonight and loads of :dust:

Mabythistime - praying this is your BFP cycle so that your DH gets a fabulous birthday present :dust:


----------



## NorthStar

Well I think I'm usually ov on CD10 and I'm on CD12 now, but I can't be 100% sure if it's due to the EPO or minipill factor. 

But my OH is compensating for my suffering (felt yeucky on the 5 days of minipill) with tons of BD.


----------



## Butterfly67

That is interesting that EPO messes with your cycle as I only started taking it this month although I am not sure when I ovulate anyway as I am only starting using the testing sticks this month!


----------



## newmarriedgal

I am new to this site - but looking to test next week!!!! I love this site - I need to work on getting to know people and setting up cute tickers..... :)

Looking forward to posting my results!


----------



## Macwooly

newmarriedgal said:


> I am new to this site - but looking to test next week!!!! I love this site - I need to work on getting to know people and setting up cute tickers..... :)
> 
> Looking forward to posting my results!

Hello :hi:

Good luck testing next week :dust:


----------



## NorthStar

Butterfly67 said:


> That is interesting that EPO messes with your cycle as I only started taking it this month although I am not sure when I ovulate anyway as I am only starting using the testing sticks this month!

Butterfly767 I am taking EPO purely because since I came off the BCP I've been getting massive spots on my chin a week or so before my AF and it was upsetting me.

Apparently it is also good for EWCM but you have to stop taking it at ov date. So far I'm on CD12 and haven't ov'd yet which is unusual for me. I don't rate the testing sticks all that highly, I'm temping (which definitely worked last month) and waiting for my ov pains to kick in. 

Can't say for sure it's the EPO as it could also be the 5 days worth of mini-pill I had to do last month to sync my cycle with my OH's work schedule.


----------



## Grumblebea

NorthStar said:


> Well I think I'm usually ov on CD10 and I'm on CD12 now, but I can't be 100% sure if it's due to the EPO or minipill factor.
> 
> But my OH is compensating for my suffering (felt yeucky on the 5 days of minipill) with tons of BD.

EPO delayed my O by 2 days this cycle.


----------



## Wendyk07

newmarriedgal said:


> I am new to this site - but looking to test next week!!!! I love this site - I need to work on getting to know people and setting up cute tickers..... :)
> 
> Looking forward to posting my results!

Welcome to baby n bump. I will put you down for the middle of next week hun.

Good luck for next week :dust:

Wendy
x


----------



## Lyvid

Been gone for the weekend, really nice to come back to two BFP's! Congrats and healthy and happy 9 months to Grumblebea and Tobaira!

Sorry to the gals who AF got this weekend. FX'd for next month!

Welcome to the newbies!!

My OPK stick came up almost positive this morning, when wet it was just barely lighter than the control line. SMEP is coming along ok, BD on CD10 and CD12. Today is CD13, I'm not sure whether to BD today or not? This is my first time using the OPK's so I don't know if I'll get an even darker line tomorrow or if that was the darkest I'll get. Plus I just had sharp pain in my side which may be O pain.

ETA : Just saw my ticker and it thinks I ovulated today LOL!


----------



## bblve

Jax41 said:


> Helloooo!! Okay so I've been off the board for the weekend and good golly Miss Molly two more BFP's!!!! Big, fat lovely congrats to Grumblebea (can't believe you didn't hang on to test with me on 8th, tut tut!!!!!!!) and Tobaira :happydance:
> 
> For those of you that witch has got, big hugs :hugs:, dust yourselves down, chocolate, glass of wine and onto the next cycle. One of the girls on another post wrote that if AF arrives then according to those flippin statistics she feels like she's getting closer to her BFP, it kinda helps:flower:
> 
> For those of us still 'on the game':haha: I'm stalking all of you on this thread, good luck, lots of luv and tonnes of :dust:
> 
> I've got my sticks ready to test on Wednesday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> xXx

Hi Ladies - 

I'd like to convey the same that Jax41 has so beautifully put. 

Jax41 - Xing everything I can for you & hoping we both get those little magical double lines! :hugs::dust: 

Hope to see more BFP's in the next couple of weeks!


----------



## cebethel

newmarriedgal said:


> I am new to this site - but looking to test next week!!!! I love this site - I need to work on getting to know people and setting up cute tickers..... :)
> 
> Looking forward to posting my results!

Hi & welcome! :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

newmarriedgal said:


> I am new to this site - but looking to test next week!!!! I love this site - I need to work on getting to know people and setting up cute tickers..... :)
> 
> Looking forward to posting my results!

Hi Hun and welcome ,:hugs:


----------



## Saz100

Hi Ladies,

Great news abut the BFP's - congratulations.
Sorry about the witch visit for everyone else. I too had a visit on 4th June so am looking forward now to my next month.
Good luck to all those who are in the 2ww nd can't wait to hear about more BFP's. FX' for everyone x


----------



## Wendyk07

:cry: Am so deflated. Still no smiley face on OPK. I think ive missed it. Was so sure yesterday that the pain in my side was a sure sign that i was about to Ov but it couldnt have been. To top it all off after missing the weekend due to DH being ill he had to work late last night and i was asleep by the time he got home. So another night missed. I am off today and he is going to try an pop home at lunchtime(hes got a lot on so might not happen). We have only :sex: on cd8 and cd10 so i really dont fancy my chances at all unless i OV late because of the EPO. Gotta hope that we manage it the next two nights or i will definatley have to write this month off. 

Hey ho! Onwards and upwards. 

Got it off my chest now i will not allow myself to dwell.

Good luck all testers for the next few days. Bring on those BFP's

:dust:


----------



## Jax41

bblve said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Helloooo!! Okay so I've been off the board for the weekend and good golly Miss Molly two more BFP's!!!! Big, fat lovely congrats to Grumblebea (can't believe you didn't hang on to test with me on 8th, tut tut!!!!!!!) and Tobaira :happydance:
> 
> For those of you that witch has got, big hugs :hugs:, dust yourselves down, chocolate, glass of wine and onto the next cycle. One of the girls on another post wrote that if AF arrives then according to those flippin statistics she feels like she's getting closer to her BFP, it kinda helps:flower:
> 
> For those of us still 'on the game':haha: I'm stalking all of you on this thread, good luck, lots of luv and tonnes of :dust:
> 
> I've got my sticks ready to test on Wednesday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> xXx
> 
> Hi Ladies -
> 
> I'd like to convey the same that Jax41 has so beautifully put.
> 
> Jax41 - Xing everything I can for you & hoping we both get those little magical double lines! :hugs::dust:
> 
> Hope to see more BFP's in the next couple of weeks!Click to expand...

There you are bblve, my little Wednesday tester buddy!!! Please don't tell me you've caved in and had a sneaky POAS already??? Grumblebea did and look what's happened to her, maybe we should do the same??!!

Good luck tomorrow hun, I'll be thinking about you while we're cleaning our teeth watching those double lines appear and then busting to get on here and announce our BFP's!! Got absolutely everything Xed for you and all the rest of us here playing the waiting game...
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Macwooly

Good luck to the ladies testing today and tomorrow :dust:




Wendyk07 said:


> :cry: Am so deflated. Still no smiley face on OPK. I think ive missed it. Was so sure yesterday that the pain in my side was a sure sign that i was about to Ov but it couldnt have been. To top it all off after missing the weekend due to DH being ill he had to work late last night and i was asleep by the time he got home. So another night missed. I am off today and he is going to try an pop home at lunchtime(hes got a lot on so might not happen). We have only :sex: on cd8 and cd10 so i really dont fancy my chances at all unless i OV late because of the EPO. Gotta hope that we manage it the next two nights or i will definatley have to write this month off.
> 
> Hey ho! Onwards and upwards.
> 
> Got it off my chest now i will not allow myself to dwell.
> 
> Good luck all testers for the next few days. Bring on those BFP's
> 
> :dust:

Wendy sorry you've not had a smiley face but it is possible EPO has moved your ovulation day. It does seem to have made a few ladies ovulate later than normal so FXed it is the same for you :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Jax41

Wendyk07 said:


> :cry: Am so deflated. Still no smiley face on OPK. I think ive missed it. Was so sure yesterday that the pain in my side was a sure sign that i was about to Ov but it couldnt have been. To top it all off after missing the weekend due to DH being ill he had to work late last night and i was asleep by the time he got home. So another night missed. I am off today and he is going to try an pop home at lunchtime(hes got a lot on so might not happen). We have only :sex: on cd8 and cd10 so i really dont fancy my chances at all unless i OV late because of the EPO. Gotta hope that we manage it the next two nights or i will definatley have to write this month off.
> 
> Hey ho! Onwards and upwards.
> 
> Got it off my chest now i will not allow myself to dwell.
> 
> Good luck all testers for the next few days. Bring on those BFP's
> 
> :dust:

Wendy - really feel for you hun, it is so darn frustrating having cycles like this (I had one last month!!). Just a thought when are you using your OPK as I read on the Tesco one's that I use you shouldn't use FMU as it can give a false result. I usually wait til I get home from work....

Big hugs :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Natsby

Wendyk07 said:


> :cry: Am so deflated. Still no smiley face on OPK. I think ive missed it. Was so sure yesterday that the pain in my side was a sure sign that i was about to Ov but it couldnt have been. To top it all off after missing the weekend due to DH being ill he had to work late last night and i was asleep by the time he got home. So another night missed. I am off today and he is going to try an pop home at lunchtime(hes got a lot on so might not happen). We have only :sex: on cd8 and cd10 so i really dont fancy my chances at all unless i OV late because of the EPO. Gotta hope that we manage it the next two nights or i will definatley have to write this month off.
> 
> Hey ho! Onwards and upwards.
> 
> Got it off my chest now i will not allow myself to dwell.
> 
> Good luck all testers for the next few days. Bring on those BFP's
> 
> :dust:

I didn´t have much luck the first time I used oPKs, I went to the doctor to say I had an anovulatory cycle then discovered I was pregnant from that cycle so clearly I had ovulated. I think it is possible to miss the lh surge if it isn´t a strong one. So maybe you tested - when it happened later in the day, or maybe you will o late this month. Just try to dtd every two days to keep all bases covered. good luck


----------



## sarahincanada

AF is here :cry:
will feel sorry for myself for a day then perk right back up :thumbup:
every period is one step closer to the month I get my bfp
good luck everyone else testing, we need some more BFPs in this section!!!


----------



## Macwooly

Sarah - sorry to hear AF got you :hugs: Praying you are starting your BFP cycle :dust:


----------



## Wendyk07

sarahincanada said:


> AF is here :cry:
> will feel sorry for myself for a day then perk right back up :thumbup:
> every period is one step closer to the month I get my bfp
> good luck everyone else testing, we need some more BFPs in this section!!!

Aww hun i am so sorry the bitch caught you. :hugs:

Love your positive outlook. 

Wendy
x


----------



## cebethel

sarahincanada said:


> AF is here :cry:
> will feel sorry for myself for a day then perk right back up :thumbup:
> every period is one step closer to the month I get my bfp
> good luck everyone else testing, we need some more BFPs in this section!!!

Ohhhh nooooo Sarah!! I'm sorry :cry: Bloody stupid AF, that :witch: needs to be beat senseless. :growlmad:

Wish I had the right words to tell you that would make you feel better. Just know that if you want to vent, I'm here! :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

sarahincanada said:


> AF is here :cry:
> will feel sorry for myself for a day then perk right back up :thumbup:
> every period is one step closer to the month I get my bfp
> good luck everyone else testing, we need some more BFPs in this section!!!

Awk Sarah,so so sorry,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Wendyk07 said:


> :cry: Am so deflated. Still no smiley face on OPK. I think ive missed it. Was so sure yesterday that the pain in my side was a sure sign that i was about to Ov but it couldnt have been. To top it all off after missing the weekend due to DH being ill he had to work late last night and i was asleep by the time he got home. So another night missed. I am off today and he is going to try an pop home at lunchtime(hes got a lot on so might not happen). We have only :sex: on cd8 and cd10 so i really dont fancy my chances at all unless i OV late because of the EPO. Gotta hope that we manage it the next two nights or i will definatley have to write this month off.
> 
> Hey ho! Onwards and upwards.
> 
> Got it off my chest now i will not allow myself to dwell.
> 
> Good luck all testers for the next few days. Bring on those BFP's
> 
> :dust:

Sorry to hear of your plans getting stuffed up wendy, this is my first cycle proper on EPO and I normally ov on CD10-12, today is CD13 and I stopped taking the EPO this morning as I think it MIGHT have delayed things for me too. So, you may well just be late ov-ing this month?

Also I'm not a huge believer in OPKs, I don't think I pee out enough of the hormone, but I can tell by my temps and the lack of my cramp in my side, that I haven't ov'd yet - so maybe we'll both be later this month :dohh:


----------



## Redclaire

sarahincanada said:


> AF is here :cry:
> will feel sorry for myself for a day then perk right back up :thumbup:
> every period is one step closer to the month I get my bfp
> good luck everyone else testing, we need some more BFPs in this section!!!

AWWWW!So sorry that the broomstick landed!!
Hopefully its me and you both posting our wonderfully fat BFP in about 30 ish days time!! big hugs pet! have a huge bar of Cadbury's dairy milk chocolate...fantastic for cheering you up on the inside!!!:happydance:


----------



## Lyvid

sarahincanada said:


> AF is here :cry:
> will feel sorry for myself for a day then perk right back up :thumbup:
> every period is one step closer to the month I get my bfp
> good luck everyone else testing, we need some more BFPs in this section!!!

Aww, so sorry Sarah :hugs: Stupid :witch: needs to learn when we don't want her to visit. 

Wishing you much luck for next month!
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Lyvid

NorthStar said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> :cry: Am so deflated. Still no smiley face on OPK. I think ive missed it. Was so sure yesterday that the pain in my side was a sure sign that i was about to Ov but it couldnt have been. To top it all off after missing the weekend due to DH being ill he had to work late last night and i was asleep by the time he got home. So another night missed. I am off today and he is going to try an pop home at lunchtime(hes got a lot on so might not happen). We have only :sex: on cd8 and cd10 so i really dont fancy my chances at all unless i OV late because of the EPO. Gotta hope that we manage it the next two nights or i will definatley have to write this month off.
> 
> Hey ho! Onwards and upwards.
> 
> Got it off my chest now i will not allow myself to dwell.
> 
> Good luck all testers for the next few days. Bring on those BFP's
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Sorry to hear of your plans getting stuffed up wendy, this is my first cycle proper on EPO and I normally ov on CD10-12, today is CD13 and I stopped taking the EPO this morning as I think it MIGHT have delayed things for me too. So, you may well just be late ov-ing this month?
> 
> Also I'm not a huge believer in OPKs, I don't think I pee out enough of the hormone, but I can tell by my temps and the lack of my cramp in my side, that I haven't ov'd yet - so maybe we'll both be later this month :dohh:Click to expand...

Did a quick search and didn't find anything official online about EVO delaying ovulation but lots of queries on this board and others from women who have experienced delayed ovulation when using it. I'd say that was the cause! FX'd it happens soon for you both! 
:dust:


----------



## Natsby

Oh Sarah I´m so sorry, I was hoping this would be your month. Well you aren´t alone she got me this morning, but I was expecting her so it wasn´t too bad. So lets keep in touch this cycle and see if we can move on to first trimester before the summer is over. big hugs


----------



## Indigo77

Sarah, Natsby....sorry AF came....FXed for next cycle...


----------



## Lyvid

Natsby said:


> Oh Sarah I´m so sorry, I was hoping this would be your month. Well you aren´t alone she got me this morning, but I was expecting her so it wasn´t too bad. So lets keep in touch this cycle and see if we can move on to first trimester before the summer is over. big hugs

Sorry Natsby :hugs: I know you were prepared for AF to arrive, but I find even when I am, it still doesn't make it any better. At least now you can go for that sauna! Babydust for next month!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## littletike

Sorry to all the ladies who's AFs turned up!! She's such a horror!! Whenever I read these posts I always read AF as Aunt Fanny - always then makes me chuckle!!! Hope to share a little cheer! :kiss:

Also massive congrats to Tob and Grumble!! :happydance:

Onwards and upwards everyone! xxx


----------



## sarahincanada

Natsby said:


> Oh Sarah I´m so sorry, I was hoping this would be your month. Well you aren´t alone she got me this morning, but I was expecting her so it wasn´t too bad. So lets keep in touch this cycle and see if we can move on to first trimester before the summer is over. big hugs


awww big hugs to you too then :hugs: I really hope we do move to 1st tri by the time summer is over! Im 39 in october and would love to be pregnant by then.

I actually just decided to try clomid and monitoring this cycle :wacko: I will update in this thread
https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...ly-going-fertility-treatments-later-year.html


----------



## GreenFingers

I'm out, I knew she was coming. Thanks to everyone on here though who made my first 2ww on the forum so much easier than the last 11 months! 

Keep the BFP's coming, it's so inspiring x


----------



## Macwooly

Sarah - good luck with your Clomid cycle :dust:

Greenfingers - sorry AF got you :hugs: Hoping you get your BFP on this new cycle :dust:


----------



## cebethel

GreenFingers said:


> I'm out, I knew she was coming. Thanks to everyone on here though who made my first 2ww on the forum so much easier than the last 11 months!
> 
> Keep the BFP's coming, it's so inspiring x

I'm sorry GreenFingers :hugs: 

This is for the witch :finger: :haha:


(thanx to Indigo77 for letting us know that awesome smiley was there!)


----------



## here_we_r

I''m testing June 10th. Hopefully no whitch!


----------



## cebethel

here_we_r said:


> I''m testing June 10th. Hopefully no whitch!

Good luck & sending lots of :dust:


----------



## Desperado167

GreenFingers said:


> I'm out, I knew she was coming. Thanks to everyone on here though who made my first 2ww on the forum so much easier than the last 11 months!
> 
> Keep the BFP's coming, it's so inspiring x

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## cebethel

Im confused. My temp took a dive this morning (7dpo) and just before going to bed (midnight) I went to the bathroom and noticed a teeny spot of blood on the pad.
This may be TMI but I've been wearing pads the past week because I've had so much creamy cm, I feel like I wet my pants :blush:

AF is 7 days away, so what the heck is going on??? Its after midnight here, so I am officially now 8 dpo 

Im headed straight for the loonie bin, Im sure of it!! :wacko:


----------



## Jax41

.....BFN - boo! BUT, I think (and please humour me here ladies) I'm using a crap HPT, Tesco's own ('cos I'm a cheapskate) that says 'can detect your pregnancy 1 day after your missed period' and I've not missed it yet!!!! So before I splash out on a CB digi, what cheapie HPT's do you ladies use that are good?

BBlve - where are you?:shrug: Have you tested??????????????????

:gun: to the witch Sarah, Natsby and GreenFingers, have a feeling now that I will be joining you as from Sunday......

Littletike - luv the Aunt Fanny:haha:!!

Good luck here_we_r!!!!:thumbup:

Cebethel - looks like a good sign:happydance:, keep us posted!!!!!

Lots of luck everyone x:kiss:x

Ps. At work and the first thing I've done is sign on here - going to try and resist temptation until lunch!!!!!


----------



## sumatwsimit

01/6/11 - Unnamed :bfp: 15dpo
01/6/11 - littletike :bfp: 11dpo

02/6/11 - Redclaire :witch:
02/6/11 - tulip girl :witch:

03/6/11 - lynlouc. :bfn: 11dpo
03/6/11 - Desperado167 :bfp: 10dpo

04/6/11 - Conina :witch:

06/6/11 - niffer04

07/6/11 - sarahincanada :witch:
07/6/11 - GreenFingers
07/6/11 - Neversaynever
07/6/11 - Tobaira. :bfp: 11dpo
07/6/11 - Nikki Leigh

08/6/11 - Grumblebea :bfp: 9dpo
08/6/11 - bblve
08/6/11 - Jax41

10/6/11 - FutureMommie
10/6/11 - GMATP 2011
10/6/11 - salimar
10/6/11 - Suki73
10/6/11 - here_we_r

11/6/11 - Mabythistime

12/6/11 - Macwooly

13/6/11 - Belliecita
13/6/11 - CheekyChick

14/6/11 - sumatwsimit

15/6/11 - newmarriedgal

19/6/11 - Quisty
19/6/11 - cebethel
19/6/11 - Lyvid

20/6/11 - rjsmam
20/6/11 - NorthStar

22/6/11 -  Macwooly
22/6/11 - Wendyk07
22/6/11 - IslandGirl999

26/6/11. - Indigo77

28/6/11 - Butterfly67

30/6/11 - tulip girl
30/6/11 - Redclaire

Best of luck to all of us. June is our month.

:dust: :dust: :dust:[/QUOTE]

wow look at those flashy BFPs already this month! congrats girls. heres to many more for june!:thumbup: gonna keep watching....


----------



## Macwooly

here_we_r said:


> I''m testing June 10th. Hopefully no whitch!

Good luck for Friday :dust:




cebethel said:


> Im confused. My temp took a dive this morning (7dpo) and just before going to bed (midnight) I went to the bathroom and noticed a teeny spot of blood on the pad.
> This may be TMI but I've been wearing pads the past week because I've had so much creamy cm, I feel like I wet my pants :blush:
> 
> AF is 7 days away, so what the heck is going on??? Its after midnight here, so I am officially now 8 dpo
> 
> Im headed straight for the loonie bin, Im sure of it!! :wacko:

Could be an implantation bleed - FXed :hugs: I've never had one to my knowledge so can't help more but keeping all crossed for you :dust:


----------



## Macwooly

Jax41 said:


> .....BFN - boo! BUT, I think (and please humour me here ladies) I'm using a crap HPT, Tesco's own ('cos I'm a cheapskate) that says 'can detect your pregnancy 1 day after your missed period' and I've not missed it yet!!!! So before I splash out on a CB digi, what cheapie HPT's do you ladies use that are good?

So sorry for your BFN :hugs: But it could be the test isn't sensitive enough :hugs:

I really can't help with what a good brand is sorry :nope:

I have some internet cheapies (not sure how good they are); some Tesco ones (now wondering how good they are) and a Tesco digi. Hoping I'll see enough on those to make me buy a CB digi :)

But you know you're not out till AF arrives to praying she stays away and that you will get your BFP in the next day or so :dust:


----------



## AliGirl

Hi girls. I'm not on the official testing list as I'm quite new here! Af is due today, but nothing so far. Have been having the odd twinge, but no real cramping as yet. Not getting too excited though as last month af appeared without much warning ( so rude when you are coming to visit someone not to let them know!) 
Temp was also still above cover line this morning, but i've got a horrible cold which could be keeping it up! 
Anyway, I'm just hanging on in there and waiting to see what happens. Best of luck to all those expecting af's call in the next few days!! :kiss:


----------



## cebethel

Akk, I hardly slept at all last night.........soooooooo tired! :sleep:


----------



## Macwooly

cebethel said:


> Akk, I hardly slept at all last night.........soooooooo tired! :sleep:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> .....BFN - boo! BUT, I think (and please humour me here ladies) I'm using a crap HPT, Tesco's own ('cos I'm a cheapskate) that says 'can detect your pregnancy 1 day after your missed period' and I've not missed it yet!!!! So before I splash out on a CB digi, what cheapie HPT's do you ladies use that are good?
> 
> So sorry for your BFN :hugs: But it could be the test isn't sensitive enough :hugs:
> 
> I really can't help with what a good brand is sorry :nope:
> 
> I have some internet cheapies (not sure how good they are); some Tesco ones (now wondering how good they are) and a Tesco digi. Hoping I'll see enough on those to make me buy a CB digi :)
> 
> But you know you're not out till AF arrives to praying she stays away and that you will get your BFP in the next day or so :dust:Click to expand...

Hiya - I think I've tested too early but from what I can tell on 'countdown to preg' Tesco HPT's are about the same as any other 'home' brand, so don't go heading to the bin with them yet!!xXx


----------



## Macwooly

Well you just need to test again and no sooner than Friday :) Still keeping all crossed for you :dust: :hugs: :dust:


----------



## Macwooly

AliGirl said:


> Hi girls. I'm not on the official testing list as I'm quite new here! Af is due today, but nothing so far. Have been having the odd twinge, but no real cramping as yet. Not getting too excited though as last month af appeared without much warning ( so rude when you are coming to visit someone not to let them know!)
> Temp was also still above cover line this morning, but i've got a horrible cold which could be keeping it up!
> Anyway, I'm just hanging on in there and waiting to see what happens. Best of luck to all those expecting af's call in the next few days!! :kiss:

Well done you waiting for AF and only testing is it's late :thumbup: Good luck this cycle :dust:


----------



## rjsmam

Macwooly said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> Akk, I hardly slept at all last night.........soooooooo tired! :sleep:
> 
> snap... been sleeping v badly the last few wks.. can commiserate! :sleep:
> 
> cebethel sounds like ib bleed - promising
> 
> Jax41 - sorry about the bfn... and double snap - i totally have to will myself to stay away from here at work!! (obviously failing right now haha :blush: )
> 
> loving the list of flashy bfps already - loadsa luck to all ladies waiting to test
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:Click to expand...


----------



## newmarriedgal

HI Everyone! Another day down, 4 days left until testing. Nausea a little again this morning and have been peeing sooo much lately!

Hi AliGir! :flow: I just started here too and I wish you the best on your testing!

Macwooly - we will be testing on the same day, FXed we are blessed!

and cebethel - sorry about the sleeping, I don't sleep well due to my back and other joints but now on top of it I'm waking in the times I Would be sleeping to go pee! aarrgghh, it's frustrating, but if it gets me a BFP, I will take it :)

Hello to everyone else today :hi: I'm off soon to go to the Social Security office to officially start the process of changing my last name! :) After that, lunch with the hubby, back home to log into work remotely and do some :laundry:

Trying to keep myself busy as I really really really want to test but I will wait 4 more long days!

have a wonderful day!!!


----------



## Donna210369

Hi girls, Can i join you please as i'll be a June tester too. I'm having IVF this cycle and go for egg collection on Monday, Embryo transfer thursday and then the 2ww!! I'm 42, dh is 32 :happydance: Good luck to anyone testing this month xx


----------



## Lyvid

*Sarah* GL with the Clomid. I'll be watching your progress on the other thread!

*GreenFingers* sorry AF got you. FX'd for next month!

*Cebethel* ITA that sounds like implantation, FX'd! BTW Your doggie is adorable!

*Jax* FX'd for you! Hoping it was just too early for that test. :dust:

*newmarriedgal* Yikes thanks for the reminder! I need to go to the SS office too! I was waiting for my drivers license to be expiring before getting it all changed, now it's time.

*Donna* GL with the IVF! FX'd for you!

:dust: to all the gals still waiting to test!


----------



## cebethel

I was thinking it may have been implantation, but I was second guessing myself all night. Last week I gave DH my bag of HPT's to hide so I don't test early :blush:


----------



## Wendyk07

GreenFingers said:


> I'm out, I knew she was coming. Thanks to everyone on here though who made my first 2ww on the forum so much easier than the last 11 months!
> 
> Keep the BFP's coming, it's so inspiring x

Sorry the witch got you hun. :hugs:

x


----------



## Wendyk07

cebethel said:


> Im confused. My temp took a dive this morning (7dpo) and just before going to bed (midnight) I went to the bathroom and noticed a teeny spot of blood on the pad.
> This may be TMI but I've been wearing pads the past week because I've had so much creamy cm, I feel like I wet my pants :blush:
> 
> AF is 7 days away, so what the heck is going on??? Its after midnight here, so I am officially now 8 dpo
> 
> Im headed straight for the loonie bin, Im sure of it!! :wacko:

Sounds so much like implantation hun. So promising. everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Jax41 said:


> .....BFN - boo! BUT, I think (and please humour me here ladies) I'm using a crap HPT, Tesco's own ('cos I'm a cheapskate) that says 'can detect your pregnancy 1 day after your missed period' and I've not missed it yet!!!! So before I splash out on a CB digi, what cheapie HPT's do you ladies use that are good?
> 
> 
> Lots of luck everyone x:kiss:x
> 
> Ps. At work and the first thing I've done is sign on here - going to try and resist temptation until lunch!!!!!

I used sainsburys own brand the last time and got my bfp at 7dpo. No other shop brands showed anything until after AF date. Ive only recently purchased IC's but have my sainsburys ones as back up. You should wait a couple of days and test again or maybe try a frer.

Good luck

x


----------



## Wendyk07

cebethel said:


> I was thinking it may have been implantation, but I was second guessing myself all night. Last week I gave DH my bag of HPT's to hide so I don't test early :blush:

Gheese if i was you id be turning the house upside down looking for them lol.


----------



## Wendyk07

My sister in law is in labour. Am so excited but cant help being a little jealous. 

I think this is definately O day if my EWCM is anything to go by. Am so pleased because i was sure i had missed it. Still negitive OPK but i am going to listen to my body rather that these sticks. Hopefully get some :sex: in tonight. Wont manage tomorrow or Friday because DH is off to a stag weekend. 

Wendy
x


----------



## LLbean

well I should be O either today or tomorrow (got the +opk yesterday)...guess put me down for testing around June 20th or so?


----------



## NorthStar

Wendyk07 said:


> My sister in law is in labour. Am so excited but cant help being a little jealous.
> 
> I think this is definately O day if my EWCM is anything to go by. Am so pleased because i was sure i had missed it. Still negitive OPK but i am going to listen to my body rather that these sticks. Hopefully get some :sex: in tonight. Wont manage tomorrow or Friday because DH is off to a stag weekend.
> 
> Wendy
> x

Have you stopped taking the EPO Wendy? I'm at CD14 and the opk still says -ve (not that I have great faith in them) I stopped the EPO on CD12.


----------



## newmarriedgal

It's official - my last name has been changed to Hubby's! :dance: Now I have to wait 14 days until the new card comes in the mail, then go and change my drivers license :)

Wendy - sorry :( It can be so hard when it seems like everyone and their sister is getting pregnant or giving birth! I have 19 nieces and nephews so I can't escape babies even if I wanted to!!!!

Lyvid - it feels so good to walk out officially as Mrs L! :) We went out for lunch at Friendlies afterwards (the office was in the same building as his work and Friendlies is next door!) and celebrated with lunch and splitting a sundae! yum

I wonder how my testing in 4 days is going to be...I've been feeling very very bloated lately - but it could be a nasty cycle coming, who knows. I'll find out soon enough....I can't buy a test until Sunday as I will test constantly until Monday!

sorry about a/f greenfingers, better luck next month! :dust:


----------



## bblve

Jax41 said:


> .....BFN - boo! BUT, I think (and please humour me here ladies) I'm using a crap HPT, Tesco's own ('cos I'm a cheapskate) that says 'can detect your pregnancy 1 day after your missed period' and I've not missed it yet!!!! So before I splash out on a CB digi, what cheapie HPT's do you ladies use that are good?
> 
> BBlve - where are you?:shrug: Have you tested??????????????????
> 
> :gun: to the witch Sarah, Natsby and GreenFingers, have a feeling now that I will be joining you as from Sunday......
> 
> Littletike - luv the Aunt Fanny:haha:!!
> 
> Good luck here_we_r!!!!:thumbup:
> 
> Cebethel - looks like a good sign:happydance:, keep us posted!!!!!
> 
> Lots of luck everyone x:kiss:x
> 
> Ps. At work and the first thing I've done is sign on here - going to try and resist temptation until lunch!!!!!

Hi Ladies! - 

Well Jax41.....looks like we are in similar situations :dohh: I got a BFN this morning but no signs what so ever of AF....which for me is unheard of (AF was due today by the way:shrug:). SO....??????? Well....I'm not counting myself out untill AF shows her face which means I'm going to be a complete and total POAS fanatic!!! :dohh: I do have a question for you BFP'ers: I get an odd sort of pain/cramp but only when I'm sitting....have any of you experienced anything similar or am I just doing some wishful thinking? Also, for you chart chicks out there can you take a peak at mine? It's my first time doing it so just curious to get some expert thoughts on it. Thanks for the help & support. 

Jax41 - Keep testing!!!!! 

BFN ladies - :hugs::hugs::hugs: the witch sucks! Stay positive (easier said than done right?) we WILL get our BFP's soon, I just know it! :kiss:


----------



## Natsby

:dohh: I do have a question for you BFP'ers: I get an odd sort of pain/cramp but only when I'm sitting....have any of you experienced anything similar or am I just doing some wishful thinking? [/QUOTE said:

> I say to everyone don´t symptom spot it drives you nuts. As for cramp if you were pregnant it would be too early for any symptoms like that, you do get a sort of pulling pain but generally a week or two after af is due at the earliest. Also I found when I look for symptoms I find them everywhere, every twinge and ache you normally ignore feels important, yet when I was pregnant I didn´t have any symptoms at all. So fingers crossed for you but don´t listen to your body too much, it lies!


----------



## bblve

Natsby said:


> :dohh: I do have a question for you BFP'ers: I get an odd sort of pain/cramp but only when I'm sitting....have any of you experienced anything similar or am I just doing some wishful thinking? [/QUOTE said:
> 
> I say to everyone don´t symptom spot it drives you nuts. As for cramp if you were pregnant it would be too early for any symptoms like that, you do get a sort of pulling pain but generally a week or two after af is due at the earliest. Also I found when I look for symptoms I find them everywhere, every twinge and ache you normally ignore feels important, yet when I was pregnant I didn´t have any symptoms at all. So fingers crossed for you but don´t listen to your body too much, it lies!
> 
> Hi Natsby! -
> 
> Thanks so much for the reply and looking out for me:hugs: You're totally right symptom spotting WILL drive you completely BONKERS :brat: So I am definitely ignoring all the other stuff going on with my body but that stich/pain/cramp/:shrug: is just a bit much - it will not be let itself be ignored. It's probably nothing so I'm not obessing about it but it is pronounced enough to make me curious that's all.Click to expand...


----------



## Natsby

bblve said:


> Natsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dohh: I do have a question for you BFP'ers: I get an odd sort of pain/cramp but only when I'm sitting....have any of you experienced anything similar or am I just doing some wishful thinking? [/QUOTE said:
> 
> I say to everyone don´t symptom spot it drives you nuts. As for cramp if you were pregnant it would be too early for any symptoms like that, you do get a sort of pulling pain but generally a week or two after af is due at the earliest. Also I found when I look for symptoms I find them everywhere, every twinge and ache you normally ignore feels important, yet when I was pregnant I didn´t have any symptoms at all. So fingers crossed for you but don´t listen to your body too much, it lies!
> 
> Hi Natsby! -
> 
> Thanks so much for the reply and looking out for me:hugs: You're totally right symptom spotting WILL drive you completely BONKERS :brat: So I am definitely ignoring all the other stuff going on with my body but that stich/pain/cramp/:shrug: is just a bit much - it will not be let itself be ignored. It's probably nothing so I'm not obessing about it but it is pronounced enough to make me curious that's all.Click to expand...
> 
> Sure thing, which side is it on, isn´t your appendix is it? I just had a panic and thought what if i say ignore it and you explode?? well ok maybe that is a bit dramamtic, but I hope it stops hurting soon anyway.Click to expand...


----------



## littletike

Jax41 said:


> .....BFN - boo! BUT, I think (and please humour me here ladies) I'm using a crap HPT, Tesco's own ('cos I'm a cheapskate) that says 'can detect your pregnancy 1 day after your missed period' and I've not missed it yet!!!! So before I splash out on a CB digi, what cheapie HPT's do you ladies use that are good?

I used Asda's own and got my BFP at 11 dpo. It was v.v.faint but deffo there! I went back and bought another 3 boxes so I could keep testing!! :blush: Wanted to see line getting darker and it did everyday (ooo shall I post a pic??!). They are about £3.50 for 2. I did notice some other ones when I was in the other day but they were kept behind the pharmacy counter and they were less than £2 for 3!! Can't vouch for those ones tho! The ones I used were in the plastic casing with a purple lid. They aslo had CBDigi's on special offer at about £9 for 2 if you feel like a treat!!! :haha:

Sorry ladies who have had the visit!! :(

Virtual hugs and dust to all! xx


----------



## Macwooly

bblve said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> .....BFN - boo! BUT, I think (and please humour me here ladies) I'm using a crap HPT, Tesco's own ('cos I'm a cheapskate) that says 'can detect your pregnancy 1 day after your missed period' and I've not missed it yet!!!! So before I splash out on a CB digi, what cheapie HPT's do you ladies use that are good?
> 
> BBlve - where are you?:shrug: Have you tested??????????????????
> 
> :gun: to the witch Sarah, Natsby and GreenFingers, have a feeling now that I will be joining you as from Sunday......
> 
> Littletike - luv the Aunt Fanny:haha:!!
> 
> Good luck here_we_r!!!!:thumbup:
> 
> Cebethel - looks like a good sign:happydance:, keep us posted!!!!!
> 
> Lots of luck everyone x:kiss:x
> 
> Ps. At work and the first thing I've done is sign on here - going to try and resist temptation until lunch!!!!!
> 
> Hi Ladies! -
> 
> Well Jax41.....looks like we are in similar situations :dohh: I got a BFN this morning but no signs what so ever of AF....which for me is unheard of (AF was due today by the way:shrug:). SO....??????? Well....I'm not counting myself out untill AF shows her face which means I'm going to be a complete and total POAS fanatic!!! :dohh: I do have a question for you BFP'ers: I get an odd sort of pain/cramp but only when I'm sitting....have any of you experienced anything similar or am I just doing some wishful thinking? Also, for you chart chicks out there can you take a peak at mine? It's my first time doing it so just curious to get some expert thoughts on it. Thanks for the help & support.
> 
> Jax41 - Keep testing!!!!!
> 
> BFN ladies - :hugs::hugs::hugs: the witch sucks! Stay positive (easier said than done right?) we WILL get our BFP's soon, I just know it! :kiss:Click to expand...

I'm no chart expert (my first month charting too) but I'd say yours looks good :thumbup:

I do know temps dip the day before or day of AF (think it varies from lady to lady)

And you can get implantation dips and the books state implantation can be from 6dpo to 12dpo but apparently you can also get an oestrogen dip which can happen whether it is a BFP cycle or an AF cycle.

Some people have reported cramps around implantation so your cramps could be that; or a sign AF is on the way :nope: Or it could be gas :laugh2:

I did symptom spot last cycle and went nuts :nope: I was being good this cycle till I had such severe cramps the last 2 days that I couldn't ignore it but I know it may be nothing so trying to ignore all till I test on Sunday :)

Sending loads of :dust: though as you're not out till AF shows :hugs:


Jax - how are you today? :hugs:


----------



## cebethel

I'm only 9 dpo & I'm fully ready to test :dohh: but I haven't! yet! The cramps are bad right now..........my luck I'm getting AF early :cry:


----------



## Macwooly

cebethel said:


> I'm only 9 dpo & I'm fully ready to test :dohh: but I haven't! yet! The cramps are bad right now..........my luck I'm getting AF early :cry:

Sorry to hear you're feeling like AF is on the way :hugs:

Keeping all crossed that the cramps are implantation cramps and your sticky beanis just settling in :hugs: I know I've seen some women report that they had cramps for a number of days or in some cases weeks so who knows :shrug:

I've had cramping for 3 days now since 9dpo and every time I go to the toilet (sorry TMI) I expect to see AF but no show yet :) Part of me is beginning to get hopefully but another part is trying to prepare for AF - I just wish our bodies could give us very clear and very different signs for AF and BFP :shrug:


----------



## Desperado167

Awk Hun,it won't be long now ,it's nearly sunday,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Jax ,macwooly and all u other lovely ladies ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::dust::dust:


----------



## Wendyk07

NorthStar said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> My sister in law is in labour. Am so excited but cant help being a little jealous.
> 
> I think this is definately O day if my EWCM is anything to go by. Am so pleased because i was sure i had missed it. Still negitive OPK but i am going to listen to my body rather that these sticks. Hopefully get some :sex: in tonight. Wont manage tomorrow or Friday because DH is off to a stag weekend.
> 
> Wendy
> x
> 
> Have you stopped taking the EPO Wendy? I'm at CD14 and the opk still says -ve (not that I have great faith in them) I stopped the EPO on CD12.Click to expand...

I stopped it a few days ago just incase. Ive only had negitive opks this month but i knew what my body was telling me with the pains and the ewcm. think i am just going to do that in future and bin the rest of the opks.

x


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> well I should be O either today or tomorrow (got the +opk yesterday)...guess put me down for testing around June 20th or so?

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:,get busy llbean ,Gl xxxxxxx


----------



## Wendyk07

I'm an auntie! My sister in law gave birth to a 9 pound baby boy at 3am this morning. Am excited for her and the fact that my DS now has a wee cousin to play with in case i cant give him a sibling. Hoping to go and see the baby today. Am going to stay positive an know that my time will come again even if it takes months/years.

Didnt manage to :sex: last night so missed O day and DH is leaving shortly for this stag do so i dont think we've done enough this month. Onwards and upwards. Next cycle i'm going to tie him to the bed for 5 days so theres no way of missing the eggie.


Wendy
x


----------



## Desperado167

Wendyk07 said:


> I'm an auntie! My sister in law gave birth to a 9 pound baby boy at 3am this morning. Am excited for her and the fact that my DS now has a wee cousin to play with in case i cant give him a sibling. Hoping to go and see the baby today. Am going to stay positive an know that my time will come again even if it takes months/years.
> 
> Didnt manage to :sex: last night so missed O day and DH is leaving shortly for this stag do so i dont think we've done enough this month. Onwards and upwards. Next cycle i'm going to tie him to the bed for 5 days so theres no way of missing the eggie.
> 
> 
> Wendy
> x

Congrats on being an auntie,stay strong,u are right your time will come,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

x[/QUOTE]

Have you stopped taking the EPO Wendy? I'm at CD14 and the opk still says -ve (not that I have great faith in them) I stopped the EPO on CD12.[/QUOTE]

I stopped it a few days ago just incase. Ive only had negitive opks this month but i knew what my body was telling me with the pains and the ewcm. think i am just going to do that in future and bin the rest of the opks.

x[/QUOTE]

I'm with you about the OPK's I think they are pretty much pants :growlmad: 
also the IC ones I bought you have to pee in a pot and wait 20 minutes which is pretty annoying, I'm going invest in some top of the range ones next month and see if they are any better.

Haven't had my usual mid monthly twinges yet, and I'm on CD15, I think my body may be protesting the EPO or the minipill from last month, it's been 17 days since I finished the minipill so I'm leaning towards the EPO as the culprit - hmm I think this month may be a bust :dohh:


----------



## Macwooly

Wendy - congratulations on being an auntie :happydance: Your time will come but sorry you think this cycle is a bust :hugs:

Northstar - sorry that your cycle seems messed up :hugs:

Keeping all crossed for you both and praying you see your BFP soon :hugs: :dust: :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Thanks macwooly.

Am trying to be positive about it, because even if this cycle is a bust I had to shift my dates around, otherwise I'm always ov-ing when my OH is away at work, we'd literally have no chance of conceiving for the next 6 months.

It's hard though, his work schedule puts even more pressure on this TTC process than our age, I think I might go and post in Natsby's bad day thread :nope:


----------



## Macwooly

Northstar :hugs: :hugs: Definitely go post :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

LLBean - get busy :sex: Hoping and praying this is your BFP month :dust:


----------



## Wendyk07

NorthStar said:


> x




> Have you stopped taking the EPO Wendy? I'm at CD14 and the opk still says -ve (not that I have great faith in them) I stopped the EPO on CD12.




> I stopped it a few days ago just incase. Ive only had negitive opks this month but i knew what my body was telling me with the pains and the ewcm. think i am just going to do that in future and bin the rest of the opks.
> 
> x




> I'm with you about the OPK's I think they are pretty much pants :growlmad:
> also the IC ones I bought you have to pee in a pot and wait 20 minutes which is pretty annoying, I'm going invest in some top of the range ones next month and see if they are any better.
> 
> Haven't had my usual mid monthly twinges yet, and I'm on CD15, I think my body may be protesting the EPO or the minipill from last month, it's been 17 days since I finished the minipill so I'm leaning towards the EPO as the culprit - hmm I think this month may be a bust :dohh:

I bought the clear blue smiley face ones. They werent cheap in fact the dearest in the shop but i think they are pants as well. I am definately not going to bother with OPKs next cycle and just pay attention to my body.

:hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Hmm I was going to try them next month, but maybe I'll just save my money.

Maybe I'm just too big a water drinker as well, are you temping this month Wendy?


----------



## Wendyk07

I will not symptom spot, i will not symptom spot, i will not symptom spot, i will not symptom spot, i will not symptom spot, i will not symptom spot, i will not symptom spot.

LOL

Wont promise not to POAS though because i know i couldnt keep than one. LOL


----------



## Macwooly

I am so pleased I decided to go with a CBFM rather than OPKs. I don't have to try and interpret anything as the machine gives me a low, high or peak with an egg symbol so I know which days to get busy :)

It's not the cheapest option but I got my machine off eBay second hand and the test sticks aren't too expensive on eBay (£13 for 20 which should last 2 cycles unless you have long cycles)


----------



## Desperado167

Agree with wooly,I love my cbfm,wud have missed o this month as I ovulated 4 days late ,it cost me loads thou on sticks this month but I did get my bfp ,:happydance::happydance:


----------



## NorthStar

Thanks for the info Macwooly, I might consider getting one of them, because my OH is away a lot I do need to be right on the money with timing the BD :thumbup:

Fingers crossed for you this month too, that looks like an implantation dip in your chart! And good on you not testing too early, the time I got a BFP I didn't test positive until my AF was almost 2 weeks late, in fact my ONLY symptom was no AF!


----------



## Macwooly

My testing day is the day before AF is due so a little early :blush: Wish I could wait longer but I think I will drive DH nuts if I do :)


----------



## Jax41

littletike said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> .....BFN - boo! BUT, I think (and please humour me here ladies) I'm using a crap HPT, Tesco's own ('cos I'm a cheapskate) that says 'can detect your pregnancy 1 day after your missed period' and I've not missed it yet!!!! So before I splash out on a CB digi, what cheapie HPT's do you ladies use that are good?
> 
> I used Asda's own and got my BFP at 11 dpo. It was v.v.faint but deffo there! I went back and bought another 3 boxes so I could keep testing!! :blush: Wanted to see line getting darker and it did everyday (ooo shall I post a pic??!). They are about £3.50 for 2. I did notice some other ones when I was in the other day but they were kept behind the pharmacy counter and they were less than £2 for 3!! Can't vouch for those ones tho! The ones I used were in the plastic casing with a purple lid. They aslo had CBDigi's on special offer at about £9 for 2 if you feel like a treat!!! :haha:
> 
> Sorry ladies who have had the visit!! :(
> 
> Virtual hugs and dust to all! xxClick to expand...

Thanks Littletike!:thumbup: Will make my way over to Asda pronto and stock up!!!:kiss:

Yea, post that pic!!!!!


----------



## Macwooly

Well looks like I'm out this month :nope: I've just started spotting :nope:

I always spot 24 hours before AF and last cycle I had a migraine within 48 hours of AF last cycle so the migraine last night is not a good sign either :nope:

Oh well on the plus side I've saved money on hpts :)


----------



## Jax41

AT LAST!!! No, no, no, calm down no BFP for me - it's lunchtime and I can log on (gosh I am so proud of myself this morning that I have resisted temptation not to log on earlier!!!:haha:)

Okay, I hope I don't miss anyone....

Northstar - bummers for the messed up cycle, it's hard but try and sit it out and then get going again next time....:flower:

Wendy - congrats proud Auntie! I know how you feel though, I was made a 'step-grandma' last year OMG, still not sure if I like it :wacko:

LLBean - :bunny::sex::bunny: go get busy girlie!!!

Desperado - how you feeling these days, fandabbydosy I'm sure!!!!

Macwooly - I'm fine thank you hun, how about you? I've not tested, I've been a good girl:smug:

AFM - the poo fairy has been!!! Not for very long but hopefully she'll visit again soon, I have been eating my Spinach, Melon, Oranges thanks for all the tips girls:thumbup: Other than that nothing much else to report.... Haven't tested again but am armed and at the ready for Sunday!!!! Oh and trying to do all that Natsby suggested and not symptom spot, yea who am I trying to kid!!

Lots of luv to all of you!!!!:kiss:


----------



## Macwooly

So pleased to hear the poo fairy has been :)


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:,get busy llbean ,Gl xxxxxxx

Danced the night away lol



Wendyk07 said:


> I'm an auntie! My sister in law gave birth to a 9 pound baby boy at 3am this morning. Am excited for her and the fact that my DS now has a wee cousin to play with in case i cant give him a sibling. Hoping to go and see the baby today. Am going to stay positive an know that my time will come again even if it takes months/years.
> 
> Didnt manage to :sex: last night so missed O day and DH is leaving shortly for this stag do so i dont think we've done enough this month. Onwards and upwards. Next cycle i'm going to tie him to the bed for 5 days so theres no way of missing the eggie.
> 
> 
> Wendy
> x

Congrats Auntie!!!!


Macwooly said:


> LLBean - get busy :sex: Hoping and praying this is your BFP month :dust:

yes maam!


Macwooly said:


> Well looks like I'm out this month :nope: I've just started spotting :nope:
> 
> I always spot 24 hours before AF and last cycle I had a migraine within 48 hours of AF last cycle so the migraine last night is not a good sign either :nope:
> 
> Oh well on the plus side I've saved money on hpts :)

oh no...sorry to hear Macwooly...


Jax41 said:


> AT LAST!!! No, no, no, calm down no BFP for me - it's lunchtime and I can log on (gosh I am so proud of myself this morning that I have resisted temptation not to log on earlier!!!:haha:)
> 
> Okay, I hope I don't miss anyone....
> 
> Northstar - bummers for the messed up cycle, it's hard but try and sit it out and then get going again next time....:flower:
> 
> Wendy - congrats proud Auntie! I know how you feel though, I was made a 'step-grandma' last year OMG, still not sure if I like it :wacko:
> 
> LLBean - :bunny::sex::bunny: go get busy girlie!!!
> 
> Desperado - how you feeling these days, fandabbydosy I'm sure!!!!
> 
> Macwooly - I'm fine thank you hun, how about you? I've not tested, I've been a good girl:smug:
> 
> AFM - the poo fairy has been!!! Not for very long but hopefully she'll visit again soon, I have been eating my Spinach, Melon, Oranges thanks for all the tips girls:thumbup: Other than that nothing much else to report.... Haven't tested again but am armed and at the ready for Sunday!!!! Oh and trying to do all that Natsby suggested and not symptom spot, yea who am I trying to kid!!
> 
> Lots of luv to all of you!!!!:kiss:

yes for pooping!!!!!!!!!!!! woo hooo


----------



## NorthStar

Macwooly said:


> Well looks like I'm out this month :nope: I've just started spotting :nope:
> 
> I always spot 24 hours before AF and last cycle I had a migraine within 48 hours of AF last cycle so the migraine last night is not a good sign either :nope:
> 
> Oh well on the plus side I've saved money on hpts :)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear that :hugs: really am babe.


----------



## newmarriedgal

I'm so sorry Macwooly - we were set to test on the same day, I'm sorry you are out this month :cry:

AF feels like it is coming for me, feel all moist/damp and heavy (not cramps, just heavy like it's getting ready for the battle that is AF). I want to go out and buy a test but I think it's a bust~~~~ and after all positive signs I was getting too :growlmad:

But next month I will get some OPK, I've been hearing the clearblue ones are good - I'll try them and just try again! :) Of course, if it doesn't come I'll be testing Monday! :thumbup:

LLbean - I hope the bd'ing will pay off this month!!! :happydance:

Hello to everyone else today! :wave:


----------



## Macwooly

Sorry to hear you feel like AF is coming for you :hugs: Hoping it's not and you get your BFP :dust:


----------



## Jax41

NO! NO! NO!:growlmad: You can't leave me behind.......:cry:


----------



## Macwooly

But Jax if this is the wonderful month you get your BFP you get to join Desperado and be bump buddies with her :thumbup:

And I'll have to be a cheerleader for you :thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

True. Either way BFP or BFN I got the best of both worlds then:kiss:


----------



## Macwooly

Jax41 said:


> True. Either way BFP or BFN I got the best of both worlds then:kiss:

And I'll always be here for you :hugs: x


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> True. Either way BFP or BFN I got the best of both worlds then:kiss:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## cebethel

Macwooly said:


> Well looks like I'm out this month :nope: I've just started spotting :nope:
> 
> I always spot 24 hours before AF and last cycle I had a migraine within 48 hours of AF last cycle so the migraine last night is not a good sign either :nope:
> 
> Oh well on the plus side I've saved money on hpts :)

Awwww noooooooo :hugs: Dont give up hope yet!!


----------



## Indigo77

Not convinced u're out yet, Wooly, you're temps r going up....
Glad someone is pooing 'round here...:blush:
Happy BDing LL!
NMG....hope u're not out, but if so, GL next cycle.

We're supposed to start BDing soon...I hope I'm up for it cuz I really have not felt up for it lately...Wonder if Horny Goats Weed works for ladies? 

What do u ladies do if u're not up for it.....or r u all a bunch of horny harlots? :haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Indigo77 said:


> Not convinced u're out yet, Wooly, you're temps r going up....
> Glad someone is pooing 'round here...:blush:
> Happy BDing LL!
> NMG....hope u're not out, but if so, GL next cycle.
> 
> We're supposed to start BDing soon...I hope I'm up for it cuz I really have not felt up for it lately...Wonder if Horny Goats Weed works for ladies?
> 
> What do u ladies do if u're not up for it.....or r u all a bunch of horny harlots? :haha:

I think about Viggo Mortensen, soon gets me in the mood.:winkwink:


----------



## AliGirl

Sorry to all you who are getting af this month. I don't know what's going on with me. Af is 2 days late now, but I did a test today and it was a bfn. I've read a few posts on the tic after a loss forum and this seems to be a fairly regular occurrence - having a late second af after a m/c. It's really annoying though as I have previously been really regular, and any lateness would have made me confident of a bfp. Now it's not so which makes me feel a little sad.:cry:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi AliGirl - so sorry, sending you tons of :hugs::hugs::hugs:

and I've heard also of people not getting the positive right away, so I would keep testing until AF happens......hoping you know either way real soon.


----------



## Indigo77

NorthStar said:


> What do u ladies do if u're not up for it.....or r u all a bunch of horny harlots? :haha:
> 
> I think about Viggo Mortensen, soon gets me in the mood.:winkwink:

:haha: ok...but I will need more than 1 bloke to get me going....I need a harem of men...any other suggestions? PICS would be greatly appreciated...:thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

Ali...How many dpo r u?


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo apparently ladies can use Maca root whilst TTC and it helps increase the libido - might be worth a research :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

Macwooly said:


> Indigo apparently ladies can use Maca root whilst TTC and it helps increase the libido - might be worth a research :thumbup:

Thanks Wooly....My DH takes Maca...It looks like a horse pill...will have to look for it in a different form....I thought I read about it also coming in a powder form....


----------



## AliGirl

Indigo - 14dpo today. Should show a bfp by now if it was going to be shouldn't I?


----------



## Indigo77

AliGirl said:


> Indigo - 14dpo today. Should show a bfp by now if it was going to be shouldn't I?

It depends on what kind/ brand of tests u r using....but around 85% of women will get a positive if they are pregnant if they are 2 days late...

After my EM, AF was 2 days late...and then my next one was 2 days early...


----------



## Indigo77

https://img.listal.com/image/539850/600full-viggo-mortensen.jpg
:thumbup:


----------



## AliGirl

Am using the clear blue digis. Are there any better ones I could use?


----------



## Indigo77

AliGirl said:


> Am using the clear blue digis. Are there any better ones I could use?

Stats on brands can be found here....
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/tg/galleryStats.php.

The stats r based on dpo...


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo you can get Maca in powder form :thumbup:


----------



## NorthStar

Indigo77 said:


> https://img.listal.com/image/539850/600full-viggo-mortensen.jpg
> :thumbup:

Love it Lyvid, I'll be back in 10 minutes ladies...:haha:


----------



## GreenFingers

Indigo77 said:


> https://img.listal.com/image/539850/600full-viggo-mortensen.jpg
> :thumbup:

Oh My =D&gt;


----------



## NorthStar

Indigo77 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> I think about Viggo Mortensen, soon gets me in the mood.:winkwink:
> 
> :haha: ok...but I will need more than 1 bloke to get me going....I need a harem of men...any other suggestions? PICS would be greatly appreciated...:thumbup:Click to expand...

Hmmm what do you like a man, how about....Sean Bean?
 



Attached Files:







sb.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Wendyk07

Macwooly said:


> Well looks like I'm out this month :nope: I've just started spotting :nope:
> 
> I always spot 24 hours before AF and last cycle I had a migraine within 48 hours of AF last cycle so the migraine last night is not a good sign either :nope:
> 
> Oh well on the plus side I've saved money on hpts :)

Spotting could be implantation, i had a two days of spotting bleed when i got my bfp with my son. 

Your not out yet hun. Not till Aunt Fanny(i love that) shows her ugly face. The migraine could be the rush of hormones so could be explained by both AF and PG hun.

Chin up, stay positive hun.

X


----------



## Wendyk07

My DH has gone on a stag weekend but before he left we managed to fit in one more :sex:. He just got to the airport in time. lol

This TTC malarky does take the passion out a little. Even my DH is asking how my EWCM is although he calls it "fanny snot" just before dtd. LOL

x


----------



## GreenFingers

Wendyk07 said:


> Even my DH is asking how my EWCM is although he calls it "fanny snot" just before dtd. LOL
> 
> x

Just spat my cup of tea out :haha:


----------



## Macwooly

Wendy - only a true Scotsman could call it "Fanny Snot" :rofl:

Thank you ladies for the support :hugs:

And Northstar - thank you sooooo much for the pic of Sean Bean - mmmmm :kiss:


----------



## Indigo77

Wendyk07 said:


> This TTC malarky does take the passion out a little. Even my DH is asking how my EWCM is although he calls it "fanny snot" just before dtd. LOL
> 
> x

:rofl: :haha: :blush:


----------



## Desperado167

U ladies are all crazy :haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

NorthStar said:


> Hmmm what do you like a man, how about....Sean Bean?

More like James Caviezel
https://withfriendship.com/images/b/8974/James-Caviezel-wallpaper.jpg

or Jack Johnson
https://www.scientificamerican.com/media/inline/48065F4E-04DC-7F0A-6ED987E3A41A4662_1.jpg

or Ben Harper
https://cbsliveonletterman.files.wordpress.com/2011/04/ben-harper.jpg?w=385&h=240

or Lenny Kravetz
https://preview.thumbplay.com/VAN/Cover_Art/BIO/lg/lenny_kravitz.jpg

Ooh....I will have a harem soon...need a few more and then I will be in the mood...:winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## bblve

OMG!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:

You ladies are tooo much! - Love it!! Just what I needed a good laugh and a bevy of hunks to drool over!:haha:

Wooly - Thx for the feedback and information. I hope it's like Wedny says :af:, keeping everything FXd for you. :hugs:

Cebethel - :hugs:

Desperado - How are u? Great to see you here!:flower:

Wendy - OMG, what can I say? You crack me up!! Congrats on becoming an Auntie.

Northstar & Indigo - Love the pics! :hugs:

Newmarriedgal - :af::af::af:

So ladies, I'm 13dpo today and still BFN, no signs of AF. Temp took a dip this AM but I'm NOT out - I refuse!....at least until AF comes and kicks me out! :haha:


----------



## GreenFingers

bblve said:


> So ladies, I'm 13dpo today and still BFN, no signs of AF. Temp took a dip this AM but I'm NOT out - I refuse!....at least until AF comes and kicks me out! :haha:

Oh fingers crossed she stays away x


----------



## newmarriedgal

ok Ladies - what the heck is wrong with me???

I am supposed to be testing in 3 days, feels like AF is coming - not exactly cramping but heavy moist feeling, and now, when I was working on an issue at work, I was having problems with the work I was doing and I burst into tears and went into the crying jag that scared my coworker that I was on the phone with just now. I never get like this, I'm so frustrated and bam, crying and saying I'm not getting this and I don't WANT to get this!!! 

I think I'm going to cry again just thinking about it :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:
Additionally, my boobs hurt so badly, I can barely stand the bra on, but if I take it off (I am working from home so I can!) they hurt even more. 

I'm afraid that if I test early with the mood I'm in now and it's negative I just may quit work and crawl under the covers for good. :sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2:


----------



## bblve

newmarriedgal said:


> ok Ladies - what the heck is wrong with me???
> 
> I am supposed to be testing in 3 days, feels like AF is coming - not exactly cramping but heavy moist feeling, and now, when I was working on an issue at work, I was having problems with the work I was doing and I burst into tears and went into the crying jag that scared my coworker that I was on the phone with just now. I never get like this, I'm so frustrated and bam, crying and saying I'm not getting this and I don't WANT to get this!!!
> 
> I think I'm going to cry again just thinking about it :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:
> Additionally, my boobs hurt so badly, I can barely stand the bra on, but if I take it off (I am working from home so I can!) they hurt even more.
> 
> I'm afraid that if I test early with the mood I'm in now and it's negative I just may quit work and crawl under the covers for good. :sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2:

New - Sorry you're having such a hard time right now. It will get better, especially when you do get your BFP. Try not to focus too much on your symptoms....I know, I know, better said than done when you're excited about the possibility. :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

newmarriedgal said:


> ok Ladies - what the heck is wrong with me???
> 
> I am supposed to be testing in 3 days, feels like AF is coming - not exactly cramping but heavy moist feeling, and now, when I was working on an issue at work, I was having problems with the work I was doing and I burst into tears and went into the crying jag that scared my coworker that I was on the phone with just now. I never get like this, I'm so frustrated and bam, crying and saying I'm not getting this and I don't WANT to get this!!!
> 
> I think I'm going to cry again just thinking about it :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:
> Additionally, my boobs hurt so badly, I can barely stand the bra on, but if I take it off (I am working from home so I can!) they hurt even more.
> 
> I'm afraid that if I test early with the mood I'm in now and it's negative I just may quit work and crawl under the covers for good. :sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Gheese your having a time on it. If i were you i would ignore all the symptoms because they are driving you mad like they do to many on here. I am refusing to symptom spot for the same reason. Hang in there hun, only a few days to go.

Everything crossed for you.

Wendy
x


----------



## Desperado167

Bblve,hope the witch stays away ,I am fine thank you for asking,just so so tired but so happy and feel so blessed,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## bblve

AliGirl said:


> Indigo - 14dpo today. Should show a bfp by now if it was going to be shouldn't I?

Hi Ali - 

Keeping everything X'd for your BFP to show up soon!:hugs:


----------



## Conina

Ladies - the ultimate...
 



Attached Files:







george_clooney400.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Conina

...with this body :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







x35133735880851000.jpg
File size: 69.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Indigo77

Conina said:


> Ladies - the ultimate...

 :dohh: How could I forget Georgie....I only need to hear his voice...


----------



## Indigo77

Yes....George's face with Matthew's body and George's voice with Matthew's accent.....that would definitely work....:thumbup:


----------



## Lyvid

WOW! What a fun thread this is turning out to be! More Matthew please! :haha:

Wendy - Congratulations Auntie!

Northstar - sorry your cycle is messed up. FX'd it straightens itself out soon!

Newmarriedgal - Friendlies!!! So lucky, we don't have those out here :cry: I used the Clear Blue OPK's this month and it worked perfectly for me. Well it seemed to at least will find out in two weeks! :haha: They are very easy to use but not sure if what I got was an older version as they had them clearance priced and they don't expire until October (not CBFM or digital)

bblve - FX'd for you! Your chart looks beautiful btw! Very excellent biphasic pattern. 

AliGirl - :hugs: Sorry you got a bfn with AF late. Hopefully it was just too early for you still. I've read some gals don't get their BFP for weeks after AF is late. 

:wave: Hi to everyone! Lots of :dust: to you!


----------



## Macwooly

Newlywed - keeping all crossed that this is still your month :dust:

Bblve - keeping all crossed for you too :dust:

And ladies THANK YOU for the pics of the hunks :thumbup:


----------



## cebethel

We need a hunky hubby or OH thread :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

cebethel said:


> We need a hunky hubby or OH thread :thumbup:

Mine would kill me if I posted his pic here...but feel free! :happydance:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Indigo77 said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> We need a hunky hubby or OH thread :thumbup:
> 
> Mine would kill me if I posted his pic here...but feel free! :happydance:Click to expand...

I was going to post mine but my sister says the only one who would possibly find him attractive is me, so I'll spare you...but he's a cutie to me! :blush::blush::blush:


----------



## cebethel

newmarriedgal said:


> I was going to post mine but my sister says the only one who would possibly find him attractive is me, so I'll spare you...but he's a cutie to me! :blush::blush::blush:

Your sister said that?? That's a horrible thing to say :(


----------



## Indigo77

cebethel said:


> newmarriedgal said:
> 
> 
> I was going to post mine but my sister says the only one who would possibly find him attractive is me, so I'll spare you...but he's a cutie to me! :blush::blush::blush:
> 
> Your sister said that?? That's a horrible thing to say :(Click to expand...

Ditto....how rude..


----------



## cebethel

Sorry, not trying to say your sister is horrible or anything, just was thinking her comment was kind of hurtful :(

**edited to add more so as to not use a gagillion new posts :)**

Neither my hubby or I look the same as we did when we first met. We have both put on weight (me more than him...poop) both gettin grey hairs, but none of that matters. Others may not find my hubby attractive either, but I don't give a crap............he's mine! lol 

He's a big guy (over 6 foot) & yes, he has a belly (so do I - not a baby bump either! lol) But he was a hunk to me then, and is a hunk to me now & will be my hunk forever. I love him, grey hairs, belly & all!


----------



## Macwooly

Well I met mine on a dating site, he had no picture in his profile but said he looked like Shrek and to be honest there are similarities :laugh2: So I'll spare everyone :)

But he's my perfect match as I look like Princess Fiona but only when she is an orge :rofl:


----------



## Macwooly

cebethel said:


> Sorry, not trying to say your sister is horrible or anything, just was thinking her comment was kind of hurtful :(

I agree it is a little hurtful :nope:


----------



## newmarriedgal

oh cebethel - being the youngest of ten isn't easy. I just ignore most of it but I did ask one time when I was very happy after getting engaged, "isn't he so cute!" and she made a noise and said: uh, only you would think that. I told her I was the only one who matters!!!! Other sisters have made comments about his age (he's 54 now) and how he's too old and the kids will never know him because he's so old he won't be around too long and he has tired sperm and blah blah blah, it just goes on and on. I used to tell my mom I didn't appreciate it but she told me I was too touchy and I can't tell her not to say things because I'm her kid - she can say anything she wants to me.

oh well.....(cleansing breath), he's hot stuff to me and makes me incredibly happy. that's what life is about and I love him! :) Now if I can just get a BFP, my happiness will only increase 10-fold! :)


----------



## NorthStar

No one can get under your skin like a sibling, and you NMG have 9 of them - phttt!


----------



## newmarriedgal

Not to worry ladies - I'm no longer much hurt by it - I ignore them now...

but yes, they ARE rude and hurtful on purpose. Which is why I am on here talking to you awesome ladies and not them as they just don't care. 

(you can call them horrible, I do too sometimes :) )


----------



## Conina

But the first pic I posted WAS my DH !! :haha:


----------



## newmarriedgal

cebethel said:


> Sorry, not trying to say your sister is horrible or anything, just was thinking her comment was kind of hurtful :(
> 
> **edited to add more so as to not use a gagillion new posts :)**
> 
> Neither my hubby or I look the same as we did when we first met. We have both put on weight (me more than him...poop) both gettin grey hairs, but none of that matters. Others may not find my hubby attractive either, but I don't give a crap............he's mine! lol
> 
> He's a big guy (over 6 foot) & yes, he has a belly (so do I - not a baby bump either! lol) But he was a hunk to me then, and is a hunk to me now & will be my hunk forever. I love him, grey hairs, belly & all!

You are awesome!!! Love that you wrote that! As long as they are hunks to us, that is enough! :) :) :flower:


----------



## Macwooly

When I first met DH a friend asked what he looked like and I just kept saying lovely :)

He's 6ft 5 tall and as my preferred brother put it "he's built like a brick s**t house"; he's also bald with glasses but when I look into his eyes there are the kindest I've ever looked in :)

Newmarriedgal - as to your DH's age people need to butt out! To say his kids won't know him :growlmad: 

Age is no guarantee - my dad was 31 when my eldest brother was born and 35 when I was born and unfortunately he died when he was 52 :nope: Yet my paternal grandfather was 41 when my mum was born and lived till he was 88 :)


----------



## cebethel

Macwooly said:


> Well I met mine on a dating site, he had no picture in his profile but said he looked like Shrek and to be honest there are similarities :laugh2: So I'll spare everyone :)
> 
> But he's my perfect match as I look like Princess Fiona but only when she is an orge :rofl:

HEY! I met hubby online too!! Of course, back then I was still in New Zealand, and DH was in Southern California. It took a year of im's, emails, phone calls before we met in person. He came over to New Zealand & when I first saw him, that was it.........I knew he was the one!
He stayed in NZ for 2 weeks. I then visited 2 months later & we had decided then that we wanted to be with each other. So I went back home to NZ then 3 months after that moved from NZ to Southern California.

We've been together over 9 years now :thumbup:


----------



## Macwooly

I only had 2 months of ims, emails and phone calls before I meet DH and we only had approx 65 miles between us :)


----------



## Indigo77

Conina said:


> But the first pic I posted WAS my DH !! :haha:

 :haha:


----------



## Macwooly

Cebethel - you & your DH make a lovely couple :)


----------



## cebethel

newmarriedgal said:


> oh cebethel - being the youngest of ten isn't easy. I just ignore most of it but I did ask one time when I was very happy after getting engaged, "isn't he so cute!" and she made a noise and said: uh, only you would think that. I told her I was the only one who matters!!!! Other sisters have made comments about his age (he's 54 now) and how he's too old and the kids will never know him because he's so old he won't be around too long and he has tired sperm and blah blah blah, it just goes on and on. I used to tell my mom I didn't appreciate it but she told me I was too touchy and I can't tell her not to say things because I'm her kid - she can say anything she wants to me.
> 
> oh well.....(cleansing breath), he's hot stuff to me and makes me incredibly happy. that's what life is about and I love him! :) Now if I can just get a BFP, my happiness will only increase 10-fold! :)


That's it! We'll all be your new sisters!! :hug: Your "other" sisters need a giant kick in the pants :grr:


----------



## Indigo77

cebethel said:


> Sorry, not trying to say your sister is horrible or anything, just was thinking her comment was kind of hurtful :(
> 
> **edited to add more so as to not use a gagillion new posts :)**
> 
> Neither my hubby or I look the same as we did when we first met. We have both put on weight (me more than him...poop) both gettin grey hairs, but none of that matters. Others may not find my hubby attractive either, but I don't give a crap............he's mine! lol
> 
> He's a big guy (over 6 foot) & yes, he has a belly (so do I - not a baby bump either! lol) But he was a hunk to me then, and is a hunk to me now & will be my hunk forever. I love him, grey hairs, belly & all!

Awww....

Your hubby is quite handsome and you are lovely, as well.


----------



## cebethel

Macwooly said:


> Cebethel - you & your DH make a lovely couple :)

That was us when we got married. It was only DH & I there & I took the pic myself.........lol


----------



## cebethel

Awww, Macwooly........I LOVE the pic! :flower: Shoot, I wish I was tall! :thumbup:

You two look great together :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

awww Macwooly you guys look lovely!! I love tall well built men, not into skinny men! Im 5'10 and my hubby is 6'

my avatar photo is us a few years ago, Ive put on a little weight and hubby is loosing his hair a bit but we are still hot for eachother!!

how is everyone doing? sometimes I miss chatting on a thread then theres pages to catch up on so I get behind.


----------



## newmarriedgal

cebethel said:


> newmarriedgal said:
> 
> 
> oh cebethel - being the youngest of ten isn't easy. I just ignore most of it but I did ask one time when I was very happy after getting engaged, "isn't he so cute!" and she made a noise and said: uh, only you would think that. I told her I was the only one who matters!!!! Other sisters have made comments about his age (he's 54 now) and how he's too old and the kids will never know him because he's so old he won't be around too long and he has tired sperm and blah blah blah, it just goes on and on. I used to tell my mom I didn't appreciate it but she told me I was too touchy and I can't tell her not to say things because I'm her kid - she can say anything she wants to me.
> 
> oh well.....(cleansing breath), he's hot stuff to me and makes me incredibly happy. that's what life is about and I love him! :) Now if I can just get a BFP, my happiness will only increase 10-fold! :)
> 
> 
> That's it! We'll all be your new sisters!! :hug: Your "other" sisters need a giant kick in the pants :grr:Click to expand...

I love my new sisters!! thank you all for the support and the awesome pics of couples! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## bblve

What lovely couples!

Sarahincanada - What a beautiful natural shot - great pic!:thumbup:

Conina - I have to say (no offense ladies....) yours is definitely the hottie of the lot...mine included! :haha:

Thanks for sharing yourlselves ladies!


----------



## Indigo77

Wooly....yours is exactly as I pictured him...a big, cuddly Teddy bear of a man!
Sarah....you and your hubby make a lovely couple...Did you have an autumn wedding?

I wish I had pics of us on this iPad to share...


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> Wooly....yours is exactly as I pictured him...a big, cuddly Teddy bear of a man!
> Sarah....you and your hubby make a lovely couple...Did you have an autumn wedding?
> 
> I wish I had pics of us on this iPad to share...

I want an ipad! :thumbup:


----------



## cebethel

LOVE that pic Sarah! :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

It's my hubby's for work, but I have monopolized it...that's for sure...I never use our PC anymore....after 4 years at a desk for 80+ hours/week...I have developed a very strong aversion to desks and desktops....Luckily, he is ok using the laptop, except when he travels...The only thing I don't like is that there is no excel...and I have my bbt charts on excel....and I can't store any pics on it since it is for work...


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> Sarah....you and your hubby make a lovely couple...Did you have an autumn wedding?

we got married jan 3, that was my late dads birthday :cry:
it had been cold all week, but we had lovely sunshine on our day
I dont have many photos of hubby and I on my computer, but heres one more wedding one

I love seeing pics, more please!!!
 



Attached Files:







Picture 84.jpg
File size: 64.1 KB
Views: 42


----------



## Indigo77

sarahincanada said:


> I dont have many photos of hubby and I on my computer, but heres one more wedding one
> 
> I love seeing pics, more please!!!

I love goatees on men...my hubby has one...I find them very sexy...

My hubby looks A LOT like that guy on 'Parks and Recreation', though he gets mad when people say so...he thinks he's much more handsome...his sense of modesty goes out the window once in a while...will try to find a pic online...


----------



## Indigo77

Okay...here he is...but picture this guy with a goatee and a bit more gray....he is giving me dirty looks as he is standing over my shoulder right now...Sheeesh!

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_uiarJGT9bk8/TKh26VIkEYI/AAAAAAAABYw/gpEacmrLdO0/s1600/psmain.jpg


Yes! More pics please!


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> Okay...here he is...but picture this guy with a goatee and a bit more gray....he is giving me dirty looks as he is standing over my shoulder right now...Sheeesh!
> 
> https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_uiarJGT9bk8/TKh26VIkEYI/AAAAAAAABYw/gpEacmrLdO0/s1600/psmain.jpg
> 
> 
> Yes! More pics please!

HOT!!!!!!
I would like a photo of you please, so I can picture you when I talk to you!!


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> he is giving me dirty looks as he is standing over my shoulder right now...Sheeesh!

:wave::wave::wave: hi hot mr indigo77!!!



Indigo77 said:


> I love goatees on men...my hubby has one...I find them very sexy...

I force my hubby to wear facial hair as he looks like a baby without it. he is 9 years younger than me!!!!


----------



## Indigo77

sarahincanada said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> he is giving me dirty looks as he is standing over my shoulder right now...Sheeesh!
> 
> :wave::wave::wave: hi hot mr indigo77!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I love goatees on men...my hubby has one...I find them very sexy...Click to expand...
> 
> I force my hubby to wear facial hair as he looks like a baby without it. he is 9 years younger than me!!!!Click to expand...

Mine likes to shave his off when we vacation...so he doesn't have a goatee tan line at work...but I always force him to grow it back....But I would like to buy a piece of fabric and cut a hole in it for smooching....ouch!

And....Mr. Indigo :haha: smiled and says hello...


----------



## cebethel

Every now & then my DH grows a full beard............picture grizzly adams - that what DH ends up lookin like. Ok, not AS bad, but semi close. I told him that if he grows a beard like that again, I'm losing my razor & I'm goin "au naturel" :haha:

HAIRY PITS UNITE! :rofl:


----------



## cebethel

sarahincanada said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Okay...here he is...but picture this guy with a goatee and a bit more gray....he is giving me dirty looks as he is standing over my shoulder right now...Sheeesh!
> 
> https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_uiarJGT9bk8/TKh26VIkEYI/AAAAAAAABYw/gpEacmrLdO0/s1600/psmain.jpg
> 
> 
> Yes! More pics please!
> 
> HOT!!!!!!
> I would like a photo of you please, so I can picture you when I talk to you!!Click to expand...

I second & third the hotness!! :haha:


----------



## Lyvid

Awww! Love seeing the pics of you guys!:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

cebethel said:


> Every now & then my DH grows a full beard............picture grizzly adams - that what DH ends up lookin like. Ok, not AS bad, but semi close. I told him that if he grows a beard like that again, I'm losing my razor & I'm goin "au naturel" :haha:
> 
> HAIRY PITS UNITE! :rofl:

:haha: :haha:

Tell him it looks '

Spoiler
pubey
' ....and he'll keep it well- trimmed all the time...:haha:


----------



## LLbean

Ok Indigo, a bit late to the game but here is MY pick...always does the trick for me ;-)
https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_U65alAqYlCM/TP5a2dovXNI/AAAAAAAAAFk/lZlb8IZQrbs/s1600/marcus-schenkenberg-006.jpg
https://profile.ak.fbcdn.net/hprofile-ak-snc4/50254_24014918607_1184774_n.jpg

also him
https://images4.fanpop.com/image/photos/15400000/Alcide-alcide-herveaux-15453494-484-650.jpg
and him
https://www.blogomatic3000.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/05/bradley-cooper.jpg
and 
https://www.mycelebrityencounters.com/sites/mdarling/_files/Image/josh%20sexy%20pic.JPG
and last but not least
https://www.malestarz.com/uploads/photos/07b1ceefcdd53aed010d2edb1af01215a.jpg
.... and that is all I have to say about THAT! LOL


----------



## Indigo77

cebethel said:


> I second & third the hotness!! :haha:

 :haha:

Oh boy....I am telling him what you ladies are writing and he is trying not to grin like a fool...:roll:


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> Tell him it looks '
> 
> Spoiler
> pubey
> ' ....and he'll keep it well- trimmed all the time...:haha:


:rofl: I think I may have just literally peed in my pants :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

LL...u have perfect timing, actually...off to BD...and I am actually in the mood now....nighty-night...have a line on the OPK, as well....Wish us luck!


----------



## Lyvid

Indigo77 said:


> LL...u have perfect timing, actually...off to BD...and I am actually in the mood now....nighty-night...have a line on the OPK, as well....Wish us luck!

Good luck! Have fun! :sex: 
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Bubba3

Fantastic inspiration girls thanks so much :friends:, my hubby IS sexy but isn't it sad that sometimes I find it hard to switch off the ttc bit and just enjoy......determined now , you girls are brilliant ! And this is just in time as the dancing is about to begin in our house :winkwink: 
And HELLO mr indigo , bit leery of me but boys do it so why not us. V hot hubby lady :winkwink: can't tell you how great this place is always picks me up :kiss::rofl:


----------



## bblve

Indigo77 said:


> Okay...here he is...but picture this guy with a goatee and a bit more gray....he is giving me dirty looks as he is standing over my shoulder right now...Sheeesh!
> 
> https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_uiarJGT9bk8/TKh26VIkEYI/AAAAAAAABYw/gpEacmrLdO0/s1600/psmain.jpg
> 
> 
> Yes! More pics please!

Hubba-Hubba!!! - NICE!!


----------



## Bubba3

Go get em indigo :winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> LL...u have perfect timing, actually...off to BD...and I am actually in the mood now....nighty-night...have a line on the OPK, as well....Wish us luck!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Wendyk07

Am laughing this morning at my ticker saying the some women experience gas and flatulence. My hubby got up and opened the window to there maximum last night i was that bad. Even the quilt gave up and left the bed. God help my co-workers this morning coz am gonna blow. lol

Good luck all testers for today.

Wendy
x


----------



## Conina

Here's the ACTUAL one of me and DH. 2 years ago this weekend!! Another big bear - over 6 foot. Seems like a trend here!!
 



Attached Files:







Wedding 4.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## NorthStar

Loving all the pics ladies keep them coming!

My OH is no teddy bear, he's the exception to the big boys of this thread, 5'8" Scotsman, milky white skin, blue eyes and skinny! 

We're the same height so can look each other in the eye, and weigh about the same as well, in fact if I don't keep a rein on my chocolate consumption I'd probably outweigh him :growlmad:.

Ironically I've always went for big strapping lads in the past, but I'm so happy that I couldn't care less.


----------



## Jax41

Morning all :hi: have had such a chuckle over your posts last night and licked my lips a few times n all!! You lot really are great and both yourselves and your DH's/OH's look lovely!!! I've not got a pic of 'us' here at work but when I get home I'll find a good one and post.

So how we all doing then?

Good night for you then Indigo:thumbup::happydance: 

Macwooly you okay this morning?:flower: 

bblve - have you tested again????

Wendy - I know the feeling!! Since my BFPooo the other day I've not stopped and now I think they're turning into period ones.... 

newlymarriedgal - have you tested yet??

AFM - tested again this morning and BFN, think I'm out, surely if I was it should've showed up by now? And I had the usual 'Aunt Fanny' feeling last night and although no cramps today my lower back aches which I don't feel I can blame any longer on being bunged up!! 

BUT! What am I going to do next cycle, O at the weekend (great!!:happydance:) but DH at Hard Rock Calling in Hyde park Fri/Sat and will be fit for nothing...boooo :brat:

C'mon BFP'rs where are ya? We had a flurry of them and now nothing, I want more!!

Happy Friday everyone :laugh2:


----------



## AliGirl

Hi everyone. Hope you're all doing ok today - and it's Friday, yay!
Af arrived last night. It was something of a relief to be honest, as I was 2 days late and just knew I wasn't preggers, so just wanted her to come so that I could get on with this month's cycle. So, today is cd1 if anyone else out there wants to join me?
It's also a good thing as dh is away next weekend and my best friend is coming to stay, so now it means we can out and have a long girly lunch with lots of wine - yay!! See, there's always a positive!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jax41

AliGirl said:


> Hi everyone. Hope you're all doing ok today - and it's Friday, yay!
> Af arrived last night. It was something of a relief to be honest, as I was 2 days late and just knew I wasn't preggers, so just wanted her to come so that I could get on with this month's cycle. So, today is cd1 if anyone else out there wants to join me?
> It's also a good thing as dh is away next weekend and my best friend is coming to stay, so now it means we can out and have a long girly lunch with lots of wine - yay!! See, there's always a positive!! :happydance::happydance:

Love your PMA AliGirl :thumbup: and next weekend sounds fab!! I'm not CD1 yet but I soon will be - I'll let you know!:flower:x


----------



## Butterfly67

Loving seeing all of your pics here! Yesterday was a tough day on another thread for some of the lovely ladies - still thinking about them big time but nice to see some happy faces here and wishing everyone :dust: :)


----------



## Macwooly

Morning all :hi:

Sorry late logging on been at the vets with one of my doggies with a bad paw :( But it's not as bad as we thought and I have another appointment for her to have a check up on Monday but think the vet (she's more like a mate to be honest) just wants to know the results of my hpt I'm hoping to do Sunday :laugh2:

Ladies I must say all of you look fab and make such lovely couples with your OH/DHs who all look lovely :thumbup: 

Indigo glad you found your mojo last night and got busy :winkwink: Loads of :dust: for this to be your month :dust:

Aligirl sorry AF got you :hugs: Loads of :dust: for your new cycle

Wendy - is there a breeze in Scotland today?:rofl:

Jax - sorry it was another BFN :hugs: But not counting you out till AF arrives :hugs:

Sorry to any ladies I have missed but wishing you all well and sending :hugs: for any who need them and :dust: for all wanting/needing it :dust:

Well I don't know what is going on with my body but have decided to ignore it, not stress and wait for Sunday :) My temp is still above cover line today (dropped 0.02F) and no more spotting :) I really thought when I saw it yesterday that my month was done and AF would have shown up today but nothing :shrug:

Not sure how I will distract myself for 2 more days especially now my keep busy plans have changed but I'll find a way :)


----------



## Jax41

OMG Macwooly!!!! I'm 'trying' not to get mega excited for you sweets but I just can't help myself so I'm going to get it out my system :happydance::dance::headspin::juggle::fool::headspin: Nope still feeling it!!!! 

Well unless AF shows beforehand def NO MORE testing for me until Sunday so we could still be in this together:hugs:xXx


----------



## Jax41

Sorry, I forgot to send :kiss::kiss: to doggies paw, so glad it's not as bad as you thought x


----------



## NorthStar

Fingers crossed for you Macwooly! 

You deserve it, I saw how much BD you did on the chart - you've worked damned hard for this!


----------



## Macwooly

NorthStar said:


> Fingers crossed for you Macwooly!
> 
> You deserve it, I saw how much BD you did on the chart - you've worked damned hard for this!

Thanks :hugs: DH did need a break bless him :laugh2:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Morning Ladies! :hi:

I am so nauseous this morning I feel like I'm going to just get sick at any moment.... Haven't tested yet Jax, I am dying to but I'm trying to wait. :wacko:

Ali - sorry AF came but I'm with you: if AF comes for me on Monday I'm having a cocktail! Have fun with your best friend and lots of :wine:

Macwooly - you aren't out yet! still hoping you just tested too early!!!! :flower:

Northstar - I'm part Scottish so he sounds hunky to me! :) :) And my Charlie is stick thin too, about 25 pounds lighter than me - and he eats waaaaaay more than me!!!! I bake a ton so I will fatten him up! :laugh2:

I went to bed thinking ugh, what a day and woke up to so many handsome men and gorgeous women in the couple photos that how can i remain blah? My goodness ladies you married hunks! luckys! Ok, here is my guy - 
the first one he is waiting for me to walk down the aisle, the next one we are finally just married and the last is one of my favorites, just us. :kiss:

I love all my new sisters and hope everyone has a day as lovely as you all are!
 



Attached Files:







CAL.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 8









walk.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 9









couple.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Macwooly

Well your DH does NOT look 54 - you lucky lady :)

I didn't test just got spotting so assumed AF was on her way - she may still be and might be playing with me but if not here Sunday morning I will test :)

Sorry you felt nauseous but could be a good sign - FXed :dust:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Macwooly said:


> Well your DH does NOT look 54 - you lucky lady :)
> 
> I didn't test just got spotting so assumed AF was on her way - she may still be and might be playing with me but if not here Sunday morning I will test :)
> 
> Sorry you felt nauseous but could be a good sign - FXed :dust:

Thx Macwooly! I am lucky :)

I think AF likes to play with girls heads, so not fair. I hope the spotting will just be that and not develop into AF! :flower:

I'm hoping the nausea pays off, I would hate to just be sick!


----------



## NorthStar

Newmarriedgal I think your OH looks really nice!

Oh these skinny guys, I have to be careful not to join in with all the chocolate biscuit eating as I think I'd pile on the pounds if I ate like my OH. 

I've been trying to feed him up a bit too heh heh heh though I'm more feeding him fresh fruit and veg which it has to be said he's not that keen on! 

When we first got together he had the biggest collection of delivery/takeout menus I've ever seen!


----------



## Butterfly67

What a lovely couple you look NMG, and beautiful photos, congrats again :) 

I don't know how you are holding of testing, you must have so much willpower!! 

:dust:


----------



## bblve

Good Morning Ladies!:hi:

SO...tested today (14dpo) and got BFN! (Booooo!!!!) But I'm surprisingly ok with it this time. I don't have AF just yet but the Qtip test and my temp dive below cover have informed me that she will be her later today or tomorrow. So just waiting...:coffee:

Ali - just like you, I'm ready for AF to just get it over with & already looking forward to the next cycle.

July, here we come!!!! - who's with us?

Wendy- you are SUCH a crack up!!! Thanks for giving me my first morning giggle!:hugs:

Mac - glad the doggie is OK. Dogs are the BEST! 

Good luck & Stacks of BBD to all the gals testing & re-testing!:happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

Wendyk07 said:


> Am laughing this morning at my ticker saying the some women experience gas and flatulence. My hubby got up and opened the window to there maximum last night i was that bad. Even the quilt gave up and left the bed. God help my co-workers this morning coz am gonna blow. lol
> 
> Good luck all testers for today.
> 
> Wendy
> x

:rofl: :haha: :argh:


----------



## Macwooly

Bblve so sorry you got a BFN and that all the signs are saying AF is on the way :hugs: 

But loving your positive attitude and praying you get your BFP next cycle and that you have a successful pregnancy and get to hold your LO in 2012 :hugs: :dust: :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

ok ok ...here is MY hubby and I at the wedding...June 5th 2010


and more recently...this Easter


----------



## Macwooly

What a stunning couple you make :thumbup: And you look so beautiful on your wedding day :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> ok ok ...here is MY hubby and I at the wedding...June 5th 2010
> 
> 
> and more recently...this Easter

Wow u are so beautiful,hubby a bit of a hunk too,xxxxxx


----------



## LLbean

Thank you thank you!


----------



## bblve

LL - I agree with Desperado. 

Mac - Thanks for the support, from your mouth to God's ear! :winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

Newmarriedgal ,I love your photos thank u for sharing them with us ,u both look so lovely and incredibly happy,xxxxxx


----------



## cebethel

newmarriedgal said:


> Morning Ladies! :hi:
> 
> I am so nauseous this morning I feel like I'm going to just get sick at any moment.... Haven't tested yet Jax, I am dying to but I'm trying to wait. :wacko:
> 
> Ali - sorry AF came but I'm with you: if AF comes for me on Monday I'm having a cocktail! Have fun with your best friend and lots of :wine:
> 
> Macwooly - you aren't out yet! still hoping you just tested too early!!!! :flower:
> 
> Northstar - I'm part Scottish so he sounds hunky to me! :) :) And my Charlie is stick thin too, about 25 pounds lighter than me - and he eats waaaaaay more than me!!!! I bake a ton so I will fatten him up! :laugh2:
> 
> I went to bed thinking ugh, what a day and woke up to so many handsome men and gorgeous women in the couple photos that how can i remain blah? My goodness ladies you married hunks! luckys! Ok, here is my guy -
> the first one he is waiting for me to walk down the aisle, the next one we are finally just married and the last is one of my favorites, just us. :kiss:
> 
> I love all my new sisters and hope everyone has a day as lovely as you all are!

Ohhhhh!! These pictures are GORGEOUS! After seeing these pic's I know for sure your "other" sisters are nuts. Charlie IS a cutie! That last pic - the black & white one is precious :hugs:
Thank you so much for posting these. You & Charlie look amazing together!! :flower:


----------



## cebethel

Conina said:


> Here's the ACTUAL one of me and DH. 2 years ago this weekend!! Another big bear - over 6 foot. Seems like a trend here!!

GORGEOUS!! :hugs:


----------



## cebethel

AliGirl said:


> Hi everyone. Hope you're all doing ok today - and it's Friday, yay!
> Af arrived last night. It was something of a relief to be honest, as I was 2 days late and just knew I wasn't preggers, so just wanted her to come so that I could get on with this month's cycle. So, today is cd1 if anyone else out there wants to join me?
> It's also a good thing as dh is away next weekend and my best friend is coming to stay, so now it means we can out and have a long girly lunch with lots of wine - yay!! See, there's always a positive!! :happydance::happydance:

I'm sorry about AF :cry: WTG for staying positive though! :hugs:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Thank you all who have been so kind and sweet to me! I love seeing everyone's pictures too, we have a bunch of lovely, gorgeous women to match their on-line personality here and hunky hubbies!!! :) :)

I have been nauseous all day and wanting to cry at the drop of a hat and I can't take it any more I have to go :test:

be right back in 3 or so minutes!!!

[-o&lt;


----------



## bblve

newmarriedgal said:


> Thank you all who have been so kind and sweet to me! I love seeing everyone's pictures too, we have a bunch of lovely, gorgeous women to match their on-line personality here and hunky hubbies!!! :) :)
> 
> I have been nauseous all day and wanting to cry at the drop of a hat and I can't take it any more I have to go :test:
> 
> be right back in 3 or so minutes!!!
> 
> [-o&lt;


OMG New - how exciting!!! I hope you get your BFP!!!!:flower:


----------



## Lyvid

bblve said:


> newmarriedgal said:
> 
> 
> Thank you all who have been so kind and sweet to me! I love seeing everyone's pictures too, we have a bunch of lovely, gorgeous women to match their on-line personality here and hunky hubbies!!! :) :)
> 
> I have been nauseous all day and wanting to cry at the drop of a hat and I can't take it any more I have to go :test:
> 
> be right back in 3 or so minutes!!!
> 
> [-o&lt;
> 
> 
> OMG New - how exciting!!! I hope you get your BFP!!!!:flower:Click to expand...

:happydance: It's been over 10 minutes, I hope this is because you are too busy jumping around from happiness and excitement to post! FX'd! :dust:


----------



## newmarriedgal

OMG OMG!!!! :bfp:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20110610-00007.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## cebethel

newmarriedgal said:


> OMG OMG!!!! :bfp:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

OMG!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!! bfp!! bfp!! Congrats! AWESOME NEWS! :hugs::hugs:


BFP!!!! :flower:


----------



## Lyvid

newmarriedgal said:


> OMG OMG!!!! :bfp:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

OMG! So happy for you Newmarriedgal!!! :yipee::wohoo::yipee::wohoo:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Thank you both!! Yay!!! I'm so happy I'm crying so hard.

Now I'm off to buy a cinnamon bun and put it in the oven tonight so when Charlie get's home I'll tell him to look in the oven...wonder if he'll get the bun in the oven pun!

I'm shaking, scared, happy, happy and oh-so-happy.

I hope my positive will rub off on you all and you get that fab BFP! I'm still praying for you all!!!!!!!!!!

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## bblve

newmarriedgal said:


> OMG OMG!!!! :bfp:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

OHHHHH!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee::kiss::happydance::happydance:

So excited for you and your hubby!! I wish you a super HAPPY & HEALTHY 9months. :happydance:


----------



## littletike

OMG what a lovely set of posts and loving all the photos!! 

And wooooooooooooooo hooooooooooooooooo NMG - mahoosive congrats!!! :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin:

What did your lovely hubby say????

Gawd this is sooo exciting!

Been laughing my head off at all the posts and loving the pics so much!


----------



## LLbean

newmarriedgal...........OMG...CONGRATULATIONS!!!! WOO HOOO!!!!! YEAH!

PLEASE don't forget to post it on the BFP sticky of the 35+ Threads!!!!!


Keep them coming ladies!!!!!


----------



## Macwooly

newmarriedgal said:


> OMG OMG!!!! :bfp:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am so incredibly chuffed for you - CONGRATULATIONS :happydance::happydance:

Wishing you a happy; healthy and successful pregnancy :happydance:


----------



## Conina

Omg congratulations nmg!! [email protected] 9 months!


----------



## Conina

Oops I meant h and h but on phone so it didnt work


----------



## sarahincanada

newmarriedgal said:


> OMG OMG!!!! :bfp:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

OMG!!!!
I was going through all the posts and was about to post this..

newmarriedgal: love the photos! you both look so cute and SO in love

and then I see this post!!!

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:

amazing!!!!


----------



## Indigo77

OMG OMG OMG.....WAY TO GO! Now u can tell your sister to xxxx off! Your handsome hubby has still got it! Oh...and the 3 rd pic is my favorite, as well...so sweet and loving and romantic...

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> and more recently...this Easter

LL...we could be related!....It is so nice to see someone else my age with long- ass hair...My mother has been giving me grief for about a decade about cutting it...saying that it isn't proper for a woman my age. :roll:...my little sisters have given in...but my hubby loves it....and out of sheer rebellion to her incessant criticisms...I will keep wearing it long....:growlmad:

I didn't realize you were practically newlyweds! You make a lovely couple....And you look _at least_ 10 years younger than your age.


----------



## Indigo77

newmarriedgal said:


> Now I'm off to buy a cinnamon bun and put it in the oven tonight so when Charlie get's home I'll tell him to look in the oven...

 :haha: perfect! Can't wait to hear about his reaction...:hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> My mother has been giving me grief for about a decade about cutting it...saying that it isn't proper for a woman my age. :roll:...my little sisters have given in...but my hubby loves it...

wtf I didnt know people still thought that!!!! but its your mum so thats ok :flower: look at all the hot 'older' celebrities with long hair. Id understand perhaps if you are in your 80's or something but you are young!! I dont like it when people have it long and its all damaged but they are desperately holding on to their long hair, thats the only time I think 'cut it!!!!'

<<< p.s I had hair extensions at my wedding, my hair is a little frizzy naturally so cant keep it too long as it takes age to style


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> and more recently...this Easter
> 
> 
> LL...we could be related!....It is so nice to see someone else my age with long- ass hair...My mother has been giving me grief for about a decade about cutting it...saying that it isn't proper for a woman my age. :roll:...my little sisters have given in...but my hubby loves it....and out of sheer rebellion to her incessant criticisms...I will keep wearing it long....:growlmad:
> 
> I didn't realize you were practically newlyweds! You make a lovely couple....And you look _at least_ 10 years younger than your age.Click to expand...

I think I missed a bunch of photos as I was too excited about the bfp, but LL you are both gorgeous!!!


----------



## Indigo77

sarahincanada said:


> wtf I didnt know people still thought that!!!! but its your mum so thats ok :flower:

She has always been negative, super-critical and controlling...especially with me...My siblings just give in to shut her up...My hair is just one of a million things she doesn't like. I only see her once or twice a year now...so it's bearable....


----------



## Lyvid

sarahincanada said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> My mother has been giving me grief for about a decade about cutting it...saying that it isn't proper for a woman my age. :roll:...my little sisters have given in...but my hubby loves it...
> 
> wtf I didnt know people still thought that!!!! but its your mum so thats ok :flower: look at all the hot 'older' celebrities with long hair. Id understand perhaps if you are in your 80's or something but you are young!! I dont like it when people have it long and its all damaged but they are desperately holding on to their long hair, thats the only time I think 'cut it!!!!'
> 
> <<< p.s I had hair extensions at my wedding, my hair is a little frizzy naturally so cant keep it too long as it takes age to styleClick to expand...

Pfft to you mother Indigo! Long hair is lovely! I always figured I would cut mine once I had a baby so mine is still pretty long, just past my shoulders. It doesn't want to grow any longer and still look nice these days. I thought the pre-natal vitamins were supposed to make hair and nails grow awesome! Maybe you actually have to get pg for that to happen. 

Sarah I love your hair! Such a pretty colour! 

LL you are DH are a great looking couple!

Am gonna have DH help me get a pic up on here. All the ones I have on this laptop are HUGE and I have no clue how to re-size!


----------



## Lyvid

OK pics time! Me and DH on our wedding day, April 2010:
https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5067/5820026980_7c63290b54_z_d.jpg

And our whippet, Sammy, the ringbearer!
https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5108/5820026976_1884fbb249_z_d.jpg


----------



## LLbean

Thank all on the great compliments...I'm blushing now! I especially like (and agree hehehe) on the looking much younger comment:winkwink:

Lyvid GREAT pic and I LOVE that you used your puppy for the rings!!!! I so wanted to use my cat but he would not have cooperated that nicely...we just got the puppy in April so he was not available back then.


----------



## Indigo77

Lyv...u and your hubby are adorable! Love your bouquet and Sammy looks quite elegant...as a whippet should....


----------



## Indigo77

LL...u forgot to include my prediction in your siggy...:cry::haha:


----------



## Lyvid

LLbean said:


> Thank all on the great compliments...I'm blushing now! I especially like (and agree hehehe) on the looking much younger comment:winkwink:
> 
> Lyvid GREAT pic and I LOVE that you used your puppy for the rings!!!! I so wanted to use my cat but he would not have cooperated that nicely...we just got the puppy in April so he was not available back then.

The cat! :haha: I can't imagine any cat, ever, cooperating like that!

We had our ceremony in our backyard and I was shocked that neither of our two cats came up to us and meowed for attention during it! It would not have surprised me in the least. Neither of them are shy around people and the oldest will force herself on you when she wants attention while meowing loudly and insistently.:dohh:


----------



## Lyvid

Indigo77 said:


> Lyv...u and your hubby are adorable! Love your bouquet and Sammy looks quite elegant...as a whippet should....

Thank you! I actually did the bouquet myself! It was a very DIY wedding, potluck in the backyard, mum and I made the dress, DH built a gazebo for the ceremony. Lots of work but so worth it!

I think Sammy liked being all dressed up, he's a bit of a princess :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Lyvid said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Lyv...u and your hubby are adorable! Love your bouquet and Sammy looks quite elegant...as a whippet should....
> 
> Thank you! I actually did the bouquet myself! It was a very DIY wedding, potluck in the backyard, mum and I made the dress, DH built a gazebo for the ceremony. Lots of work but so worth it!
> 
> I think Sammy liked being all dressed up, he's a bit of a princess :haha:Click to expand...

Really? Wow! Good job! On the dress AND the bouquet.... Love the purple in the bouquet...Nice that you have a dad that can actually build a gazebo...


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> LL...u forgot to include my prediction in your siggy...:cry::haha:

oh my...did I miss your prediction? Please tell me again, I am so sorry!

UPDATE: so after searching all over I found it...you meant this one?


Indigo77 said:


> Hmm...let me look into my crystal ball...let's see....
> A :blue: for Grace in April and a :pink: for LL in May...:baby::baby:

hehehe if that was it...unless you meant MAY of 2012 the time has passed...but yes on the girl part ;-)


----------



## Lyvid

Indigo77 said:


> Lyvid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Lyv...u and your hubby are adorable! Love your bouquet and Sammy looks quite elegant...as a whippet should....
> 
> Thank you! I actually did the bouquet myself! It was a very DIY wedding, potluck in the backyard, mum and I made the dress, DH built a gazebo for the ceremony. Lots of work but so worth it!
> 
> I think Sammy liked being all dressed up, he's a bit of a princess :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Really? Wow! Good job! On the dress AND the bouquet.... Love the purple in the bouquet...Nice that you have a dad that can actually build a gazebo...Click to expand...

The dark purple is anemone. I'd never even bought them for flowers in the house before (I usually get some super fragrant roses at the farmers market, love them!) but the colour was so stunning! It was hubby that built the gazebo but dad could do it too. One of the attractive qualities about my DH is that he's so handy! Also that he's so attractive, to me at least! First time I met him 6 years ago we were both in other relationships but I thought "Ohhh, look at him!" :winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> sarahincanada said:
> 
> 
> wtf I didnt know people still thought that!!!! but its your mum so thats ok :flower:
> 
> She has always been negative, super-critical and controlling...especially with me...My siblings just give in to shut her up...My hair is just one of a million things she doesn't like. I only see her once or twice a year now...so it's bearable....Click to expand...

I feel like I cud have wrote this post,just the same for me and my mom,can I be your cyber mom then ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:I will look after u :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Lyvid said:


> OK pics time! Me and DH on our wedding day, April 2010:
> https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5067/5820026980_7c63290b54_z_d.jpg
> 
> And our whippet, Sammy, the ringbearer!
> https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5108/5820026976_1884fbb249_z_d.jpg

U look so beautiful,dog so cute,and dh is adorable,xxxxxx


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> I feel like I cud have wrote this post,just the same for me and my mom,can I be your cyber mom then ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:I will look after u :hugs::hugs:

Sure! We can look after each other..:hugs:


----------



## CheekyChick

:bfn:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> I feel like I cud have wrote this post,just the same for me and my mom,can I be your cyber mom then ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:I will look after u :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Sure! We can look after each other..:hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Congrats to newlymarriedgal, fab news, wow!

Loving all the photos of everyone I can picture you all now, really enjoying that.

Because I got stalked online by my abusive ex husband a few years back I'm a bit shy about putting my photo up on a public forum, but I'm happy to email my pic if anyone wants to see what we look like:wacko:.

AFM, last night I finally got the ov cramps and the dark line on the opk, my OH was crippled with back pain and unable to DTD, so the window of opportunity is closed this cycle.

Was upset as the exact same thing happened last month (cycle 1 TTC), I almost had tears last night but managed to keep a lid on it, just :cry:


----------



## Wendyk07

newmarriedgal said:


> OMG OMG!!!! :bfp:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

Congratulation hun. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months.

Wendy
x


----------



## Wendyk07

Loving all the pics on here. Such hunky hubbys and beautiful weeding pics. 

My DH is a wee fat baldy scotsman (his words) lol and i aint no super model so i'll spare you the horror show. 

So please for newmarried

Wendy
x


----------



## Wendyk07

CheekyChick said:


> :bfn:

Hi cheeky,

Its still early yet hun. Chin up.

Your not out till AF shows her ugly face.

Good luck

Wendy
x


----------



## Desperado167

Wendyk07 said:


> Loving all the pics on here. Such hunky hubbys and beautiful weeding pics.
> 
> My DH is a wee fat baldy scotsman (his words) lol and i aint no super model so i'll spare you the horror show.
> 
> So please for newmarried
> 
> Wendy
> x

Am sure u are both as beautiful and sweet as wot u sound,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Was out last night at my friends 40th birthday party. Didnt get home till gone 2am. Am shattered. The cat managed to open the curtain slightly so when my DS saw that it was daylight at 5:30am it was time to get up. Need :sleep:

Hubby has the shits. Theres a bug going around and it looks like hes got it so hes sleeping like a baby upstair while i run around playing chases with a very active toddler.

I'm not having second thoughts about ttc#2 but on days like this i do wonder how i will cope.

Gotta go before the cat looses a tail (he's chasing one of them around the kitchen).

Good luck to all today's testers.

Wendy
x


----------



## Macwooly

CheekyChick said:


> :bfn:

Sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

NorthStar said:


> Congrats to newlymarriedgal, fab news, wow!
> 
> Loving all the photos of everyone I can picture you all now, really enjoying that.
> 
> Because I got stalked online by my abusive ex husband a few years back I'm a bit shy about putting my photo up on a public forum, but I'm happy to email my pic if anyone wants to see what we look like:wacko:.
> 
> AFM, last night I finally got the ov cramps and the dark line on the opk, my OH was crippled with back pain and unable to DTD, so the window of opportunity is closed this cycle.
> 
> Was upset as the exact same thing happened last month (cycle 1 TTC), I almost had tears last night but managed to keep a lid on it, just :cry:

So sorry for this cycle :hugs:

I understand the cyber stalking and fear of putting a photo up as my ex husband stalked me in person and by cyberspace but thankfully he has been quiet for 5 years :)


----------



## Macwooly

Well this was me and DH on our wedding day in July 2007

I had a DIY wedding as well and did the flowers myself. And each man in the wedding party had a different tie but with a cartoon theme - DH had the Simpsons and in memory of my dad I wrapped my bouquet in the tie he would have worn which was a Road Runner/Wyle E Cayote tie :)

And ladies I too have long hair :happydance: Mine is almost waist length and has grown about 2 inches in the 3 months I've been taking prenatals :)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1892.JPG
File size: 88.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## AliGirl

Congratulations newmarried girl - that's fantastic news. So excited for you! Best of luck for the next 9 months. Keep us posted on your progress. Xx


----------



## Bubba3

Hi girls , been lurking on this thread , mind if I add my test day will be 29 th although I always show up a positive ages after af is due ? 
I'm a bit excited because this is the first time I've had ewcm and today day 9 first day of testing got a positive opk . Been doing some dancing that's for sure. 
I love your photo macwooly . As someone else who didn't have her dad there on the day , I love how you remembered him.


----------



## cebethel

Macwooly said:


> Well this was me and DH on our wedding day in July 2007
> 
> I had a DIY wedding as well and did the flowers myself. And each man in the wedding party had a different tie but with a cartoon theme - DH had the Simpsons and in memory of my dad I wrapped my bouquet in the tie he would have worn which was a Road Runner/Wyle E Cayote tie :)
> 
> And ladies I too have long hair :happydance: Mine is almost waist length and has grown about 2 inches in the 3 months I've been taking prenatals :)

Awww man! Gorgeous! Lovin everything about this pic! You all beautiful in that dress, hubby all handsome in his suit :hugs: the flowers are gorgeous!


----------



## Bubba3

:haha:
Cebethel , your posts always crack me up . The fingers up on bad day thread got me going . They drive like nutters here so they had better watch out now


----------



## Butterfly67

Massive congrats to Beth, those symptoms always sounded really promising! And that thing about the bun in the oven is a great idea - how did hubby take that?!

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## GMATP 2011

Newmarriedgal! Congratulations! I too am so excited to let you all know, I had a blood test yesterday 15 days after my second iui and we got a BFP!:happydance::happydance::happydance: 

I know I just joined you all here only recently, but I am 37 and DH is 43 and we have been ttc since Feb 2009. It has been a journey to say the least! Baby dust to all and I have you all in my prayers that you BFP is just around the corner.

God Makes All Things Possible 2011!


----------



## Grumblebea

Unfortunately my BFP has turned into an :angel: I got my BFP last Friday, went in for my 1st HCG levels on Tuesday which was 14 (very low), repeated on Thursday which was 5 and then Friday AF got me. I'm sad but have to try and keep my head up and try again. Congrats on all the BFP and GL to all the rest.


----------



## Macwooly

GMATP 2011 said:


> Newmarriedgal! Congratulations! I too am so excited to let you all know, I had a blood test yesterday 15 days after my second iui and we got a BFP!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I know I just joined you all here only recently, but I am 37 and DH is 43 and we have been ttc since Feb 2009. It has been a journey to say the least! Baby dust to all and I have you all in my prayers that you BFP is just around the corner.
> 
> God Makes All Things Possible 2011!

Congratulations :happydance: Praying you have a happy; healthy and successful pregnancy x


----------



## Macwooly

Grumblebea said:


> Unfortunately my BFP has turned into an :angel: I got my BFP last Friday, went in for my 1st HCG levels on Tuesday which was 14 (very low), repeated on Thursday which was 5 and then Friday AF got me. I'm sad but have to try and keep my head up and try again. Congrats on all the BFP and GL to all the rest.

So sorry to hear that :hugs: Please be kind to yourself and allow yourself time to heal from this :hugs: Praying you don't wait too long for your successful BFP :hugs:


----------



## Natsby

Grumblebea said:


> Unfortunately my BFP has turned into an :angel: I got my BFP last Friday, went in for my 1st HCG levels on Tuesday which was 14 (very low), repeated on Thursday which was 5 and then Friday AF got me. I'm sad but have to try and keep my head up and try again. Congrats on all the BFP and GL to all the rest.

:hugs: so sorry for your loss. Poor you if there was anything i could do or say to make you feel better I would, but i know from experience that the only thing that helps is time. Take care of yourself and come here if you need a shoulder to cry on.


----------



## Macwooly

Well I'm expecting AF tomorrow :( Got spotting again today but unlike a few days ago this is the same spotting I get 24 hours before AF plus major mood swings; crisp & chocolate craving and want a G&T so badly. 

So onto next cycle when my testing day will be near DH's birthday :)


----------



## GMATP 2011

Grumblebea said:


> Unfortunately my BFP has turned into an :angel: I got my BFP last Friday, went in for my 1st HCG levels on Tuesday which was 14 (very low), repeated on Thursday which was 5 and then Friday AF got me. I'm sad but have to try and keep my head up and try again. Congrats on all the BFP and GL to all the rest.

Grumblebea, I am so sorry. Take good care of yourself during this time.:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

GMATP 2011 CONGRATS many!!!

GRUMBLEBEA...so sorry to hear...hugs

Macwooly...hope AF stays away for you


----------



## sarahincanada

GMATP 2011 said:


> Newmarriedgal! Congratulations! I too am so excited to let you all know, I had a blood test yesterday 15 days after my second iui and we got a BFP!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I know I just joined you all here only recently, but I am 37 and DH is 43 and we have been ttc since Feb 2009. It has been a journey to say the least! Baby dust to all and I have you all in my prayers that you BFP is just around the corner.
> 
> God Makes All Things Possible 2011!

OMG Im so happy for you! you deserve it after the wait you have had! makes me happy that if clomid doesnt work Im trying IUI in the fall and so hope to get my bfp this year :happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
congrats!!


----------



## sarahincanada

Macwooly said:


> Well this was me and DH on our wedding day in July 2007
> 
> I had a DIY wedding as well and did the flowers myself. And each man in the wedding party had a different tie but with a cartoon theme - DH had the Simpsons and in memory of my dad I wrapped my bouquet in the tie he would have worn which was a Road Runner/Wyle E Cayote tie :)
> 
> And ladies I too have long hair :happydance: Mine is almost waist length and has grown about 2 inches in the 3 months I've been taking prenatals :)

awwwwww you are just the cutest couple!!! :cloud9:


----------



## sarahincanada

Grumblebea said:


> Unfortunately my BFP has turned into an :angel: I got my BFP last Friday, went in for my 1st HCG levels on Tuesday which was 14 (very low), repeated on Thursday which was 5 and then Friday AF got me. I'm sad but have to try and keep my head up and try again. Congrats on all the BFP and GL to all the rest.

very sorry to hear that, big :hugs:
you are usually very fertile after so Im keeping my fingers crossed that next cycle is your forever baby :hugs:


----------



## Natsby

sarahincanada said:


> Grumblebea said:
> 
> 
> Unfortunately my BFP has turned into an :angel: I got my BFP last Friday, went in for my 1st HCG levels on Tuesday which was 14 (very low), repeated on Thursday which was 5 and then Friday AF got me. I'm sad but have to try and keep my head up and try again. Congrats on all the BFP and GL to all the rest.
> 
> very sorry to hear that, big :hugs:
> you are usually very fertile after so Im keeping my fingers crossed that next cycle is your forever baby :hugs:Click to expand...

That is true, plus new research shows that if you conceive in the first four months after a mc your chances of a sticky bean are much higher. So fingers crossed for you Grumlebea


----------



## Lyvid

GMATP 2011 said:


> Newmarriedgal! Congratulations! I too am so excited to let you all know, I had a blood test yesterday 15 days after my second iui and we got a BFP!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I know I just joined you all here only recently, but I am 37 and DH is 43 and we have been ttc since Feb 2009. It has been a journey to say the least! Baby dust to all and I have you all in my prayers that you BFP is just around the corner.
> 
> God Makes All Things Possible 2011!

Congratulations GMATP! Happy and healthy 9 months to you! :happydance:


----------



## Lyvid

Grumblebea said:


> Unfortunately my BFP has turned into an :angel: I got my BFP last Friday, went in for my 1st HCG levels on Tuesday which was 14 (very low), repeated on Thursday which was 5 and then Friday AF got me. I'm sad but have to try and keep my head up and try again. Congrats on all the BFP and GL to all the rest.

:hugs: So very sorry Grumblebea. :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Wendy can you delete off my test date of 22 June.

And the AF :witch: has truly arrived this afternoon (no ignoring her or mistaking her) so June wasn't my month.

But DH and I have a plan and are ready for another month of trying as we know we will get our BFP and that it will allow for us to have a 2012 baby :thumbup:

Plus I still want Indigo's prediction to come true :baby::baby::baby: :thumbup:


----------



## GMATP 2011

sarahincanada said:


> GMATP 2011 said:
> 
> 
> Newmarriedgal! Congratulations! I too am so excited to let you all know, I had a blood test yesterday 15 days after my second iui and we got a BFP!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I know I just joined you all here only recently, but I am 37 and DH is 43 and we have been ttc since Feb 2009. It has been a journey to say the least! Baby dust to all and I have you all in my prayers that you BFP is just around the corner.
> 
> God Makes All Things Possible 2011!
> 
> OMG Im so happy for you! you deserve it after the wait you have had! makes me happy that if clomid doesnt work Im trying IUI in the fall and so hope to get my bfp this year :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance
> congrats!!Click to expand...

Thank you so much! Rooting for you that this cycle is the one!


----------



## sarahincanada

Macwooly said:


> Wendy can you delete off my test date of 22 June.
> 
> And the AF :witch: has truly arrived this afternoon (no ignoring her or mistaking her) so June wasn't my month.
> 
> But DH and I have a plan and are ready for another month of trying as we know we will get our BFP and that it will allow for us to have a 2012 baby :thumbup:
> 
> Plus I still want Indigo's prediction to come true :baby::baby::baby: :thumbup:

awww too bad, but you mentioned next month is DH birthday so what an amazing gift! and dont forget, every period is just one step nearer YOUR month :flower:


----------



## Macwooly

Yeap if my cycle has settled correctly which I think it has AF will be due 7 July but DH's birthday is 10 July so we've agreed I will wait till then to test :thumbup:

But I must not build it up in my mind as then I will be crushed if AF turns up or I get a BFN.

And as you say Sarah every AF is a step closer to my AF month :thumbup:

But we have started to research fertility treatments just in case our doctor was right and we won't see a BFP without IVF. We hope it will happen naturally but I love my DH for saying we can research things :)


----------



## sarahincanada

Macwooly said:


> Yeap if my cycle has settled correctly which I think it has AF will be due 7 July but DH's birthday is 10 July so we've agreed I will wait till then to test :thumbup:
> 
> But I must not build it up in my mind as then I will be crushed if AF turns up or I get a BFN.
> 
> And as you say Sarah every AF is a step closer to my AF month :thumbup:
> 
> But we have started to research fertility treatments just in case our doctor was right and we won't see a BFP without IVF. We hope it will happen naturally but I love my DH for saying we can research things :)

as time goes by I am more and more excited to just get on with it and do everything I can to get a bfp and so that includes some 'help'. of course we would all love a natural BFP but the way Im thinking is for my first lets do all we can asap, and then after we can try for years naturally for a 2nd as we would already have a child. thats just my thinking and I know a lot of you are a lot more patient than me!!!

Im going to try IUI in September if Clomid doesnt work and then probably IVF in the new year.


----------



## Indigo77

NorthStar said:


> Congrats to newlymarriedgal, fab news, wow!
> 
> Loving all the photos of everyone I can picture you all now, really enjoying that.
> 
> Because I got stalked online by my abusive ex husband a few years back I'm a bit shy about putting my photo up on a public forum, but I'm happy to email my pic if anyone wants to see what we look like:wacko:.
> 
> AFM, last night I finally got the ov cramps and the dark line on the opk, my OH was crippled with back pain and unable to DTD, so the window of opportunity is closed this cycle.
> 
> Was upset as the exact same thing happened last month (cycle 1 TTC), I almost had tears last night but managed to keep a lid on it, just :cry:

Understand about the stalking part...people can be evil...can't be too careful these days...

Sorry that your hubby wasn't up for it...2 cycles in a row...is his back any better today...or did your temp already go up?


----------



## NorthStar

Thanks Lyvid, it's pretty rotten luck, yeah my temp was up 0.5C this morning so my egg is well and truly past it's useby date, ironically earlier in the week when I was expecting to ov we were at it like rabbits, sigh :nope:

I had a really good moan about it to you ladies and also to my only TTC friend, and I'm feeling a bit better about it now, next time he's home he's banned from gardening that's for sure.

Grumblebea, so very sorry to hear of your loss :hugs:

GMTAP congratulations :happydance:

Macwooly sorry to hear AF arrived damn I had big hopes for you this month girl :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Macwooly said:


> Well this was me and DH on our wedding day in July 2007
> 
> I had a DIY wedding as well and did the flowers myself. And each man in the wedding party had a different tie but with a cartoon theme - DH had the Simpsons and in memory of my dad I wrapped my bouquet in the tie he would have worn which was a Road Runner/Wyle E Cayote tie :)
> 
> And ladies I too have long hair :happydance: Mine is almost waist length and has grown about 2 inches in the 3 months I've been taking prenatals :)

Beautiful picture....are those call lillies?.....love love love calla lilies!...loved that you wrapped them in your dad's tie....the cartoon character tie idea is hilarious...and YAY...another long haired lass! :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

GMATP 2011 said:


> Newmarriedgal! Congratulations! I too am so excited to let you all know, I had a blood test yesterday 15 days after my second iui and we got a BFP!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I know I just joined you all here only recently, but I am 37 and DH is 43 and we have been ttc since Feb 2009. It has been a journey to say the least! Baby dust to all and I have you all in my prayers that you BFP is just around the corner.
> 
> God Makes All Things Possible 2011!

Congrats! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
Yes, that's a very long road, indeed...i hope you have a H&H 9 months. :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Grumblebea said:


> Unfortunately my BFP has turned into an :angel: I got my BFP last Friday, went in for my 1st HCG levels on Tuesday which was 14 (very low), repeated on Thursday which was 5 and then Friday AF got me. I'm sad but have to try and keep my head up and try again. Congrats on all the BFP and GL to all the rest.

:nope:...So very sorry...:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Macwooly said:


> But I must not build it up in my mind as then I will be crushed if AF turns up or I get a BFN.
> 
> But we have started to research fertility treatments just in case our doctor was right and we won't see a BFP without IVF. We hope it will happen naturally but I love my DH for saying we can research things :)

I don't build it up at all...I have it in mind that it will take 10-12 months...so I fully expect a BFN, as this is only cycle #4..but I am certain I will be a basket case if cycle #12 is a BFN...I also fully expect a miscarriage at some point....

wow...I just read what I wrote and it sounds a bit negative...but I am really not...I think I am really just being realistic after all the research I have done...Maybe I should stop researching....:shrug:

Anyway...tell your hubby IUIs are not that expensive...happy for you that he's open to it...fully expect that he would be.....Mr Wooly is a Teddy bear....


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> Beautiful picture....are those call lillies?.....love love love calla lilies!...loved that you wrapped them in your dad's tie....the cartoon character tie idea is hilarious...and YAY...another long haired lass! :hugs:

They were calla lillies and the day after the wedding I went and placed them on his grave. 

We did have a video in his memory which the minster talked up a storm and everyone thought it was going to be a weepy of photos and his favourite music but NO it was a Road Runner cartoon :laugh2: 

My dad would be furious if I hadn't done something fun in his memory. I'm not sure why people were shocked as the order of service clearly stated my entrance music was by "The Wombles". For any non-UK ladies who may not know who the Wombles are: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Wombles :laugh2:


----------



## Wendyk07

Grumblebea, so very sorry to hear of your loss :hugs:

GMTAP congratulations hun, Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 Months.:happydance:

Macwooly sorry to hear the witch got you.:hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> But I must not build it up in my mind as then I will be crushed if AF turns up or I get a BFN.
> 
> But we have started to research fertility treatments just in case our doctor was right and we won't see a BFP without IVF. We hope it will happen naturally but I love my DH for saying we can research things :)
> 
> I don't build it up at all...I have it in mind that it will take 10-12 months...so I fully expect a BFN, as this is only cycle #4..but I am certain I will be a basket case if cycle #12 is a BFN...I also fully expect a miscarriage at some point....
> 
> wow...I just read what I wrote and it sounds a bit negative...but I am really not...I think I am really just being realistic after all the research I have done...Maybe I should stop researching....:shrug:
> 
> Anyway...tell your hubby IUIs are not that expensive...happy for you that he's open to it...fully expect that he would be.....Mr Wooly is a Teddy bear....Click to expand...

Doesn't sound negative at all but realistic :thumbup: Reading this site I have prepared both myself and DH that a miscarriage may occur and that I believe will help me if one every happens.

Looking around we have found a good hospital near us which will take private patients and they charge approx £900 for IUI and £1650 for IVF (but I suspect they may be some costs which aren't mentioned) and will accept patients up to 52 years old. 

Once we've been TTC for 6 months we will start to get the tests available on the NHS to determine what is going on with us and what options may be available to us then we'll see where we go from there.

But I am one of those people who loves to have as much information as possible before committing to anything - I must drive my DH nuts :D


----------



## Indigo77

Those costs are quite reasonable! It would be much more expensive here in the US...It's a smart game plan...I think I need to have another chat with the hubby.....between you and Sarah being so proactive...I am feeling inspired...


----------



## newmarriedgal

Butterfly67 said:


> Massive congrats to Beth, those symptoms always sounded really promising! And that thing about the bun in the oven is a great idea - how did hubby take that?!
> 
> :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


Thank you all who are so excited for me...too many people to mention and that makes me feel so blessed.... :flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:

When charlie got home I greeted him in the kitchen with a big hug and told him I wanted him to look in the oven.... it took him about 30 seconds to get it and the smile on his face before the big bear hug was beautiful!! I then pulled out the test and showed him - he was so happy and smiling all night.... and then we had some celebratory :sex: ... a few times..... :blush::blush::blush: little spotting this morning to so told hubby to go easy on me from now on! :haha::haha::haha::haha:

Macwooly - I'm so sorry AF came, darn!!!! BUT your wedding photo is beautiful, you both look so happy! You can't tell from my wedding pics but my hair is very long and curly, down below the back bra strap and hubby has already told me: don't you dare cut it! He likes the 1980's big wild hair :rofl:

For all who are testing this week and for those who have to wait until next month: fingers, toes, arms, legs, and eyes are crossed for all of you!!!!


----------



## newmarriedgal

GMATP 2011 said:


> Newmarriedgal! Congratulations! I too am so excited to let you all know, I had a blood test yesterday 15 days after my second iui and we got a BFP!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I know I just joined you all here only recently, but I am 37 and DH is 43 and we have been ttc since Feb 2009. It has been a journey to say the least! Baby dust to all and I have you all in my prayers that you BFP is just around the corner.
> 
> God Makes All Things Possible 2011!

SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!! YAYAYAYAY!!! :flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## bblve

Hi Ladies - 

Mac - sorry about AF. Your wedding picture is lovely, you and your hubby make a beautiful couple! Thank you for sharing that. 

Grumblebea - I'm very sorry for your loss. :hugs:

GMATP - Congratulations!!

Good luck to all who are testing and to those of us moving on to July. :hugs:


----------



## cebethel

Grumblebea said:


> Unfortunately my BFP has turned into an :angel: I got my BFP last Friday, went in for my 1st HCG levels on Tuesday which was 14 (very low), repeated on Thursday which was 5 and then Friday AF got me. I'm sad but have to try and keep my head up and try again. Congrats on all the BFP and GL to all the rest.

OMG, nooooo :cry: I'm so so sorry for your loss :hugs: :hugs: If you need anything at all, please let me know :flower:


----------



## cebethel

Macwooly said:


> Wendy can you delete off my test date of 22 June.
> 
> And the AF :witch: has truly arrived this afternoon (no ignoring her or mistaking her) so June wasn't my month.
> 
> But DH and I have a plan and are ready for another month of trying as we know we will get our BFP and that it will allow for us to have a 2012 baby :thumbup:
> 
> Plus I still want Indigo's prediction to come true :baby::baby::baby: :thumbup:

Ohhh man! :cry: Im sorry mr & mrs macwooley.Blasted freakin stupid AF :(


----------



## Macwooly

Thanks Cebethel :hugs: 

I was sort of expecting her for a couple of days so I had my head round it and DH & I have had some really good; long talks and have a game plan so we're feeling confident :)

How are you today?


----------



## cebethel

Macwooly said:


> Thanks Cebethel :hugs:
> 
> I was sort of expecting her for a couple of days so I had my head round it and DH & I have had some really good; long talks and have a game plan so we're feeling confident :)
> 
> How are you today?

I have some spotting today, decided to temp again & my temp went up, so I dont know what on earth is going on :wacko:

I think AF is on its way......not due for until Wednesday tho, akk :(


----------



## Macwooly

Oh keeping all crossed that it's a good sign and you get your BFP :hugs: :dust: :hugs:


----------



## cebethel

Macwooly said:


> Oh keeping all crossed that it's a good sign and you get your BFP :hugs: :dust: :hugs:

Thanx Alex! But I don't "feel" like this month is my month. Thats ok! I bought some supplies today. A few tests, cb digi hpt's plus a first response fertility test :thumbup: Got my preseed & softcups so I'm ready to go!! :winkwink:


----------



## Macwooly

Glad you have a plan and I'll be there cheering you on next month :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

omg I can barely keep up, I was just on here this morning and theres already a million things I want to respond to!!!



Indigo77 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> But I must not build it up in my mind as then I will be crushed if AF turns up or I get a BFN.
> 
> But we have started to research fertility treatments just in case our doctor was right and we won't see a BFP without IVF. We hope it will happen naturally but I love my DH for saying we can research things :)
> 
> I don't build it up at all...I have it in mind that it will take 10-12 months...so I fully expect a BFN, as this is only cycle #4..but I am certain I will be a basket case if cycle #12 is a BFN...I also fully expect a miscarriage at some point....
> 
> wow...I just read what I wrote and it sounds a bit negative...but I am really not...I think I am really just being realistic after all the research I have done...Maybe I should stop researching....:shrug:Click to expand...

you know for me as time goes on Im so expecting my period that I am less crushed as time goes on, if that makes sense. I just expect my period, and then the month I get my bfp I will be bowled over in shock. I prefer it this way as its less devestating, the first few months I so thought I was pregnant but that soon stopped when I realized symptoms mean nothing.

Its good you are realistic and you are a lot like me, however we do have to realize that these message boards are full of people who are having problems, and is not really a good sample of the general population. when I get my bfp I will be terrified and thinking I have a high risk of MC, meanwhile someone not on these message boards probably wont have such severe thoughts.



Macwooly said:


> Looking around we have found a good hospital near us which will take private patients and they charge approx £900 for IUI and £1650 for IVF (but I suspect they may be some costs which aren't mentioned) and will accept patients up to 52 years old.

I think the drugs for IVF are what drive up the price and are in the thousands. Here in Canada its just $350 for IVF (220 pounds) and I asked the nurse oh how about other hidden costs but she said there are none. Someone on these boards from canada had mentioned the sperm washing costs on top of that, but if Im asking the nurse the price of IUI then the sperm would be washed for that procedure so surely included in the price she gave me and when I questioned her about additional costs.

IVF with the drugs is $8000 and up (5000 pounds) so thats why I think the drugs is what will put your price way over, as IVF should be way more expensive that IUI in comparison.

Its good to have all your options, Ive been researching for a while too.



Indigo77 said:


> Those costs are quite reasonable! It would be much more expensive here in the US...It's a smart game plan...I think I need to have another chat with the hubby.....between you and Sarah being so proactive...I am feeling inspired...

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
I tell ya, if I sail through this clomid stuff Im going to shout it from the rooftops!!! the poor drug has such a bad name and its always the negative thats thrown around on here. 2 pills down and I feel GREAT. hope it doesnt all go downhill!!!



newmarriedgal said:


> When charlie got home I greeted him in the kitchen with a big hug and told him I wanted him to look in the oven.... it took him about 30 seconds to get it and the smile on his face before the big bear hug was beautiful!! I then pulled out the test and showed him - he was so happy and smiling all night.... and then we had some celebratory :sex: ... a few times..... :blush::blush::blush: little spotting this morning to so told hubby to go easy on me from now on! :haha::haha::haha::haha:

awwwwwww how cute!!!! so happy for you both



cebethel said:


> I have some spotting today, decided to temp again & my temp went up, so I dont know what on earth is going on :wacko:
> 
> I think AF is on its way......not due for until Wednesday tho, akk :(

your chart looks promising, could be the famous implantation dip at 10dpo, will have to see how your temps do, keeping everything crossed for you!!!

phew I think Ive caught up!


----------



## salimar

Hi all. Testing yesterday and saw a :bfn: used a FRER. :( Thinking positive though as AF isn't due til Monday. :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: to all


----------



## Macwooly

salimar said:


> Hi all. Testing yesterday and saw a :bfn: used a FRER. :( Thinking positive though as AF isn't due til Monday. :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: to all

:hugs: Hope you see a BFP on Monday :dust:


----------



## cebethel

You ladies are the bestest! I've pretty much convinced myself AF is on its way.......I'm ok with it. Bring on the next cycle!!! :thumbup: I'm gonna try & work on some ttc clipart (I draw for a semi living...lol) I'll let you all know what I come up with :flower:

Hope everyone has a great weekend! Remember: THINK "+" POSITIVE!! :happydance:

Baby dust to all! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Lyvid

Cebethel, Salimar and any of the other gals waiting another day or two to try again for the test FX'd! :dust: We need more BFP's this month!

Sarah, I've gotten to that point too where I just expect my period this month. It's a bit less stressful, at least today... We'll see how zen I can be about it next week, I still have 15 Wandfo hpt's LOL!

Macwooly, so sad AF has arrived. :hugs: Glad you and DH (what an adorable couple you are btw!) had a good long talk and have a plan. It does feel better to have a plan! Love the tie for your dad, very sweet, and love the Wombles!

Too much to try and catch up on so for all that I missed :dust: for you wherever you are in your cycle!


----------



## Indigo77

cebethel said:


> I have some spotting today, decided to temp again & my temp went up, so I dont know what on earth is going on :wacko:
> 
> I think AF is on its way......not due for until Wednesday tho, akk :(

Looked at your chart...Do you usually spot in the LP? The dip with the spotting and the temp rise makes me think implantation...and not stupid bloody freaking AF...FXed and :dust:


----------



## Indigo77

sarahincanada said:


> you are a lot like me, however we do have to realize that these message boards are full of people who are having problems, and is not really a good sample of the general population. when I get my bfp I will be terrified and thinking I have a high risk of MC, meanwhile someone not on these message boards probably wont have such severe thoughts.
> 
> YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
> I tell ya, if I sail through this clomid stuff Im going to shout it from the rooftops!!! the poor drug has such a bad name and its always the negative thats thrown around on here. 2 pills down and I feel GREAT. hope it doesnt all go downhill!!!

yep, I get the same sense...that we think alike...and u're right, need to remember that many people here are having issues

I was going to ask you about the clomid side affects on your thread...good to know that things are going well


----------



## Indigo77

cebethel said:


> You ladies are the bestest! I've pretty much convinced myself AF is on its way.......I'm ok with it. Bring on the next cycle!!! :thumbup: I'm gonna try & work on some ttc clipart (I draw for a semi living...lol) I'll let you all know what I come up with :flower:
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend! Remember: THINK "+" POSITIVE!! :happydance:
> 
> Baby dust to all! :dust::dust::dust:

ooh...looking forward to the clipart :happydance:


----------



## Bubba3

Hi girls this thread is brilliant. Sarah your like a voice of reason , I think I'm getting this way . It's a protective mechanism I think. Last month I was so convinced and cried hard when af came. I'm not symptom spotting anymore , it drives me too crazy and makes me a different person. I don't do early tests anymore either just because I'm a late shower anyway. Like you say this way the fall is a little lower ( not always ) and when we get that positive well be over the moon. I keep reminding myself even if we get the timing right nature gives us a one in four chance ! Having said all that it's not to say i don't have my obsessive moments where I do the psycho head spinning green vomit ttc thing ! Good luck all you testers .:dust::dust::dust: 
cebethel , your a lady with a plan , go for it


----------



## Indigo77

Hi Ladies...How is everyone? Just learned that my inlaws may be buying a winter home here...:saywhat: We just got off the phone with them. Mr. Indigo had 3 G+T and I had 2 Whiskey + Cokes....and we don't drink much and are now a bit :drunk: I know we're not supposed to...BDing tonight...but...:shrug: 

My opk was light on Thursday, darker yesterday, and light again today...I am wondering if I missed the LH surge...hopefully didn't miss OD...Temp was 96.6 on Thursday, 97 yesterday...woke up too late today...Temps have been lower than usual this cycle. I have been wet the last 3 days...So, not sure what is going on...I guess we'll wait and see...

Do any of you have a BD playlist? I need to create one...Any suggestions? I am partial to sexy rather than romantic music...Think Morphine...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUHZ8oRC4k8


----------



## Bubba3

Hi Indigo , I'm guessing the inlaw thing is a bit of a:growlmad: moment. 
Sorry I cant be of any help re chart , I'm such a novice :dohh: 
Love the idea of a play list though . Going to think on that one . My hubby just suggested Marvin Gaye :nope: :nope::nope: oh dear . Good luck with your chart though and throwing a ton of :dust: your way :hugs::hugs:


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> I have some spotting today, decided to temp again & my temp went up, so I dont know what on earth is going on :wacko:
> 
> I think AF is on its way......not due for until Wednesday tho, akk :(
> 
> Looked at your chart...Do you usually spot in the LP? The dip with the spotting and the temp rise makes me think implantation...and not stupid bloody freaking AF...FXed and :dust:Click to expand...

Never had the spotting during LP, it was just a bit of brownish blood this morning, bad cramps tho...ouch! Nothing since then. :wacko:.......ever! But, as we have all learned, our bodies can play mean tricks on us sometimes, so I am just going with the thought that it is AF - starting eary - giving me a preview :haha:


----------



## Bubba3

Hoping hard Cebethel and sending witch banishing thoughts :winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

Grumblebea and macwooly,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

cebethel said:


> You ladies are the bestest! I've pretty much convinced myself AF is on its way.......I'm ok with it. Bring on the next cycle!!! :thumbup: I'm gonna try & work on some ttc clipart (I draw for a semi living...lol) I'll let you all know what I come up with :flower:
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend! Remember: THINK "+" POSITIVE!! :happydance:
> 
> Baby dust to all! :dust::dust::dust:

Looking forward to your clipart, I'm imagining a stressed out woman clutching a BBT in one hand whilst a man sits on a couch with a remote control in his hand :haha:


----------



## Jax41

Hiya you lot!! Blimey, it has taken me half an hour to catch up on Friday night, Saturday and Sunday morning and I've had a post-it with me noting down what I want/need to say - wow you ladies move fast!

Indigo - get BDing, I know nothing about temping (sorry, have never got my head round it!) but with a hot DH like that, just get to it girlie!:winkwink: PS. really empathised with your 'realistic' post yesterday, I too am preparing myself for a long wait and then a possible m, but at the moment, I'd just like to know if I can get preg, because it's still not happened....

Cebethel - sorry you think AF is on her way.:flower: I've been the same since Thursday, she's been giving me all the signs and I've kidded myself 'no it's not, I might be preg!!' but she pitched up in the night so that put paid to that!

Natsby - you said it on another post and I'm definately with you hun:thumbup:, the ONLY symptom of preg is a missed AF and not to symptom spot!!

Northstar - I feel for you lovely:flower: about the 'missed opportunity', I've had quite a few of them since I started to TTC last Sept and it's just so P's me off (I have a DH that is NTNP whilst I'm TTC!!!!), it makes me MORE upset than AF showing up, know what I mean?

Grumblebea - sending you big hugs hun:hugs:, so sorry for your disappointment, be kind to yourself and then get going again. You know you can get preg, I'm sure the next one will be a super sticky one for you :flower:

GMATP - congratulations!!:happydance:

Macwooly - you n me cycle buddies :hugs: again hun CD1 today for me so here we go again!! You two look lovely and so happy in your wedding pic:kiss:

Sarah - love all your advice, thank you for being so generous and sharing with us :flower:

Bubba - get on that list and give us a BFP this month, got everything Xed for you hunni!!!!

AFM CD1, I'll teach AF to pitch up and ruin my day so I'm going to take her cleaning with me :dishes::iron:. Off to get my housework done and then cook some comfort food for me and DH tonight. PS. I don't have long hair........yet, I'm trying to get to mid-length, nearly at the base of my neck which is good going, I've been a short-haired variety for long enough, time for a change!!!

Enjoy the rest of your weekend, wherever you are and lots of luv xXx


----------



## Desperado167

Jax,so so sorry that horrible witch got you Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs:hoping and praying next month is yours,hope u feel ok ,take care lovely.xxxxxxx


----------



## Bubba3

Oh boy Jax can I say the witch is a bitch :growlmad:
I've been thinking about you all day ( were 7 hours ahead ) and been watching the time. I thought this might be the case as I figured you would be posting nice and early. Big time miffed for you :hugs: :hugs:
Wrap yourself up in cotton wool and eat lots of things you might have been denying yourself . Have a big glass of something for me later . Not only am I not boozin were in a dry bloody country ....not that we can't get it but not easily :winkwink:
Keep going lady , giant hugs a coming :hug:


----------



## LLbean

Jax...yeah you show that stupid witch! Sorry she showed up


----------



## Lyvid

So sorry AF got you Jax :hugs: FX'd for next month!

:dust:


----------



## Macwooly

Jax :hugs:

You and me cycle buddies :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

Jax41 said:


> Indigo - get BDing, I know nothing about temping (sorry, have never got my head round it!) but with a hot DH like that, just get to it girlie!:winkwink: PS. really empathised with your 'realistic' post yesterday, I too am preparing myself for a long wait and then a possible m, but at the moment, I'd just like to know if I can get preg, because it's still not happened....
> 
> 
> AFM CD1, I'll teach AF to pitch up and ruin my day so I'm going to take her cleaning with me :dishes::iron:. Off to get my housework done and then cook some comfort food for me and DH tonight. PS. I don't have long hair........yet, I'm trying to get to mid-length, nearly at the base of my neck which is good going, I've been a short-haired variety for long enough, time for a change!!!

Thanks Jax...:hugs::hugs::hugs:
Sorry about stupid nasty AF! :grr:


----------



## Jax41

Deseprado, Bubba, LLbean, Lyvid, Macwooly, Indigo - thank you :hugs:x:kiss:x


----------



## sarahincanada

Jax41 said:


> AFM CD1, I'll teach AF to pitch up and ruin my day so I'm going to take her cleaning with me :dishes::iron:. Off to get my housework done and then cook some comfort food for me and DH tonight. PS. I don't have long hair........yet, I'm trying to get to mid-length, nearly at the base of my neck which is good going, I've been a short-haired variety for long enough, time for a change!!!
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your weekend, wherever you are and lots of luv xXx

sorry to hear the evil one has made a visit, but the good news is you can now join the rest of us wonderful ladies on another 'exciting' TTC cycle!!! haha I wish it could be like that, its like all of us are going to the casino and laying our cards down at the right time and some of us win and some of us dont :dohh: but every month the BFPs will keep us going :hugs:


----------



## Bubba3

I really like that description Sarah . I was saying this to oh tonight , even if we get timing etc etc right , mother nature plays her part. I read one in four chance ! Not sure at our ripe old ages:winkwink:
Wishing us all :dust::dust:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Jax - SORRY!!! Darn AF!:growlmad:

Sarah - good positive attitude! Next month could be it, so have fun and try try try! I hope you all get the BFPs soon :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I just went for my blood test today, will get the results tomorrow and setup for an ultrasound. :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Wendyk07

:hugs:Jax:hugs:

:hugs: cebethal :hugs:

Am sorry the bitch caught you this month. Everything crossed that July is your month.


----------



## Wendyk07

Have been so unwell the last couple of days. I caught DH's bug and OMG it was a bug and a half. Spent most of my day yesterday wither in bed or in the loo. The upside is that DH has agreed that we need a new bathroom suite. I spent that much time in there i found loads of things that i hated so its all gotta go. Every cloud...............

Now that i no longer have to sit on a cushion with a puke bucket attached to my side i will finally get a chance to catch up on here.

Had to stop myself POAS so many times. The HPT's were staring at me in the loo yesterday. Im only 5dpo today and it would be such a waste but im such an addict. lol
DH has hid them from me and is under instruction not to give me them until i am at least 8dpo.

Wendy
x


----------



## Macwooly

So sorry you got your DH's bug but glad you seem to be over it :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

newmarriedgal please change your ticker in the signature...I almost had a meltdown for you as it says you are waiting to ovulate again.


----------



## samj

I am testing 27th/28th. Usually have 28-31 day cycles, irregular ovualtion (twice in 6 months). On letrozole this month and trigger shot (12th). So figure I will test 14 days after that.


----------



## Bubba3

samj said:


> I am testing 27th/28th. Usually have 28-31 day cycles, irregular ovualtion (twice in 6 months). On letrozole this month and trigger shot (12th). So figure I will test 14 days after that.

Oooh tons and tons of this stuff:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: your around same time as me af due 30 th :flower:


----------



## Bubba3

:hugs:
Wendy seriously hope your over the worst of it


----------



## samj

If I couil bath in baby dust I would. lol Fingers crossed to all.


----------



## Butterfly67

samj said:


> I am testing 27th/28th. Usually have 28-31 day cycles, irregular ovualtion (twice in 6 months). On letrozole this month and trigger shot (12th). So figure I will test 14 days after that.

Hi sam I'm also going to be testing around 27th/28th so see you then :)

:dust:


----------



## Jax41

Hi all you 'June testers' good luck and loads of :dust:, I'll be stalking you on this thread!!!

Wendy glad you're feeling better and that you've got your bum off the loo!!!x


----------



## Jax41

sarahincanada said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> AFM CD1, I'll teach AF to pitch up and ruin my day so I'm going to take her cleaning with me :dishes::iron:. Off to get my housework done and then cook some comfort food for me and DH tonight. PS. I don't have long hair........yet, I'm trying to get to mid-length, nearly at the base of my neck which is good going, I've been a short-haired variety for long enough, time for a change!!!
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your weekend, wherever you are and lots of luv xXx
> 
> sorry to hear the evil one has made a visit, but the good news is you can now join the rest of us wonderful ladies on another 'exciting' TTC cycle!!! haha I wish it could be like that, its like all of us are going to the casino and laying our cards down at the right time and some of us win and some of us dont :dohh: but every month the BFPs will keep us going :hugs:Click to expand...

Like bingo Sarah, eyes down for a full house next cycle for all of us!!!x


----------



## Eve36

Hi All

I posted this morning on the TTC thread as I signed up just today. I've lurked on these boards for a while but never got my arse in gear to join up.

I love the support that everyone shows each other and I hope that I can help show the same care and support to you all as I get to know you more.

So here I am. TTC cycle 3. 

I've been married for 3 years to DH who is 35, I'm 36.

AF is due 25th June so will be testing around that time.

Good luck to everyone here. I hope you all are blessed with :dust: and that you get BFP, if not this month then very soon x


----------



## Macwooly

Hi Eve and good luck this cycle :dust:


----------



## newmarriedgal

LLbean said:


> newmarriedgal please change your ticker in the signature...I almost had a meltdown for you as it says you are waiting to ovulate again.

whoops! Thanks for pointing it out for me! I just removed the ticker for now...i had my blood test yesterday and when I called today, my numbers were only 122. She said it was pretty darn low. So I have to test again tomorrow morning and then call on Thursday to see if the numbers go up. then she said it could be weeks before they see me because they want the numbers around 20,000! a far cry from my measly 122..... not sure if to be worried yet or not. :shrug: so I don't want to put a baby ticker up and jinx myself. 

Good luck this month Eve, and all the other testers!!! For those who are planning to test next month, my thoughts and prayers are with all of you! :dust:


----------



## Natsby

Eve36 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I posted this morning on the TTC thread as I signed up just today. I've lurked on these boards for a while but never got my arse in gear to join up.
> 
> I love the support that everyone shows each other and I hope that I can help show the same care and support to you all as I get to know you more.
> 
> So here I am. TTC cycle 3.
> 
> I've been married for 3 years to DH who is 35, I'm 36.
> 
> AF is due 25th June so will be testing around that time.
> 
> Good luck to everyone here. I hope you all are blessed with :dust: and that you get BFP, if not this month then very soon x

HI Evie and welcome, I hope your visit here is sweet but short and you can move on to first tri soon!!


----------



## LLbean

newmarriedgal said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> newmarriedgal please change your ticker in the signature...I almost had a meltdown for you as it says you are waiting to ovulate again.
> 
> whoops! Thanks for pointing it out for me! I just removed the ticker for now...i had my blood test yesterday and when I called today, my numbers were only 122. She said it was pretty darn low. So I have to test again tomorrow morning and then call on Thursday to see if the numbers go up. then she said it could be weeks before they see me because they want the numbers around 20,000! a far cry from my measly 122..... not sure if to be worried yet or not. :shrug: so I don't want to put a baby ticker up and jinx myself.
> 
> Good luck this month Eve, and all the other testers!!! For those who are planning to test next month, my thoughts and prayers are with all of you! :dust:Click to expand...

well I hope all your numbers go up quick, I hear they do every 2 days so ...hang in there. :flower:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hello ladies!
I'm Chantal, 38 and DH is Nathan, we were supposed to wait until August to TTC but... we had an "oops" moment last Friday and I think I ovulated during the weekend or yesterday so... I will be testing in June! I'm currently on CD19. Had a positive OPK both Sunday night and yesterday, so I think I'll defer testing until June 30th...


----------



## Wendyk07

samj said:


> I am testing 27th/28th. Usually have 28-31 day cycles, irregular ovualtion (twice in 6 months). On letrozole this month and trigger shot (12th). So figure I will test 14 days after that.

Hi Samj,

Good luck for the 27th hun. Hope this is your month. 

:dust:


----------



## Macwooly

Good luck Samj :dust:


----------



## Wendyk07

Jax41 said:


> Hi all you 'June testers' good luck and loads of :dust:, I'll be stalking you on this thread!!!
> 
> Wendy glad you're feeling better and that you've got your bum off the loo!!!x

Have left an imprint on it with the amount of time i spent there. lol

Totally over it now though. :)


----------



## Wendyk07

Eve36 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I posted this morning on the TTC thread as I signed up just today. I've lurked on these boards for a while but never got my arse in gear to join up.
> 
> I love the support that everyone shows each other and I hope that I can help show the same care and support to you all as I get to know you more.
> 
> So here I am. TTC cycle 3.
> 
> I've been married for 3 years to DH who is 35, I'm 36.
> 
> AF is due 25th June so will be testing around that time.
> 
> Good luck to everyone here. I hope you all are blessed with :dust: and that you get BFP, if not this month then very soon x

Hi Eve, 

Hope this is your month. Good luck hun. :dust:


----------



## Wendyk07

Junebug_CJ said:


> Hello ladies!
> I'm Chantal, 38 and DH is Nathan, we were supposed to wait until August to TTC but... we had an "oops" moment last Friday and I think I ovulated during the weekend or yesterday so... I will be testing in June! I'm currently on CD19. Had a positive OPK both Sunday night and yesterday, so I think I'll defer testing until June 30th...

Hi Chantal, 

Good luck hun, hope this is your month. :dust:


----------



## Indigo77

:wave:
Eve, Sam, and Butterfly....we'll all be testing around the same time...
Junebug & Bubba....you'll be right behind us...
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## salimar

Hope everyone has better luck than me this month. :witch: showed up Sunday night. :( I realized something else that masy be hindering Dh and I. He had back surgery about 2.5 years ago and they have been xraying him. This can cause low sperm count. Luckily, he hasn't had any more xrays in the last 2.5 months and isn't due back to the doctors until end of Dec. Praying this will help us out. :dust: to all.


----------



## Bubba3

Sorry the witch got you salimar 
Btw , they should be placing a lead protector over you oh boy bit every time ! . Good luck


----------



## Wendyk07

Sorry the witch caught you salimar. :hugs:

Wishing you all the luck in the world for next cycle.

Wendy
x


----------



## TessieTwo

Hello Ladies
Could I be added to the list? I'm currently in the middle of the slowest movement of time EVER, the TWW! AF is due 22nd June and I am hoping to wait until then to test....but I might cave in over the weekend depending on how much POAS madness comes into play!! I'm 36 and this is the first cycle of TTC after a mc at 7 weeks in early April.

xx


----------



## Bubba3

Hi Tessie , ahh you and me both. I thought waiting to o was hard but I think this is worse. At least prior you feel pro active waiting to find out is agony. I'm crazy busy ( moving countries !) and yet it's still dragging. I'm due just behind you 29 th. I don't usually test early because I always show up pos quite late and af is regular as clockwork , but I still might cave ! 
Wishing you tons of baby dust , not long really :flower:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Turns out I'll be testing on June 25! Yay, 5 days sooner than I thought!
Good luck to everyone testing today!!!


----------



## Wendyk07

TessieTwo said:


> Hello Ladies
> Could I be added to the list? I'm currently in the middle of the slowest movement of time EVER, the TWW! AF is due 22nd June and I am hoping to wait until then to test....but I might cave in over the weekend depending on how much POAS madness comes into play!! I'm 36 and this is the first cycle of TTC after a mc at 7 weeks in early April.
> 
> xx

So sorry for your loss hun.

I am due to test on the 22nd as well and i know for definate i will cave and test earlier.

:dust:


----------



## Wendyk07

Junebug_CJ said:


> Turns out I'll be testing on June 25! Yay, 5 days sooner than I thought!
> Good luck to everyone testing today!!!

:wohoo:

3 days makes a huge difference when its POAS time. 

Good luck hun. 
x


----------



## LLbean

Yes lets all test on the 22nd ;-)


----------



## Wendyk07

LLbean said:


> Yes lets all test on the 22nd ;-)


Am so hoping you would have had your BFP by then hun. :hugs:


----------



## GMATP 2011

newmarriedgal said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> newmarriedgal please change your ticker in the signature...I almost had a meltdown for you as it says you are waiting to ovulate again.
> 
> whoops! Thanks for pointing it out for me! I just removed the ticker for now...i had my blood test yesterday and when I called today, my numbers were only 122. She said it was pretty darn low. So I have to test again tomorrow morning and then call on Thursday to see if the numbers go up. then she said it could be weeks before they see me because they want the numbers around 20,000! a far cry from my measly 122..... not sure if to be worried yet or not. :shrug: so I don't want to put a baby ticker up and jinx myself.
> 
> Good luck this month Eve, and all the other testers!!! For those who are planning to test next month, my thoughts and prayers are with all of you! :dust:Click to expand...

Hi newmarriedgal, 15 days past my artificial insemination (iui) my beta was 105, 3 days later it was 519 and the nurse said that was great. I go again on Monday. I hope your your second test come back strong!


----------



## sarahincanada

newmarriedgal hoping your numbers have gone really high when you call tomorrow [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Eve36

How is everyone feeling today? 
:shrug:
What is it with this TWW?! I mean, when you go away on holiday for 2 weeks you feel like it's been five minutes and then you're home again. TWW to POAS and days feel like weeks don't they?
I check my calendar about 5 times a day, maybe i think it's going to be less days every time I look at it?! 

Anyway, hope the rest of you June testers are holding out....I'm determined not to test until at least the day of AF. Will I last?! :wacko:
Lots of :hugs: to everyone in the TWW and may lots of :dust: be with you this month 

Evie x


----------



## NorthStar

I have visitors for the next 10 days so no POAS for me (not testing until 26th anyway).

And I'll have to give the forum a miss too, or take the laptop with me to bed and type away!


----------



## TessieTwo

Hello!
Thanks for adding my name to the list - I am just about clinging on to the edge of sanity re testing! 

I went to the doctor today to ask about Omeprazole (I am prescribed it for occasional use for acid reflux), I thought it was not to be taken if TTC or in early preg but he said that is was the best out of a bad bunch to take, though the best idea is not to take anything at all if I absolutely had to then that should be the one I take. I thought it would be Zantac as the midwife had said it was ok when I went to see her earlier in the year....hey ho, I'll just cross my fingers I don't get horrendous acid if I do get a BFP.....

Anyway, I am rambling on, the thing that has upset me today is that it was the baby clinic at the docs today so the waiting room was crammed full of tiny babies. I hate it when I get the envy washing over me, but I felt really sad and tried not to look at them as I just felt so tearful. Then I went to Asda to buy some dinner etc and found myself standing looking at the HPTs. I was there for a full 5 minutes pretty much having an arguement with myself...in my head obviously, I wasn't standing there acting out all the parts! :wacko: 
Managed to win the argument and came away without a test....I figured that if I tested today and got a :BFN: then I would be totally gutted and an already sad mood would become worse.
Sorry for going on....I just wish that I was able to be there with all the ladies with their babies today.

:DUST: to everyone.....

Tess
xx


----------



## TessieTwo

I meant :dust:

Clearly I have a lot too learn with this smilie malarky!

xx


----------



## NorthStar

LOL welcome TessieTwo.

Must be hard dealing with real babies all day at work, I struggle enough with one particular friend on Facebook :wacko:


----------



## Jax41

TessieTwo :hugs: you're not alone, we all have days when we feel like this too. Chin up hun, I've got everything Xed that you get your BFP NOW!!:flower:xXx


----------



## TessieTwo

Thanks girls - it's so good to be able to talk about stuff, makes things bearable!

Northstar, I was just at docs today and that clinic was on rather than me working there - I wish :) The place I do actually work is full of big babies - the GROWN MEN type of babies! Many tantrums and plenty of dummy spitting! 

xx


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Developing a bit of an addiction to this thread, checking in frequently to see if anyone got a BFP!!! I've developed a bit of a POAS addiction, luckily I have internet cheapies so started doing it yesterday :blush: I know it's REALLY early, but with Zoë I had a strong positive at 9DPO! Good luck to those testing today!


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hi Ladies!

thanks for the positive thoughts gmatp and sarah! I called this morning and the numbers went up to 479....so it did triple in 2 days but it's still too low to do any scans or even have an appointment! They told me to wait until next Monday or Wednesday and then retake the blood test again.......argh! She said it has to be in the 20,000s for me to come in and see the dr. Here's praying the numbers just continue to go up and up and up!

good luck to all the testers!!!! :dust:


----------



## Indigo77

NorthStar said:


> I have visitors for the next 10 days so no POAS for me (not testing until 26th anyway).
> 
> And I'll have to give the forum a miss too, or take the laptop with me to bed and type away!

I will have the inlaws visiting for the next 5 days, or so, because they are buying a winter home here...Me and my real estate obsession found them the perfect house...:nope: I will be typing away secretly, as well...

We cannot abandon the BnB ladies...so covert operations are called for at times....:coffee:


----------



## Indigo77

newmarriedgal said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> thanks for the positive thoughts gmatp and sarah! I called this morning and the numbers went up to 479....so it did triple in 2 days but it's still too low to do any scans or even have an appointment! They told me to wait until next Monday or Wednesday and then retake the blood test again.......argh! She said it has to be in the 20,000s for me to come in and see the dr. Here's praying the numbers just continue to go up and up and up!
> 
> good luck to all the testers!!!! :dust:

Your numbers WILL go up because we all have our FXed.....How could they not? Hang in there...


----------



## Indigo77

Tess...one day that will be you with the baby...and you will trying to talk yourself out of buying yet another adorable outfit your LO does not need instead of HTPs....Hang in there....


----------



## sarahincanada

newmarriedgal said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> thanks for the positive thoughts gmatp and sarah! I called this morning and the numbers went up to 479....so it did triple in 2 days but it's still too low to do any scans or even have an appointment! They told me to wait until next Monday or Wednesday and then retake the blood test again.......argh! She said it has to be in the 20,000s for me to come in and see the dr. Here's praying the numbers just continue to go up and up and up!
> 
> good luck to all the testers!!!! :dust:

oh thats good that they are going up, I dont know much about the numbers and if thats a normal number or not, but hope so! man, even when you get a bfp you still have a bunch of waiting to do! this TTC lark is just a bunch of waiting around :shrug:


----------



## newmarriedgal

sarahincanada said:


> newmarriedgal said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!
> 
> thanks for the positive thoughts gmatp and sarah! I called this morning and the numbers went up to 479....so it did triple in 2 days but it's still too low to do any scans or even have an appointment! They told me to wait until next Monday or Wednesday and then retake the blood test again.......argh! She said it has to be in the 20,000s for me to come in and see the dr. Here's praying the numbers just continue to go up and up and up!
> 
> good luck to all the testers!!!! :dust:
> 
> oh thats good that they are going up, I dont know much about the numbers and if thats a normal number or not, but hope so! man, even when you get a bfp you still have a bunch of waiting to do! this TTC lark is just a bunch of waiting around :shrug:Click to expand...

thanks Sarah! I believe I am still in the normal range - the normal range for the days past my last cycle should be between 18 and 7,340..... I'm happily in there :) but it does stink to have to keep waiting.... I want to tell people but am waiting to make sure the numbers keep going up and I get my first appt but this waiting is driving me bonkers! :haha:

today is my 5 month wedding anniversary and hubby just stopped by for a hug and to give me some flowers both for anniversary and to feel better....I'm in a shabby skirt with messy hair blowing my already red nose for the thousandth time today.......he's a good one! :kiss::kiss:


----------



## Bubba3

TessieTwo said:


> Hello!
> Thanks for adding my name to the list - I am just about clinging on to the edge of sanity re testing!
> 
> I went to the doctor today to ask about Omeprazole (I am prescribed it for occasional use for acid reflux), I thought it was not to be taken if TTC or in early preg but he said that is was the best out of a bad bunch to take, though the best idea is not to take anything at all if I absolutely had to then that should be the one I take. I thought it would be Zantac as the midwife had said it was ok when I went to see her earlier in the year....hey ho, I'll just cross my fingers I don't get horrendous acid if I do get a BFP.....
> 
> Anyway, I am rambling on, the thing that has upset me today is that it was the baby clinic at the docs today so the waiting room was crammed full of tiny babies. I hate it when I get the envy washing over me, but I felt really sad and tried not to look at them as I just felt so tearful. Then I went to Asda to
> 
> buy some dinner etc and found myself standing looking at the HPTs. I was
> 
> there for a full 5 minutes pretty much having an arguement with myself...in my head obviously, I wasn't standing there acting out all the parts! :wacko:
> Managed to win the argument and came away without a test....I figured that if I tested today and got a :BFN: then I would be totally gutted and an already
> sad mood would become worse.
> Sorry for going on....I just wish that I was able to be there with all the ladies with their babies today.
> :DUST: to everyone.....
> 
> Tess
> xx

I've had those arguments all the time , and sometimes it's like the world is full of babies and bumps . Just like after a break up the worlds full of happy couples. Or huge chocolate cake the day your on a diet. Sorry not making light of how you feel . Be gentle with yourself :hugs::hugs:


----------



## bradsbeb

i will be "officially" testing june 22nd because that will be 14dpo but secretly have been testing everyday since 4dpo and of course bfn bfn bfn bfn BUT i did have a little pink spotting today at 8dpo and have had cramps since yesterday afternoon sooooooo we shall see, trying not to get my hopes up too high but i just cant help it :)


----------



## sumatwsimit

'SHE' has arrived on her broomstick....3 days late too ( what a *itch!) It was only yesterday I was questioning her lack of presence - and blow me, as soon as I said her name she came first thing this morning. I feel so stupid, she had me convinced yesterday :dohh:

Well, Ive certainly learnt a lesson this month. This next cycle I am going to relax more into it. Im like a child, I expect things to happen 'just like magic'... :haha: Well, like a child I'll learn the hard way.

cycle 2 here we go!!! 

good luck to all you ladies this month waiting on a BFP. xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

sumatwsimit said:


> 'SHE' has arrived on her broomstick....3 days late too ( what a *itch!) It was only yesterday I was questioning her lack of presence - and blow me, as soon as I said her name she came first thing this morning. I feel so stupid, she had me convinced yesterday :dohh:
> 
> Well, Ive certainly learnt a lesson this month. This next cycle I am going to relax more into it. Im like a child, I expect things to happen 'just like magic'... :haha: Well, like a child I'll learn the hard way.
> 
> cycle 2 here we go!!!
> 
> good luck to all you ladies this month waiting on a BFP. xxx

Don't beat yourself up sumat, same thing happened to me in the first month - felt like I had loads of symptoms etc, witch was a day late, convinced myself, bfn. Now on cycle 2 and will not be doing any testing until :witch: is due!


----------



## Macwooly

sumatwsimit said:


> 'SHE' has arrived on her broomstick....3 days late too ( what a *itch!) It was only yesterday I was questioning her lack of presence - and blow me, as soon as I said her name she came first thing this morning. I feel so stupid, she had me convinced yesterday :dohh:
> 
> Well, Ive certainly learnt a lesson this month. This next cycle I am going to relax more into it. Im like a child, I expect things to happen 'just like magic'... :haha: Well, like a child I'll learn the hard way.
> 
> cycle 2 here we go!!!
> 
> good luck to all you ladies this month waiting on a BFP. xxx


Sorry the old witch got you :hugs: One day the hag will realise she is not welcome! Be gentle with yourself and if you can be relaxed it does help making the waiting for ovulation and testing seems shorted :thumbup:


----------



## NorthStar

Hmm well I'm definitely a bit worried that AF is coming early, I knew I was not in with much of a chance this cycle due to BD timing issues but didn't expect her for another 8 days, and I've been getting definite symptoms for a couple of days now.

I just hope she stays away long enough that I don't ov next month before my OH gets home from work, that would be a bit of a disaster, from a timing point of view.


----------



## sumatwsimit

Macwooly said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> 'SHE' has arrived on her broomstick....3 days late too ( what a *itch!) It was only yesterday I was questioning her lack of presence - and blow me, as soon as I said her name she came first thing this morning. I feel so stupid, she had me convinced yesterday :dohh:
> 
> Well, Ive certainly learnt a lesson this month. This next cycle I am going to relax more into it. Im like a child, I expect things to happen 'just like magic'... :haha: Well, like a child I'll learn the hard way.
> 
> cycle 2 here we go!!!
> 
> good luck to all you ladies this month waiting on a BFP. xxx
> 
> 
> Sorry the old witch got you :hugs: One day the hag will realise she is not welcome! Be gentle with yourself and if you can be relaxed it does help making the waiting for ovulation and testing seems shorted :thumbup:Click to expand...



Thanks girls. I think my July holiday just me and hubby will take my mind off things and help me relax :wine: . Weve booked a nice private villa :winkwink: up in the hills in uzumlu (nr fethiye) - private pool, private grounds = private pool parties :sex: AND im due to ovulate that week so extra :sex::sex::sex: on the agenda. So, things are looking up....I suppose it could be worse, I could be holidaying with severe morning sickness :sick: and therefore no :sex::sex::sex: or private pool parties for me and DH. 

haha. who am i trying to kid...bring on the morning sickness!!!!!:shipw:


----------



## FionaJames24

Hello All,

I'm new to this site (well, I've been reading through the threads for about a month but this is only the second time I've posted) - I feel like I know you all because I've been following everyone's highs and lows, its been pretty emotional reading and I'm keeping everything crossed for you all, I really am (except my legs, for obvious reasons!) - I'm OV from today (did a test this morning) so hopefully this weekend will be lucky for me. Hate the dreaded 2 week wait afterwards though - I end up using the early pregnancy test about 5 days later, it's ridiculous. TTC for 18 months, and a miscarriage last year followed by ovarian cycts operation - I have one working ovary and as the doctor says 'that's all you need!' so trying to stay positive!

Anyway, this post is much longer than I thought it would be - got a bit carried away! Wishing you all the best of luck for this month (or for next month, Northstar) x


----------



## NorthStar

Welcome FionaJames24, happy that you've started chatting with us!

Have to warn you this forum is addictive, a lot of us don't have many TTC friends in real life so we do all our TTC chatting on here

Have you got to grips with the lingo yet, eg NINNIES :haha:

If I get AF this weekend I'm stuffed for the next 5 month cycles (my partner works offshore fortnight on/fortnight off) so I'm more than a bit anxious about this.


----------



## FionaJames24

Hi NorthStar, fingers crossed that ov stays away for you, even for a few more days (no, I haven't got to grips with the lingo yet - it's so hard! I know there is a forum explaining everything but I have only glanced at it so wil take a proper look later this afternoon). I'm currently typing away and trying not to let my boss see what I'm 'working so hard'.. on..

It's great to find a forum for over 35's too - I just stumbled accross this website and the things I have read are pretty inspirational - it's great when an 'older person' gets a positive result, makes me feel that it could happen to me!! It would help if my hubby had a higher sex drive but that's for another forum!! :)


----------



## Wendyk07

Hi girls,

Well i did it. I caved yesterday and tested and :bfn: I keep telling myself that its still early like a say to people on here but i just dont feel PG. I was determined not to symptom spot but after POAS yesterday i though back to the last week and there has been nothing. So no symptoms and a BFN and i just dont feel PG.

Good luck for all today's testers.

Wendy
x


----------



## Wendyk07

sumatwsimit said:


> 'SHE' has arrived on her broomstick....3 days late too ( what a *itch!) It was only yesterday I was questioning her lack of presence - and blow me, as soon as I said her name she came first thing this morning. I feel so stupid, she had me convinced yesterday :dohh:
> 
> Well, Ive certainly learnt a lesson this month. This next cycle I am going to relax more into it. Im like a child, I expect things to happen 'just like magic'... :haha: Well, like a child I'll learn the hard way.
> 
> cycle 2 here we go!!!
> 
> good luck to all you ladies this month waiting on a BFP. xxx


Am so sorry the witch got you hun. I dont think i will be out running her this month either. 

Your holiday sounds amazing and what a fabulous time to OV. Being so relaxe and chilled may well do the trick.

:hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Hey Wendy you're way too early...

I thought you weren't going to POAS until day AF due this month!


----------



## Wendyk07

bradsbeb said:


> i will be "officially" testing june 22nd because that will be 14dpo but secretly have been testing everyday since 4dpo and of course bfn bfn bfn bfn BUT i did have a little pink spotting today at 8dpo and have had cramps since yesterday afternoon sooooooo we shall see, trying not to get my hopes up too high but i just cant help it :)

Hi there, 

i am unable to edit posts at work so i'll add you as soon as i get hime. The 22nd is my official est date as well although i have already started POAS.

Good luck hun.

X


----------



## Bubba3

NorthStar said:


> Welcome FionaJames24, happy that you've started chatting with us!
> 
> Have to warn you this forum is addictive, a lot of us don't have many TTC friends in real life so we do all our TTC chatting on here
> 
> Have you got to grips with the lingo yet, eg NINNIES :haha:
> 
> If I get AF this weekend I'm stuffed for the next 5 month cycles (my partner works offshore fortnight on/fortnight off) so I'm more than a bit anxious about this.

Your right this place is sooo addictive , you girls are keeping me going as non of my friends are interested , in a kind way if that makes sense. Theres nothing like others going throughout the same things in different ways to know they understand :flower: ps NINNIES :shrug: so wishing this isn't the witch for you Hun . Sending bugger off and keep away vibes :growlmad: 
:hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

FionaJames24 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I'm new to this site (well, I've been reading through the threads for about a month but this is only the second time I've posted) - I feel like I know you all because I've been following everyone's highs and lows, its been pretty emotional reading and I'm keeping everything crossed for you all, I really am (except my legs, for obvious reasons!) - I'm OV from today (did a test this morning) so hopefully this weekend will be lucky for me. Hate the dreaded 2 week wait afterwards though - I end up using the early pregnancy test about 5 days later, it's ridiculous. TTC for 18 months, and a miscarriage last year followed by ovarian cycts operation - I have one working ovary and as the doctor says 'that's all you need!' so trying to stay positive!
> 
> Anyway, this post is much longer than I thought it would be - got a bit carried away! Wishing you all the best of luck for this month (or for next month, Northstar) x

Hi there, 

Welcome aboard. Do you want me to add you to the list of testers for the 30th June. I think it will be one day early for you but if you are like me you will have already tested.

Hope this is your month.

X


----------



## FionaJames24

Yes please - that would be great - thank you! xx


----------



## Bubba3

NorthStar said:


> Welcome FionaJames24, happy that you've started chatting with us!
> 
> Have to warn you this forum is addictive, a lot of us don't have many TTC friends in real life so we do all our TTC chatting on here
> 
> Have you got to grips with the lingo yet, eg NINNIES :haha:
> 
> If I get AF this weekend I'm stuffed for the next 5 month cycles (my partner works offshore fortnight on/fortnight off) so I'm more than a bit anxious about this.




Wendyk07 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Well i did it. I caved yesterday and tested and :bfn: I keep telling myself that its still early like a say to people on here but i just dont feel PG. I was
> determined not to symptom spot but after POAS yesterday i though back to the last week and there has been nothing. So no symptoms and a BFN and i just dont feel PG.
> 
> Good luck for all today's testers.
> Wendy
> x

Oh Hun hang in there , not platitudes I promise. I didn't get positives for ages with my two and certainly didn't feel pregnant. To the point that even when I did get a pos I was worried the first scan at three months would show nothing was there and I'd feel a right dill . Keep your chin up :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bubba3

:flower:Hi Fionajames welcome to the loony bin . Not really , but perhaps a little. You'l find support , warmth and the best advice here. 
Keep in touch and good luck


----------



## Macwooly

FionaJames24 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I'm new to this site (well, I've been reading through the threads for about a month but this is only the second time I've posted) - I feel like I know you all because I've been following everyone's highs and lows, its been pretty emotional reading and I'm keeping everything crossed for you all, I really am (except my legs, for obvious reasons!) - I'm OV from today (did a test this morning) so hopefully this weekend will be lucky for me. Hate the dreaded 2 week wait afterwards though - I end up using the early pregnancy test about 5 days later, it's ridiculous. TTC for 18 months, and a miscarriage last year followed by ovarian cycts operation - I have one working ovary and as the doctor says 'that's all you need!' so trying to stay positive!
> 
> Anyway, this post is much longer than I thought it would be - got a bit carried away! Wishing you all the best of luck for this month (or for next month, Northstar) x

Hello :hi:

Hoping your stay in TTC is short and sweet and before long you can head to chat with the other ladies who have their BFPs :dust:


----------



## Macwooly

Wendyk07 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Well i did it. I caved yesterday and tested and :bfn: I keep telling myself that its still early like a say to people on here but i just dont feel PG. I was determined not to symptom spot but after POAS yesterday i though back to the last week and there has been nothing. So no symptoms and a BFN and i just dont feel PG.
> 
> Good luck for all today's testers.
> 
> Wendy
> x

Wendy :saywhat: Thought you were going to be good with testing?! It is too early so keeping all crossed you still get your BFP :dust:


----------



## hugs3409

I am new to this forum also and I tested Monday June 13 which would be first day of missed af, got a bfn, then tested on the 14th, 15th, 16th and this morning and got a faint positive all the days. I guess I am pg, but a little concerned that the positive is so faint and not getting darker :( baby dust to all.


----------



## Macwooly

hugs3409 said:


> I am new to this forum also and I tested Monday June 13 which would be first day of missed af, got a bfn, then tested on the 14th, 15th, 16th and this morning and got a faint positive all the days. I guess I am pg, but a little concerned that the positive is so faint and not getting darker :( baby dust to all.

Hello :hi:

Keeping fingers crossed that your lines will start to get darker and that it is your BFP and you go on to have a happy; healthy & successful pregnancy :dust: :hugs: :dust:


----------



## rjsmam

Hi ladies  havent posted much for a while here but have been reading with interest! Congrats Newmarriedgal!! 

I feel so annoyed at self.. i tested on an ic  i thnk im 10/11dpo but its hard to tell as my temps have been whacky with being sick and ff thinks im only 5dpo... Did the test, looked very briefly  bfn, hopped in shower, came out looked again, bfn  started getting ready for work  pink line forming. Its now dry with a very real pink/purple defined line. But i reckon its out of time so should be ignored  or it could be the dye run. Annoyed.com for testing early!!! :growlmad:


----------



## hugs3409

Thank you, I am kinda concerned as I should be about 16 dpo. I would think that the test would show darker. I don't feel pg, but then again, I didn't really with my other 2. So who knows. Has this happened to anyone else? thanks again


----------



## Wendyk07

Macwooly said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls,
> 
> Well i did it. I caved yesterday and tested and :bfn: I keep telling myself that its still early like a say to people on here but i just dont feel PG. I was determined not to symptom spot but after POAS yesterday i though back to the last week and there has been nothing. So no symptoms and a BFN and i just dont feel PG.
> 
> Good luck for all today's testers.
> 
> Wendy
> x
> 
> Wendy :saywhat: Thought you were going to be good with testing?! It is too early so keeping all crossed you still get your BFP :dust:Click to expand...

I tried but i found DH's hiding place and couldnt fight the urge. lol


----------



## Macwooly

rjsmam said:


> Hi ladies  havent posted much for a while here but have been reading with interest! Congrats Newmarriedgal!!
> 
> I feel so annoyed at self.. i tested on an ic &#150; i thnk im 10/11dpo but its hard to tell as my temps have been whacky with being sick and ff thinks im only 5dpo... Did the test, looked very briefly  bfn, hopped in shower, came out looked again, bfn  started getting ready for work  pink line forming. Its now dry with a very real pink/purple defined line. But i reckon its out of time so should be ignored  or it could be the dye run. Annoyed.com for testing early!!! :growlmad:

:hugs: Keeping FXed that you get your BFP this cycle when you test in a few days time :dust: Be gentle on yourself for testing earlier :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

hugs3409 said:


> I am new to this forum also and I tested Monday June 13 which would be first day of missed af, got a bfn, then tested on the 14th, 15th, 16th and this morning and got a faint positive all the days. I guess I am pg, but a little concerned that the positive is so faint and not getting darker :( baby dust to all.

Stay positive hun. Youve gone from BFN to the faint line so now it should start getting darker each day.

Congratulations! on your BFP

Wendy
x


----------



## LLbean

rjsmam...hmmm mine never did that. I'd say wait a few days and test again


----------



## Indigo77

FionaJames24 said:


> It would help if my hubby had a higher sex drive but that's for another forum!! :)

Try Horny Goats Weed or Maca....:winkwink:


----------



## Jax41

Hey June Testers, still stalking all of you and wishing you BFP's and no AF's!!!

:dust::dust::dust:

Wendy :trouble: stay away from those HPT's!!

rjsmam - test again and let us know what you get!!:flower:

AFM - getting ready for the warm up lap at the weekend - BRING IT ON!!!!!:bunny:


----------



## Macwooly

I can voucher for Horny Goats weed and maca root :thumbup: :winkwink: 

Holland and Barrett sell it combined in one capsule but if your DH/OH takes it make sure it's not last thing at night as you will get a disturbed night's sleep if you get my drift :winkwink:


----------



## NorthStar

Macwooly said:


> I can voucher for Horny Goats weed and maca root :thumbup: :winkwink:
> 
> Holland and Barrett sell it combined in one capsule but if your DH/OH takes it make sure it's not last thing at night as you will get a disturbed night's sleep if you get my drift :winkwink:

Yeah mine tends to get the horn about 3am as it is, so I'll be avoiding that :blush:


----------



## newmarriedgal

NorthStar said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> I can voucher for Horny Goats weed and maca root :thumbup: :winkwink:
> 
> Holland and Barrett sell it combined in one capsule but if your DH/OH takes it make sure it's not last thing at night as you will get a disturbed night's sleep if you get my drift :winkwink:
> 
> Yeah mine tends to get the horn about 3am as it is, so I'll be avoiding that :blush:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Jax41

NorthStar said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> I can voucher for Horny Goats weed and maca root :thumbup: :winkwink:
> 
> Holland and Barrett sell it combined in one capsule but if your DH/OH takes it make sure it's not last thing at night as you will get a disturbed night's sleep if you get my drift :winkwink:
> 
> Yeah mine tends to get the horn about 3am as it is, so I'll be avoiding that :blush:Click to expand...

OMG! :shock: couldn't cope with that Northstar, need my :sleep:!!!


----------



## Macwooly

NorthStar said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> I can voucher for Horny Goats weed and maca root :thumbup: :winkwink:
> 
> Holland and Barrett sell it combined in one capsule but if your DH/OH takes it make sure it's not last thing at night as you will get a disturbed night's sleep if you get my drift :winkwink:
> 
> Yeah mine tends to get the horn about 3am as it is, so I'll be avoiding that :blush:Click to expand...

Yeah what is it with men? Horny at 3am but when we get our LOs I bet they won't be so awake when we need help with the middle of the night feeds :haha:


----------



## Jax41

Hey Newlymarriedgal, just seen your pic pop up and hadn't written to you to say thinking about you tons and praying that those numbers keep on movin up!!!!:thumbup::flower:x


----------



## Lyvid

Sumat - So sorry the witch got you! :hugs: Your holiday next month sounds absolutely wonderful!

Fiona - welcome to the group! It's a wonderful place, lots of support and lots of knowledge about TTC here. 

hugs3409 - Congrats! I completely understand, it's a bit nerve-wracking right now. Can you get in to your Dr to have your beta's tested? FX'd for a sticky bean.

rjsmam - It's probably an evap but test again in a day or two to be sure. FX'd for you!!!

AFM - I got a squinter this morning!!!! Eeeek! I'm so excited. I'm 9dpo and I've been testing since Wed (cause it was my b-day and I thought "that sure would be nice", oh and I'm a POAS-aholic). I'd basically given up this month but thought I might as well test anyway, after all I have all these sticks. So I threw the pee out soon as I was done with it. Wish I hadn't cause a second, second line would make me feel better. Called DH into the bathroom and he saw it too! Eeeek! I was sure I was out as I had the worst sharp pains yesterday (I have a fibroid and had one removed a year and a half ago and this was sharp like the AF cramps those darn things give me) but that was my only AF symptom and I usually am very symptomatic (backache, nausea, sore boobs, the gamut). Natsby don't yell at me, I wasn't symptom spotting I swear LOL! OK maybe I was lack of symptom spotting:haha: Right now everything down there feels wound up tight like a drum. FX'd for a sticky bean! :happydance: Must go take a shower as they are going to turn off our water in an hour.


----------



## Indigo77

Wonder if we all will rue the day we started this TTC nonsense when we are up most of the night with our LOs.


----------



## NorthStar

Lyvid said:


> Sumat - So sorry the witch got you! :hugs: Your holiday next month sounds absolutely wonderful!
> 
> Fiona - welcome to the group! It's a wonderful place, lots of support and lots of knowledge about TTC here.
> 
> hugs3409 - Congrats! I completely understand, it's a bit nerve-wracking right now. Can you get in to your Dr to have your beta's tested? FX'd for a sticky bean.
> 
> rjsmam - It's probably an evap but test again in a day or two to be sure. FX'd for you!!!
> 
> AFM - I got a squinter this morning!!!! Eeeek! I'm so excited. I'm 9dpo and I've been testing since Wed (cause it was my b-day and I thought "that sure would be nice", oh and I'm a POAS-aholic). I'd basically given up this month but thought I might as well test anyway, after all I have all these sticks. So I threw the pee out soon as I was done with it. Wish I hadn't cause a second, second line would make me feel better. Called DH into the bathroom and he saw it too! Eeeek! I was sure I was out as I had the worst sharp pains yesterday (I have a fibroid and had one removed a year and a half ago and this was sharp like the AF cramps those darn things give me) but that was my only AF symptom and I usually am very symptomatic (backache, nausea, sore boobs, the gamut). Natsby don't yell at me, I wasn't symptom spotting I swear LOL! OK maybe I was lack of symptom spotting:haha: Right now everything down there feels wound up tight like a drum. FX'd for a sticky bean! :happydance: Must go take a shower as they are going to turn off our water in an hour.

FX for you - post a picture of the TEST!!!!


----------



## Jax41

Wow Lyvid!!!! Post us a pic, fab news hun!!!!!x


----------



## Jax41

Indigo77 said:


> Wonder if we all will rue the day we started this TTC nonsense when we are up most of the night with our LOs.

Indigo- I'd be lying if it hadn't crossed my mind once or twice OR that after all this effort you end up with a right little _________ !!!!!


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> Wonder if we all will rue the day we started this TTC nonsense when we are up most of the night with our LOs.

It will be worth it :)


----------



## Macwooly

Lyvid said:


> Sumat - So sorry the witch got you! :hugs: Your holiday next month sounds absolutely wonderful!
> 
> Fiona - welcome to the group! It's a wonderful place, lots of support and lots of knowledge about TTC here.
> 
> hugs3409 - Congrats! I completely understand, it's a bit nerve-wracking right now. Can you get in to your Dr to have your beta's tested? FX'd for a sticky bean.
> 
> rjsmam - It's probably an evap but test again in a day or two to be sure. FX'd for you!!!
> 
> AFM - I got a squinter this morning!!!! Eeeek! I'm so excited. I'm 9dpo and I've been testing since Wed (cause it was my b-day and I thought "that sure would be nice", oh and I'm a POAS-aholic). I'd basically given up this month but thought I might as well test anyway, after all I have all these sticks. So I threw the pee out soon as I was done with it. Wish I hadn't cause a second, second line would make me feel better. Called DH into the bathroom and he saw it too! Eeeek! I was sure I was out as I had the worst sharp pains yesterday (I have a fibroid and had one removed a year and a half ago and this was sharp like the AF cramps those darn things give me) but that was my only AF symptom and I usually am very symptomatic (backache, nausea, sore boobs, the gamut). Natsby don't yell at me, I wasn't symptom spotting I swear LOL! OK maybe I was lack of symptom spotting:haha: Right now everything down there feels wound up tight like a drum. FX'd for a sticky bean! :happydance: Must go take a shower as they are going to turn off our water in an hour.

OMG :happydance: Praying and keeping FXed that you have a more definite line when you test again - tonight? or tomorrow?


----------



## Indigo77

Jax41 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Wonder if we all will rue the day we started this TTC nonsense when we are up most of the night with our LOs.
> 
> Indigo- I'd be lying if it hadn't crossed my mind once or twice OR that after all this effort you end up with a right little _________ !!!!!Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:

FXed the LO takes after Mr. Indigo....cuz I know I can be a handful!


----------



## Indigo77

Lyv...

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Wonder if we all will rue the day we started this TTC nonsense when we are up most of the night with our LOs.
> 
> Indigo- I'd be lying if it hadn't crossed my mind once or twice OR that after all this effort you end up with a right little _________ !!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> FXed the LO takes after Mr. Indigo....cuz I know I can be a handful!Click to expand...

I said I would cry if I had a child like me as apparently I didn't sleep well for 6 weeks but after that my parents got 12 hours every night but nothing during the day :D


----------



## newmarriedgal

Lyvid said:


> Sumat - So sorry the witch got you! :hugs: Your holiday next month sounds absolutely wonderful!
> 
> Fiona - welcome to the group! It's a wonderful place, lots of support and lots of knowledge about TTC here.
> 
> hugs3409 - Congrats! I completely understand, it's a bit nerve-wracking right now. Can you get in to your Dr to have your beta's tested? FX'd for a sticky bean.
> 
> rjsmam - It's probably an evap but test again in a day or two to be sure. FX'd for you!!!
> 
> AFM - I got a squinter this morning!!!! Eeeek! I'm so excited. I'm 9dpo and I've been testing since Wed (cause it was my b-day and I thought "that sure would be nice", oh and I'm a POAS-aholic). I'd basically given up this month but thought I might as well test anyway, after all I have all these sticks. So I threw the pee out soon as I was done with it. Wish I hadn't cause a second, second line would make me feel better. Called DH into the bathroom and he saw it too! Eeeek! I was sure I was out as I had the worst sharp pains yesterday (I have a fibroid and had one removed a year and a half ago and this was sharp like the AF cramps those darn things give me) but that was my only AF symptom and I usually am very symptomatic (backache, nausea, sore boobs, the gamut). Natsby don't yell at me, I wasn't symptom spotting I swear LOL! OK maybe I was lack of symptom spotting:haha: Right now everything down there feels wound up tight like a drum. FX'd for a sticky bean! :happydance: Must go take a shower as they are going to turn off our water in an hour.

yayayayayayayayayay! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Definitely FX'd.... can't wait for your next test - go pee now :haha:


----------



## Wendyk07

Lyvid - Congrats hun. Am so excited for you. Keep us posted. :hugs:

My DH would quite easily get up for :sex: at 3am but in the 18months since my son was born he has never heard him through the night and got up. I think its a male thing. I wake up each time my son stirs, even when he snores i assume hes awake. I have to admit though in the first 3 weeks of getting up through the night and feeding on demand i did wonder if i was really cut out for it but sleep deprevation is a killer and allsorts go through your mind. I feel though that after going through months/years of trying/charting/temping and opks etc that we are ready.

X


----------



## Lyvid

newmarriedgal said:


> yayayayayayayayayay! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Definitely FX'd.... can't wait for your next test - go pee now :haha:

:haha: I did! It was darker :happydance: OMG! Wanna be bump buddies? :flower:

Thank you everyone! I took pics but I can't find a cable to hook the camera up to the computer. Have sent DH an email as he usually knows where all the techie stuff is!


----------



## hugs3409

Congrats Lyv, glad to hear, now i mine would just darken up I will be just as happy as you lol. My docs receptionist told me it was normal to have very faint positives early on, which I agree, but everytime I see someone elses poas pics I see light, darker, darker darker. Mine are all light light light. How can I post them? you will see what I mean


----------



## LLbean

OMG Lyvid!!!! Sweeeeeeeet! Woooo hoooo!!!!! Do post pics ladies!!! Very happy for you all!!!


----------



## NorthStar

Congrats Lyvid :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Macwooly

Lyvid :happydance: Wishing you all the best for a happy; healthy and successful pregnancy :)

Hugs3409 - I am sure they will start to get obviously darker :)


----------



## newmarriedgal

Lyvid said:


> newmarriedgal said:
> 
> 
> yayayayayayayayayay! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Definitely FX'd.... can't wait for your next test - go pee now :haha:
> 
> :haha: I did! It was darker :happydance: OMG! Wanna be bump buddies? :flower:
> 
> Thank you everyone! I took pics but I can't find a cable to hook the camera up to the computer. Have sent DH an email as he usually knows where all the techie stuff is!Click to expand...

OMG!!!!! So happy for you! yes, yes, yes I want to be bump buddies!! :flower:

we will have a great 9 months, I'm sure of it!


----------



## Lyvid

newmarriedgal said:


> Lyvid said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> newmarriedgal said:
> 
> 
> yayayayayayayayayay! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Definitely FX'd.... can't wait for your next test - go pee now :haha:
> 
> :haha: I did! It was darker :happydance: OMG! Wanna be bump buddies? :flower:
> 
> Thank you everyone! I took pics but I can't find a cable to hook the camera up to the computer. Have sent DH an email as he usually knows where all the techie stuff is!Click to expand...
> 
> OMG!!!!! So happy for you! yes, yes, yes I want to be bump buddies!! :flower:
> 
> we will have a great 9 months, I'm sure of it!Click to expand...

Yay! Bump buddy! :happydance::happydance::hugs:

Couldn't find a cable, DH has one at work he will bring home later but in the meantime I took a pic with the cell phone. I think you should be able to see the line on the bottom one, smu. 

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5194/5842301861_f977ceb499_m.jpg


----------



## AliGirl

Awwww congrats to both of you. I am so pleased. I hope it all goes well for you both. Really hope to join you in July!! Xx


----------



## Lyvid

hugs3409 said:


> Congrats Lyv, glad to hear, now i mine would just darken up I will be just as happy as you lol. My docs receptionist told me it was normal to have very faint positives early on, which I agree, but everytime I see someone elses poas pics I see light, darker, darker darker. Mine are all light light light. How can I post them? you will see what I mean

I was just poking around in the BFP announcement area and saw someone else who posted that her lines never got darker. She said she finally gave up and took a digi and it said pregnant so that was good enough for her! Is AF late or due in a day or two, if so I'd say try a digi and stop worrying about the lines, the best thing you can do right now for you and baby is be happy not stressed. :hugs:


----------



## newmarriedgal

AliGirl said:


> Awwww congrats to both of you. I am so pleased. I hope it all goes well for you both. Really hope to join you in July!! Xx

Thanks AliGirl! I hope you can join us too! FX'd for you! :dust:


----------



## Butterfly67

Ooh congrats Lyvid :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 

I want to be bump buddies with you all lol!!!


----------



## hugs3409

Thank you Lyv. i should stop worrying, but all this reading about faint lines and miscarriage, chemical pregnancy, ectoptic etc.... is what is worrying me. I did take a digi and it said pregnant. I have loaded my pics to my computer, when I get back in about half hour, I will try and post them here. thanks again. I need bump buddies too lol. Wish someone I knew close to me was going threw the same thing lol. My SIL is due next month, so that doesn't work too well lol.


----------



## hugs3409

Ok so I hope this works out with adding pics. I guess it matters what brand you use. The cheap ones are not that good lol. I just don't get why the EPT's are so light. Oh well, I guess I will continue to believe I have a BFP!!!! 

clear blue easy
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y65/hugs28/dayone-tuesday.jpg
EPT test
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y65/hugs28/day2-wednesday-1.jpg
cheap first response ones from Walmart. $.88 lol
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y65/hugs28/thursdaymorningandafternoon-1.jpg
EPT and cheapie walmart one
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y65/hugs28/fridaymorning-1.jpg
EPT and cheapie walmart one.
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y65/hugs28/fridayatnoon-1.jpg
dollar tree one and FRER. 
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y65/hugs28/Friday3pm-1.jpg

I know I am a poas freak lol


----------



## LLbean

hugs3409 sure looks like a big BFP for you!!!! WOOO HOOO!!!! How many DPO are they?

Be sure to post it on the over 35 BFP sticky!!!


CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lyvid

I want everyone on here to be my bump buddy! FX'd so you can join us Butterfly! 

hugs3409, those are very definitely positive! The Friday 3pm (a FRER I think?) is super dark, it looks great! Stop peeing on those sticks and celebrate! :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Well they all say positive to me :happydance:


----------



## sandgmom

Have been snooping around this forum...would love to join in.

AF came yesterday, but back at it next month.

Would love company.:)

Reading about BFP's has made my day!!!


----------



## Macwooly

sandgmom said:


> Have been snooping around this forum...would love to join in.
> 
> AF came yesterday, but back at it next month.
> 
> Would love company.:)
> 
> Reading about BFP's has made my day!!!

Hello :hi: You'll definitely get lots of company on here :)


----------



## LLbean

Welcome Sandgmom...may you join the BFP club soon!


----------



## sandgmom

Thank you LLbean. Fingers are crossed and feeling optimistic.

My daughter was a surprise at 40....so you all have lots of reasons to stay positive.:)


----------



## LLbean

WOW that is AWESOME!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Wow I missed a lot of excitement today!
Congrats to the new BFPs!!!!! So encouraging to read/see your posts and pics!
Butterfly we're testing close to each other based on your ticker :hugs:
Would love to have a bump buddy from here!


----------



## hugs3409

thansk all, how do you become bump buddies? And how do you add tickers, I seem to have not done it right lol


----------



## Lyvid

sandgmom said:


> Have been snooping around this forum...would love to join in.
> 
> AF came yesterday, but back at it next month.
> 
> Would love company.:)
> 
> Reading about BFP's has made my day!!!

Welcome Sandgmom! It's very uplifting to see so many BFP's in our age group when all we hear in the media is that we're "old". Tonight I'm going to a baby shower for my neighbor, she's 42! GL and :dust:


----------



## sandgmom

Thank you.....:)

I do not feel old, only think it when someone tells me I am. Having had my kids so far apart, I feel better actually having a little one NOW than I did earlier. Really believe it is a state of mind. Believe that too for getting pregnant. My last pregnancy shocked me....she only had one chance to 'happen' and she did! :winkwink:


----------



## Lyvid

sandgmom said:


> Thank you.....:)
> 
> I do not feel old, only think it when someone tells me I am. Having had my kids so far apart, I feel better actually having a little one NOW than I did earlier. Really believe it is a state of mind. Believe that too for getting pregnant. My last pregnancy shocked me....she only had one chance to 'happen' and she did! :winkwink:

I don't think I'll feel old, well, ever! In my head I'm still about 20, I can still touch my toes without even feeling a stretch (as if!), I can stay up all night (not unless it's insomnia!) and I have a rockin' body (the way Jello rocks, watch it wiggle!) so yeah, I don't feel old at all! :haha: But I KNOW I'll be a better mom now than I would have been at 20, I'm wiser, I know myself better, I have more patience, I'm a much more confident and settled person, and I really want to be a mom! Oh, and if anyone actually told me I was old, I'd give 'em what for! Old, my ass! :gun:

Yay for your little one! She was obviously a stubborn egg, determined to make her way into the world. Saw that chance and took it! :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Hi Wendy...

Delayed OD...so I will not be testing until the 29th...Thanks!


----------



## Bubba3

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Woo hoooooo Livid , so so excited for you brilliant news


----------



## Bubba3

Indigo77 said:


> Hi Wendy...
> 
> Delayed OD...so I will not be testing until the 29th...Thanks!

Hey hey Indigo :happydance: you and me both :hugs:


----------



## Bubba3

Hi sandgmom welcome good luck with everything


----------



## Indigo77

Bubba3 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Wendy...
> 
> Delayed OD...so I will not be testing until the 29th...Thanks!
> 
> Hey hey Indigo :happydance: you and me both :hugs:Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Morning girls,

Shall i add July dates to this thread so we can continue chatting here or would you rather a new thread?

Wendy


----------



## Wendyk07

I did it again, tested and BFN. Why do i do it to myself? Arrrgh!
I managed to stay well clear of them yesterday but this morning i have a little cramping on my right side and thought that it could be a symptom so reached for the IC's. i'm really bummed this morning. Going to get dressed and take short ass(DS) for some retail therapy. We have his grandpa's 70th birthday party this afternoon and we both need a nice new outfit.

Have a good day folks.

Good luck all testers today. :dust:

Wendy
x


----------



## Macwooly

Wendyk07 said:


> Morning girls,
> 
> Shall i add July dates to this thread so we can continue chatting here or would you rather a new thread?
> 
> Wendy

Definitely want to carry on chatting but really unsure on a new thread or not :shrug: 

Sorry that doesn't help does it :blush: 

I'm having on of those "I used to be indecisive and now I'm not sure" days :)

Right decision - new thread :thumbup: But happy to go with the majority :thumbup:


----------



## Macwooly

Wendyk07 said:


> I did it again, tested and BFN. Why do i do it to myself? Arrrgh!
> I managed to stay well clear of them yesterday but this morning i have a little cramping on my right side and thought that it could be a symptom so reached for the IC's. i'm really bummed this morning. Going to get dressed and take short ass(DS) for some retail therapy. We have his grandpa's 70th birthday party this afternoon and we both need a nice new outfit.
> 
> Have a good day folks.
> 
> Good luck all testers today. :dust:
> 
> Wendy
> x

Still keeping all crossed for you :hugs: :dust:

Have fun shopping although personally I can't bear shopping :)


----------



## NorthStar

Hi Wendy,

I'm out, getting spotting this morning and I had a few symptoms of AF coming the last day or two.:nope:

Knew I was out this month due to BD timing issues but AF coming today means that my cycle has reverted back to the dates it would have had before I did the 5 days worth of mini BCP last month.:nope:

This means that there will be no TTC for me for the next 6 months, my OH's work schedule means he is offshore everytime I ov :cry::cry::cry:

I can go back to the docs and get another script for mini-pill and try again to shift my dates these few critical days that we need, but who knows if it will work.

Right now I'm pretty upset, I have my parents staying and it's a task to try and act happy/normal, this early AF= a really bad outcome this morning.


----------



## Macwooly

NorthStar said:


> Hi Wendy,
> 
> I'm out, getting spotting this morning and I had a few symptoms of AF coming the last day or two.:nope:
> 
> Knew I was out this month due to BD timing issues but AF coming today means that my cycle has reverted back to the dates it would have had before I did the 5 days worth of mini BCP last month.:nope:
> 
> This means that there will be no TTC for me for the next 6 months, my OH's work schedule means he is offshore everytime I ov :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> I can go back to the docs and get another script for mini-pill and try again to shift my dates these few critical days that we need, but who knows if it will work.
> 
> Right now I'm pretty upset, I have my parents staying and it's a task to try and act happy/normal, this early AF= a really bad outcome this morning.

:hugs::hugs: Be gentle with yourself :hugs::hugs:

Trying the mini pill again may be something you want to consider in a few days/weeks/months as you may find you don't want to wait 6 months for your schedules to fit but you know we'll all be here supporting you whatever you decided :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Well, FF says I O'ed later than I thought, and we only BD'ed once, 5 days before. So I'm assuming it's a no-go and won't be testing :-(

Good luck to all :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs: NorthStar...


----------



## LLbean

continuing to spot and a tad bit of sore throat this AM (may be allergies) Lets wait and see but I am thinking it's not June


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs: Northstar, yes, maybe go back to the docs to see if they can shift it for you again (or try to). Otherwise maybe wait a month and see if it changes itself at all but 6 months would be a bummer.

Wendy, think we are all guilty of testing early and not waiting :blush:

I think new thread for July is a good idea. Gives us all a fresh start :)


----------



## Bubba3

:hugs:Yup Wendy we've all done it ,
Junebug ,good luck and heaps of dust


----------



## Indigo77

Butterfly67 said:


> :hugs: Northstar, yes, maybe go back to the docs to see if they can shift it for you again (or try to). Otherwise maybe wait a month and see if it changes itself at all but 6 months would be a bummer.
> 
> Wendy, think we are all guilty of testing early and not waiting :blush:
> 
> I think new thread for July is a good idea. Gives us all a fresh start :)

Agree....new thread...fresh start...


----------



## Wendyk07

Macwooly said:


> Right decision - new thread :thumbup: But happy to go with the majority :thumbup:




Butterfly67 said:


> Wendy, think we are all guilty of testing early and not waiting :blush:
> 
> I think new thread for July is a good idea. Gives us all a fresh start :)




Indigo77 said:


> Wendy, think we are all guilty of testing early and not waiting :blush:
> 
> I think new thread for July is a good idea. Gives us all a fresh start :)
> 
> Agree....new thread...fresh start...


I thought a new thread as well but didnt want to go ahead without giving you all and option. :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

NorthStar said:


> Hi Wendy,
> 
> I'm out, getting spotting this morning and I had a few symptoms of AF coming the last day or two.:nope:
> 
> Knew I was out this month due to BD timing issues but AF coming today means that my cycle has reverted back to the dates it would have had before I did the 5 days worth of mini BCP last month.:nope:
> 
> This means that there will be no TTC for me for the next 6 months, my OH's work schedule means he is offshore everytime I ov :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> I can go back to the docs and get another script for mini-pill and try again to shift my dates these few critical days that we need, but who knows if it will work.
> 
> Right now I'm pretty upset, I have my parents staying and it's a task to try and act happy/normal, this early AF= a really bad outcome this morning.

Am feeling really AF like today as well hun. Just want her to come now and get it over and done with. 6 months? Aww hun :hugs2: I dont know anything about the minipill but if you think it will work then go for it girl. Hopefully having your parents there just now will provide you with a bit of a distraction. 

Wendy
x


----------



## Wendyk07

Junebug_CJ said:


> Well, FF says I O'ed later than I thought, and we only BD'ed once, 5 days before. So I'm assuming it's a no-go and won't be testing :-(
> 
> Good luck to all :hugs:


Hi hun, 

You never know. I have read numerous threads on here that say the spermies can live for up to 5 days. Now where is might be a slim chance it is still a possibility. If its happened to others is can happen to you. 

:hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

LLbean said:


> continuing to spot and a tad bit of sore throat this AM (may be allergies) Lets wait and see but I am thinking it's not June

Think positive hun. With my last PG i noted all symptoms and spotting, sore throat and flu like symptoms are all on that list so dont count yourself out just yet. :hugs:

I posted all my symptoms on here in 2009. I am sure i can find the if you want to compare.

Wendy
x


----------



## Bubba3

Hang in there , you never know , have everything crossed for you


----------



## Macwooly

Wendyk07 said:


> Am feeling really AF like today as well hun. Just want her to come now and get it over and done with.

So sorry you feel like that :hugs: Keeping FXed for you :hugs::dust::hugs:


----------



## tulip girl

Hey ladies,

Haven't been on for a while...had such a busy time at work....so going back to have a read up! 

Congratulations to any new BFPs, I am amazed at how lucky this thread has been, and it's really given me some new hope that it will happen for me. 

Currently about 4/5dpo I think, got a + on opk on Tues, already finding the 2WW a nightmare! 

Good luck to everyone, looking forward to seeing who will be next! x x x


----------



## hugs3409

Can I follow the July thread lol I wanna wish July testers lots of luck lol :)
I agree not to count yourself out just yet, sometimes those spermies are strong swimmers and survivors too, you coulda got one of those lol. Good luck all Baby Dust to everyone


----------



## Eve36

Wow massive congratulations to all the BFPs here - amazing news! :happydance:

Wendy and LLbean - just hang in there, you never know what might happen, I'm keeping everything crossed for you both.

Northstar - :hugs: :hugs::hugs: sounds really tough

Junebug - you never know, your DH might have super stayers :spermy: and you only need one to make it! Good luck!!

One week down, one week to go for me - EEEEEEK! :wacko:


----------



## Bubba3

Eve36 said:


> Wow massive congratulations to all the BFPs here - amazing news! :happydance:
> 
> Wendy and LLbean - just hang in there, you never know what might happen, I'm keeping everything crossed for you both.
> 
> Northstar - :hugs: :hugs::hugs: sounds really tough
> 
> Junebug - you never know, your DH might have super stayers :spermy: and you only need one to make it! Good luck!!
> 
> One week down, one week to go for me - EEEEEEK! :wacko:

Hi there when are you testing , we might be similar times throwing a ton of dust your way good luck :winkwink:


----------



## Eve36

Bubba3 said:


> Eve36 said:
> 
> 
> Wow massive congratulations to all the BFPs here - amazing news! :happydance:
> 
> Wendy and LLbean - just hang in there, you never know what might happen, I'm keeping everything crossed for you both.
> 
> Northstar - :hugs: :hugs::hugs: sounds really tough
> 
> Junebug - you never know, your DH might have super stayers :spermy: and you only need one to make it! Good luck!!
> 
> One week down, one week to go for me - EEEEEEK! :wacko:
> 
> Hi there when are you testing , we might be similar times throwing a ton of dust your way good luck :winkwink:Click to expand...

Hi Bubba

Well AF is due Saturday according to my calendar/cycle and my OPK tested positive on Saturday last week. I'm going to try to be good and wait until Sat morning until I test. 
When are you due to test?? Throwing some right back at you :thumbup:


----------



## sandgmom

OOOOH! Hoping there is a July thread! It has been so very fun reading about all the good

news as well as commiserating with the not so good. July is a whole new month!!!!!

July would be a great month to be very early pregnant, so let's do it!

Thank you everyone for making me feel welcome. Your stories are just like mine....

I mean not like I test early or anything. ;) HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hello ladies, looks like I'm back in!!! I figured out how to tell FF to discount one of my BBT measurements, the morning where I was tossing and turning and wide awake at 5AM but measured at my regular time (sleep deprived plus awake for 2 hours, likely unreliable). When I did that, my ovulation date got shifted back 3 days, making it 2 days after :sex: so now according to ticker I'm meant to test on Friday the 24th! I've been POAS with my cheapies and yesterday had an evaporation line appear about 1 hour post, it is pink and quite visible (as opposed to the false negatives I hear about being grey or purplish). We shall see!!!

Thanks for all the encouragement :hugs: and :dust: to all today's testers!!!


----------



## LLbean

Junebug_CJ said:


> Hello ladies, looks like I'm back in!!! I figured out how to tell FF to discount one of my BBT measurements, the morning where I was tossing and turning and wide awake at 5AM but measured at my regular time (sleep deprived plus awake for 2 hours, likely unreliable). When I did that, my ovulation date got shifted back 3 days, making it 2 days after :sex: so now according to ticker I'm meant to test on Friday the 24th! I've been POAS with my cheapies and yesterday had an evaporation line appear about 1 hour post, it is pink and quite visible (as opposed to the false negatives I hear about being grey or purplish). We shall see!!!
> 
> Thanks for all the encouragement :hugs: and :dust: to all today's testers!!!

Oh exciting!!! did you do another test today? Post the pics!

FXd for you!!!


----------



## Wendyk07

I have setup a July testers thread. Heres hoping its as lucky as this one has been.

I didnt bother testing today and tbh i dont think i will again this month. I should keep my HPTs for next month.

The 70th party was good yesterday we all had a ball which was a good distraction after the bfn in the morning. 

AF due on Wednesday and i really hope she doesnt mess with me this month and just comes on time so i can get rid and start again. 

Good luck to all testing today. :dust:

Wendy
x


----------



## Wendyk07

Junebug_CJ said:


> Hello ladies, looks like I'm back in!!!
> 
> Thanks for all the encouragement :hugs: and :dust: to all today's testers!!!

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## goldie66

Eve36 said:


> Bubba3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eve36 said:
> 
> 
> Wow massive congratulations to all the BFPs here - amazing news! :happydance:
> 
> Wendy and LLbean - just hang in there, you never know what might happen, I'm keeping everything crossed for you both.
> 
> Northstar - :hugs: :hugs::hugs: sounds really tough
> 
> Junebug - you never know, your DH might have super stayers :spermy: and you only need one to make it! Good luck!!
> 
> One week down, one week to go for me - EEEEEEK! :wacko:
> 
> Hi there when are you testing , we might be similar times throwing a ton of dust your way good luck :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Bubba
> 
> Well AF is due Saturday according to my calendar/cycle and my OPK tested positive on Saturday last week. I'm going to try to be good and wait until Sat morning until I test.
> When are you due to test?? Throwing some right back at you :thumbup:Click to expand...


Hi all, congratulations on all the BFP this month :happydance:

I'm 11dpo and one week down the longest week yet and my AF due next sat 25th.. same as you Eve36.
I couldnt stop myself and tested from 8dpo BFN..

No real symptoms only really sore boobs at sides of them,the odd twinge on left handside since 4dpo and creamy white cm... don't feel hopeful for this month..:nope:

Always July cycle 5.....

:dust:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LLbean said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, looks like I'm back in!!! I figured out how to tell FF to discount one of my BBT measurements, the morning where I was tossing and turning and wide awake at 5AM but measured at my regular time (sleep deprived plus awake for 2 hours, likely unreliable). When I did that, my ovulation date got shifted back 3 days, making it 2 days after :sex: so now according to ticker I'm meant to test on Friday the 24th! I've been POAS with my cheapies and yesterday had an evaporation line appear about 1 hour post, it is pink and quite visible (as opposed to the false negatives I hear about being grey or purplish). We shall see!!!
> 
> Thanks for all the encouragement :hugs: and :dust: to all today's testers!!!
> 
> Oh exciting!!! did you do another test today? Post the pics!
> 
> FXd for you!!!Click to expand...

It was negative today with no evap line so I'm assuming yesterday's was a fluke!


----------



## LLbean

Junebug_CJ said:


> It was negative today with no evap line so I'm assuming yesterday's was a fluke!

oh booooooooooooooooooo well you are not out yet...keep us posted!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Definitely! I know it's still very early 
I'm having some weird twinges down there, but I'm trying not to symptom-hunt :wacko:


----------



## Macwooly

Junebug keeping FXed for you :dust::dust:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Not been on B&B over the weekend, so just logged on this morning to see some more lovely newly flashing BFP. 8 confirmed so far...we are doing well girls! Big congrats from me. Felt deflated when AF showed on Friday but you've put me into excited mode again :thumbup:

As you can see from my status, hubby has his work cut out this month...:bunny::bunny:


Big hugs and bring us more June BFPssss!

BTW, am I right by saying the July thread is up and running? Will have a look and get myself checked in on there.


----------



## Macwooly

Sorry Af got you :hugs:

Yes July thread is up and running thanks to the fab Wendy :thumbup: 

Good luck for July :dust:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Macwooly said:


> Sorry Af got you :hugs:
> 
> Yes July thread is up and running thanks to the fab Wendy :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck for July :dust:


And best of luck to you this month, I notice you've got your happy days just approaching. Fingers crossed for you. x


----------



## Bubba3

Hi hi Sumat , sorry about the af getting you . Hang out with us I need all the distractions and cool girls to chat with . This waiting is driving me crazy now:winkwink: 
Throwing plenty of baby dust your way


----------



## Bubba3

Hi girls , how's everyone ? Love to hear all your news . :hugs:
Me , packing , waiting , going crazy waiting , convinced myself my ariolas ( sorry hopeless spelling ) are bigger , boobies are agony when taking my bra off , only diff is this is two days earlier than last month . I'm super weepy but we have a lot of worries with our first daughter . I was just getting all misty eyed at a daft film .:dohh:
Aaahh , so much for my sensible no spotting head . Was doing well till today :wacko:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Bubba3 said:


> Hi girls , how's everyone ? Love to hear all your news . :hugs:
> Me , packing , waiting , going crazy waiting , convinced myself my ariolas ( sorry hopeless spelling ) are bigger , boobies are agony when taking my bra off , only diff is this is two days earlier than last month . I'm super weepy but we have a lot of worries with our first daughter . I was just getting all misty eyed at a daft film .:dohh:
> Aaahh , so much for my sensible no spotting head . Was doing well till today :wacko:

i'll be sticking around, I think this thread is good for all of us. You realise you are far from alone with the way you think and feel.

Best of luck to you. Hoping the noticeably bigger nips for you this month is a sign. Funny you mention that, I got my hubby inspecting the size of them this last month. The things we do haha. Packing? moving or going on holiday?


----------



## Bubba3

sumatwsimit said:


> Bubba3 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls , how's everyone ? Love to hear all your news . :hugs:
> Me , packing , waiting , going crazy waiting , convinced myself my ariolas ( sorry hopeless spelling ) are bigger , boobies are agony when taking my bra off , only diff is this is two days earlier than last month . I'm super weepy but we have a lot of worries with our first daughter . I was just getting all misty eyed at a daft film .:dohh:
> Aaahh , so much for my sensible no spotting head . Was doing well till today :wacko:
> 
> i'll be sticking around, I think this thread is good for all of us. You realise you are far from alone with the way you think and feel.
> 
> Best of luck to you. Hoping the noticeably bigger nips for you this month is a sign. Funny you mention that, I got my hubby inspecting the size of them this last month. The things we do haha. Packing? moving or going on holiday?Click to expand...

Hi were Britts but moving from south east Asia to Oz , we were there for four years before so it's a great move for us . It's been interesting being a whitey as they call us but I'm looking forward to au . 
Yeah I'm not paying too much attention to boobies , they can be deceptive :winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

Bubba3 said:


> Hi girls , how's everyone ? Love to hear all your news . :hugs:
> Me , packing , waiting , going crazy waiting , convinced myself my ariolas ( sorry hopeless spelling ) are bigger , boobies are agony when taking my bra off , only diff is this is two days earlier than last month . I'm super weepy but we have a lot of worries with our first daughter . I was just getting all misty eyed at a daft film .:dohh:
> Aaahh , so much for my sensible no spotting head . Was doing well till today :wacko:

Am keeping everything crossed for u Hun,wen are u testing?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Eve36

Hi Everyone

Happy Monday!!Trying to keep myself positive about this week. Back to work today which you would think would keep me distracted from the fact I'm in the middle of TTW but I actually find time is much slower here and there is less to take my mind off it.

Bubba3 your symptoms sound interesting - when are you going to test? Are you going to hold out and wait til AF is due?

Hope everyone has a good week and we hear of some more BFPs. :thumbup:


----------



## Bubba3

:flower:Hi Eve , due 29th which at the mo feels aaaages away , even if it's not. Funny thing is we have the first fertility specialist appointment the day before . 
I've never shown up pos early on tests . Quiet the opposite it took two weeks with my last . So I have to wait which I hate . I am regular as clockwork though so if I'm late that'll be it , I think. Its a big if right now. Not sure why just not convinced this month. We danced around but not on O day . 
Still second guessing doesn't help. I'd love to P on a stick but don't think it's worth it . 
Good luck with yours , not long. :winkwink:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Bubba3 said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bubba3 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls , how's everyone ? Love to hear all your news . :hugs:
> Me , packing , waiting , going crazy waiting , convinced myself my ariolas ( sorry hopeless spelling ) are bigger , boobies are agony when taking my bra off , only diff is this is two days earlier than last month . I'm super weepy but we have a lot of worries with our first daughter . I was just getting all misty eyed at a daft film .:dohh:
> Aaahh , so much for my sensible no spotting head . Was doing well till today :wacko:
> 
> i'll be sticking around, I think this thread is good for all of us. You realise you are far from alone with the way you think and feel.
> 
> Best of luck to you. Hoping the noticeably bigger nips for you this month is a sign. Funny you mention that, I got my hubby inspecting the size of them this last month. The things we do haha. Packing? moving or going on holiday?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi were Britts but moving from south east Asia to Oz , we were there for four years before so it's a great move for us . It's been interesting being a whitey as they call us but I'm looking forward to au .
> Yeah I'm not paying too much attention to boobies , they can be deceptive :winkwink:Click to expand...


im a brit too and moved back from brisbane to uk at start of 2008, i was living there for 3 years. fantastic country but bad memories for me im afraid ( a long way from home when your marriage is over), now happily living in istanbul and will have been here 2 yrs this sept. im very happy now :winkwink: wish you the best in au, get used to being called a pom out there! its a brave but fantastic move for you and your family.


----------



## Wendyk07

Good luck to all todays testers.

I really feel a bit pre-menstral today. I seem to have lost all patience and this office is driving me nuts. I'm so tired and my bad back is really playing up (the pain is excruciating) so much so that i cannot drive. So all in all not a good day.

X


----------



## Macwooly

Hope you feel better soon Wendy :hugs:


----------



## Bubba3

Get well soon Wendy , back pain is miserable:nope::hugs:


----------



## Bubba3

Ah yes Sumat , we were in Oz for four years so got used to the pom thing , we get called whiteys here in SE Asia ! 
Your totally right we always said if anything sad like that happened we'd return home. Its great but sometimes support of family is key. We get fantastic medical care for my five year old so that's a big pull for us. Bring on the move and more bfp all round .


----------



## Jax41

Hey girls, here's to a good week :thumbup:. I'm still stalking all of you that are coming up for testing and sending you lots of luck and :dust:

Wendy - sorry you're feeling so crappy, nice warm bath and a glass of wine tonight me thinks :flower:

Summat - same prescription for you and then back in the saddle for the next cycle. Well done for the 'chat' with DH, never an easy one to make, I always have to drag all my courage up from my boots and I either get him on a good day or not :laugh2:

Bubba - keep concentrating on that packing, no symptom spotting okay, wagging my finger at you!!!:growlmad:x

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Morning ladies!
Checking in for today's testers...
My BBT is still high this morning, AF due on Thursday and usually BBT drops 2-3 days before...
No more evap lines for me. I'm becoming obsessed with stashing them to see if I get another pink evap line (like I did Saturday). I need to knock some sense into myself :cry:
Feeling a bit crampy though so won't be surprised if BBT drops as of tomorrow morning. Then I'll know for sure AF's on the way and I can stop POAS until July :nope:
Glad to see the July thread up, might be adding myself on the list soon!
:dust: to all!
And :hugs: Wendy, hope your day gets better :flower:


----------



## Bubba3

Hoping really hard it's not that witch Junebug :flower:

Jax ,Im so busted:haha: finger wagging accepted and noted , Thanks I needed that :kiss: :thumbup: I promise it's much more In a kinda curious way rather than hanging all my hopes on them way ...I learnt the hard way last cycle :blush:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL Jax, the symptom spotting police ;-)
Duly noted :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Bubba, Junebug and all you lovelies in the TWW and waiting to test - got my beady eye on you all okay? :trouble: x:kiss:x


----------



## Jax41

Bubba3 said:


> Hoping really hard it's not that witch Junebug :flower:
> 
> Jax ,Im so busted:haha: finger wagging accepted and noted , Thanks I needed that :kiss: :thumbup: I promise it's much more In a kinda curious way rather than hanging all my hopes on them way ...I learnt the hard way last cycle :blush:

Yeah, yeah, yeah - don't believe ya one bit!!!!:haha:x


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL Jax, you're too cute :flower:


----------



## Bubba3

Damn Jax , busted again .....:dohh::winkwink:


----------



## Indigo77

Bubba3 said:


> Damn Jax , busted again .....:dohh::winkwink:

 :haha::haha::haha:

Get them, Jax...no more ss! :grr:


----------



## Bubba3

Whenever you get that little critter out I know you mean business Indigo 
Only cd 9 here so I promise no more , still a way to go :thumbup:
Are you now in the dreaded tww or was your o a bit tricky to pin down ? Hope this cycle was it come on lil eggy :dust::dust::dust::dust::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Bubba3 said:


> Whenever you get that little critter out I know you mean business Indigo
> Only cd 9 here so I promise no more , still a way to go :thumbup:
> Are you now in the dreaded tww or was your o a bit tricky to pin down ? Hope this cycle was it come on lil eggy :dust::dust::dust::dust::hugs:

In 2ww...Not holding my breath, though...looks like i had a crazy late OD...
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> Bubba3 said:
> 
> 
> Whenever you get that little critter out I know you mean business Indigo
> Only cd 9 here so I promise no more , still a way to go :thumbup:
> Are you now in the dreaded tww or was your o a bit tricky to pin down ? Hope this cycle was it come on lil eggy :dust::dust::dust::dust::hugs:
> 
> In 2ww...Not holding my breath, though...looks like i had a crazy late OD...
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Indigo...when is it telling you that you ovulated? I think it was on CD13 which was June 9th...hmmm but your +opk was on the 17th? hmmmmm


----------



## Indigo77

I thought it was CD13, as well...but the OPK positive was much later, as well as the ewcm, so i am assuming it will tell me i Oed yesterday....if i get 2 more higher temps....that's why i have been so confused and grumpy lately...i usually O between CD15-19...so either way, this cycle has been wonky...


----------



## Bubba3

:hug::hug:Wonky cycles are enough to drive anyone nuts . I've given up on my saliva scope , it hasn't picked up anything . I think the temps and opk are a better guide with cm .
Looking forward to the opks not being so crazy expensive in OZ .
Praying and hoping Indigo .:friends:


----------



## Wendyk07

Morning girls,

I was at my GP this morning because of my back and while i was there i happened to mention the i was ttc and we got into the conversation about being over 35 etc.

I left there will such a great feeling and reassurance that it can happen. My GP is currently 46 and pg with her third baby. Her first was conceived when she was 42 and her second at 44. She advised that i should try for 6 cycles and if no luck go back and she'll run some tests.

:dust: 

Good luck all testers for today.

x


----------



## TessieTwo

That's great Wendy, she sounds brilliant, it always makes such a difference when you get a good doctor and makes everything feel twenty times worse if they are rubbish one!

Hope everyone is doing ok, AF due tomorrow, if it doesn't turn up I'll be testing on Thurs morning :af:

Lots of :dust: to all of you lovely ladies

Tess
xxxx


----------



## sumatwsimit

Wendyk07 said:


> Morning girls,
> 
> I was at my GP this morning because of my back and while i was there i happened to mention the i was ttc and we got into the conversation about being over 35 etc.
> 
> I left there will such a great feeling and reassurance that it can happen. My GP is currently 46 and pg with her third baby. Her first was conceived when she was 42 and her second at 44. She advised that i should try for 6 cycles and if no luck go back and she'll run some tests.
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Good luck all testers for today.
> 
> x


thanks wendy. it lifts spirits when you hear stories like this. im starting to think maybe once i get number 1 up and running then i will try for maybe a further 2 or 3 babies now! we've got plenty of time right! :thumbup:


----------



## Macwooly

Excellent doctor Wendy :thumbup:

Saw mine this morning and they are restarting the testing for us even though this time we have only been TTC for 3 cycles but because we stopped for me to tackle my depression she class it as 14 cycles of TTC and she was so positive even with me being 40 :thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

Bubba3 said:


> Damn Jax , busted again .....:dohh::winkwink:

Can't hide here Bubba behind all that old baloney, we know ALL the excuses!!!:haha:xXx


----------



## Jax41

Wendy and Macwooly - great news that you've got good Dr's behind you. Yours Wendy is absolute proof that we should say pah in the faces of those stuffy old statistics!!!!


----------



## Macwooly

Well in 2009 my hormones results were in the normal to good fertility range and my GP will re-run the tests but she doesn't expect to see much of a decrease in the ranges :happydance: And my doctor said every woman is different and should be treated as such not just a statistic :thumbup:

According to the media though I should forget it as I'm infertile just because I'm over weight and over 40 - yeah right!


----------



## Jax41

:gun: to statistics girls!x


----------



## tweety pie

Wendyk07 said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> I know that there is a "June testers" thread in the main ttc area(i am on that list) but i think its more relevent to have one here(to me anyway). Anyone want to join me?
> I am on CD1 and will be testing on the 22nd June. I will start a running list once/if people start listing their days Hopefully this will be a lucky thread for everyone!
> 
> Remember girls you are not out until the witch shows. See the pregnancy stats posted by sarahincanada here https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-conceive-over-35/631617-pregnancy-test-stats.html
> 
> Good luck everyone.
> 
> 01/6/11 - Unnamed :bfp: 15dpo
> 01/6/11 - littletike :bfp: 11dpo
> 
> 02/6/11 - Redclaire :witch:
> 02/6/11 - tulip girl :witch:
> 
> 03/6/11 - lynlouc.
> 03/6/11 - Desperado167 :bfp: 10dpo
> 
> 04/6/11 - Conina :witch:
> 
> 06/6/11 - niffer04
> 
> 07/6/11 - sarahincanada :witch:
> 07/6/11 - GreenFingers :witch:
> 07/6/11 - Neversaynever
> 07/6/11 - Tobaira. :bfp: 11dpo
> 07/6/11 - Nikki Leigh
> 
> 08/6/11 - Grumblebea bfp 9dpo :angel: :hugs:
> 08/6/11 - bblve
> 08/6/11 - Jax41 :witch:
> 08/6/11 - AliGirl :witch:
> 
> 10/6/11 - FutureMommie
> 10/6/11 - GMATP 2011 :bfp:
> 10/6/11 - salimar :witch:
> 10/6/11 - Suki73
> 10/6/11 - here_we_r
> 
> 11/6/11 - Mabythistime
> 
> 12/6/11 - Macwooly :witch:
> 
> 13/6/11 - Belliecita
> 13/6/11 - CheekyChick
> 
> 14/6/11 - sumatwsimit :witch:
> 
> 15/6/11 - newmarriedgal :bfp: 11dpo
> 
> 19/6/11 - Quisty
> 19/6/11 - cebethel :witch:
> 19/6/11 - Lyvid :bfp: 9dpo
> 
> 20/6/11 - rjsmam
> 20/6/11 - NorthStar
> 20/6/11 - LLbean
> 
> 22/6/11 - Wendyk07
> 22/6/11 - IslandGirl999
> 22/6/11 - TessieTwo
> 22/6/11 - bradsbeb
> 
> 23/6/11? - Donna210369
> 
> 25/6/11 - Eve36
> 25/6/11 - Junebug_CJ
> 26/6/11 - tweety pie
> 27/6/11 - samj
> 
> 28/6/11 - Butterfly67
> 
> 29/6/11 - Bubba3
> 29/6/11. - Indigo77
> 30/6/11 - tulip girl
> 30/6/11 - Redclaire
> 30/6/11 - FionaJames24
> 
> Best of luck to all of us. June is our month.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

26/06/11 - tweety pie


----------



## LLbean

well the witch -as predicted- has arrived...and with it my shortest cycle yet...hmmm....24 days...trying not to read anything into it.

Happy Summer everyone!


----------



## Lyvid

LLbean said:


> well the witch -as predicted- has arrived...and with it my shortest cycle yet...hmmm....24 days...trying not to read anything into it.
> 
> Happy Summer everyone!

Sorry the witch got you LLbean :hugs: My cycle and LP varies in length by a day or two so I wouldn't worry too much, 24 is a respectable length still (mine varies from 24-27). Wishing you much luck for next month! :dust:

Wendy and Mcwooly - sounds like you both have wonderful Docs! How very nice to have such good support! Hope the tests come out a-ok wooly!

:dust: to all the ladies who still have to test this month! We need more BFP's!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Macwooly

LLbean said:


> well the witch -as predicted- has arrived...and with it my shortest cycle yet...hmmm....24 days...trying not to read anything into it.
> 
> Happy Summer everyone!

Sorry the witch got you :hugs: I wouldn't worry too much about a cycle here or there being an odd length :hugs:

Loads of :dust: for your new cycle :dust::hugs::dust:


----------



## LLbean

well I have been 25 days, 28 days, 25 days, 28 days...somewhat steady till February, then it was 27 days, 26 days, 25 days, 29 days and now 24 days...we have been TTC since February so perhaps that is what is causing it now LOL...I had tried a few "supplements" here and there so I am sure it did something...nothing this month really but started the HCG diet on the 11th of June...so who knows... Well lets hope July brings good news ;-)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LLBean :hugs: Sorry AF came! Lots of :dust: for next cycle!!!

I'm a doctor, and had my first 5 days before my 38th birthday, and now trying to my second, and are planning a third! So I'm definitely going to be having at least one passed the age of 40. I always share this info with my patients too. In Canada, the average age for first pregnancies has hit 30 finally, reflecting the fact that most women settle into careers/stable relationships and whatever else before having their kids, so we're definitely NOT alone!

:hugs: everyone and :dust: to all whose testing is coming up! Let's bring on a few more :bfp: before the end of June!!


----------



## LLbean

Junebug_CJ said:


> LLBean :hugs: Sorry AF came! Lots of :dust: for next cycle!!!
> 
> I'm a doctor, and had my first 5 days before my 38th birthday, and now trying to my second, and are planning a third! So I'm definitely going to be having at least one passed the age of 40. I always share this info with my patients too. In Canada, the average age for first pregnancies has hit 30 finally, reflecting the fact that most women settle into careers/stable relationships and whatever else before having their kids, so we're definitely NOT alone!
> 
> :hugs: everyone and :dust: to all whose testing is coming up! Let's bring on a few more :bfp: before the end of June!!

Thanks!

What is your specialty? what do you think of my crazy cycles now? LOL I just turned 41...have a 20 year old (was not planned as you can imagine) so this planning a baby is totally news to me... so frustrating actually ...people think it is so simple (husband included)


----------



## Wendyk07

LLbean said:


> well the witch -as predicted- has arrived...and with it my shortest cycle yet...hmmm....24 days...trying not to read anything into it.
> 
> Happy Summer everyone!

Aww hun i am so sorrry the bitch caught you. :hugs:

Shes gonna catch me either tonight or tomorrow, i can feel her in the post. Just want her to hurry up so i can start planning for SMEP and get on with it.

x


----------



## LLbean

Wendyk07 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> well the witch -as predicted- has arrived...and with it my shortest cycle yet...hmmm....24 days...trying not to read anything into it.
> 
> Happy Summer everyone!
> 
> Aww hun i am so sorrry the bitch caught you. :hugs:
> 
> Shes gonna catch me either tonight or tomorrow, i can feel her in the post. Just want her to hurry up so i can start planning for SMEP and get on with it.
> 
> xClick to expand...

but your ticker says you are waiting to ovulate???

see that is why I got my ff ticker...it just updates accordingly lol


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LLBean, I'm a medical geneticist (trained in genetic conditions affected fetuses, children and adults). Many reasons for irregular cycles, I'd have to know more about your health and medical issues before I could comment :hugs: Even things as simple as stress can affect cycles (which becomes a vicious circle for TTC). Have you had hormonal studies? PCOS ruled-out?


----------



## Indigo77

LL.....that stupid, nasty, idiot AF.....:grr:.....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Wendy & Wooly.....you r lucky girls to have decent docs....
Junebug....i love your daughter's name.....Zoelle....DH likes it, too! Hmmm...
Jax...Keep up the good work....:gun:.....:thumbup:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LOL Indigo, feel free to use it if you have a girl! We liked Zoë but it is now in the Canadian top 20 so found an original derivative. She can decide if she wants to use Zoë or Zoëlle. We call her Zoë as a nickname :cloud9:


----------



## LLbean

Junebug_CJ said:


> LLBean, I'm a medical geneticist (trained in genetic conditions affected fetuses, children and adults). Many reasons for irregular cycles, I'd have to know more about your health and medical issues before I could comment :hugs: Even things as simple as stress can affect cycles (which becomes a vicious circle for TTC). Have you had hormonal studies? PCOS ruled-out?

yup all is well according to gyn...

Started hcg diet on the 11th....maybe stress over that lol


----------



## Indigo77

Junebug_CJ said:


> LOL Indigo, feel free to use it if you have a girl! We liked Zoë but it is now in the Canadian top 20 so found an original derivative. She can decide if she wants to use Zoë or Zoëlle. We call her Zoë as a nickname :cloud9:

Yes, I have always liked Zoe...we named our cat Zoe...so, we might just have to consider Zoelle...:winkwink:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:thumbup: LLBean, sounds like you're in good hands!!!
Indigo, my sister named her cat Chloé, which I wanted for another girl. I might still use it :winkwink:


----------



## Suki73

Hi Ladies

My, how this thread has grown! I've just been reading through the posts since I was last here and laughing my leg off. I got my AF last week (pretty much as expected) and we have decided to defer TTC for three to four months because of a new job... but I guess it'll give me time to do some charting and see if I am actually ovulating. :winkwink:

Newlymarriedgal :happydance: Congratulations to you and your husband!!!! 
That's wonderful news :flower:


----------



## Wendyk07

LLbean said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> well the witch -as predicted- has arrived...and with it my shortest cycle yet...hmmm....24 days...trying not to read anything into it.
> 
> Happy Summer everyone!
> 
> Aww hun i am so sorrry the bitch caught you. :hugs:
> 
> Shes gonna catch me either tonight or tomorrow, i can feel her in the post. Just want her to hurry up so i can start planning for SMEP and get on with it.
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> but your ticker says you are waiting to ovulate???
> 
> see that is why I got my ff ticker...it just updates accordingly lolClick to expand...

It also says CD0??????? CD1 would be tomorrow when AF catches me. Pretty strange ticker with a zero day. I might change it over or re-do it. Didnt think there was much point until CD1.

:hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Had my first ever evap today. Thought i would just do one more test seeing as AF is due tomorrow (the cramps have started)and there was a definate line but no colour. Now i know what they look like in RL. I see so many on here so i knew what it was. 

:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Wendyk07 said:


> Had my first ever evap today. Thought i would just do one more test seeing as AF is due tomorrow (the cramps have started)and there was a definate line but no colour. Now i know what they look like in RL. I see so many on here so i knew what it was.
> 
> :hugs:

How can u b certain it was an evap line?


----------



## littletike

Pic of :test: please!!


----------



## Wendyk07

Indigo77 said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> Had my first ever evap today. Thought i would just do one more test seeing as AF is due tomorrow (the cramps have started)and there was a definate line but no colour. Now i know what they look like in RL. I see so many on here so i knew what it was.
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> How can u b certain it was an evap line?Click to expand...

There was no colour just a line. All other tests this month have been as white as snow but this one had a darker white line. AF cramps have started so she's on route. I really shouldnt have wasted another test but i couldnt help myself. I am ok with it though just want to get started.


----------



## Wendyk07

littletike said:


> Pic of :test: please!!

I've aleady binned it. I dont think you would have seen anything as it was just a white line and only slightly darker than the strip itself. These tests are 10miu so they would have picked a bfp up much earlier than today and at the very least have a bit of colour. 

I'm good to go and have already resigned myself to a new cycle.

Thanks hun

X


----------



## littletike

:awww: Sounds like she is playing some games babes! Keep us posted but you're not out til she shows:coffee:

Keep us posted and keep that fab PMA going girl!:hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Well, couldn't help myself. POAS tonight. I had a really strong positive on 9DPO with Zoë, but no go tonight. :-( We'll be travelling up North tomorrow (I do clinics up there to help out in underserviced areas) and luckily that should keep me busy enough to NOT POAS again unless I'm late...

:hugs: Wendy, still keeping fingers crossed for you! With Zoë I had implantation cramps that felt JUST like AF cramps the day before she was due (like normal for me) and had I not had that BFP at 9DPO I never would have guessed I was pregnant!


----------



## LLbean

Junebug...still early...holding a good thought for you


----------



## hugs3409

I agree Wendy, your not out til the witch shows her ugly face. I was using those IC's also with the 10 miu and I was getting the same thing, VERY faint, barely any color, when another test showed definate PG, matterfact the last IC I used was Saturday, 5 days after missed witch and it still showed VERY faint and barely any color while the others still showed a definate positive. I don't think those cheapies work very well, I won't buy them again lol. FX'd for you :)


----------



## Shelley71

Even though there is NO way I'm PG, I'll test later this week if AF doesn't show soon. It's CD29, so if I had normal cycles I'd be late. But, I've only had one 28 day cycle since coming off BC last October. Closest to that was a 19 day cycle. 

The only reason I'll test is because I really have no idea about ovulation. FF shows an O a few months ago, then nothing the next time. Then, I quit tracking. So, yeah - it's pointless to test, but I still have to check.

Put me down for Friday - 6/24 (unless AF shows, of course). I'd be 3 days late, if this was a normal cycle, which I have no way of knowing. LOL


----------



## Bubba3

:flower:June bug , I too am medical (pediatric anesthesia ) so I'm glad I'm not the only one who caved . Even with my background which is obviously v diff too fertility spec this ttc throws me most of the time. 
I had a huge wobble last night and sobbed my heart out. It's complicated but my first little girl (5) has Dystonia we don't know the cause but we think it was from meningitis aged three months. We had the DYT1 ruled out , but my second little girl cought strep b , we all did , she was aged two and had odd movements around her eyes. Our neurologist said he was certain it was due to the strep and nothing to do with our eldest condition. For a year we waited it cleared up with nothing else to cause worry. My hubby has always been desperate for three , so after a year was up we started trying again. Its taking a long time. Recently my second seems to have the same abyss as the last strep and has definite facial spasms , around her eyes and one side of her face . We think she has a uti so about to treat that. My goodness , sorry for all this info . What I'm trying to get at is now I'm tearing my heart out thinking maybe we shouldn't have another just in case . We've seen a genetic dr , but there are very few known genes for dystonia. My husband is convinced they're not related , but I'm worried his yearning for another is clouding his judgement . I cried so hard last night , with fear and panic that my husband called his mum who is always a voice of reason. I feel a nit clearer this am , we have anti bs which I'll start as soon as I catch a wee ( if ) she also isn't eating and has a small abysses starting. 
I just get scared were doing the wrong thing, maybe it being so hard when the other two were super easy is god's/mother natures way of telling us something.
Were also a very long way from home and familial support and have been under a lot of stress living in an Asian country , soon to move back to Oz where well be near good support and my daughters neurologist . I'm so sorry girls for all this outpouring , I'm just having a bit of a low. 
I decided last night not to temp for a while because I haven't been sleeping well and I think it's been making me wake up worried that I'll miss the right time to take it. I'll stick to opks if we do keep going . The saliva scope hasn't worked at all. I caved and took a test this am cd 10 big old neg , then realized the test said from day of af , and they don't say what sensitivity they are.
Ok enough of my rambling.
Wendy , I'm praying and keeping everything crossed for you 
LLbean , so so sorry that ugly witch got you , hope your not too sad , big hugs 
Were all in this tricky ttc business together .


----------



## Desperado167

Bubba,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Don't apologise for venting your feelings Hun,I think u are an incredible strong woman,and we are all here to support u and help u thru the good and the bad,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:I have also felt like this just before I got my bfp,I suddenly felt terrified as I lost a baby at 19 weeks pregnant with downs,he also had heart problems:cry::cry: I suddenly thought wot have I done I really don't know if I can cope with anymore pain if I have another sick child,then I got my bfp:happydance:I did worry myself into complete exhaustion and despair ,then I awoke one morning and I thought no amount of worrying is gonna change things and I will take wot god gives me and wot will be will be,......:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Try not to worry too much Hun,u have a lot to cope with ATM,take care lovely,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wendyk07

Witch hasnt shown her face yet but i am feeling it. Cramps started last night and am so bloated. Started on my usual AF diet of raisins to keep my energy levels up. If no show by the time i get home i will do another test. Dont want to waste my frers or my CB's so will do another IC. 
Shes a comin though, shes just slept in.

Good luck all testers for today.

:dust: to you all.


----------



## TessieTwo

Hi All
Ho hum, :witch: arrived this morning bang on schedule! So onwards and upwards, July testing thread here I come!

:dust: to the all and :af: for all the ladies yet to test in June

Tess
xx


----------



## Wendyk07

TessieTwo said:


> Hi All
> Ho hum, :witch: arrived this morning bang on schedule! So onwards and upwards, July testing thread here I come!
> 
> :dust: to the all and :af: for all the ladies yet to test in June
> 
> Tess
> xx

Sorry the bitch caught you hun. I'm due today as well but i think shes slept in. Defo feels like shes on her way though.

:hugs:


----------



## Bubba3

Really sorry tessie , hope your feeling as okay as you can be , wish shed just bugger off ! :hugs:
Wendy , I'm sending stay away angry faces , that might di it I can be pretty scary when i want to be ...ask my oh !:growlmad::hugs: 
Desperado ,:friends: thankyou from the bottom of my heart. All day I worried that I put too much out there/here :blush:. It's tough because you worry about judgement . I'm so ,so sorry about your wee man . How devastating , you deserve to be a mumma though. Were certain deep down the girls 'stuff' isn't related but worry comes hand in hand with this lark hey ! 
Have go that wee sample and nose swabs and commenced anti bs which was all I wanted to get sorted for now , shell pick up soon. In three weeks well be back in Oz where we have a lot of medical support , a family counvellor dh and i go to to look after us but also in the shape of great friends . Plus we can drink there , no more dry country for us ! 
Keep well everyone .
Ooh oo little twinges right in the middle of pelvis :shrug:? Already got a neg so not convinced byeeee


----------



## Jax41

LLBean, TessieTwo's - sorry AF got you girls :hugs:

Junebug - still looking good for you:thumbup:, keep distracted!!!

Wendy - sorry you think she's on her way. I absolutely love all the PMA on here but you kinda know when it's not gonna be your cycle eh? Never mind, onto the next one!!!:flower:

Bubba - :hugs: :kiss: :flower: Can't imagine how you're feeling it must be so hard but there speaks the voice of true wisdom from Desperado xXx


----------



## Bubba3

Jax , it means a lot that you sent some words my way , thankyou .
Btw junebug I wanted to say your lil one has the most beautiful eyes , they could melt anyone and bet they do !


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Bubba :hugs: I can't imagine how difficult it must be for you :hugs: Do you find it hard being in the medical field with all this TTC'ing? I tend to over-medicalize everthing :dohh: If you want, I can try to dig up stuff on hereditary dystonias this week? :flower: I want to try to help even from all the way over here 

Desperado :hugs: so sad about your little man. Wishing you loads of :dust:!!!

POAS this morning, negative. AF due on Friday...

Edit: Bubba, yes her eyes melt everyone's heart, especially her mommy and daddy's :cloud9:


----------



## LLbean

Bubba....sending you hugs and more hugs....

Junebug...it's still your month (June) so still holding a good thought for you!!!!


----------



## Lyvid

Bubba3 - :hugs: This is the place to vent! We're all here for you :hugs: You are a really strong woman, you'd have to be to keep it together 99% of the time with the difficulties with your girls, being far from family and friends and being far from the medical support you want. Meanwhile you're going through all the ups and downs of TTC! You're SO allowed to lose it every once in a while, and this is the best place for it! Only you and your OH ca make the decision about whether or not to go ahead with another baby but from what I've seen you have a lot of love to give and that's the most important thing! Hope you're feeling better today!


----------



## Butterfly67

Bubba, :hugs: to you, am sure that things will sort themselves out one way or another.

Lyvid, I see that your :baby: is due on leap year's day (or whatever it's called!) - how cool, I have a friend who was born on Feb 29th (and funnily enough she had her first last year at the age of 42 (well 14 if you count birthdays!)


----------



## Indigo77

Bubba...hang in there...come here and vent away anytime u want to....i am so glad u r going back to Oz where u will have more support. Moving overseas can be very stressful, even if u have done it a few times already...so try to focus on that and your girls for now..and give yourself a break....
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lyvid

Butterfly67 said:


> Bubba, :hugs: to you, am sure that things will sort themselves out one way or another.
> 
> Lyvid, I see that your :baby: is due on leap year's day (or whatever it's called!) - how cool, I have a friend who was born on Feb 29th (and funnily enough she had her first last year at the age of 42 (well 14 if you count birthdays!)

Yep, I think it's so cool! Of course that could change based on what Dr says, but I went to a few different internet calculators and used both LMP and O dates and all said Feb 29! Would be cool but I'm not gonna hold my breath, first babies are notorious for being late.

ETA: Just saw your ticker said you're 4 days from testing! FX'd for you Butterfly!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Wendyk07

Morning girls,

Af was due yesterday and didnt show. I thought she had got lost or her sat nav wasnt working. Tested yesterday and BFN. Test was as white as snow.
Still no sign this morning so i tested 5 minutes ago with CB and i think i see a line. Still got the urine so an going to do a frer.

I'm shaking like a leaf here. I had resigned myself to thinking i was out and i really felt like AF was on route. I still do because i still have the cramps.

OMG! Could it be? 

:hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

Yes Yes Yes. Pictures Please!!!!!!! BD BD BD:dust::dust::dust::dust:

I woke up this morning and first thing I did was look and see if you replied here yet lol. good luck and please post a pic :)


----------



## TessieTwo

FINGERS CROSSED WENDY!!!!! :dust:


xxx


----------



## Wendyk07

hugs3409 said:


> Yes Yes Yes. Pictures Please!!!!!!! BD BD BD:dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> I woke up this morning and first thing I did was look and see if you replied here yet lol. good luck and please post a pic :)

Have taken a pic with my phone. Its not great, i'm still shaking. I'm probably seeing things.
Will email them to myself and upload them.

Dont worry if you dont see anything because having so many BFN's this month i ok with it.


----------



## hugs3409

oooooh I can't wait FX'd and excited :)


----------



## LLbean

Wendy!!!! Please post pics...OMG how EXCITING!!!!


----------



## Jax41

Wendy, got everything Xed for you hun!!!!!!:thumbup:x


----------



## Wendyk07

Here goes. Not the best pics.
 



Attached Files:







tutti.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 16









tutti2.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## LLbean

Wendyk07 said:


> Here goes. Not the best pics.

OMG I can see it!!!!


YEY! Congrats!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jax41

Well if my eyes don't deceive me.....it's faint but I reckon there's a line there!:thumbup:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Wendyk07 said:


> Here goes. Not the best pics.

well, i see lines straight away on both. i think congratulations is in order, fantastic news and you were convincing yourself so much you were out this month as well! :thumbup:

just shows hey!


----------



## TessieTwo

I reckon I can see a line on the pink test for sure!! Awww that's brilliant Wendy, just brilliant! :happydance:

xxxx


----------



## Wendyk07

Really? am crying now.

I thought i was seeing things and fully expected you all to tell me that there was nothing there. 

OMG!!!!!


----------



## Wendyk07

DH is on his way home. Its his birthday tomorrow and what a pressie this will be. I need to go and get him some cards so will buy some more tests and a digital when i am out.

You really see it?????

Think i am in shock. Am still cramping like AF is coming and i had so many BFN's even yesterday on AF due day.

Thank you all. You are truely a wonderful bunch of gals.

:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

well I see it...why don't you wait and surprise him tomorrow!!!! That way you can do a fresh test and hopefully the line is darker then too 

That's what I would do...i know it is hard to keep quiet but just one day right?


----------



## Desperado167

Wendyk07 said:


> DH is on his way home. Its his birthday tomorrow and what a pressie this will be. I need to go and get him some cards so will buy some more tests and a digital when i am out.
> 
> You really see it?????
> 
> Think i am in shock. Am still cramping like AF is coming and i had so many BFN's even yesterday on AF due day.
> 
> Thank you all. You are truely a wonderful bunch of gals.
> 
> :hugs:

Omg so exciting,can def see a line on the first response ,:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## TessieTwo

Wendyk07 said:


> You really see it?????
> 
> 
> 
> :hugs:


Yep, we really see it! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## hugs3409

Yep I see it too, on both. Fainter on the CB, but its still there. Congrats hun. I am so excited for you. See you shouldn't count your chickens til the hatch lol. yeahhhhh:hugs::bfp::wohoo::wohoo:\\:D/


----------



## Wendyk07

LLbean said:


> well I see it...why don't you wait and surprise him tomorrow!!!! That way you can do a fresh test and hopefully the line is darker then too
> 
> That's what I would do...i know it is hard to keep quiet but just one day right?

Yeah definatley, well at least until midnight tonight. lol

Going to get a digital and give it to him(well as long as it says pregnant). 

Cant quite get my head around it.

:hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

I definitely see a line on the FRER and think I see it on the CB :thumbup:

Congratulations hun :happydance: Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy x


----------



## Lyvid

WooHoo!!!! That's definitely a line! So happy for you Wendy! :yipee::yipee::wohoo:

Don't worry about the cramps, mine started the day after my BFP and haven't stopped. most of the time they are very mild but every now and then they are sharper, like my worst AF cramps, and they've woken me up a couple of night. I've been reassured by reading many posts of others freaking out about it, plus other websites that this is completely normal. Haven't had a spot of blood, brown or otherwise, so I'm not at all worried (well mostly not!).


----------



## Bubba3

YAYYYYYY I can see it .....this gave me goose bumps so so happy for you Wendy and yes what an amazing birthday gift :cake::cake::cake::cake::cake::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: show us the dig pretty please :kiss:


----------



## Bubba3

Ps by the way mine were always super feint if that helps and I had period type cramps too x


----------



## Bubba3

Junebug_CJ said:


> Bubba :hugs: I can't imagine how difficult it must be for you :hugs: Do you find it hard being in the medical field with all this TTC'ing? I tend to over-medicalize everthing :dohh: If you want, I can try to dig up stuff on hereditary dystonias this week? :flower: I want to try to help even from all the way over here
> 
> Desperado :hugs: so sad about your little man. Wishing you loads of :dust:!!!
> 
> POAS this morning, negative. AF due on Friday...
> 
> Edit: Bubba, yes her eyes melt everyone's heart, especially her mommy and daddy's :cloud9:

Hi there , oh boy do I ever . Constantly reading the latest papers etc but also in a funny way I know nothing too ,this is a very new experience in terms of conceiving being tricky. I don't mean that in a smug way , but I think age must be a factor this time ? 
I would so so appreciate anything you can dig up . I finally had a lightbulb moment and realized a lot of things are more than likely linked to a uti I believe she has. I asked a gp here to give me some swabs for her nose and I sent off a urine sample . I think she has a strep or staph infection which would explain a lot . Either way it wouldn't be Dystonia . We have no family history that we know of , and the neurologists believe it was my eldest catching meningitis aged three months that has caused the damage. At the moment she's mild enough but her muscles spasm a lot. I'm just grateful she's normal in every other sense. I can have a normal , for want of better word relationship with her. You wouldn't know if you met her. Anyway , you poor thing didn't expect extra work I bet ? The support we receive in Perth is humbling , we are always so very grateful and this would be the same for anything you went out of your way in time and energy. Take care :flower:


----------



## Wendyk07

Thank you all so much. :hugs:

Just did 3 more tests. 

Asda own brand - BFN
IC One stop 10miu - BFN
Clear Blue Digi - :bfp::cloud9:

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







digi.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## LLbean

Wendyk07 said:


> Thank you all so much. :hugs:
> 
> Just did 3 more tests.
> 
> Asda own brand - BFN
> IC One stop 10miu - BFN
> Clear Blue Digi - :bfp::cloud9:
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

YEAH BABY!!! That's what I'm talking about WOOT WOOOT!!!!!
:thumbup::happydance::thumbup::happydance::thumbup:

Now please change that ticker! LOL


----------



## Jax41

Wendyk07 said:


> Thank you all so much. :hugs:
> 
> Just did 3 more tests.
> 
> Asda own brand - BFN
> IC One stop 10miu - BFN
> Clear Blue Digi - :bfp::cloud9:
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Yes, yes, YES!!! How about wrapping it up for DH's b'day pressy tomorrow????:happydance:x


----------



## Wendyk07

Jax41 said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you all so much. :hugs:
> 
> Just did 3 more tests.
> 
> Asda own brand - BFN
> IC One stop 10miu - BFN
> Clear Blue Digi - :bfp::cloud9:
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Yes, yes, YES!!! How about wrapping it up for DH's b'day pressy tomorrow????:happydance:xClick to expand...

I bought a huge bow to put on it, the biggest in the shop. lol

Just goes to show that these IC's really are crap whether they state that they are 10miu or not. If i hadnt taken the FRER i would still be thinking BFN.


----------



## Bubba3

Woo hoo , talk about difference in tests hey ! 
This has made my day :happydance::happydance:


----------



## TessieTwo

Wendyk07 said:


> Clear Blue Digi - :bfp::cloud9:
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


WOOHOO!!! So happy for you Wendy, see, as you always say, it ain't over 'til that AF arrives, and here you are waiting for the witch and she's flying past on that broomstick and instead Mr Stork has paid a visit!! 


:happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Bubba3

I just thought ....I told you my stay away angry faces worked ! Kept that witch away , she didn't dare . Oh confirming I'm pretty scary at times :winkwink::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Wendyk07 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you all so much. :hugs:
> 
> Just did 3 more tests.
> 
> Asda own brand - BFN
> IC One stop 10miu - BFN
> Clear Blue Digi - :bfp::cloud9:
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Yes, yes, YES!!! How about wrapping it up for DH's b'day pressy tomorrow????:happydance:xClick to expand...
> 
> I bought a huge bow to put on it, the biggest in the shop. lol
> 
> Just goes to show that these IC's really are crap whether they state that they are 10miu or not. If i hadnt taken the FRER i would still be thinking BFN.Click to expand...

Luv it!!!:thumbup: Wowweee, really am so excited for you Wendy, and when you thought you'd blown it by not BDing at the right time and having 'the bug' too!!! Just goes to show eh?

Yup, you're right about IC's - morale of the story ladies, don't waste your money on them and wait til AF doesn't show than spalsh out on a CBdigi!!


----------



## Bubba3

Yup Jax that will be my plan if she doesn't show up .


----------



## Jax41

Me too Bubba. Played that game last cycle and it was pants. I'm not buying any HPT's until after AF's due date, if they're there I will think what the heck and have a go and if they're not then I won't think to buy one esp if they're the mega expensive CB ones!!!

Loads of luv and baby dust that we'll be buying those CBdigi's soon!!!!

:dust::dust:


----------



## Butterfly67

Wow congrats Wendy!!! Awesome and deserved by the one who started the thread, damn I'm too late to start the July one and I'm out for August, maybe I'll start the September thread now!! I'm also convinced I am out this month - BFN this morning but I know it is too early.

Awesome news!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Bubba3

Sorry butterfly but hang in there anything could happen 
Jax when are you due , I've made sure there are in the house , too tempting otherwise.


----------



## Macwooly

Wendyk07 said:


> Thank you all so much. :hugs:
> 
> Just did 3 more tests.
> 
> Asda own brand - BFN
> IC One stop 10miu - BFN
> Clear Blue Digi - :bfp::cloud9:
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Yeah Wendy :happydance::happydance: Such a fab birthday present for Mr Wendy :happydance:


----------



## TessieTwo

Bubba3 said:


> I just thought ....I told you my stay away angry faces worked ! Kept that witch away , she didn't dare . Oh confirming I'm pretty scary at times :winkwink::hugs:



Ooh, are these scary / angry faces for hire? Can I ask for one to be delivered around the 19th of next month to keep the witch away? :winkwink:

:dust:


----------



## Jax41

Butterfly67 said:


> Wow congrats Wendy!!! Awesome and deserved by the one who started the thread, damn I'm too late to start the July one and I'm out for August, maybe I'll start the September thread now!! I'm also convinced I am out this month - BFN this morning but I know it is too early.
> 
> Awesome news!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Butterfly, don't lose heart just yet :hugs:, AF isn't here and you're still in with a chance! Why are you saying that you're too late for July and out for August?x


----------



## Butterfly67

Jax41 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Wow congrats Wendy!!! Awesome and deserved by the one who started the thread, damn I'm too late to start the July one and I'm out for August, maybe I'll start the September thread now!! I'm also convinced I am out this month - BFN this morning but I know it is too early.
> 
> Awesome news!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> Butterfly, don't lose heart just yet :hugs:, AF isn't here and you're still in with a chance! Why are you saying that you're too late for July and out for August?xClick to expand...

Thanks Jax - Too late to be the thread stater for July (I think someone has started one but maybe not!) and BF is away on a trip at O time in August so unless cycle shifts by a week in the next 2 months that one is out!


----------



## Jax41

Bubba3 said:


> Sorry butterfly but hang in there anything could happen
> Jax when are you due , I've made sure there are in the house , too tempting otherwise.

Long way off yet Bubba, due to Ov this weekend!!:thumbup:x


----------



## Wendyk07

Butterfly67 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Wow congrats Wendy!!! Awesome and deserved by the one who started the thread, damn I'm too late to start the July one and I'm out for August, maybe I'll start the September thread now!! I'm also convinced I am out this month - BFN this morning but I know it is too early.
> 
> Awesome news!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> Butterfly, don't lose heart just yet :hugs:, AF isn't here and you're still in with a chance! Why are you saying that you're too late for July and out for August?xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks Jax - Too late to be the thread stater for July (I think someone has started one but maybe not!) and BF is away on a trip at O time in August so unless cycle shifts by a week in the next 2 months that one is out!Click to expand...

I am sure an admin would be able to transfer ownership over to you hun. I will ask the question.

:hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

I have asked that the July testers thread be transfered over to Butterfly67. I am not sure whether it is possible or not. Hopefully find out soon.

I honestly thought that i would be testing in July which is why i went ahead and created it that and the fact the the early July testers didnt have anywhere to record a test date. Sorry if i jumped the gun and other people wanted to create one.

Wendy
:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Wendyk07 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Wow congrats Wendy!!! Awesome and deserved by the one who started the thread, damn I'm too late to start the July one and I'm out for August, maybe I'll start the September thread now!! I'm also convinced I am out this month - BFN this morning but I know it is too early.
> 
> Awesome news!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> Butterfly, don't lose heart just yet :hugs:, AF isn't here and you're still in with a chance! Why are you saying that you're too late for July and out for August?xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks Jax - Too late to be the thread stater for July (I think someone has started one but maybe not!) and BF is away on a trip at O time in August so unless cycle shifts by a week in the next 2 months that one is out!Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure an admin would be able to transfer ownership over to you hun. I will ask the question.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

LOL Thanks Wendy but no worries I'm just kidding really :) and anyway maybe if the thread is yours then you will be sprinkling baby dust on it for us if you don't mind still doing it!!

ETA - if you transfer it to me though maybe that would be sod's law in a good way that I would get a BFP and I would have to transfer it to someone else :rofl:


----------



## Wendyk07

Butterfly67 said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Wow congrats Wendy!!! Awesome and deserved by the one who started the thread, damn I'm too late to start the July one and I'm out for August, maybe I'll start the September thread now!! I'm also convinced I am out this month - BFN this morning but I know it is too early.
> 
> Awesome news!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> Butterfly, don't lose heart just yet :hugs:, AF isn't here and you're still in with a chance! Why are you saying that you're too late for July and out for August?xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks Jax - Too late to be the thread stater for July (I think someone has started one but maybe not!) and BF is away on a trip at O time in August so unless cycle shifts by a week in the next 2 months that one is out!Click to expand...
> 
> I am sure an admin would be able to transfer ownership over to you hun. I will ask the question.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> LOL Thanks Wendy but no worries I'm just kidding really :) and anyway maybe if the thread is yours then you will be sprinkling baby dust on it for us if you don't mind still doing it!!
> 
> ETA - if you transfer it to me though maybe that would be sod's law in a good way that I would get a BFP and I would have to transfer it to someone else :rofl:Click to expand...

Maybe it really is a lucky thread. fx'd for you hun. 

:dust:


----------



## Desperado167

Wendy,love the digi,:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Indigo77

Wendy..

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## littletike

Mahoosive congrats Wendy! I had a feeling about you! :happydance::thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

Evap line......Shalap line....:dohh: :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## newmarriedgal

oh my goodness ladies, I was out for a few days and man, so much has happened!

Wendy!!!!!! YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! I am so excited for you! It's such a great feeling! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
and what a bday gift for hubby!!!!! :baby::baby::baby:

as for me: been out with a bad sinus infection that developed into bronchitis and then work has been crappy/stressful. I've also been having bad cramps on one side, feels like AF will start any second! But I had a third blood test yesterday to test the levels (the other 2 last week were too low) and this one was in the 12,000's! yay! so ultrasound is scheduled for next thursday morning. :) hubby is coming and we can't wait!
My mom told me I would gain about 50 pounds and I really should have thought this through as I'm a little overweight as it is and have bad knee issues....now I'm going to get even fatter. ugh. I told my closest sister and she said great but then walked away and hasn't mentioned it since. another two sisters told me hubby was too old and told me we were foolish....after I walked in on them talking about me saying what kind of person was I bringing a child into the world, I was old (they had their babies in their 20s) and hubby is going to be dead before they graduate high school and really other mean things that I'm getting too upset to think about. When I said, hey, I heard that, they said, well you are being selfish and burdening poor old Charlie, he's too old for this. My brother (who after I told him we were engaged last year just kept saying: really, you're kidding), said unbelievable - and not in a nice way.

sigh. sorry, I hate to keep thinking about this but it plain old hurts. charlie says no wonder why I'm cramping, I'm stressing our little poppyseed out and screw them, we don't need anyone but each other. I agree but I'm still sad. We are telling his family soon, I expect they will be over the moon happy as they are sweet people. 

thanks for listening ladies!


----------



## Butterfly67

newmarriedgal said:


> oh my goodness ladies, I was out for a few days and man, so much has happened!
> 
> Wendy!!!!!! YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! I am so excited for you! It's such a great feeling! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> and what a bday gift for hubby!!!!! :baby::baby::baby:
> 
> as for me: been out with a bad sinus infection that developed into bronchitis and then work has been crappy/stressful. I've also been having bad cramps on one side, feels like AF will start any second! But I had a third blood test yesterday to test the levels (the other 2 last week were too low) and this one was in the 12,000's! yay! so ultrasound is scheduled for next thursday morning. :) hubby is coming and we can't wait!
> My mom told me I would gain about 50 pounds and I really should have thought this through as I'm a little overweight as it is and have bad knee issues....now I'm going to get even fatter. ugh. I told my closest sister and she said great but then walked away and hasn't mentioned it since. another two sisters told me hubby was too old and told me we were foolish....after I walked in on them talking about me saying what kind of person was I bringing a child into the world, I was old (they had their babies in their 20s) and hubby is going to be dead before they graduate high school and really other mean things that I'm getting too upset to think about. When I said, hey, I heard that, they said, well you are being selfish and burdening poor old Charlie, he's too old for this. My brother (who after I told him we were engaged last year just kept saying: really, you're kidding), said unbelievable - and not in a nice way.
> 
> sigh. sorry, I hate to keep thinking about this but it plain old hurts. charlie says no wonder why I'm cramping, I'm stressing our little poppyseed out and screw them, we don't need anyone but each other. I agree but I'm still sad. We are telling his family soon, I expect they will be over the moon happy as they are sweet people.
> 
> thanks for listening ladies!

Ah Beth, that is horrible, just ignore them all the miserable b*stards (sorry but how mean can people be?) Don't let them take away from your joy, this is brilliant and Charlie sounds absolutely lovely and you will make amazing parents. At least you will be warm hearted kind people who will bring up a child in a loving environment which sounds like more than you can say for them.

Enjoy it! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

newmarriedgal said:


> oh my goodness ladies, I was out for a few days and man, so much has happened!
> 
> Wendy!!!!!! YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! I am so excited for you! It's such a great feeling! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> and what a bday gift for hubby!!!!! :baby::baby::baby:
> 
> as for me: been out with a bad sinus infection that developed into bronchitis and then work has been crappy/stressful. I've also been having bad cramps on one side, feels like AF will start any second! But I had a third blood test yesterday to test the levels (the other 2 last week were too low) and this one was in the 12,000's! yay! so ultrasound is scheduled for next thursday morning. :) hubby is coming and we can't wait!
> My mom told me I would gain about 50 pounds and I really should have thought this through as I'm a little overweight as it is and have bad knee issues....now I'm going to get even fatter. ugh. I told my closest sister and she said great but then walked away and hasn't mentioned it since. another two sisters told me hubby was too old and told me we were foolish....after I walked in on them talking about me saying what kind of person was I bringing a child into the world, I was old (they had their babies in their 20s) and hubby is going to be dead before they graduate high school and really other mean things that I'm getting too upset to think about. When I said, hey, I heard that, they said, well you are being selfish and burdening poor old Charlie, he's too old for this. My brother (who after I told him we were engaged last year just kept saying: really, you're kidding), said unbelievable - and not in a nice way.
> 
> sigh. sorry, I hate to keep thinking about this but it plain old hurts. charlie says no wonder why I'm cramping, I'm stressing our little poppyseed out and screw them, we don't need anyone but each other. I agree but I'm still sad. We are telling his family soon, I expect they will be over the moon happy as they are sweet people.
> 
> thanks for listening ladies!

ok, first of all BS, don't listen to that nonsense, you do NOT gain 50lbs...the doctor would put you on a diet real quick (believe me, I know... and I was 20!) Second also ignore the horrible non supportive people, it is YOUR life and YOUR new family that you are starting...who cares what they think.

I'm sure I will get some garbage from my folks too, but you know what? I could care less.

Sorry, rant LOL...it just irritates me when people have to put the things that make you happy down.
:hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

OMG I KNEW it Wendy!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: CONGRATS hun!!!!!! Soooooooooo excited for you, love the idea of a surprise bday gift for DH!!!!

Newmarriedgal, can't believe how mean your family is being :cry: I'm very relieved for you that his family will likely be supportive!

AFM: had nausea with vomiting out of the blue this morning, negative internet strip today at 11DPO. Had DH buy some ClearBlue Digital HPT today while I was at work, and it says "Not pregnant". I guess I'm out for this month as well :-(


----------



## sumatwsimit

newmarriedgal said:


> oh my goodness ladies, I was out for a few days and man, so much has happened!
> 
> Wendy!!!!!! YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! I am so excited for you! It's such a great feeling! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> and what a bday gift for hubby!!!!! :baby::baby::baby:
> 
> as for me: been out with a bad sinus infection that developed into bronchitis and then work has been crappy/stressful. I've also been having bad cramps on one side, feels like AF will start any second! But I had a third blood test yesterday to test the levels (the other 2 last week were too low) and this one was in the 12,000's! yay! so ultrasound is scheduled for next thursday morning. :) hubby is coming and we can't wait!
> My mom told me I would gain about 50 pounds and I really should have thought this through as I'm a little overweight as it is and have bad knee issues....now I'm going to get even fatter. ugh. I told my closest sister and she said great but then walked away and hasn't mentioned it since. another two sisters told me hubby was too old and told me we were foolish....after I walked in on them talking about me saying what kind of person was I bringing a child into the world, I was old (they had their babies in their 20s) and hubby is going to be dead before they graduate high school and really other mean things that I'm getting too upset to think about. When I said, hey, I heard that, they said, well you are being selfish and burdening poor old Charlie, he's too old for this. My brother (who after I told him we were engaged last year just kept saying: really, you're kidding), said unbelievable - and not in a nice way.
> 
> sigh. sorry, I hate to keep thinking about this but it plain old hurts. charlie says no wonder why I'm cramping, I'm stressing our little poppyseed out and screw them, we don't need anyone but each other. I agree but I'm still sad. We are telling his family soon, I expect they will be over the moon happy as they are sweet people.
> 
> thanks for listening ladies!

really sorry, ive just read your thread and i feel fury for you. how dare they say things like that. the most special and exciting time in your life and members of your family are throwing negative vibes around. rise above it, don't let them get to you. people do this often when they are unhappy and tormented in their own lives. maybe there is a bit of sibling jealousy going on too.

as for you (since this is about you and not them), the reality is that you are bringing a baby into a much wanted, loving, happy and secure home - for you, having a baby now couldn't be any more right for you and hubby. 

just look around, too many other people bring a baby into the world on a whim...enough said.

big hugs to you :hugs:


----------



## Eve36

WOWEE!!!

I've missed a lot of action the last few days!

CONGRATULATIONS WENDY!! :happydance: What fantastic news for a Friday. I'm so happy for you.

Newmarriedangel I'm so sorry that such a happy event has been so selfishly and poorly received by your friends and family. I feel very sad for you - thank the stars you've got so many people who can share in your happiness here. :hugs:

Junebug - don't give up. Isn't 11DPO still pretty early to be testing? I say you're never out until AF has arrived. 

What a happy thread this has turned out to be!! Made my day :happydance:


----------



## Wendyk07

newmarriedgal said:


> oh my goodness ladies, I was out for a few days and man, so much has happened!
> 
> Wendy!!!!!! YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! I am so excited for you! It's such a great feeling! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> and what a bday gift for hubby!!!!! :baby::baby::baby:
> 
> as for me: been out with a bad sinus infection that developed into bronchitis and then work has been crappy/stressful. I've also been having bad cramps on one side, feels like AF will start any second! But I had a third blood test yesterday to test the levels (the other 2 last week were too low) and this one was in the 12,000's! yay! so ultrasound is scheduled for next thursday morning. :) hubby is coming and we can't wait!
> My mom told me I would gain about 50 pounds and I really should have thought this through as I'm a little overweight as it is and have bad knee issues....now I'm going to get even fatter. ugh. I told my closest sister and she said great but then walked away and hasn't mentioned it since. another two sisters told me hubby was too old and told me we were foolish....after I walked in on them talking about me saying what kind of person was I bringing a child into the world, I was old (they had their babies in their 20s) and hubby is going to be dead before they graduate high school and really other mean things that I'm getting too upset to think about. When I said, hey, I heard that, they said, well you are being selfish and burdening poor old Charlie, he's too old for this. My brother (who after I told him we were engaged last year just kept saying: really, you're kidding), said unbelievable - and not in a nice way.
> 
> sigh. sorry, I hate to keep thinking about this but it plain old hurts. charlie says no wonder why I'm cramping, I'm stressing our little poppyseed out and screw them, we don't need anyone but each other. I agree but I'm still sad. We are telling his family soon, I expect they will be over the moon happy as they are sweet people.
> 
> thanks for listening ladies!

Thanks hun.

Dont worry about the weight issues. I put on 4 stone when i was pg with my DS and have only managed to lose a about a stone of it. I have a degenerative back problem so am in constant pain and currently on morphine for it. There are alternatives that are save while pg so i am sure you will be fine.

I agree with Charlie. SCREW them. You will have your own little family soon. When you hold that little bundle in your arms you wont give a damn what they say because you, Charlie and baby are all that matters. They are probably just jealous anyway.


----------



## Wendyk07

Junebug_CJ said:


> OMG I KNEW it Wendy!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: CONGRATS hun!!!!!! Soooooooooo excited for you, love the idea of a surprise bday gift for DH!!!!
> 
> Newmarriedgal, can't believe how mean your family is being :cry: I'm very relieved for you that his family will likely be supportive!
> 
> AFM: had nausea with vomiting out of the blue this morning, negative internet strip today at 11DPO. Had DH buy some ClearBlue Digital HPT today while I was at work, and it says "Not pregnant". I guess I'm out for this month as well :-(

Your not out. Look at me as an example. I am still getting BFN's on t he IC's.
I was 15dpo before i got my positive the day after Af was due and had so many BFN's before that. I know that everyone will tell you that you are not out until AF arrives but its true i am proof of that. Stay positive hun. :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Well DH got one hell of a surprise this morning when i gave him the digi test with a huge bow on it. He kept saying "really?" over and over and then burst into tears(he'll kill me for telling people as it doesnt do much for his street cred lol).
He's a very very happy man and said it was the best birthay pressie he has ever had. Definately one to remember.

Cant believe i actually managed to keep is a secret till this morning. I was bursting to tell him last night.

POAS again this morning and still getting BFN's on the IC's and asdas own brand.

IC's one stop tests - DO NOT WASTE YOUR MONEY. These are supposed to bt 10miu. Well my arse. I'm going to comment on them on the amazon website where i got them from as well.

:dust:

Good luck all testers for today.

Wendy
x


----------



## AliGirl

Firstly to newmarried gal - I agree - your sisters sound like they are all horribly jealous. You say they had their kids young, so they are all probably tired and cynical by now, and jealous to see someone so happy, newly married and in love. Don't you let them get you down, and enjoy this fabulous time with your husband. :hugs:

To Wendy - congratulations - yay!!! So pleased for you. I also totally agree with you about using those cheap tests. I've only ever used the digitals after af is late. I've never rated those cheaper sticks - you get what you pay for!!! Best of luck with the pregnancy. :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

NMG - I suspect your family would be negative regardless of when our how you got pregnant. These people are in your life through fate and not through choice but that doesn't mean you don't have choices when it comes to them. Please do not let their words affect you at this time. Your health and well being are vital and any stress you feel your poppyseed feels. Charlie is right! You gave them your joyous news and let them deal with it as they see fit. But you have a wonderful DH and you are now having your own family. Relax and enjoy this pregnancy and limit your time with ANYONE who brings you down. You need to be selfish for your poppyseed. Loads and loads of best wishes for your pregnancy to go from strength to strength :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Wendyk07 said:


> IC's one stop tests - DO NOT WASTE YOUR MONEY. These are supposed to bt 10miu. Well my arse. I'm going to comment on them on the amazon website where i got them from as well.
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Good luck all testers for today.
> 
> Wendy
> x


bum, i just bought a batch load off ebay.although, used the cheap ovul sticks and they seemed to do the trick last month. i think i'll treat myself to some posh tests when the time comes :)


----------



## Wendyk07

sumatwsimit said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> IC's one stop tests - DO NOT WASTE YOUR MONEY. These are supposed to bt 10miu. Well my arse. I'm going to comment on them on the amazon website where i got them from as well.
> 
> :dust:
> 
> Good luck all testers for today.
> 
> Wendy
> x
> 
> 
> bum, i just bought a batch load off ebay.although, used the cheap ovul sticks and they seemed to do the trick last month. i think i'll treat myself to some posh tests when the time comes :)Click to expand...

I only have the "one stop" ones and they are shit. I cant comment on the rest though and theres gotta be some out there that do what they say on the pack.


----------



## Bubba3

Nmg , take no notice . They must be jelous it's an ugly way to behave . Don't let anything take yours and oh happiness away x


----------



## Jodes2011

Haha i have the One Step Ovulation and Pregnancy Tests from ebay and i found out mine were out of date and they gave me evap lines so i last cycle i thought i was pregnant :growlmad: i really complained to ebay. I've been using ClearBlue Digi for ovulation this month i managed to get some off Amazon £22.00 for 20 tests very good value for money considering they normally cost £20 for 7 tests. I got my smiley faces for 2 days on cycle 14 and 15. When i was pregnant a few months back i used One Step but this was a different batch from Amazon and my :bfp: didn't show up until a few days after my :witch: was due. 10miu my arse too haha! Good luck everyone xx


----------



## Jodes2011

Sorry just read your other posts CONGRATULATIONS Wendy that is fab news! 

NMG please don't take no notice of your selfish family it is a nasty way to treat you and you certainly don't derserve that. Try and ignore them god it makes me so angry!!! I have issues with my family too asking why we want another baby when we have 4 children already. If me and my DH want another baby then we will have one. We don't sponge of the government and my DH works really hard for a living. We are both very devoted parents and we ask for no help. Don't worry about the weight issue just try and relax and enjoy being pregnant. Chin up and don't let anyone get you down Jodes xx


----------



## Jax41

Newmarriedgal - I think we all need to pay visit to your folks and bash them over the head :grr: remember that saying 'what goes around comes around'.....:winkwink:....they'd better watch out!!!

Have a happy, happy pregnancy, you, DH and your little :baby: the rest just don't matter :kiss:


----------



## Bubba3

Jax41 said:


> Newmarriedgal - I think we all need to pay visit to your folks and bash them over the head :grr: remember that saying 'what goes around comes around'.....:winkwink:....they'd better watch out!!!
> 
> Have a happy, happy pregnancy, you, DH and your little :baby: the rest just don't matter :kiss:

Well said that girl:thumbup:


----------



## sarahincanada

Im having a week off from this site and researching, but I had to come on just to check up on everyone and Wendyk07 yay Im soooo happy for you!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
have a happy & healthy 9 months :cloud9:

NMG: OMG I cant believe what your family says to you and how they react :growlmad: I dont know how much you see them but honestly I would try to avoid contact as much as possible, you dont need that negativity. You and your hubby are so sweet and so in love and thats all that matters, you will make amazing parents. With his kind heart and you to keep him young hubby will probably live till he is 100, his age doesnt mean a thing. Grrrr makes me so annoyed to read those comments :growlmad:


----------



## Macwooly

Sarah bucketfuls of :dust::dust::dust::dust: for you this cycle :dust:


----------



## sarahincanada

Macwooly said:


> Sarah bucketfuls of :dust::dust::dust::dust: for you this cycle :dust:

thanks Macwooly! you too, I see you are 1dpo, Im 2dpo! Im just having a week off as I was googling waaayyyyy tooo much, it had become an obsession. I want to calm my mind this week while the magic is supposed to happen! will be back in full next week for the exciting countdown. Babydust to you!!


----------



## Macwooly

I understand with the googling :hugs:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Thank you all ladies! You are all so good for me and raise my spirits up! :flower::flower::flower::flower:

some of your comments made me cry (being so sweet) and some made me flat out laugh which was perfect! thanks to you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I'm going to take all the advice and just limit the contact with the negatives and enjoy nesting with Charlie and our little poppyseed!

fingers crossed for all you testers out there - sending :dust: that the :spermy: finds a home.

love to you all!


----------



## Macwooly

newmarriedgal said:


> Thank you all ladies! You are all so good for me and raise my spirits up! :flower::flower::flower::flower:
> 
> some of your comments made me cry (being so sweet) and some made me flat out laugh which was perfect! thanks to you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I'm going to take all the advice and just limit the contact with the negatives and enjoy nesting with Charlie and our little poppyseed!
> 
> fingers crossed for all you testers out there - sending :dust: that the :spermy: finds a home.
> 
> love to you all!

Sensible lady :thumbup:


----------



## hugs3409

I had those "one step" ic's also. All I ever got was a VERY faint positive and I mean faint, to where I was freaking out cause it wouldn't darken. I have very dark lines on all other tests, but still faint on those crappy cheapies. I even just posted negative feedback on ebay about them. Hope no one else buys them lol. good luck all :)


----------



## Desperado167

I have to say I used cheap tests first and got a bfp,,they were called clear and simple and cost 1.50 from b&m bargains,then used a frer and a cbdigi,all positive,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Good luck for everyone in the tww,:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## blessedmom

New to the site, but AF is due on 28th of June. If AF is a no show, I'll be testing.


----------



## Macwooly

blessedmom said:


> New to the site, but AF is due on 28th of June. If AF is a no show, I'll be testing.

Good luck and hope you get your BFP soon :dust:


----------



## Indigo77

NMG....Please relay this message to your horrible family members....

:finger:


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo always finds the right words to say :rofl:


----------



## goldie66

Congratulations to Wendy and all the other girls on their BFP this month :happydance:

I'm on to cycle 5 ttc now, AF appeared bang on today :growlmad:



:dust:

To all the other girlies and myself waiting on our BFP :baby:


Me (40) OH (39)
ttc 1st :baby:


----------



## Wendyk07

blessedmom said:


> New to the site, but AF is due on 28th of June. If AF is a no show, I'll be testing.


Good luck for the 28th hun. :dust:

Wendy
x


----------



## Wendyk07

Indigo77 said:


> NMG....Please relay this message to your horrible family members....
> 
> :finger:

Love it. 

and may i add https://www.easyfreesmileys.com/smileys/free-mad-smileys-325.gif and a https://www.easyfreesmileys.com/smileys/free-mad-smileys-173.gif


----------



## Indigo77

Wendyk07 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> NMG....Please relay this message to your horrible family members....
> 
> :finger:
> 
> Love it.
> 
> and may i add https://www.easyfreesmileys.com/smileys/free-mad-smileys-325.gif and a https://www.easyfreesmileys.com/smileys/free-mad-smileys-173.gifClick to expand...


:rofl: :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## GMATP 2011

newmarriedgal said:


> Thank you all ladies! You are all so good for me and raise my spirits up! :flower::flower::flower::flower:
> 
> some of your comments made me cry (being so sweet) and some made me flat out laugh which was perfect! thanks to you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I'm going to take all the advice and just limit the contact with the negatives and enjoy nesting with Charlie and our little poppyseed!
> 
> fingers crossed for all you testers out there - sending :dust: that the :spermy: finds a home.
> 
> love to you all!


Newmarriedgal! I have been thinking about you! Wanted you to know I am truly excited for you! Sounds like you and your hubby are truly in love and that is what matters when you bring a child into this world. Be strong and have confidence about your decision as a couple to have a child at this time in your lives!


----------



## Bubba3

Indigo ,well said again girl ! 
Really sorry Goldie that this wasn't your month , hope very soon it will be. 
Hi there blessed mum , you and me same day:thumbup:
Not long now :dust::dust:


----------



## Desperado167

Bubba3 said:


> Indigo ,well said again girl !
> Really sorry Goldie that this wasn't your month , hope very soon it will be.
> Hi there blessed mum , you and me same day:thumbup:
> Not long now :dust::dust:

Bubba,am really excited for u ,keeping everything fixed,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bubba3

Your a love D . Not a lot of positivity here , temps not high . Although I stopped for a few days I wasn't sleeping well . But it's dropped from the last recording :shrug:
Sometimes you just get that feeling hey 
Hope your wee beany is comfy :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Bubba3 said:


> Your a love D . Not a lot of positivity here , temps not high . Although I stopped for a few days I wasn't sleeping well . But it's dropped from the last recording :shrug:
> Sometimes you just get that feeling hey
> Hope your wee beany is comfy :hugs:

I know hun:hugs::hugs:Two cycles ago I was 200 percent I was pregnant,had every symptom and more,last cycle I thought nothing :dohh:And I had ovulated 3 days late because of the b6 ,was so pissed off and ended up bd for ever ,well I couldn't sleep and had a kidney infection that was the only two things I had so u never know,good luck lovely,:hugs,


----------



## Jodes2011

Indigo77 said:


> NMG....Please relay this message to your horrible family members....
> 
> :finger:

Brilliant! Haha


----------



## Jodes2011

blessedmom said:


> New to the site, but AF is due on 28th of June. If AF is a no show, I'll be testing.

Good luck and fingers crossed for you hunni J x


----------



## Jodes2011

goldie66 said:


> Congratulations to Wendy and all the other girls on their BFP this month :happydance:
> 
> I'm on to cycle 5 ttc now, AF appeared bang on today :growlmad:
> 
> 
> 
> :dust:
> 
> To all the other girlies and myself waiting on our BFP :baby:
> 
> 
> Me (40) OH (39)
> ttc 1st :baby:

Good luck for next cycle :flower: your pic is lovely :hugs: J xx


----------



## Butterfly67

AF pains this morning so think :witch: is on her way early today :(


----------



## Macwooly

Butterfly67 said:


> AF pains this morning so think :witch: is on her way early today :(

Sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## Bubba3

Hope not butterfly , very sorry if she catches you :hugs:


----------



## blessedmom

Bubba3 said:


> Indigo ,well said again girl !
> Really sorry Goldie that this wasn't your month , hope very soon it will be.
> Hi there blessed mum , you and me same day:thumbup:
> Not long now :dust::dust:

Cool :thumbup:! I am excited but nervous at the same time. I'm not having any symptoms, so I'm thinking :witch: might show. Of course I'm hoping she doesn't. Wishing us both :bfp:. Please let me know when you know.


----------



## blessedmom

Wendyk07 said:


> blessedmom said:
> 
> 
> New to the site, but AF is due on 28th of June. If AF is a no show, I'll be testing.
> 
> 
> Good luck for the 28th hun. :dust:
> 
> Wendy
> xClick to expand...

Thank you. You got your :bfp: on 15dpo? That's awesome :happydance:. Very happy for you.


----------



## Bubba3

blessedmom said:


> Bubba3 said:
> 
> 
> Indigo ,well said again girl !
> Really sorry Goldie that this wasn't your month , hope very soon it will be.
> Hi there blessed mum , you and me same day:thumbup:
> Not long now :dust::dust:
> 
> Cool :thumbup:! I am excited but nervous at the same time. I'm not having any symptoms, so I'm thinking :witch: might show. Of course I'm hoping she doesn't. Wishing us both :bfp:. Please let me know when you know.Click to expand...

Hi there , good to know were not alone hey :flower: I'm sort of border line 28/29 but either way well have our answers soon . Wishing us huge buckets of dust. Trying soooo very hard not to second guess but my temp came done a bit , everything I've read says it should do the opposite , so I'm thinking this wont be the one . At least we have the fertility specialist soon . Plus I've only just got one months worth of really upping my iron as I was hugely anaemic and that can take a fair while to get to a better level. Sorry to sound so negative . Still partially excited :hugs:


----------



## Bubba3

Is it just me or are the last days just before your crucial date the hardest ?:argh: :winkwink:
How's everyone else :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Bubba3 said:


> Is it just me or are the last days just before your crucial date the hardest ?:argh: :winkwink:
> How's everyone else :hugs:

Definitely! I have been convinced the whole cycle that I am out (and I really know I am) but still have that hope that I am doing a Wendy and have AF pains with BFNs on the cheapies before a BFP lol! 

Hold on Bubba, only a few more days!! :hugs:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Butterfly67 said:


> Bubba3 said:
> 
> 
> Is it just me or are the last days just before your crucial date the hardest ?:argh: :winkwink:
> How's everyone else :hugs:
> 
> Definitely! I have been convinced the whole cycle that I am out (and I really know I am) but still have that hope that I am doing a Wendy and have AF pains with BFNs on the cheapies before a BFP lol!
> 
> Hold on Bubba, only a few more days!! :hugs:Click to expand...


:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Desperado167

Bubba stay positive ,not long now,:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Bubba3

On it D , ++++++++ all the way X


----------



## Wendyk07

Butterfly67 said:


> Bubba3 said:
> 
> 
> Is it just me or are the last days just before your crucial date the hardest ?:argh: :winkwink:
> How's everyone else :hugs:
> 
> Definitely! I have been convinced the whole cycle that I am out (and I really know I am) but still have that hope that I am doing a Wendy and have AF pains with BFNs on the cheapies before a BFP lol!
> 
> Hold on Bubba, only a few more days!! :hugs:Click to expand...

I so hope you are. :thumbup:

Got everything crossed for you hun.

x


----------



## Indigo77

Is 6 dpo too early to test? :wacko::shhh:

I want to have margaritas tonight...:drunk:

We are having uni friends over...have not seen them in ages....:friends:

May I?:wine:


----------



## Shelley71

Indigo77 said:


> Is 5 dpo too early to test? :wacko::shhh:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Indigo77

Shelley71 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Is 5 dpo too early to test? :wacko::shhh:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...


:sulk:


Are margaritas out of the question?


----------



## Shelley71

Indigo77 said:


> Shelley71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Is 5 dpo too early to test? :wacko::shhh:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :sulk:
> 
> 
> Are margaritas out of the question?Click to expand...



Hahaha, yeahhhh, I think so. BUT, lucky for me I've got AF, so I'll be having a few over the next several days. Then, it's back to being a good little TTC-er. 

I'll have an extra couple for you!! Why are there NO margarita smileys??? Guess this will have to do! :wine:


----------



## Indigo77

Shelley71 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelley71 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Is 5 dpo too early to test? :wacko::shhh:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :sulk:
> 
> 
> Are margaritas out of the question?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha, yeahhhh, I think so. BUT, lucky for me I've got AF, so I'll be having a few over the next several days. Then, it's back to being a good little TTC-er.
> 
> I'll have an extra couple for you!! Why are there NO margarita smileys??? Guess this will have to do! :wine:Click to expand...

Not fair...:sulk:


----------



## Shelley71

Well, here's hoping that you don't get ANY margaritas for the next NINE months!:thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

Look at my chart...already 2 temp dips....no way i am preggers...
So NOW may i have a couple of drinks? :pop:


----------



## Shelley71

Hmmmm.....maybe a fluke??:shrug:

The good Shelley says NO drinking! The bad Shelley says that even if you ARE PG, the little eggie wouldn't be feeding off of you yet anyway.......:muaha:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Well, couldn't document BBT yesterday and day before since we're travelling and I forgot my digital thermometer. Bought one yesterday, and this morning, it's still 98.2'F so no dip yet! Usually my temp dips days 12 or 13PO. Still having BFNs on internet cheapies (for the record, the OPK internet cheapies worked perfectly for me!) AND also on the FRER test so I have to just hold tight and see if AF arrives tomorrow. She really should be here today :shrug:


----------



## Bubba3

Oooh junebug , I wanted to ask yesterday , but didn't want to add to the pressure . Sending all of my strongest stay away witch vibes. Funnily enough my temp has risen again today not sure it means anything ? 
It's nerve wracking hey ? 
Say hi to Toronto , I loved it there. I still eye up the kids hospital jobs once in a while ! 
Let us know how you get on , wishing a ton of dust your way .:dust::dust:


----------



## LLbean

FXd for you Junebug!!!


----------



## Indigo77

Junebug_CJ said:


> Well, couldn't document BBT yesterday and day before since we're travelling and I forgot my digital thermometer. Bought one yesterday, and this morning, it's still 98.2'F so no dip yet! Usually my temp dips days 12 or 13PO. Still having BFNs on internet cheapies (for the record, the OPK internet cheapies worked perfectly for me!) AND also on the FRER test so I have to just hold tight and see if AF arrives tomorrow. She really should be here today :shrug:


Oooh....your chart is looking good......:thumbup:

FXed!!!


----------



## Bubba3

How can we look at each others chart ? X


----------



## Indigo77

Most women use Fertility Friend to chart and then link it to their siggies...R u using FF?


----------



## Bubba3

Hi indigo , hope you had a great time with friends , I reckon a drink does no harm this early if you fancy it...we all give up so much doing this !
Thanks yeah I used ff I'll try the link thing , siggies ? Don't smoke :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

LL taught me how to do it....
Hmmm....I think this is how you do it....

Go to your FF 'My Chart' page.
Click on the 'Sharing' drop- down menu.
Choose 'Get Code' and copy the 'bbCode' for forums.

Go to BnB homepage and hit 'User CP'.
Under 'Settings and Options', choose 'Edit Signature'.
Paste the bbCode onto your signature page.

PS...Had 2 margaritas and a gimlet....I am toasted...Had an awesome time...I feel sooooo goooood right now....:winkwink:


----------



## Bubba3

HURRAY ! Good on you . Thanks I'll try that lot soon , sounds lk,e I'm trying to crack into a safe ! X


----------



## Wendyk07

Junebug_CJ said:


> Well, couldn't document BBT yesterday and day before since we're travelling and I forgot my digital thermometer. Bought one yesterday, and this morning, it's still 98.2'F so no dip yet! Usually my temp dips days 12 or 13PO. Still having BFNs on internet cheapies (for the record, the OPK internet cheapies worked perfectly for me!) AND also on the FRER test so I have to just hold tight and see if AF arrives tomorrow. She really should be here today :shrug:

Oh i really hope you are doing a Wendy as well. :thumbup: Fingers and everything crossed you get your BFP today or tomorrow.


:hugs:

Wendy


----------



## Bubba3

How are you feeling Wendy , has it sunk in yet ? 
Really hoping I too am doing a Wendy . Got very very mild not really all that noticeable af feeling today . That sort of tightening feeling. Think she might be about , perhaps circling ? Still its ok . Feeling good because there's finally a bit of a breeze and a storm coming , we so need it this humidity and heat is driving me crazy. Packing going slowly. 
How's everyone else ?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Thanks ladies! Unfortunately temp dip below 98 so pretty good chance AF on her way :( Still having creamy CM though and no cramps so it is not my normal pattern... BFN on internet cheapies.

Good luck to everyone testing today :hugs:


----------



## Bubba3

:flower:Still crossed for you


----------



## LLbean

Junebug...hope it goes back up!


----------



## Macwooly

Keeping FXed for you Junebug that your temp goes back up :dust:


----------



## Butterfly67

Am also still waiting for the :witch: more AF cramps this morning and remembered that last month I had 3 days of them before AF so still am sure I am out. Thing is before ttc I would just get cramps when AF was here so not sure why that is changing now :shrug:


----------



## NorthStar

I think TTC gives us all more symptoms, you may well have had them before and just never noticed them. 

I was completely OBLIVIOUS to EWCM my whole adult life until 3 months ago.

I miss those days....


----------



## Junebug_CJ

My FIL passed away last night. It's been an emotional roller coaster. We're still with the whole family right now, DH went into town with MIL to plan the details.
My cycles have always been 30 days. Usually spotting starts night of day 29. Now, on to day 31 and still no spotting. I'm not keeping my hopes up though...


----------



## Shelley71

Junebug_CJ said:


> My FIL passed away last night. It's been an emotional roller coaster. We're still with the whole family right now, DH went into town with MIL to plan the details.
> My cycles have always been 30 days. Usually spotting starts night of day 29. Now, on to day 31 and still no spotting. I'm not keeping my hopes up though...


So sorry about your FIL Junebug. :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Junebug_CJ said:


> My FIL passed away last night. It's been an emotional roller coaster. We're still with the whole family right now, DH went into town with MIL to plan the details.
> My cycles have always been 30 days. Usually spotting starts night of day 29. Now, on to day 31 and still no spotting. I'm not keeping my hopes up though...

Sorry to hear of your loss Junebug.


----------



## Macwooly

Junebug_CJ said:


> My FIL passed away last night. It's been an emotional roller coaster. We're still with the whole family right now, DH went into town with MIL to plan the details.
> My cycles have always been 30 days. Usually spotting starts night of day 29. Now, on to day 31 and still no spotting. I'm not keeping my hopes up though...

So sorry about your FIL :hugs: :hugs::hugs: This event could affect when AF arrives if this isn't your BFP cycle but still keeping FXed for you :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Junebug so so sorry Hun for your fil,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Sorry for your loss Junebug


----------



## Indigo77

So very sorry......


----------



## newmarriedgal

I'm so sorry Junebug...sending you and your family my prayers and lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Thanks ladies, you are completely overwhelming me with your words of kindness. Couldn't help but shed a few tears while reading you :hugs:

Still no AF. You're right, the stress from the last 4 days can definitely alter the course of my normal cycle... Will keep you posted nonetheless as soon as the witch makes her appearance.


----------



## Shelley71

Junebug_CJ said:


> Still no AF. You're right, the stress from the last 4 days can definitely alter the course of my normal cycle... Will keep you posted nonetheless as soon as the witch makes her appearance.


Well, I'm going to continue to hope that she doesn't show for you. :hugs:


----------



## lynlouc

Hi ladies i hope you dont mind me re entering this thread , id like to start with sending junebug a big hug at this sad time xxxx,,, Well i was one of the first ladies to test on this thread as af was due on the 4th of the month but sadly i was involved in a car accident on the 31st of may which brought af forward to that day ( it was extremley heavy and painful like the cm i had in Aprill ) so me and dh decided to give ourselves a couple of months off ttc , we bd once not even thinking id ov this month so i didnt even think about testing ,, then today when alone in the house i had an urge , id got a couple of cheapie hpt s so tested , id missed fmu and everything but my god there was a second pink line , ive just done another ( now bed time and been drinking allday due to heat) and again a second pink line ,,not as dark as earlier but deff there ,,,, I may only whisper this but i think i have a BFP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! fx fx fx fx xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Junebug


----------



## Butterfly67

lynlouc said:


> Hi ladies i hope you dont mind me re entering this thread , id like to start with sending junebug a big hug at this sad time xxxx,,, Well i was one of the first ladies to test on this thread as af was due on the 4th of the month but sadly i was involved in a car accident on the 31st of may which brought af forward to that day ( it was extremley heavy and painful like the cm i had in Aprill ) so me and dh decided to give ourselves a couple of months off ttc , we bd once not even thinking id ov this month so i didnt even think about testing ,, then today when alone in the house i had an urge , id got a couple of cheapie hpt s so tested , id missed fmu and everything but my god there was a second pink line , ive just done another ( now bed time and been drinking allday due to heat) and again a second pink line ,,not as dark as earlier but deff there ,,,, I may only whisper this but i think i have a BFP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! fx fx fx fx xxxxxxxxxx


Wow lyn, sorry about the car accident but great news on the bfp! :happydance:


----------



## Macwooly

lynlouc said:


> Hi ladies i hope you dont mind me re entering this thread , id like to start with sending junebug a big hug at this sad time xxxx,,, Well i was one of the first ladies to test on this thread as af was due on the 4th of the month but sadly i was involved in a car accident on the 31st of may which brought af forward to that day ( it was extremley heavy and painful like the cm i had in Aprill ) so me and dh decided to give ourselves a couple of months off ttc , we bd once not even thinking id ov this month so i didnt even think about testing ,, then today when alone in the house i had an urge , id got a couple of cheapie hpt s so tested , id missed fmu and everything but my god there was a second pink line , ive just done another ( now bed time and been drinking allday due to heat) and again a second pink line ,,not as dark as earlier but deff there ,,,, I may only whisper this but i think i have a BFP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! fx fx fx fx xxxxxxxxxx

Only whispering for now but congratulations :happydance:


----------



## lynlouc

Thanks ladies will test again in the morning and will def no then ,,,,,,,,,, i cant sleep xxx


----------



## Suki73

Wendy,

Congratulations! That's wonderful news!

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Hope you have a wonderful 9 months :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Thanks Lyn, and congrats!!!!


----------



## Bubba3

Oh Junebug , that's so sad , I'm very sorry for your families loss. Take care and hugs all round .:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Bubba3 said:


> How are you feeling Wendy , has it sunk in yet ?
> Really hoping I too am doing a Wendy . Got very very mild not really all that noticeable af feeling today . That sort of tightening feeling. Think she might be about , perhaps circling ? Still its ok . Feeling good because there's finally a bit of a breeze and a storm coming , we so need it this humidity and heat is driving me crazy. Packing going slowly.
> How's everyone else ?

Hi hun, 

I am doing fine. Finally over the shock and just trying to get to that all important 12 weeks without a hitch. The heat it killing me and i have been very tired but other than that i am fine. Too early for anything else yet though but i did not have any nausea or sickness with DS so i am praying this one is the same as i hate being sick. Got everything crossed for you and praying this is your month.

:hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Junebug_CJ said:


> Thanks ladies! Unfortunately temp dip below 98 so pretty good chance AF on her way :( Still having creamy CM though and no cramps so it is not my normal pattern... BFN on internet cheapies.
> 
> Good luck to everyone testing today :hugs:

Your not out yet and as you say this is not normal for you hun. IC's are crap so your have any frers? 

:hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Butterfly67 said:


> Am also still waiting for the :witch: more AF cramps this morning and remembered that last month I had 3 days of them before AF so still am sure I am out. Thing is before ttc I would just get cramps when AF was here so not sure why that is changing now :shrug:

Have you tested at all hun? You never know. I was cramping for two days and convinced it was the witch and look what happened to me. 

:hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Junebug_CJ said:


> My FIL passed away last night. It's been an emotional roller coaster. We're still with the whole family right now, DH went into town with MIL to plan the details.
> My cycles have always been 30 days. Usually spotting starts night of day 29. Now, on to day 31 and still no spotting. I'm not keeping my hopes up though...

(((((junebug))))) I am so sorry for your loss hun. :hugs: Glad that you have family around you.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bubba3

Thanks Wendy , welcome all the prayers I can get. [-o&lt;[-o&lt;So close to testing but I'd rather get af than look at another bfn . I'm hoping being on your thread will be lucky !
Glad your not feeling sick , i was super lucky that way too. My best friend could barely move for vomiting poor love. 
Rest up when you can :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

lynlouc said:


> Hi ladies i hope you dont mind me re entering this thread , id like to start with sending junebug a big hug at this sad time xxxx,,, Well i was one of the first ladies to test on this thread as af was due on the 4th of the month but sadly i was involved in a car accident on the 31st of may which brought af forward to that day ( it was extremley heavy and painful like the cm i had in Aprill ) so me and dh decided to give ourselves a couple of months off ttc , we bd once not even thinking id ov this month so i didnt even think about testing ,, then today when alone in the house i had an urge , id got a couple of cheapie hpt s so tested , id missed fmu and everything but my god there was a second pink line , ive just done another ( now bed time and been drinking allday due to heat) and again a second pink line ,,not as dark as earlier but deff there ,,,, I may only whisper this but i think i have a BFP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! fx fx fx fx xxxxxxxxxx

OMG! what a month you've had but a BFP :wohoo:

Am so happy for you. Post the pics.

So exciting :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## Wendyk07

lynlouc said:


> Thanks ladies will test again in the morning and will def no then ,,,,,,,,,, i cant sleep xxx

Its morning, i cant wait, where are you? lololololol 

:hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Bubba3 said:


> Thanks Wendy , welcome all the prayers I can get. [-o&lt;[-o&lt;So close to testing but I'd rather get af than look at another bfn . I'm hoping being on your thread will be lucky !
> Glad your not feeling sick , i was super lucky that way too. My best friend could barely move for vomiting poor love.
> Rest up when you can :hugs:

No chance of rest today. 3:30am this morning my DS vomited everywhere so after a bath and change of bed clothes we finally got back to sleep just after 4. 5:10am more vomit, more again just after 6 followed by the most runny poo i have every seen in one nappy in one go. My poorly we boy is cuddling into me and wont leave my side. 

I dont think there is one room in the house that has not been puked in and even though it was wiped down at the time i will have to do a thorough clean.

I have taken the day off work as there is no way i could leave him like this.

And the topper is that my Sky tv has gone on the blink so no telly.

:wacko:


----------



## Wendyk07

More puke. Am covered and the cat got it. Wheres is all coming from?

See you when i am clean.

x


----------



## Bubba3

Poor cat , poor wee man . Hope you don't catch it too x


----------



## Macwooly

Wendy hope your wee man is better soon and all including the cat are clean :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Macwooly said:


> Wendy hope your wee man is better soon and all including the cat are clean :hugs:

Ditto - maybe your DS is having the sympathy ms :wacko: - hope he feels much better soon anyway :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Poor little guy...


----------



## Eve36

Junebug so sad and sorry for you and your loved ones. I lost my FIL a couple of months ago and it's a very upsetting time - big hugs to you :hugs:.

Lynlouc - congratulations. Very exciting to get another BFP on this thread!! Sorry about your car accident, sounds horrid but now you have a :bfp: to make up for it :)

AF got me Sunday :witch: I had really got my hopes up this month. DH and I have never had so much :sex: in the space of a week. 
I think my cycle is still trying to 'normalise' after coming off the pill. My AF was next to nothing last month and this month the complete opposite and is slowly moving out each month so that now my cycle is 31 days. Does that sound normal or am I making stuff up?
Anyway onwards and upwards to the July testers thread! :thumbup:


Junebug are you testing again? 
Who else is still testing in June?


----------



## Jax41

Butterfly67 said:


> Am also still waiting for the :witch: more AF cramps this morning and remembered that last month I had 3 days of them before AF so still am sure I am out. Thing is before ttc I would just get cramps when AF was here so not sure why that is changing now :shrug:

Butterfuly:flower: - if it's any consolation mine seem to have become like this the last few cycles too, or maybe I've become paranoid :shrug:!!!! Going to read on some more but so hoping AF hasn't got you xXx


----------



## Jax41

NorthStar said:


> I think TTC gives us all more symptoms, you may well have had them before and just never noticed them.
> 
> I was completely OBLIVIOUS to EWCM my whole adult life until 3 months ago.
> 
> I miss those days....

.....me too Northstar....sigh.....x


----------



## Jax41

Junebug_CJ said:


> My FIL passed away last night. It's been an emotional roller coaster. We're still with the whole family right now, DH went into town with MIL to plan the details.
> My cycles have always been 30 days. Usually spotting starts night of day 29. Now, on to day 31 and still no spotting. I'm not keeping my hopes up though...

So sorry Junebug :hugs:x


----------



## lynlouc

Hi lovely ladies tested again at 5.30 this morning on a frer and a tesco s oown and both said bfp in seconds ,, so im now convinced xxxx Strange as i had no real symptoms this month other than very normal af symptoms xxxxxx Does anyone know how i can get a ticker like all the others please xxxx


----------



## Macwooly

lynlouc said:


> Hi lovely ladies tested again at 5.30 this morning on a frer and a tesco s oown and both said bfp in seconds ,, so im now convinced xxxx Strange as i had no real symptoms this month other than very normal af symptoms xxxxxx Does anyone know how i can get a ticker like all the others please xxxx

Congratulations :happydance::happydance:

Website called countdown my pregnancy does tickers as does their sister site countdown to pregnancy or another site lilypie.com

Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy x


----------



## Jax41

lynlouc said:


> Hi lovely ladies tested again at 5.30 this morning on a frer and a tesco s oown and both said bfp in seconds ,, so im now convinced xxxx Strange as i had no real symptoms this month other than very normal af symptoms xxxxxx Does anyone know how i can get a ticker like all the others please xxxx

Pass on the ticker but WOWZERS for the BFP, congrats hunny!!!:kiss:


----------



## Wendyk07

Eve36 said:


> Junebug so sad and sorry for you and your loved ones. I lost my FIL a couple of months ago and it's a very upsetting time - big hugs to you :hugs:.
> 
> Lynlouc - congratulations. Very exciting to get another BFP on this thread!! Sorry about your car accident, sounds horrid but now you have a :bfp: to make up for it :)
> 
> AF got me Sunday :witch: I had really got my hopes up this month. DH and I have never had so much :sex: in the space of a week.
> I think my cycle is still trying to 'normalise' after coming off the pill. My AF was next to nothing last month and this month the complete opposite and is slowly moving out each month so that now my cycle is 31 days. Does that sound normal or am I making stuff up?
> Anyway onwards and upwards to the July testers thread! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Junebug are you testing again?
> Who else is still testing in June?

Sorry the witch got you hun. :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

lynlouc said:


> Hi lovely ladies tested again at 5.30 this morning on a frer and a tesco s oown and both said bfp in seconds ,, so im now convinced xxxx Strange as i had no real symptoms this month other than very normal af symptoms xxxxxx Does anyone know how i can get a ticker like all the others please xxxx

:wohoo: Congratulations hun :wohoo

If ytou click on anyones ticker it should take you to the website they got it from. Which ever one you choose you will be give options of code to copy and paste into you signature. Choose the Bb code option.

:hugs:


----------



## Bubba3

Hey Wendy , hope your wee boy is getting better , poor sausage.
Do you mind me asking , did you get period type aches like normal as af was approaching or similar . I think I have but not certain. 
I can't believe I'm too scared to test , deep down I'm pretty sure this is pre witch ache. 
Daft but can't remember the last time I was preg ...it was only three years ago but can't for the life remember . Appreciate your experience x


----------



## Bubba3

lynlouc said:


> Hi lovely ladies tested again at 5.30 this morning on a frer and a tesco s oown and both said bfp in seconds ,, so im now convinced xxxx Strange as i had no real symptoms this month other than very normal af symptoms xxxxxx Does anyone know how i can get a ticker like all the others please xxxx

Fantastic news , laughed at 530 am I'd be the same .:hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Bubba3 said:


> Hey Wendy , hope your wee boy is getting better , poor sausage.
> Do you mind me asking , did you get period type aches like normal as af was approaching or similar . I think I have but not certain.
> I can't believe I'm too scared to test , deep down I'm pretty sure this is pre witch ache.
> Daft but can't remember the last time I was preg ...it was only three years ago but can't for the life remember . Appreciate your experience x

Are you symptom spotting again? [-X I'll set Jax on you :gun:


----------



## Bubba3

Aww come on , I'm so close surely I can go a little nuts now.:wacko::shrug:


----------



## hugs3409

Whew had to catch up on reading here. 

Junebug, sorry for your loss hun :hugs:

NMG sorry your family is being that way. that sucks :hugs:

Congrats to the new BFP's :hugs:

Bubba, butterfly and whoever else, don't count yourselves out until the witch actually shows her ugly face. 

Wendy - hope your lil boy feels better and you don't catch it. 

Anything else I am missing??? Probably lol. :dohh:


----------



## Jax41

Bubba3 said:


> Aww come on , I'm so close surely I can go a little nuts now.:wacko::shrug:

No chance with us around Bubba, sorry.....:pop: x


----------



## Lyvid

Junebug, I'm so sorry about your FIL :hugs: 

Congratulations Lynlouc! What a nice surprise! :yipee:

Wendy, hope your little guy is feeling better :hugs: Poor thing, it's horrible getting sick like that. 

:dust: to all the rest of the June testers!!! Hang in there Bubba! :hugs:
:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Macwooly

Bubba3 said:


> Aww come on , I'm so close surely I can go a little nuts now.:wacko::shrug:

Nope :) :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

lynlouc CONGRATS on your fabulous BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

aS FAR AS PREGNANCY TICKERS...HERE ARE A FEW SITES
https://global.thebump.com/tickers/default.aspx
https://daisypath.com/
https://women.evenhealth.com/image/cgi-bin/pregnancy-tickers.cgi
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/pregnancy.php
https://alterna-tickers.com/
https://www.surebaby.com/pregnancy-and-birth/pregnancy-tickers/baby-tickers.php
https://tickers.cafemom.com/
https://www.babysfirstsite.org/newtickers/tickergateway.php

Wendy hope you and the LO start feeling better soon

Hugs to the ladies that got the witch to visit after all... don't let that get you down, New fresh clean slate (cycle) to explore!

AFM I am sitting here really truly hoping and praying for the BFP in July...please oh please! AF would be due around the 17th so I should know then


----------



## Bubba3

Okay okay , just had lovely big bubble bath and plan to relax that way for the next few evenings. It's the evenings I'm finding the hardest at the mo. So damn close to knowing one way or the other.
Sorry girls I a bit of a stuck record . Promise you'l only hear about witches or bfp from now on . If that witch comes I'm going to knock her off her broomstick and bash her over the head with it , that'll learn her . Your all fab and a bit scary :haha::kiss:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Hey ladies,
First of all, congrats Lyn!!!!!!!!!! So exciting!!!
Wendy, hope DS and cat are better :-(
I now know why I'm "late": I O'ed 3 days after I thought! So very low chance of success this time around as we :sex: 5 days before O, not 2! I'm only 12DPO now. 
Will time it better next month :dohh:
I will bring MIL shopping today, along with Z. Will do her some good to be out of the house. The memorial is tomorrow.
:hugs: everyone!


----------



## NorthStar

Hmm I stalked your chart, you've got the opk saying one thing and FF saying another...that is confusing.

Anyway :hugs: difficult time for you and your family.


----------



## Wendyk07

Bubba3 said:


> Hey Wendy , hope your wee boy is getting better , poor sausage.
> Do you mind me asking , did you get period type aches like normal as af was approaching or similar . I think I have but not certain.
> I can't believe I'm too scared to test , deep down I'm pretty sure this is pre witch ache.
> Daft but can't remember the last time I was preg ...it was only three years ago but can't for the life remember . Appreciate your experience x

It was definatley period type aches. I thought i was in fro a doozy of a period so i went out and bought more tampax. There really was nothing to suggest that it was anything other than AF.

:hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Bubba3 said:


> Aww come on , I'm so close surely I can go a little nuts now.:wacko::shrug:

I am going to be really bad and say :test:


----------



## Bubba3

Junebug , wishing you and your family strength and warmth for tomorrow . 
Wendy , your baaaad ! Jax will get you :winkwink:


----------



## Macwooly

Bubba3 said:


> Junebug , wishing you and your family strength and warmth for tomorrow .
> Wendy , your baaaad ! Jax will get you :winkwink:

Well at least POAS will stop you symptom spotting :rofl:


----------



## hugs3409

I wouldn't count yourself out just yet Junebug lol, those suckers can survive 3-5 days, so who knows :)


----------



## newmarriedgal

Wendy - hope the nasty bug passes soon and everyone feels better (and the cat stays clear!)

Bubba - when are you testing?? soon, I hope and FX'd its good!

June - again, I'm so sorry for your FIL loss. :hugs: but don't count yourself out yet....

lynlouc :happydance: big congrats!!!! yay! :wohoo:

Eve36 :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

AFM: another nausea-filled day...:dohh: but Charlie bought me the what to expect when your expecting book and put it in a gift bag and said it was from our little poppyseed.... he can make me smile even after throwing up. What a keeper! :kiss:

Hope we get some more BFPs in the last few days of the month! FX'd!


----------



## Lyvid

Awwww! Your Charlie is wonderful, no wonder you fell in love with him!

DH and I went out the weekend we found out and bought a big hardcover day by day of pregnancy book. He read me the next day each night when we go to bed! 

The nausea started for me today but I kept it down. Am now afraid to eat lunch and am really hungry.


----------



## Macwooly

My friend who is 10 weeks found eating eased her nausea so may be worth a try :shrug:

Hope the MS goes for you ladies soon :hugs:


----------



## Bubba3

Thanks NMG , I'm Better after talking to hubby about how I was feeling being a bit crazy with the wait. It gets worse when I'm this close to knowing one way or the other. We've got a good relaxation plan for the evenings ( when I'm worse ) involving bubble baths , mindless magazines. We also talked about how far were willing to go along the interventions route. Unfortunately were moving so have to wait again for another fertility specialist appoint in Oz but well take the advice and go with that. We came to the conclusion well go as far as we can afford , which prob rules out ivf .
Hope the nausea eases , what a treasure Charlie is . Happy hugs


----------



## Bubba3

Well , so much for wondering driving me crazy , now I'll be entering the sad stage , that witch got me. :cry::cry::cry:
I've cried my heart out. After 12 months of well timed bd ing I'm just about out of all hope. Not just being negative I honestly don't know how many more times I can do this. Were so lucky. No matter what anyone says it must be harder when trying for first , I hate that any of you go through this for that first child. 
We just always saw three sitting at our table , I feel like someones missing and I don't know what I'm doing wrong. 
One things for sure I am so so glad I didn't test , physically can't bear to see another negative test. 
Blub fest here sorry. For me every month it gets tougher and more painful. I think God is trying to tell us , time to give up start work on getting over it.
A lovely friend of mine gave up the dream of a third because she got serious post natal depression to the point of being sectioned. It took her a year to get over the grief of giving up. 
Cant stand the thought of joining Julys thread. Maybe I'll never stop joining the next months thread. Really sorry to go on .


----------



## GreenFingers

Bubba, so sorry you are out, it's so hard to keep going isn't it? Sending you lots of hugs and prayers x x :hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Bubba3 said:


> Well , so much for wondering driving me crazy , now I'll be entering the sad stage , that witch got me. :cry::cry::cry:
> I've cried my heart out. After 12 months of well timed bd ing I'm just about out of all hope. Not just being negative I honestly don't know how many more times I can do this. Were so lucky. No matter what anyone says it must be harder when trying for first , I hate that any of you go through this for that first child.
> We just always saw three sitting at our table , I feel like someones missing and I don't know what I'm doing wrong.
> One things for sure I am so so glad I didn't test , physically can't bear to see another negative test.
> Blub fest here sorry. For me every month it gets tougher and more painful. I think God is trying to tell us , time to give up start work on getting over it.
> A lovely friend of mine gave up the dream of a third because she got serious post natal depression to the point of being sectioned. It took her a year to get over the grief of giving up.
> Cant stand the thought of joining Julys thread. Maybe I'll never stop joining the next months thread. Really sorry to go on .


bubba, youve had a crazy busy month of packing etc its a stressful time for you and im sorry its ended in a disappointing month with her showing ( i dont use her name)...of course a good blubbing session is what we need sometimes (clears the stress and toxins). big hugs from me, chin up and i will meet your ass over in the july thread. :flower:


----------



## NorthStar

Bubba :hugs:

Hang on in there, when you get back to Aus there are good doctors there and maybe its just something simple and fixable. And you must be insanely stressed right now with the move etc, so be kind to yourself

I think I'd agree with what you said about being more pressure for the first, if I don't achieve this then myself and OH will not be a Mum and Dad.


----------



## Butterfly67

So sorry Bubba :hugs: - yes, maybe once you have made the move things will be clearer as moving to another country is such a stressful thing (been there!). 

Do appreciate what you say about trying for first. Have seen a few people on here who don't realise that and already have a few but think it is the end of the world that they can't have another. 

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Bubba - big hugs to you my lovely :hugs::hugs::hugs:. I don't think I can add much more that what the girls have written here....get back to Oz, get settled and then see what can be done, at least that will be a good thing as from what you've said living where you are isn't good for fertility treatment if that's what you need. 

I often wonder whether it's worse going through this when you know what it's like to be a mum then when you don't...I mean us first timers can fantasise a bit about what it's like to be a mum but when you've never had it do you really know the heartache of not being able to add to your brood? I suspect not....

Be kind to yourself, dust yourself down and don't leave us, we'll miss you if you're not with us on the July board!!!

Loadsa luv
Jax x:kiss:x


----------



## Desperado167

Bubba,:hugs::hugs:So so sorry lovely,we all wanted this so much for u :hugs:and am sure u feel horrible but def dont give up :hugs::hugs::hugs:We are all here for u and wen u feel ready please cum back and join the July thread ,keep going every cycle brings u closer to your bfp,:hugs::hugs:And we do need u to keep jax and wooly in line,love ya babes,take care,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bubba3

Hi girls thank you one and all , from the bottom of my slightly sore heart. A few hours later the realization that this month hasn't worked , tears are done and i need to pick myself up a bit and stop feeling sorry for myself , for us. 
I'd never ever want to cause a divide between ttc for a first or tenth for that matter . If anything I now have a new found a deep respect for you girls going through it to get your first baby. I feel like I should apologize to the world because only now do I get it. However , were a lot luckier than some . I just want this for my two imps as much as for us. I think I've placed this crazy pressure on myself because I hoped to crack it before 37 . This will be our last and I keep feeling like were running out of time. Which is stupid and doesn't help. I don't smoke am fit etc but yes the facts are fertility is an issue at our age. Not impossible though given all the lovely bfp here. 
Hubby and I had a talk and we've decided enough enough of trying in the dark , time for intervention , and the whole range of tests. Then well go from there. 
Thankyou again , feel a bit daft , but better perhaps just a wee bit bruised rather than broken.:blush:
Counting my blessings . Especially as hubby ( only just ) avoided a lorry that 
lost it's load , they drive like loonies here ....blind loonies. Not going to get anywhere with this ttc nuttiness without him about that's for sure !:winkwink: 
Thanks for putting up with me , seems your stuck with me for now. Bring on the July merry go round :wacko:


----------



## Indigo77

:hugs: Bubba...Sorry you're out but excited for the next stage....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Bubba3 said:


> Well , so much for wondering driving me crazy , now I'll be entering the sad stage , that witch got me. :cry::cry::cry:
> I've cried my heart out. After 12 months of well timed bd ing I'm just about out of all hope. Not just being negative I honestly don't know how many more times I can do this. Were so lucky. No matter what anyone says it must be harder when trying for first , I hate that any of you go through this for that first child.
> We just always saw three sitting at our table , I feel like someones missing and I don't know what I'm doing wrong.
> One things for sure I am so so glad I didn't test , physically can't bear to see another negative test.
> Blub fest here sorry. For me every month it gets tougher and more painful. I think God is trying to tell us , time to give up start work on getting over it.
> A lovely friend of mine gave up the dream of a third because she got serious post natal depression to the point of being sectioned. It took her a year to get over the grief of giving up.
> Cant stand the thought of joining Julys thread. Maybe I'll never stop joining the next months thread. Really sorry to go on .

(((((bubba))))) I am so sorry she got you hun. I feel so close to you all on here that i am upset for you. :cry:
:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi Bubba, glad you are going to get intervention towards your 3rd. Hope I didn't upset you by what I said, sometimes I just say it how it is and I'm not too good with words (or people!?£$!). Really hope you do get your third and complete your family and you have lots of time so don't pressure yourself :hugs: :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## Jodes2011

Bubba3 said:


> Well , so much for wondering driving me crazy , now I'll be entering the sad stage , that witch got me. :cry::cry::cry:
> I've cried my heart out. After 12 months of well timed bd ing I'm just about out of all hope. Not just being negative I honestly don't know how many more times I can do this. Were so lucky. No matter what anyone says it must be harder when trying for first , I hate that any of you go through this for that first child.
> We just always saw three sitting at our table , I feel like someones missing and I don't know what I'm doing wrong.
> One things for sure I am so so glad I didn't test , physically can't bear to see another negative test.
> Blub fest here sorry. For me every month it gets tougher and more painful. I think God is trying to tell us , time to give up start work on getting over it.
> A lovely friend of mine gave up the dream of a third because she got serious post natal depression to the point of being sectioned. It took her a year to get over the grief of giving up.
> Cant stand the thought of joining Julys thread. Maybe I'll never stop joining the next months thread. Really sorry to go on .

So sorry bubba please don't give up see in July's thread! Massive hugs x


----------



## Jax41

So.....Butterfly, blessedmom, Indigo, Tulipgirl, Redclaire, FionaJames - two days to go and counting!! What's 'appening?????????:shrug:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Macwooly

Jax41 said:


> So.....Butterfly, blessedmom, Indigo, Tulipgirl, Redclaire, FionaJames - two days to go and counting!! What's 'appening?????????:shrug:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

Jax have a nose here https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-conceive-over-35/655581-help-before-lose.html for news on Redclaire :thumbup:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Bubba3 said:


> Hi girls thank you one and all , from the bottom of my slightly sore heart. A few hours later the realization that this month hasn't worked , tears are done and i need to pick myself up a bit and stop feeling sorry for myself , for us.
> I'd never ever want to cause a divide between ttc for a first or tenth for that matter . If anything I now have a new found a deep respect for you girls going through it to get your first baby. I feel like I should apologize to the world because only now do I get it. However , were a lot luckier than some . I just want this for my two imps as much as for us. I think I've placed this crazy pressure on myself because I hoped to crack it before 37 . This will be our last and I keep feeling like were running out of time. Which is stupid and doesn't help. I don't smoke am fit etc but yes the facts are fertility is an issue at our age. Not impossible though given all the lovely bfp here.
> Hubby and I had a talk and we've decided enough enough of trying in the dark , time for intervention , and the whole range of tests. Then well go from there.
> Thankyou again , feel a bit daft , but better perhaps just a wee bit bruised rather than broken.:blush:
> Counting my blessings . Especially as hubby ( only just ) avoided a lorry that
> lost it's load , they drive like loonies here ....blind loonies. Not going to get anywhere with this ttc nuttiness without him about that's for sure !:winkwink:
> Thanks for putting up with me , seems your stuck with me for now. Bring on the July merry go round :wacko:

bubba - :hugs::hugs::hugs:your first post on this made me cry and my heart ache for you, but I'm glad you have talked to your wonderful hubby and are forging on. What a lucky lady you are to have such a patient and loving guy! It is just what you need. Bring on the july merry go round, indeed!!!! :dance:


----------



## Bubba3

Butterfly67 said:


> Hi Bubba, glad you are going to get intervention towards your 3rd. Hope I didn't upset you by what I said, sometimes I just say it how it is and I'm not too good with words (or people!?£$!). Really hope you do get your third and complete your family and you have lots of time so don't pressure yourself :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> :dust:

Hi , no no no not upset at all . I'm a little ashamed that I'd never understood properly . I'm wishing you heaps of dust :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Jax41 said:


> So.....Butterfly, blessedmom, Indigo, Tulipgirl, Redclaire, FionaJames - two days to go and counting!! What's 'appening?????????:shrug:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

Hanging in there Jax! AF a day late but think she will turn up on her broomstick very soon as have only had BFNs and an evap on the ICs :(

Thanks Bubba, you are a honey :hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Butterfly67 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> So.....Butterfly, blessedmom, Indigo, Tulipgirl, Redclaire, FionaJames - two days to go and counting!! What's 'appening?????????:shrug:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Hanging in there Jax! AF a day late but think she will turn up on her broomstick very soon as have only had BFNs and an evap on the ICs :(
> 
> Thanks Bubba, you are a honey :hugs:Click to expand...

Everything crossed the broomstick gets woodworm and she doesnt catch you. lol
:hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Am not really sure what to make of this.:cry:

BFN's on IC's and can hardly see the line on the FRER now. Am so upset.

Will go and buy another packet of Frers and a digi but i now fear the worst. Been some brown blood spotting as well today.

Am removing my tickers as its all to upsetting.

Am so confused.

x


----------



## LLbean

WAY TO GO Redclaire!!!


----------



## Macwooly

Wendyk07 said:


> Am not really sure what to make of this.:cry:
> 
> BFN's on IC's and can hardly see the line on the FRER now. Am so upset.
> 
> Will go and buy another packet of Frers and a digi but i now fear the worst. Been some brown blood spotting as well today.
> 
> Am removing my tickers as its all to upsetting.
> 
> Am so confused.
> 
> x

Oh hun keeping all crossed that it's not the worst :hugs:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Wendyk07 said:


> Am not really sure what to make of this.:cry:
> 
> BFN's on IC's and can hardly see the line on the FRER now. Am so upset.
> 
> Will go and buy another packet of Frers and a digi but i now fear the worst. Been some brown blood spotting as well today.
> 
> Am removing my tickers as its all to upsetting.
> 
> Am so confused.
> 
> x


Oh Wendy! No!!! :hugs::hugs:

I'm so sorry, I hope it is just a small bump in the road! Sending you lots of prayers and massive :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Wendyk07 said:


> Am not really sure what to make of this.:cry:
> 
> BFN's on IC's and can hardly see the line on the FRER now. Am so upset.
> 
> Will go and buy another packet of Frers and a digi but i now fear the worst. Been some brown blood spotting as well today.
> 
> Am removing my tickers as its all to upsetting.
> 
> Am so confused.
> 
> x

OMG Wendy I so hope all is OK, fingers crossed, prayers and :hug: for you.
xxx


----------



## AliGirl

Wendyk07 said:


> Am not really sure what to make of this.:cry:
> 
> BFN's on IC's and can hardly see the line on the FRER now. Am so upset.
> 
> Will go and buy another packet of Frers and a digi but i now fear the worst. Been some brown blood spotting as well today.
> 
> Am removing my tickers as its all to upsetting.
> 
> Am so confused.
> 
> x

Wendy, I'm pretty sure I read that you can get false negatives, but never a false positive on a digi. You had a bfp on a digi so I'm sure that's pretty accurate. I'm sure you're fine. If you're really worried, go to the docs and ask for a blood test. My sister did that 'cos she did't believe she was preggers, but she was! Best of luck. Xx


----------



## LLbean

Wendy...don't give up hope, I'm sure all is fine. Go see your doctor if that helps you feel better

HUGS!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Bubba, :hugs:! I promise I will do the research when I'm back in Toronto, things have gotten a bit crazy here. When would you be testing in July? I think I'm listed for the 27th? Would be nice to test around the same date :hugs:

Wendy oh no! I agree with what someone else said, much less likely to have FPs on a digi... Definitely go see your doc for a blood test :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

AFM, :witch: is here, as anticipated! We won't be really trying in July, as that would bring us to an April baby (which would be in the middle of DH's final exams- he's going back to university to do a teaching programme), but in case we have another "oops" I'll still list myself...


----------



## Shelley71

Wendyk07 said:


> Am not really sure what to make of this.:cry:
> 
> BFN's on IC's and can hardly see the line on the FRER now. Am so upset.
> 
> Will go and buy another packet of Frers and a digi but i now fear the worst. Been some brown blood spotting as well today.
> 
> Am removing my tickers as its all to upsetting.
> 
> Am so confused.
> 
> x


Oh, Wendy - I'm super crossing everything for you!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Wendy...FXed that everything is ok...

Butterfly....Wendy thought she had an evap line, too......FXed for u....

Bubba...I bet that once you're settled in your happy place in Oz, you'll get your BFP.

Jax...I am 9 dpo and will test every morning starting tomorrow...Thanks for asking!


----------



## Shelley71

Indigo77 said:


> Jax...I am 9 dpo and will test every morning starting tomorrow...Thanks for asking!


Indigo! I didn't realize you were that close to testing! Fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Lyvid

Wendy, big :hugs: for you. I agree, you should see your Dr and have the blood test. Praying everything is ok. :hugs:

Bubba, sorry to hear AF has got you but I'm glad to see you are feeling more positive about next month. Things will be much better once you're back in Oz and can see a good Dr! :hugs:

GL Indigo, Butterfly and the others ladies testing soon! :dust:


----------



## Wendyk07

Thanks everyone. I think its over, just had another BFN on a frer so my last hope that it was a dodgy test has gone. More spotting as well and a bit more red in colour. Not sure i could bring myself to do a digi and see those words. I can a positive on Frer last week so if they should be darker not fainter and practically non existant.

Its upsetting and i am truely devastated so is DH. I have some questions that i hope you can answer for me.

Is it a chemical or a MC ?
When i start bleeding (AF like) do i count that as cd1 and work out OV from there? This is never knowingly happened to me before and i really cant get my head around it but i wont give up. It just wasnt meant to be and we will keep trying and hope for that sticky BFP in the near future.

i think the worst part now is waiting on the inevitable.

Thank you all for your support.

Wendy
x


----------



## tulip girl

Jax41 said:


> So.....Butterfly, blessedmom, Indigo, Tulipgirl, Redclaire, FionaJames - two days to go and counting!! What's 'appening?????????:shrug:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

Hey Jax,

I'm just awaiting the :witch: arrival as i've been spotting for 4 days (and too long in the tooth to keep fingers crossed for implantation!) I'll be adding myself to the July testers list too very shortly. 

Good luck to those still in with a chance! I may not post loads, (I've never got anything exciting to say!) but do read and have my fx'ed for everyone.

Wendy - :hugs: hope everything is ok. x

:dust: to all you lovely ladies. x x x


----------



## NorthStar

Oh wendy, I'm so sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lynlouc

Oh Wendy im so sorry xxxx


----------



## newmarriedgal

Wendy - sending you peace, prayers and hugs


----------



## tulip girl

((Wendy)) so sorry, our posts before crossed and I didn't see your sad news. So so sorry. Thinking of you. x x x


----------



## Macwooly

Wendyk07 said:


> Thanks everyone. I think its over, just had another BFN on a frer so my last hope that it was a dodgy test has gone. More spotting as well and a bit more red in colour. Not sure i could bring myself to do a digi and see those words. I can a positive on Frer last week so if they should be darker not fainter and practically non existant.
> 
> Its upsetting and i am truely devastated so is DH. I have some questions that i hope you can answer for me.
> 
> Is it a chemical or a MC ?
> When i start bleeding (AF like) do i count that as cd1 and work out OV from there? This is never knowingly happened to me before and i really cant get my head around it but i wont give up. It just wasnt meant to be and we will keep trying and hope for that sticky BFP in the near future.
> 
> i think the worst part now is waiting on the inevitable.
> 
> Thank you all for your support.
> 
> Wendy
> x

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

so sorry Wendy, maybe you should call your doctor :hugs:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Macwooly - your current feeling is crappy....i think you need a :hugs: too


----------



## Macwooly

newmarriedgal said:


> Macwooly - your current feeling is crappy....i think you need a :hugs: too

Thanks NMG :hugs:

I have felt unwell all day but it's just the heat of the last few days affecting me but I started my day being :sick: then I've had nausea all day and I know it's not for any reason to get excited over :shrug:

Sorry you're feeling unwell with MS but good that your poppyseed is making itself felt :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

Wendy....so sorry...

Early miscarriage / chemical pregnancy...pretty much the same thing...

My first bleed afterward was short and scant and the next one afterwards was very heavy and very long and early. I also ovulated early. But everyone is different. Many people here go for the SMEP right after a chemical and believe they are extra fertile...

Are you ok?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Wendy I'm soooooo sorry :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
Agree with Indigo, "chemical pregnancy" just means very early miscarriage...


----------



## Bubba3

Wendy , sweets maybe try and get to an early pregnancy clinic. With my first I sat in a bath bleeding crying and praying convinced it was all over. I didn't sleep that night and went to the clinic, they scanned me and it turned out I had a haematoma ( like a bruise ) but the sac was still fine. I'm not trying to give false hope sweetie or telling you what to do. An early pregnancy clinic will be able to help you honey. 
I'm still praying it's not mc. Take care lovely.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Wendy,am so so sorry Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Bubba, wooly,indigo, jax , :friends::hugs2::friends::friends::friends::hugs2:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo ,best of luck ,:hugs: ,didn't realise u were that close to testing,:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## GreenFingers

Wendy I'm so sorry to hear your news...sending hugs and prayers x


----------



## Wendyk07

Thank you all for your kind works and support. 

It now feels like the start of AF this morning so i am going to count today at CD1. Its heartbreaking and i have cried buckets but i now need to get my act together and get back on the ttc bus.

Hope that doesnt sound callous. Losing this bean has made me more determined to try everything possible to get that sticky BFP and if possble makes me want a baby more.

You truely are a great bunch of girls.

Wendy
x


----------



## Wendyk07

:wohoo: Congratulations Redclaire :wohoo:


Good luck all testers for today.

x


----------



## Desperado167

Wendyk07 said:


> Thank you all for your kind works and support.
> 
> It now feels like the start of AF this morning so i am going to count today at CD1. Its heartbreaking and i have cried buckets but i now need to get my act together and get back on the ttc bus.
> 
> Hope that doesnt sound callous. Losing this bean has made me more determined to try everything possible to get that sticky BFP and if possble makes me want a baby more.
> 
> You truely are a great bunch of girls.
> 
> Wendy
> x

Awwwwww Wendy ,I really hope u get a sticky bean soon,I really admire u for pulling yourself rite up again ,well done,love and prayers :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Wendyk07 said:


> Thank you all for your kind works and support.
> 
> It now feels like the start of AF this morning so i am going to count today at CD1. Its heartbreaking and i have cried buckets but i now need to get my act together and get back on the ttc bus.
> 
> Hope that doesnt sound callous. Losing this bean has made me more determined to try everything possible to get that sticky BFP and if possble makes me want a baby more.
> 
> You truely are a great bunch of girls.
> 
> Wendy
> x

:hug: Wendy. It's very strong of you to get back on the bus and good that this sad event has made you even more determined, I wish you lots of baby :dust: for next month.

The :witch: got me this morning (2 days late) so let me know what your feelings are about the July thread xxx


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> So.....Butterfly, blessedmom, Indigo, Tulipgirl, Redclaire, FionaJames - two days to go and counting!! What's 'appening?????????:shrug:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Jax have a nose here https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-conceive-over-35/655581-help-before-lose.html for news on Redclaire :thumbup:Click to expand...

:dohh: I've congratulated her on that thread, what a wally I am!!!x


----------



## Jax41

Wendyk07 said:


> Thank you all for your kind works and support.
> 
> It now feels like the start of AF this morning so i am going to count today at CD1. Its heartbreaking and i have cried buckets but i now need to get my act together and get back on the ttc bus.
> 
> Hope that doesnt sound callous. Losing this bean has made me more determined to try everything possible to get that sticky BFP and if possble makes me want a baby more.
> 
> You truely are a great bunch of girls.
> 
> Wendy
> x

Ohhh Wendy no, I can so feel your sadness and disappointment but also your determination to get that sticky BFP. Go girl, you've proved your worth, you've done it before and you can do it again!!! Just for the moment though, give yourself some kindness yea? Sending you lots of luv and :hugs: xXx


----------



## Jax41

June testers!

Butterfly - sorry you've been 'got', damn that flamin' witch turning up uninvited!:growlmad:

Indigo - good luck with the testing!! I'll be watching out for that BFP!!

Tulip girl - sorry you feel AF's on her way (I so know the kind of feeling too!), I don't want to say see you on the July thread 'cos you never know until 'she' arrives!!

Everyone else, here comes a shower....x

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## CheekyChick

:witch:


----------



## Macwooly

CheekyChick said:


> :witch:


Sorry she got you :hugs:


----------



## Bubba3

So sorry to you both Cheeky and butterfly , can't she get the message she's not welcome.take care :hugs::hugs: wishing you huge hugs


----------



## Redclaire

Jax41 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> So.....Butterfly, blessedmom, Indigo, Tulipgirl, Redclaire, FionaJames - two days to go and counting!! What's 'appening?????????:shrug:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Jax have a nose here https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-conceive-over-35/655581-help-before-lose.html for news on Redclaire :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :dohh: I've congratulated her on that thread, what a wally I am!!!xClick to expand...

Hey girls!! thanks for the congrats!! all duly noted!!:happydance::thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

Butterfly and Chick....so sorry....


----------



## tulip girl

Redclaire, somehow I missed this! Congrats to you, bloody brilliant news!! 

How many's that this month? Bagsy me for next month! :happydance:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

9 BFPs for June so far! Another one and we'll have 10!!! 

Good luck to tomorrow's testers!

Darn :witch:, but at least this last cycle was 32 days instead of the 119 days of the previous one (due to BF'ing). Strangely enough, I'm a bit sad :witch: got me despite it being an "oops" for this month. We won't be trying next month but I'm listed on the July testers just in case we change our minds (likely won't as DH will be in final exams April 2012). For sure we'll seriously try in August as a May baby would be perfect!!!

Redclaire, congrats!!!

Wendy :hugs: I admire you lady, your positive outlook is truly inspiring. I agree, wonderful group of ladies here!


----------



## LLbean

May babies are the best...especially LATE May...like May 26th ;-)


----------



## sarahincanada

Wendyk07 said:


> Thank you all for your kind works and support.
> 
> It now feels like the start of AF this morning so i am going to count today at CD1. Its heartbreaking and i have cried buckets but i now need to get my act together and get back on the ttc bus.
> 
> Hope that doesnt sound callous. Losing this bean has made me more determined to try everything possible to get that sticky BFP and if possble makes me want a baby more.
> 
> You truely are a great bunch of girls.
> 
> Wendy
> x

omg wendy Im so sorry, Ive had a week off from the forum and just happened to see this :hugs::hugs::hugs: Im glad that you are feeling determind and you will probably be extra fertile this coming month so praying for a sticky bean for you :hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

I think that is 9 from the list on the first page? if so, count me in as 10, I didn't make the list :)


----------



## Junebug_CJ

LLbean said:


> May babies are the best...especially LATE May...like May 26th ;-)

LOL I assume that's your bday? :flower:


----------



## LLbean

oh what could have possibly have given that way hehehehe:winkwink:


----------



## FionaJames24

Well it's a negative for me today I'm afriad... :bfn:

I was so sure that this would be my month though - I did everything I could and I've even changed roles at work to reduce my hours (less stress!).

However, reading everyone else's posts and positives are keeping me going! There's always next month.. 

best of luck to everyone! xxx


----------



## Jax41

FionaJames24 said:


> Well it's a negative for me today I'm afriad... :bfn:
> 
> I was so sure that this would be my month though - I did everything I could and I've even changed roles at work to reduce my hours (less stress!).
> 
> However, reading everyone else's posts and positives are keeping me going! There's always next month..
> 
> best of luck to everyone! xxx

Ahhh, I'm sorry Fiona, I do know how you're feeling.....don't lose heart yet though, you're not out til the witch getsya! If she does, and I really hope she doesn't, don't forget to join us on the July thread:flower:


----------



## Jodes2011

Wendyk07 said:


> Thanks everyone. I think its over, just had another BFN on a frer so my last hope that it was a dodgy test has gone. More spotting as well and a bit more red in colour. Not sure i could bring myself to do a digi and see those words. I can a positive on Frer last week so if they should be darker not fainter and practically non existant.
> 
> Its upsetting and i am truely devastated so is DH. I have some questions that i hope you can answer for me.
> 
> Is it a chemical or a MC ?
> When i start bleeding (AF like) do i count that as cd1 and work out OV from there? This is never knowingly happened to me before and i really cant get my head around it but i wont give up. It just wasnt meant to be and we will keep trying and hope for that sticky BFP in the near future.
> 
> i think the worst part now is waiting on the inevitable.
> 
> Thank you all for your support.
> 
> Wendy
> x

Wendy so so sorry this happenend to me in January and i was 7+ weeks. My HPT's were BFN until AF was due and then i got BFP but only faint and my digi never went off the 1-2 weeks. Once you start losing red blood and clots then you count that as your 1st day of your next cycle. From my personal experience i wouldn't try so soon after because i ended up pregnant straight after and i ended up with another miscarriage and the month after an infection. Stay strong everything will come good for you! Lots of baby dust xxx


----------



## Suki73

Wendy, just read through the posts and really sorry to hear about your :angel:

Hope you and your DH are ok and FX'd for next time. 

:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Tested....BFN....


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> Tested....BFN....

:hugs: But still keeping all crossed for you :dust:


----------



## Jax41

Indigo77 said:


> Tested....BFN....

Bums! But it's still early and, now that I'm in the TWW, keeping it ALL Xed for you!!!x


----------



## Butterfly67

Indigo77 said:


> Tested....BFN....

yep, early, only 11DPO! FX still :dust:


----------



## hugs3409

FX'D for all :)


----------



## sarahincanada

Indigo77 said:


> Tested....BFN....

:hugs:
still too early though! theres been lots of people on here getting BFNs right up till AF day or day after. when is she due? mine is next thursday, still another week :coffee:


----------



## hugs3409

I got a :bfn: the day my AF was due, the next day is when I got my FAINT :bfp: good luck


----------



## Indigo77

sarahincanada said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Tested....BFN....
> 
> :hugs:
> still too early though! theres been lots of people on here getting BFNs right up till AF day or day after. when is she due? mine is next thursday, still another week :coffee:Click to expand...

In 2-3 days...if I keep my 13/14d LP....

This is the longest cycle i have ever had....

We have had 3 sets of visitors this cycle...I think it's stressing me out, and TBH, I am kind of sick of it...I have never in my life called anyone and asked if I could stay with them....Whatever happened to waiting for an invitation?:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## Indigo77

hugs3409 said:


> I got a :bfn: the day my AF was due, the next day is when I got my FAINT :bfp: good luck

How many dpo?


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:dust: Indigo, still early!!!
:hugs: Fiona...


----------



## Indigo77

Dh has his SA tomorrow...
What if his swimmers suck?
He smoked A LOT of weed in college...


----------



## Indigo77

Did I just write that? :wacko:


----------



## LLbean

HAHAHA Indigo, yes you did LOL

Well I know pot reduces sperm count...but don't know of the long term effects...guess we will find out soon huh


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> Dh has his SA tomorrow...
> What if his swimmers suck?
> He smoked A LOT of weed in college...

He should be fine :hugs: It takes 3 months for a sperm to fully form and apparently from info I was told weed stays in the system from 3 days to 3 years dependant on the person so it should be ok :hugs:

Praying your DH's results are good but if they are less than perfect at least you know and can work on it from there :hugs:

My DH has his SA tomorrow as well and he has diabetes so we are fairly sure his results won't be ideal but I live in hope that the supplements he's been on for 3 months have helped - FXed


----------



## Indigo77

Macwooly said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Dh has his SA tomorrow...
> What if his swimmers suck?
> He smoked A LOT of weed in college...
> 
> He should be fine :hugs: It takes 3 months for a sperm to fully form and apparently from info I was told weed stays in the system from 3 days to 3 years dependant on the person so it should be ok :hugs:
> 
> Praying your DH's results are good but if they are less than perfect at least you know and can work on it from there :hugs:
> 
> My DH has his SA tomorrow as well and he has diabetes so we are fairly sure his results won't be ideal but I live in hope that the supplements he's been on for 3 months have helped - FXedClick to expand...

I hope your hubby's spermies have improved.... FXed....:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Well it only takes one of the little suckers to get through and perform the miracle :thumbup:


----------



## hugs3409

Indigo77 said:


> hugs3409 said:
> 
> 
> I got a :bfn: the day my AF was due, the next day is when I got my FAINT :bfp: good luck
> 
> How many dpo?Click to expand...

15 or 16 dpo


----------



## Bubba3

Indigo77 said:


> Tested....BFN....

Still going to keep fingers crossed :kiss::flower:


----------



## tulip girl

STILL no :witch: for me....I just keep spotting, it's driving me mad! I just want to get on with the next cycle...Grrrrrr! 

Going to go and put my name on the list for the July thread, I'm thinking all this sunshine should have a positive effect (yes...pun intended!) for us all! 

Here's to a bumper crop of little beans for July!!! 

Thanks for the company ladies, I love hearing all your stories and promise to post a little more this month. :flower:


----------



## tulip girl

Bubba3 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Tested....BFN....
> 
> Still going to keep fingers crossed :kiss::flower:Click to expand...

Me too! x


----------



## Wendyk07

tulip girl said:


> STILL no :witch: for me....I just keep spotting, it's driving me mad! I just want to get on with the next cycle...Grrrrrr!
> 
> Going to go and put my name on the list for the July thread, I'm thinking all this sunshine should have a positive effect (yes...pun intended!) for us all!
> 
> Here's to a bumper crop of little beans for July!!!
> 
> Thanks for the company ladies, I love hearing all your stories and promise to post a little more this month. :flower:

I should have read this before replying to your July post. Everything crossed for you hun. i really hope you get your BFP today/tomorrow. 
:hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

tulip girl said:


> Bubba3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Tested....BFN....
> 
> Still going to keep fingers crossed :kiss::flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too! xClick to expand...

Have everything crossed for you both. I really hope this is your month.
:hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> Well it only takes one of the little suckers to get through and perform the miracle :thumbup:

Sure does:thumbup:

Hope the SA testing for DH goes okay today xXx


----------



## Macwooly

Jax41 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Well it only takes one of the little suckers to get through and perform the miracle :thumbup:
> 
> Sure does:thumbup:
> 
> Hope the SA testing for DH goes okay today xXxClick to expand...

Well sample has been dropped and by now analysed so just have to wait till Wednesday to check the GP has the results and then book an appointment to go and discuss the results and see what the next step is hopefully testing me again - FXed.

Poor DH though as the technician who will be testing the sample came out to collect it and ask some questions - he sat there with the reddest of faces and left me to answer all the questions then he said well that was uncomfortable :wacko: At which point I snapped a little and said he should try being a woman who even when not TTC has to have a smear every 3 years :growlmad: 

He did manage to diffuse the situation and make me laugh by implying that if I need to have my tubes checked for blockages it would be like the drain company checking the sewers are clear :haha: I probably should have been annoyed by the comparison but the way he put it I nearly peed myself in the hospital corridor :laugh2:


----------



## hugs3409

Wendy how are you doing?


----------



## Cindy0925

my husband has done the SA's so many times, we joke abt it now...i'm like - please, that's all you have to do...no wands and hands up in your crotch...no needles in your abdomen...no hormanal rages/mood swings...i'm like you can jerk off in a cup, it won't kill ya...LOL...we were all set to start IUI back in jan/feb, when he was tested and i was told he had NO sperm! talk abt being devastated...i had to leave work early...from being on pain killers for so long ( he had back surgery 3 yrs ago), they stripped his body of natural testosterone...he was getting testosterone shots..unfortunately, a side effect of the shots is that it can (and does) shut down sperm production...he was put on clomid (yes, the same kind we take) - 1 pill each morning...and that would hopefully, bring his count back..could take at least 3 mths...well, here we are - how many months later and it did come back...his motility is a little on the low side, but my RE says it's good enough to go ahead with our first IUI cycle...i go for a PG test on sunday..

i've also have my tubes tested - 2x...once last year when i had surgery to remove cysts from my ovaries and again in feb...all clear..it was painful but ir didn't take that long...



Macwooly said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Well it only takes one of the little suckers to get through and perform the miracle :thumbup:
> 
> Sure does:thumbup:
> 
> Hope the SA testing for DH goes okay today xXxClick to expand...
> 
> Well sample has been dropped and by now analysed so just have to wait till Wednesday to check the GP has the results and then book an appointment to go and discuss the results and see what the next step is hopefully testing me again - FXed.
> 
> Poor DH though as the technician who will be testing the sample came out to collect it and ask some questions - he sat there with the reddest of faces and left me to answer all the questions then he said well that was uncomfortable :wacko: At which point I snapped a little and said he should try being a woman who even when not TTC has to have a smear every 3 years :growlmad:
> 
> He did manage to diffuse the situation and make me laugh by implying that if I need to have my tubes checked for blockages it would be like the drain company checking the sewers are clear :haha: I probably should have been annoyed by the comparison but the way he put it I nearly peed myself in the hospital corridor :laugh2:Click to expand...


----------



## Macwooly

Good luck with your PG test on Sunday :) Goodness I didn't realise Clomid could help make fertility. It must have been horrible for you both to hear there was no sperm :hugs:

Thankfully my DH hasn't complained at all about doing an SA but I think his issue was it was a female lab tech which made him all :blush: DH has been on supplements for 3 months but he has diabetes so we'll see what happens. He had a less than desirable SA in 2009 but the GP and today the lab have said to totally discount that as the handling methods back means many of the SAs had inaccurate results :dohh:


----------



## Indigo77

Macwooly said:


> He did manage to diffuse the situation and make me laugh by implying that if I need to have my tubes checked for blockages it would be like the drain company checking the sewers are clear :haha: I probably should have been annoyed by the comparison but the way he put it I nearly peed myself in the hospital corridor :laugh2:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Cindy0925

actually, i was more upset than my husband...which just made me more upset:cry: he was just like, "so, i stop the shots, it'll come back...why you so upset???" that just pissed me off...:growlmad:

we've been trying since we got married in 9/09...then i thought i could be prego last march as i skipped a P...took a test, neg...took another and neg...finally went to my OBGYN cause i never got my P...and he told me i stopped ovulating...put me on provera to bring on my P...so i got it and my OBYN was going to put me on clomid...he did a sono in may '10 and i had a huge cyst on one ovary and the other was covered in them...so, in june '10 i had surgery to remove all my cysts...i had had this same surgery back in 1994 - and from that surgery my colon and fused to my uterus when i healed...so he had to fix that...he also checked my tubes to make sure they were open (luckily, they were)...my OBGYN was optimistic that i'd have no problems getting PG after the surgery...but we didn't...so he put me on clomid for oct/nov/dec 2010...and nothing...all i got for my trouble was UTI's each month from having sex so often.:sex:..not to mention yeast infections from the medication...so, finally my OBGYN said that we should see an RE as IUI would be the best option for us...then we ran into the issue with my husband's sperm:spermy:...just when we got that fixed and we were ready to start our first cycle, my P decides to be like 2.5 weeks late...eventually, i got it but it was just one more thing...so i am just so frustrated...it just seems like we've hit road block and road block...so i'm hoping for very good news on sunday...otherwise, it's back to the drawing board...



Macwooly said:


> Good luck with your PG test on Sunday :) Goodness I didn't realise Clomid could help make fertility. It must have been horrible for you both to hear there was no sperm :hugs:
> 
> Thankfully my DH hasn't complained at all about doing an SA but I think his issue was it was a female lab tech which made him all :blush: DH has been on supplements for 3 months but he has diabetes so we'll see what happens. He had a less than desirable SA in 2009 but the GP and today the lab have said to totally discount that as the handling methods back means many of the SAs had inaccurate results :dohh:


----------



## Macwooly

Keeping all crossed for good news on Sunday :) You've been through so much I do hope you get your BFP soon and it is a sticky bean :dust:


----------



## Wendyk07

hugs3409 said:


> Wendy how are you doing?

I'm doing ok hun. A day at a time. I think once the bleeding stops it will be easier to deal with because just now its a constant reminder. We are straight back on the bus though and doing SMEP again. I know people say that you should wait but i just cant. I might not even O this month but we dont care i am going to give it my/our best shot.

How are you doing? Any symptoms yet?


----------



## Wendyk07

Cindy0925 said:


> actually, i was more upset than my husband...which just made me more upset:cry: he was just like, "so, i stop the shots, it'll come back...why you so upset???" that just pissed me off...:growlmad:
> 
> we've been trying since we got married in 9/09...then i thought i could be prego last march as i skipped a P...took a test, neg...took another and neg...finally went to my OBGYN cause i never got my P...and he told me i stopped ovulating...put me on provera to bring on my P...so i got it and my OBYN was going to put me on clomid...he did a sono in may '10 and i had a huge cyst on one ovary and the other was covered in them...so, in june '10 i had surgery to remove all my cysts...i had had this same surgery back in 1994 - and from that surgery my colon and fused to my uterus when i healed...so he had to fix that...he also checked my tubes to make sure they were open (luckily, they were)...my OBGYN was optimistic that i'd have no problems getting PG after the surgery...but we didn't...so he put me on clomid for oct/nov/dec 2010...and nothing...all i got for my trouble was UTI's each month from having sex so often.:sex:..not to mention yeast infections from the medication...so, finally my OBGYN said that we should see an RE as IUI would be the best option for us...then we ran into the issue with my husband's sperm:spermy:...just when we got that fixed and we were ready to start our first cycle, my P decides to be like 2.5 weeks late...eventually, i got it but it was just one more thing...so i am just so frustrated...it just seems like we've hit road block and road block...so i'm hoping for very good news on sunday...otherwise, it's back to the drawing board...
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Good luck with your PG test on Sunday :) Goodness I didn't realise Clomid could help make fertility. It must have been horrible for you both to hear there was no sperm :hugs:
> 
> Thankfully my DH hasn't complained at all about doing an SA but I think his issue was it was a female lab tech which made him all :blush: DH has been on supplements for 3 months but he has diabetes so we'll see what happens. He had a less than desirable SA in 2009 but the GP and today the lab have said to totally discount that as the handling methods back means many of the SAs had inaccurate results :dohh:Click to expand...

OMG!! You've certainly been through the mill hun. Wishing you all the luck in the world for Sunday. 

:dust:


----------



## Macwooly

Wendyk07 said:


> hugs3409 said:
> 
> 
> Wendy how are you doing?
> 
> I'm doing ok hun. A day at a time. I think once the bleeding stops it will be easier to deal with because just now its a constant reminder. We are straight back on the bus though and doing SMEP again. I know people say that you should wait but i just cant. I might not even O this month but we dont care i am going to give it my/our best shot.
> 
> How are you doing? Any symptoms yet?Click to expand...

Everyone is different so if you feel ready to get straight back to TTC then you go for it :hugs::thumbup: Sending loads of :dust: for your new cycle :dust:


----------



## sarahincanada

Wendyk07 said:


> I know people say that you should wait but i just cant.

Im no expert on MC/Chemicals, but I have read you are very fertile after one so why shouldnt you try straight away? I dont think the risk of the same thing happening is high, they say you are no more at risk for another after 1 MC. At least you didnt have to wait for your period and you can move on. Big hugs and (sticky) babydust.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Agree with Sarah! If you're ready, there is no reason to NOT try again next month, no increased risk of MC!

I'm :witch: for June, hope I didn't get counted as "unknown" in our stats! Thanks for posting the stats Wendy, definitely encouraging!


----------



## Indigo77

Go for it, Wendy!


----------



## Wendyk07

Junebug_CJ said:


> Agree with Sarah! If you're ready, there is no reason to NOT try again next month, no increased risk of MC!
> 
> I'm :witch: for June, hope I didn't get counted as "unknown" in our stats! Thanks for posting the stats Wendy, definitely encouraging!

had you down as still to test Hun.

sorry the witch got you, Next month is our month. :hugs:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Yup, I agree!!!! :hugs:


----------



## hugs3409

Wendyk07 said:


> hugs3409 said:
> 
> 
> Wendy how are you doing?
> 
> I'm doing ok hun. A day at a time. I think once the bleeding stops it will be easier to deal with because just now its a constant reminder. We are straight back on the bus though and doing SMEP again. I know people say that you should wait but i just cant. I might not even O this month but we dont care i am going to give it my/our best shot.
> 
> How are you doing? Any symptoms yet?Click to expand...

So sorry hun :hugs: I am hopeful for you and will pray for you :)

No symptoms really accept tired, back pain and cramps (mild), some spotting here and there still, but thats about it. I had my bloods done last week (remember my US, I was worried) Saturdays level was 1685 and Monday was 3850. So all is well for now. can't wait til the 15th for my actual appt though. 

fx's for the future for you hun :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Wendyk07 said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> I know that there is a "June testers" thread in the main ttc area(i am on that list) but i think its more relevent to have one here(to me anyway). Anyone want to join me?
> I am on CD1 and will be testing on the 22nd June. I will start a running list once/if people start listing their days Hopefully this will be a lucky thread for everyone!
> 
> Remember girls you are not out until the witch shows. See the pregnancy stats posted by sarahincanada here https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-conceive-over-35/631617-pregnancy-test-stats.html
> 
> Good luck everyone.
> 
> *Results for June: (Calculated using 31 results)
> *
> *BFP's - 38.7%*
> *Witch - 61.2%*
> 
> *(Calculated using full table including those with no results)*
> *BFP'S - 23.5%*
> *Witch - 37.2%*
> *unknown - 33.3%*
> 
> _*3 results (hopefully BFP's) to come*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 01/6/11 - Unnamed :bfp: 15dpo
> 01/6/11 - littletike :bfp: 11dpo
> 
> 02/6/11 - Redclaire :witch:
> 02/6/11 - tulip girl :witch:
> 
> 03/6/11 - lynlouc.
> 03/6/11 - Desperado167 :bfp: 10dpo
> 
> 04/6/11 - Conina :witch:
> 
> 06/6/11 - niffer04
> 
> 07/6/11 - sarahincanada :witch:
> 07/6/11 - GreenFingers :witch:
> 07/6/11 - Neversaynever
> 07/6/11 - Tobaira. :bfp: 11dpo
> 07/6/11 - Nikki Leigh
> 
> 08/6/11 - Grumblebea bfp 9dpo :angel: :hugs:
> 08/6/11 - bblve
> 08/6/11 - Jax41 :witch:
> 08/6/11 - AliGirl :witch:
> 
> 10/6/11 - FutureMommie
> 10/6/11 - GMATP 2011 :bfp:
> 10/6/11 - salimar :witch:
> 10/6/11 - Suki73 :witch:
> 10/6/11 - here_we_r
> 
> 11/6/11 - Mabythistime
> 
> 12/6/11 - Macwooly :witch:
> 
> 13/6/11 - Belliecita
> 13/6/11 - CheekyChick :witch:
> 
> 14/6/11 - sumatwsimit :witch:
> 
> 15/6/11 - newmarriedgal :bfp: 11dpo
> 
> 19/6/11 - Quisty :witch:
> 19/6/11 - cebethel :witch:
> 19/6/11 - Lyvid :bfp: 9dpo
> 
> 20/6/11 - rjsmam
> 20/6/11 - NorthStar
> 20/6/11 - LLbean :witch:
> 
> 22/6/11 - Wendyk07 :angel:
> 22/6/11 - IslandGirl999
> 22/6/11 - TessieTwo :witch:
> 22/6/11 - bradsbeb
> 
> 23/6/11? - Donna210369
> 
> 25/6/11 - Eve36 :witch:
> 25/6/11 - Junebug_CJ. :witch:
> 
> 26/6/11 - tweety pie
> 
> 27/6/11 - samj :bfp:
> 
> 28/6/11 - Butterfly67 :witch:
> 28/6/11 - blessedmom
> 
> 29/6/11 - Bubba3 :witch:
> 29/6/11. - Indigo77
> 30/6/11 - tulip girl :witch:
> 30/6/11 - Redclaire :bfp:
> 30/6/11 - FionaJames24
> 
> Best of luck to all of us. June is our month.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Sorry to mess your stats up but Lynlouc got a BFP :D https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-conceive-over-35/596840-bfp-sticky-38.html (Tested late June :happydance:)

And Neversaynever got her BFP on 30 June :happydance:


----------



## NorthStar

Macwooly said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls,
> 
> I know that there is a "June testers" thread in the main ttc area(i am on that list) but i think its more relevent to have one here(to me anyway). Anyone want to join me?
> I am on CD1 and will be testing on the 22nd June. I will start a running list once/if people start listing their days Hopefully this will be a lucky thread for everyone!
> 
> Remember girls you are not out until the witch shows. See the pregnancy stats posted by sarahincanada here https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-conceive-over-35/631617-pregnancy-test-stats.html
> 
> Good luck everyone.
> 
> *Results for June: (Calculated using 31 results)
> *
> *BFP's - 38.7%*
> *Witch - 61.2%*
> 
> *(Calculated using full table including those with no results)*
> *BFP'S - 23.5%*
> *Witch - 37.2%*
> *unknown - 33.3%*
> 
> _*3 results (hopefully BFP's) to come*_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 01/6/11 - Unnamed :bfp: 15dpo
> 01/6/11 - littletike :bfp: 11dpo
> 
> 02/6/11 - Redclaire :witch:
> 02/6/11 - tulip girl :witch:
> 
> 03/6/11 - lynlouc.
> 03/6/11 - Desperado167 :bfp: 10dpo
> 
> 04/6/11 - Conina :witch:
> 
> 06/6/11 - niffer04
> 
> 07/6/11 - sarahincanada :witch:
> 07/6/11 - GreenFingers :witch:
> 07/6/11 - Neversaynever
> 07/6/11 - Tobaira. :bfp: 11dpo
> 07/6/11 - Nikki Leigh
> 
> 08/6/11 - Grumblebea bfp 9dpo :angel: :hugs:
> 08/6/11 - bblve
> 08/6/11 - Jax41 :witch:
> 08/6/11 - AliGirl :witch:
> 
> 10/6/11 - FutureMommie
> 10/6/11 - GMATP 2011 :bfp:
> 10/6/11 - salimar :witch:
> 10/6/11 - Suki73 :witch:
> 10/6/11 - here_we_r
> 
> 11/6/11 - Mabythistime
> 
> 12/6/11 - Macwooly :witch:
> 
> 13/6/11 - Belliecita
> 13/6/11 - CheekyChick :witch:
> 
> 14/6/11 - sumatwsimit :witch:
> 
> 15/6/11 - newmarriedgal :bfp: 11dpo
> 
> 19/6/11 - Quisty :witch:
> 19/6/11 - cebethel :witch:
> 19/6/11 - Lyvid :bfp: 9dpo
> 
> 20/6/11 - rjsmam
> 20/6/11 - NorthStar
> 20/6/11 - LLbean :witch:
> 
> 22/6/11 - Wendyk07 :angel:
> 22/6/11 - IslandGirl999
> 22/6/11 - TessieTwo :witch:
> 22/6/11 - bradsbeb
> 
> 23/6/11? - Donna210369
> 
> 25/6/11 - Eve36 :witch:
> 25/6/11 - Junebug_CJ. :witch:
> 
> 26/6/11 - tweety pie
> 
> 27/6/11 - samj :bfp:
> 
> 28/6/11 - Butterfly67 :witch:
> 28/6/11 - blessedmom
> 
> 29/6/11 - Bubba3 :witch:
> 29/6/11. - Indigo77
> 30/6/11 - tulip girl :witch:
> 30/6/11 - Redclaire :bfp:
> 30/6/11 - FionaJames24
> 
> Best of luck to all of us. June is our month.
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> Sorry to mess your stats up but Lynlouc got a BFP :D https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-conceive-over-35/596840-bfp-sticky-38.html (Tested late June :happydance:)
> 
> And Neversaynever got her BFP on 30 June :happydance:Click to expand...

Hey Wendy can you put me down as a BFN :nope:(I never actually tested as AF arrived early) thanks babe.


----------



## Macwooly

Northstar - you will get your BFP soon :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Macwooly said:


> Northstar - you will get your BFP soon :hugs:

Thanks Macwooly FX - himself has stopped puking now so he's getting jumped when he wakes up, oh the things we do for this BFP


----------



## Wendyk07

Macwooly said:


> *Results for June: (Calculated using 31 results)
> *
> *BFP's - 38.7%*
> *Witch - 61.2%*
> 
> *(Calculated using full table including those with no results)*
> *BFP'S - 23.5%*
> *Witch - 37.2%*
> *unknown - 33.3%*
> 
> _*2 results (hopefully BFP's) to come*_
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to mess your stats up but Lynlouc got a BFP :D https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-conceive-over-35/596840-bfp-sticky-38.html (Tested late June :happydance:)
> 
> And Neversaynever got her BFP on 30 June :happydance:

LOL - I would need to have done them again anyway. I was sure i had checked that thread. Must have missed some pages.
Thanks hun. Will redo stats on Monday.:dohh:


----------



## skweek35

Hi, new to BnB 
I should be ovulating around 15 July and testing around 30 July 
will keep posted 
C


----------



## hugs3409

Wendyk07 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> *Results for June: (Calculated using 31 results)
> *
> *BFP's - 38.7%*
> *Witch - 61.2%*
> 
> *(Calculated using full table including those with no results)*
> *BFP'S - 23.5%*
> *Witch - 37.2%*
> *unknown - 33.3%*
> 
> _*2 results (hopefully BFP's) to come*_
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to mess your stats up but Lynlouc got a BFP :D https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-conceive-over-35/596840-bfp-sticky-38.html (Tested late June :happydance:)
> 
> And Neversaynever got her BFP on 30 June :happydance:
> 
> LOL - I would need to have done them again anyway. I was sure i had checked that thread. Must have missed some pages.
> Thanks hun. Will redo stats on Monday.:dohh:Click to expand...

Did you count me in, even though I wasn't on the June list as I got the bfp before giving a testing date lol


----------



## Wendyk07

hugs3409 said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> *Results for June: (Calculated using 31 results)
> *
> *BFP's - 38.7%*
> *Witch - 61.2%*
> 
> *(Calculated using full table including those with no results)*
> *BFP'S - 23.5%*
> *Witch - 37.2%*
> *unknown - 33.3%*
> 
> _*2 results (hopefully BFP's) to come*_
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to mess your stats up but Lynlouc got a BFP :D https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-conceive-over-35/596840-bfp-sticky-38.html (Tested late June :happydance:)
> 
> And Neversaynever got her BFP on 30 June :happydance:
> 
> LOL - I would need to have done them again anyway. I was sure i had checked that thread. Must have missed some pages.
> Thanks hun. Will redo stats on Monday.:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Did you count me in, even though I wasn't on the June list as I got the bfp before giving a testing date lolClick to expand...

I'm sure i did but will re-count on Monday, using the ipad here and its a pain in the ass trying to do any kind of calculation. I was really just bored at work and thought i would see just how the percentages looked. They were bound to be a little out. We still have a couple of testers in the running for June as well so i was a little premature in posting them.

:hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

skweek35 said:


> Hi, new to BnB
> I should be ovulating around 15 July and testing around 30 July
> will keep posted
> C


Welcome aboard. I should hopefully O around the same time. Will add you to the July testers thread. Good luck for this month. 

:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Stats looking good anyway Wendy, thanks - even if it is around 25% that is great I reckon to have a 1 in 4 chance :)

Will get myself on to the July thread when i'm ready but I need to be sure I can get my BDing in this month as it is all getting a bit complicated :(


----------



## Wendyk07

Junes final results. 

*Results for June: (Calculated using 36 results and 50 testers)
*
*BFP's - 39%*
*Witch - 61%*

*(Calculated using full table including those with no results)*
*BFP'S - 28%*
*Witch - 44%*
*unknown - 28%*

Will copy them to the July thread.

July's BFP's here we come.....................................................


----------



## Macwooly

Wendyk07 said:


> Junes final results.
> 
> *Results for June: (Calculated using 31 results)
> *
> *BFP's - 39%*
> *Witch - 61%*
> 
> *(Calculated using full table including those with no results)*
> *BFP'S - 28%*
> *Witch - 44%*
> *unknown - 28%*
> 
> Will copy them to the July thread.
> 
> July's BFP's here we come.....................................................

Now that is a positive result and definitely helps my PMA :D


----------



## Jax41

Wendyk07 said:


> Junes final results.
> 
> *Results for June: (Calculated using 36 results and 50 testers)
> *
> *BFP's - 39%*
> *Witch - 61%*
> 
> *(Calculated using full table including those with no results)*
> *BFP'S - 28%*
> *Witch - 44%*
> *unknown - 28%*
> 
> Will copy them to the July thread.
> 
> July's BFP's here we come.....................................................

Fab stats, love 'em, thanks Wendy!! :kiss: All those geeks with their so called stats that fill us with doom and despair should come and read these!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Jax41 said:


> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> Junes final results.
> 
> *Results for June: (Calculated using 36 results and 50 testers)
> *
> *BFP's - 39%*
> *Witch - 61%*
> 
> *(Calculated using full table including those with no results)*
> *BFP'S - 28%*
> *Witch - 44%*
> *unknown - 28%*
> 
> Will copy them to the July thread.
> 
> July's BFP's here we come.....................................................
> 
> Fab stats, love 'em, thanks Wendy!! :kiss: All those geeks with their so called stats that fill us with doom and despair should come and read these!!!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...

YES! We are VERY fertile!!! Stats on average for succesful pregnancy is 20% per cycle, we have 28% in our over 35 years group!!! :happydance:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Junebug_CJ said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> Junes final results.
> 
> *Results for June: (Calculated using 36 results and 50 testers)
> *
> *BFP's - 39%*
> *Witch - 61%*
> 
> *(Calculated using full table including those with no results)*
> *BFP'S - 28%*
> *Witch - 44%*
> *unknown - 28%*
> 
> Will copy them to the July thread.
> 
> July's BFP's here we come.....................................................
> 
> Fab stats, love 'em, thanks Wendy!! :kiss: All those geeks with their so called stats that fill us with doom and despair should come and read these!!!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> YES! We are VERY fertile!!! Stats on average for succesful pregnancy is 20% per cycle, we have 28% in our over 35 years group!!! :happydance:Click to expand...


Loving these results. I'm sure it has boosted many spirits for July. The so called official statistics people can shove their over 35's figures up their a****! Let's embarrass them and prove them REALLY wrong this month again.:happydance:


----------



## niffer04

Out for June but possibly in for July. 4 days late and no sign of the witch.


----------



## LLbean

niffer...holding positive thoughts for you to get a BFP!!!!


----------



## Indigo77

Not too shabby.....


----------



## animalcracker

i'm a bit late in responding, but you can add me to the :bfp: list! :happydance:
BTW, I am 39 years old


----------



## Indigo77

animalcracker said:


> i'm a bit late in responding, but you can add me to the :bfp: list! :happydance:
> BTW, I am 39 years old


Congrats!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Congrats animalcracker!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Wendyk07

animalcracker said:


> i'm a bit late in responding, but you can add me to the :bfp: list! :happydance:
> BTW, I am 39 years old


Congratulations hun, Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months.

:hugs:


----------



## Suki73

animalcracker said:


> i'm a bit late in responding, but you can add me to the :bfp: list! :happydance:
> BTW, I am 39 years old

Woo hoo :happydance:

Congratulations animalcracker!


----------



## Suki73

sumatwsimit said:


> Junebug_CJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wendyk07 said:
> 
> 
> Junes final results.
> 
> *Results for June: (Calculated using 36 results and 50 testers)
> *
> *BFP's - 39%*
> *Witch - 61%*
> 
> *(Calculated using full table including those with no results)*
> *BFP'S - 28%*
> *Witch - 44%*
> *unknown - 28%*
> 
> Will copy them to the July thread.
> 
> July's BFP's here we come.....................................................
> 
> Fab stats, love 'em, thanks Wendy!! :kiss: All those geeks with their so called stats that fill us with doom and despair should come and read these!!!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> YES! We are VERY fertile!!! Stats on average for succesful pregnancy is 20% per cycle, we have 28% in our over 35 years group!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Loving these results. I'm sure it has boosted many spirits for July. The so called official statistics people can shove their over 35's figures up their a****! Let's embarrass them and prove them REALLY wrong this month again.:happydance:Click to expand...

Hear hear! This thread is great for PMA :happydance:


----------

